# Osama bin laden ist tot. Wer glaubts ?



## Star_KillA (2. Mai 2011)

Heute morgen im radio kam es , bei N24 steht's auch schon - Osama bin Laden ist tot. Aber wer glaubt das ? Wie will man seine Identität sicherstellen ?


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Mai 2011)

Da wäre eher interessant, wie frisch die Leiche ist. 

Es mag schon stimmen und wenigstens können die Amis jetzt wie blöde feiern, als ob jetzt alles besser für sie werden würde.


----------



## JawMekEf (2. Mai 2011)

Ich glaube nicht, natürlich würd ich mich freuen. Allerdings denke ich das er noch lebt, unter welchen Umständen soll er gestorben sein?


----------



## Hübie (2. Mai 2011)

Afaik durch einen Bombenangriff. Die Leiche ist schon in den USA und wurde obduziert. DNA-Tests deuten darauf hin, das er es in der Tat ist.
Meine Quelle ist Radio NRJ Bremen heute morgen im Auto


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Mai 2011)

Auf N24 haben sie behauptet, dass es kein Bombenangriff, sondern ein Bodeneinsatz war.


----------



## chillerman (2. Mai 2011)

Da kannste Radios nehmen wie du willst. Es kommt überall! Ich glaube dran, sonst hätte der Herr Obama das nicht groß angekündigt!


----------



## Hübie (2. Mai 2011)

Naja es wurde "durch eine Bombe" gesagt. Da denke ich in erster Linie an einen Luftangriff und in zweiter Instanz an einen Sprengsatz


----------



## CooperManiac (2. Mai 2011)

Klingt zwar hart aber bei nem bombenangriff haetten se seine dna nicht mehr nachweisen koennen

Also was denn nun ? Bodeneinsatz oder sprengsatz ?


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Mai 2011)

Anscheinend Bodeneinsatz, weil auch davon die Rede war, dass er sich bei irgend einer Familie versteckt hat. 
Das kann man nach einem Bombenangriff nicht mehr so leicht fest stellen.


----------



## Jimini (2. Mai 2011)

Laut tagesschau.de und spiegel.de wurde er bei einem Gefecht mit US-Spezialkräften getötet. Ich bin in einem Zwiespalt, was die Neuigkeit angeht. Einerseits denke ich mir, dass die Menschheit einen Terroristen weniger unter sich hat, andererseits bin ich mir sehr sicher, dass sich dadurch jetzt nichts großartig ändern wird. Bin Laden wird dadurch zum Märtyrer stilisiert und seine Aufgaben haben längst andere übernommen. Am nachdenklichsten macht mich aber, dass ein Land irgendwo anders auf der Welt jemanden ohne ein ordentliches Verfahren töten lässt.

Was die DNA angeht: die sollte man auch nach einem Bombenangriff noch identifizieren können. Blut findet man dann ja auf jeden Fall.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Mai 2011)

Die USA nehmen das halt nicht so genau. 

Ich schau grad auf N24 und die feiern sich drüben einen ab. 
Es wird dadurch doch nichts besser für die, aber das kapieren halt viele nicht.


----------



## Jimini (2. Mai 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Es wird dadurch doch nichts besser für die, aber das kapieren halt viele nicht.


 
Knackpunkt ist hierbei in den Köpfen der Feiernden nicht, was das bringt oder ändert, sondern dass ein Feindbild vernichtet wurde. 9/11 hat die Amerikaner ins Herz getroffen und dem Land seinen "wir sitzen auf unserem eigenen Kontinent und sind unbesiegbar"-Status genommen, diese Niederlage fühlt sich jetzt gerächt an.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Gelöschter Account 0003 (2. Mai 2011)

sieht euch das an, dann wisst ihr was los war!

YouTube - Obama verkündet den Tod von Bin Laden

genauer gehts doch garnet! ich glaub voll dran das der tot ist!


----------



## B3RG1 (2. Mai 2011)

ich glaub auch, dass er wirklich tot ist. aber wie schon angesprochen: ändern wird das nichts. 
die usa haben einen kleinen erfolg im kampf gegen den Terrorismus zu feiern, aber al-Quaida wird weiterexistieren und weiter terrorisieren, auch wenn das jetzt ein herber Rückschlag war.


----------



## chillerman (2. Mai 2011)

Bei mir in Berlin heißt es in allen Radios das es bei einem Feuergefecht war. Also nichts mit Bombe.


----------



## Forseti (2. Mai 2011)

Er wird wohl tot sein, aber die Rache von AlQaida wird zu Recht fürchterlich werden.
Das die Amis auf die Straße gehen und seinen Tod feiern gehört sich für Christen auch überhaupt nicht. Wenn sie sich da mal nicht zu früh freuen


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Mai 2011)

Mir persönlich ist es ja egal, aber irgendwo war es schon geschmacklos von N24 das Foto von Bin Ladens Leiche so lange zu zeigen.


----------



## Cebion (2. Mai 2011)

Die frage die sich mir da immer wieder stellt.
Inwiefern kann man überhaupt noch den Medien glauben?
Wir kriegen ja oft genug den Bären aufgebunden ohne überhaupt mitzukriegen, dass wir nur "verarscht"
werden.

Ist also der Tod so wichtig? (Wenn er überhaupt tot ist)
Und selbst wenn an der Lage ändert sich nicht, und ob Bin Laden wirklich für vieles verantwortlich ist 
was "die" uns glauben lassen wollen ist eine gute frage.


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Mai 2011)

Ich dachte eigentlich, dass er schon seit Jahren tot ist.


----------



## Aufpassen (2. Mai 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte eigentlich, dass er schon seit Jahren tot ist.



Bestimmt haben die Amis die Leiche in einer Höhle gefunden & wollen es nun so aussehen lassen das sie ihn in einem Gefecht besiegt haben.


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Mai 2011)

Verdächtig wäre es gewesen, wenn sie ihn am 11.9. "getötet" hätten.


----------



## Aufpassen (2. Mai 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:
			
		

> Verdächtig wäre es gewesen, wenn sie ihn am 11.9. "getötet" hätten.



Haha. ;p
Der 11.9 bleibt für mich immer noch False Flag.


----------



## Forseti (2. Mai 2011)

Ich bin mir fast sicher, dass Obama diesmal nicht gelogen hat, aber die Rache wird nicht lange auf sich warten lassen. Angeblich wollte AlQaida auch mit Atomwaffen im Falle von BinLadens Verhaftung zurückschlagen. Falls sie das schaffen werden die ollen Amis aber ganz schön doof gucken 
Mal ganz ehrlich: Dauernd reden sie von "God bless America", aber wieso sollte er? Sie halten sich kein Stück an die 10 Gebote. Führen nur Angriffskriege im Namen der NATO, UN und was sonst noch unter dem scheinheiligen Deckmantel des Weltfriedens. Von daher "God curse America"


----------



## Rizzard (2. Mai 2011)

Haben sie ihn nach fast 10 Jahren endlich gefunden. Ich muss ehrlich sagen das bei mir das Thema Bin laden schon lange vergessen war. Ich finde es aber sehr bedenklich, das man so lange gebraucht hat.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (2. Mai 2011)

Naja, ein Arschloch tot, bleiben nur noch .... ganz viele andere. 



Aber ich gönn's den Amis, kenne da drüben selber genug Leute, und für die kommt das scheinbar grade mit dem Tod von Adolf Hitler gleich, so sehr haben die diesen Typen gehasst. Nach knapp 10 Jahren haben die endlich ihre Rache für 9/11, das muss echt Balsam für die Amis sein, nachdem in letzter Zeit so viel schief lief. Auch wenn man eigentlich niemandem den Tod wünschen sollte, aber: Heute ist ein verdammt guter Tag, weiss selber noch wie ich damals geschockt vorm Fernseher sass und die Attentäter und die Drahtzuieher dafür verachtet habe, endlich haben sie ihn!


----------



## Forseti (2. Mai 2011)

Seebestattung: Osama Bin Ladens Leiche schon im Meer beigesetzt - Nachrichten Politik - Ausland - WELT ONLINE
Irgendwie macht mich dies jetzt doch skeptisch, zumal Seebestattungen anders als oben im Artikel genannt gar nicht vorgesehen sind.

Wieso sollte man Bin Laden oder Hitler den Tod gönnen? Es sind auch nur Leute die für ihre Überzeugungen eingetreten und nicht nur tatenlos alles hinnehmen.
Ich persönlich würde nie ein Spiel kaufen oder Spielen wo man gegen Deutsche (egal ob Nationalsozialisten, Kommunisten, Preußen oder Österreicher) kämpfen muss oder auf der Seite von Amerikanern, Briten und Franzosen kämpfen muss. Letztlich sind diese kein Deut besser.

Aber wie immer werden viele von der amerikanischen Propaganda (besonders schlimm N24) verdummt.

Ich hoffe nur, dass ich den Ausbruch des Yellowstone-Supervulkans noch erleben darf und werde es dann als Rache Gottes werten


----------



## sp01 (2. Mai 2011)

Hab ich vorher auch auf msn gesehen. Etwas gespalten binn ich auch, einerseits denke ich das es möglich ist andererseits warum haben die 10Jahre gebraucht.
Kahm das aber nicht schon mal oder verwechsel ich das mit nem Diktator. Trotzdem binn ich auch der Meinung das sich im Grunde nichts ändern wird, al-Qaida wird weiter machn wie bisher oder sogar noch verstärgt.


----------



## dr_breen (2. Mai 2011)

Vor allem könnte der Tod Osama bin Ladens negative Konsequenzen haben. Er könnte als Märtyrer gefeiert werden und Racheaktionen gegenüber den Amerikanern sind auch nicht unmöglich.  Außerdem war Osama afaik schon eine Weile nicht mehr im "Planungsstab" von Al Quaida.


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Mai 2011)

Es wäre ja ein Fortschritt, wenn sie nicht ständig neue Terroristen züchten würden.


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. Mai 2011)

Warum sollte man das nicht glauben? Ein Wunder, dass der überhaupt solange überlebt hat. Ich mein: US-Staatsfeind Nr. 1, 50 Mio Dollar Kopfgeld, gejagt von mehreren Geheimdiensten und Militär. Allerdings kann ich mich darüber nicht freuen, da das einfach ein fehlgeleiteter Mensch war und nicht der Teufel. Aber immerhin ist es gut zu wissen, dass der keinen Schaden mehr anrichten kann.


----------



## Painkiller (2. Mai 2011)

Geht scheinbar auf das Konto der Navy Seals. 



> Bin Laden starb am frühen Morgen des 2. Mai 2011 pakistanischer Zeit (UTC+6)[52] während einer Militäraktion des U.S. Joint Special Operations Command[53] in Abbottabad, etwa 60 km nordöstlich von Islamabad in der Provinz Khyber Pakhtunkhwa gelegen. Ein Team von etwa 20 bis 25 Navy SEALs sei mit zwei Helikoptern gelandet und in bin Ladens stark gesichertes Anwesen eingedrungen. Während der etwa 40-minütigen Militäraktion sollen neben bin Laden mindestens drei weitere Männer und eine Frau getötet worden sein, darunter ein Sohn bin Ladens; mehrere weitere Personen seien verletzt worden. Bin Ladens Leiche wurde nach Afghanistan gebracht und seine Identität, nach einem DNA-Test mit Vergleichsmaterial seiner verstorbenen Schwester, bestätigt.[54] Angehörige der Spezialkräfte kamen nicht zu Schaden, ein Helikopter musste nach Notlandung gesprengt werden. Das Haus war seit mehreren Monaten von US-Geheimdiensten beobachtet worden, bevor der Zugriff erfolgte.[55] Auch der pakistanische Geheimdienst ISI bestätigte den Tod Osama bin Ladens. Er wurde bereits am 2. Mai 2011 in Anlehnung an ein islamisches Ritual an unbekannter Stelle im Meer bestattet.
> Die Todesnachricht wurde zuerst durch den Nachrichtensender CNN verbreitet, am späten Abend des 1. Mai 2011 (US-Zeit) wurde sie von Präsident Barack Obama in einer Fernsehansprache im Weißen Haus bestätigt. Jubelnde Menschenmengen versammelten sich vor dem Weißen Haus und am Ground Zero, um das Ereignis zu feiern.[56] Die Ex-Präsidenten George W. Bush und Bill Clinton sowie internationale Regierungsvertreter gratulierten Obama.


 
Osama bin Laden


----------



## inzpekta (2. Mai 2011)

Tot ja, bestattet nein...
Tät mich nicht wundern wenn die den sonstwo hinschaffen...

Von wegen nach den Regeln des Islam bestattet...
Als wenn's die Amis kümmert...


----------



## m-o-m-o (2. Mai 2011)

Mich wundert es, wieso sie einen der Gründe aufgegeben haben, im nahen Osten zu randalieren... Womöglich, damit Obama sein Image aufwertet?
Bleiben nur noch Sicherung des Irak/Afghanistan und der pöse Iran.

Und was erlauben sich die Amis, einfach mal in Pakistan rumzubomben? Was mich auch interessiert: Wäre eine Festnahme möglich gewesen?

Na ja, sollen sich die Amis halt freuen, bis sie entweder das Benzin für ihren Hummer nicht mehr bezahlen können, genuked werden oder andere Terroristen mal wieder nen Streich spielen


----------



## Darkfleet85 (2. Mai 2011)

Da hat GIBBS gute Arbeit geleistet

Nur muss man jetzt noch mehr Angst vor Terroranschlägen haben, jetzt hassen die den Westen nochmehr... ausserdem glaube ich immernoch nicht an die Schuld von Al kaida am WTC Anschlag.. ist aber ein anderes Thema..


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. Mai 2011)

Lol, wie sich manche Amis vor der Kamera präsentieren. Total euphorisch und in Feierstimmung wie Islamisten am 11. September im Orient. Voll panne.


----------



## inzpekta (2. Mai 2011)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> ... Und was erlauben sich die Amis, einfach mal in Pakistan rumzubomben? ...



Tät mich auch mal interessieren. Aber so sind sie halt! 
Tür auf, ohne zu fragen reinkommen und sich nehmen was sie gerade brauchen...
Und alles im Namen der Demokratie und der freien Welt...


----------



## Rizzard (2. Mai 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Lol, wie sich manche Amis vor der Kamera präsentieren. Total euphorisch und in Feierstimmung wie Islamisten am 11. September im Orient. Voll panne.


 
Wie würde Homer es ausdrücken: USA, USA, USA.

Ich finde es ein bischen komisch das er so schnell bestattet wurde. Ob es stimmt werden wohl nur wenige mit Sicherheit sagen können.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (2. Mai 2011)

Die Bestattung hatte glaub ich den Zweck das es keine Pilgerstätte gibt!


----------



## Forseti (2. Mai 2011)

> *12.43 Uhr: "Tod von Bin Laden kein Grund zur Freude"*
> Der Vatikan hofft, dass der Tod Bin Ladens „keine weiteren Hassausbrüche  auslöst“. Bin Laden sei verantwortlich gewesen „für Spaltungen und Hass  zwischen den Völkern“, sagt der Sprecher von Papst Benedikt XVI.,  Federico Lombardi. Der Tod eines Menschen sei für einen Christen jedoch  niemals Grund zur Freude. Das gelte auch für den Tod von Osama bin  Laden.


Quelle: Liveticker: Merkel-Sprecher vertwittert sich - Obama statt Osama - Nachrichten Politik - WELT ONLINE
da fühle ich mich in einem früheren Kommentar hier bestätigt. Die Amerikaner wollen immer so tolle Christen sein, jubeln aber über den Tod einer/mehrerer Personen 

auch sehr amüsant: 





> *10.25 Uhr: Regierungssprecher vertwittert sich: Obama statt Osama*
> Regierungssprecher Steffen Seibert  ist nicht der einzige, dem das passiert ist: Der Chef des  Bundespresseamts verschreibt sich beim schnellen Twittern. Auf einmal  steht da im     Netz: „#Kanzlerin: Obama verantwortlich für Tod tausender Unschuldiger,  hat Grundwerte des Islam und aller Religionen verhöhnt“. Nach Bemerken  des Fehlers korrigiert sich der Sprecher, löscht die Mitteilung.  Tatsächlich war Seibert in der Aufregung am Montagmorgen nicht der  einzige, der die Namen Osama und Obama verwechselte – der  US-Fernsehsender Fox blendete gar die Zeile ein: „Obama Bin Laden is  Dead“.


 selbe Quelle


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. Mai 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Wie würde Homer es ausdrücken: USA, USA, USA.
> 
> Ich finde es ein bischen komisch das er so schnell bestattet wurde. Ob es stimmt werden wohl nur wenige mit Sicherheit sagen können.



Mit Sicherheit nicht, nein, aber was ist schon sicher? Es ist einfach plausibel. Wenn Bin Laden noch leben und in ein paar Tagen per Videobotschaft Bezug auf dieses Thema nehmen würde, würde die Regierung der USA als lügende, peinliche Lachnummer dastehen. Die würde sowas also niemans behaupten wenn es nicht Tatsache wäre.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (2. Mai 2011)

Was der Papst sagt ist mir als Atheist so ziemlich egal... 

Ist ja logisch das Familienmitglieder und Freunde von völlig sinnlos ermordeten Menschen jubeln wenn der Verantwortliche stirbt.. das ist nun mal menschlich und hat auch nicht viel mit Radikal zu tun! Alles andere wäre krank!

Wer weinen will weil so ein netter Herr gestorben ist soll es tun, aber bitte in der schäm-dich-ecke


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Mai 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> In ihrer Finanzlage hätt wohl auch ne 9mm gereicht, muss es eine teure Bombe sein da fängt das sparen an


Es war keine Bombe, sondern ein Headshot.


----------



## zøtac (2. Mai 2011)

Also ich hab gehört das nen Navi Seals Trupp dem typen nen Kopfschuss gegeben haben


----------



## Forseti (2. Mai 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Was der Papst sagt ist mir als Atheist so ziemlich egal...
> 
> Ist ja logisch das Familienmitglieder und Freunde von völlig sinnlos ermordeten Menschen jubeln wenn der Verantwortliche stirbt.. das ist nun mal menschlich und hat auch nicht viel mit Radikal zu tun! Alles andere wäre krank!
> 
> Wer weinen will weil so ein netter Herr gestorben ist soll es tun, aber bitte in der schäm-dich-ecke


 Aha, selbst als Atheist können christliche Werte nicht schaden, man muss ja nicht gleich an Gott glauben. Ich persönlich bin katholisch aber an Gott glauben tu ich schon lange nicht mehr. Trotzdem werde ich Mitglied bleiben


----------



## i.neT' (2. Mai 2011)

Jaap, habe auch mitbekommen das es Amerikanische Sondereinheit war , Sie hatten ihn seit letzen Jahr August beobachtet.
Und ihn Heute morgen mit ein geziehlten Schuss in Kopf getötet
Edit: Ich bin mir auch nicht so sicher ob das so eine Gute Idee war, wenn es nicht deswegen noch ein Paar Bombenanschläge gibt.


----------



## dr_breen (2. Mai 2011)

Tausende Unschuldige hat Obama vielleicht nicht auf dem Gewissen aber ein paar hundert sinds sicherlich. 

Der Jubel mancher Amerikaner ist verständlich, aber moralisch einwandfrei ist er nicht.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (2. Mai 2011)

Jedem das seine, dafür bezahl ich keine Kirchensteuer,


----------



## Forseti (2. Mai 2011)

Die Kirchensteuer stört mich nicht. Geld ist nicht alles im Leben


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. Mai 2011)

> Ist ja logisch das Familienmitglieder und Freunde von völlig sinnlos ermordeten Menschen jubeln wenn der Verantwortliche stirbt.. das ist nun mal menschlich und hat auch nicht viel mit Radikal zu tun! Alles andere wäre krank!



Das ist einfach emotional und kopflos. Am 11. Sep. jubelten Islamisten auch vermeintlich zu Recht. Bei diesem Krieg gibts keine Erfolge und keine Gewinner, sondern nur Opfer und Leid. 



> Es war keine Bombe, sondern ein Headshot.



Das war sogar ein Killingspree. 



> Aha, selbst als Atheist können christliche Werte nicht schaden, man muss ja nicht gleich an Gott glauben. Ich persönlich bin katholisch aber an Gott glauben tu ich schon lange nicht mehr. Trotzdem werde ich Mitglied bleiben



Na ja, ohne Glied muss man ja nicht rumlaufen.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (2. Mai 2011)

Naja irgendwie traurig das man noch Terroristen auf dieser Welt bemitleidet..


----------



## zøtac (2. Mai 2011)

Ich würd jetzt nicht sagen das es falsch ist sich zu freuen das der Bärtige Terrorist tot ist...

//OT
Ich bin aus der Kirche ausgetreten, und das obwohl ich noch nicht mal Kirchensteuer zahl 
Ich halt diese Institution und den dazugehörigen Aberglaube echt nicht aus. Und die Werte (Mitgefühl usw. und allgemein Moral) gäbe es auch ohne Religionen


----------



## Ezio (2. Mai 2011)

YouTube - Die Wahrheit über Osama Bin Laden und Al Qaida


----------



## debalz (2. Mai 2011)

Na toll - 10 Jahre haben sie gebraucht! Scheinbar wurde bei dem Einsatz auch nicht alles versucht um bin Laden lebend zu kriegen, das wäre wenigstens ein kleiner Grund zu jubeln - wenn der Mann vor Gericht sich äußern müsste. Aber so? Headshots in der Öffentlichkeit bejubeln... na ja - quasi ein Headshot auf die Hydra des Terrorismus. Ich denke der Schütze war heiß und hat solange gebettelt bis er die Freigabe zum Schuß hatte, da kamen die Schüsse vom bin Laden Grundstück gerade richtig


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Mai 2011)

Jimini schrieb:


> Knackpunkt ist hierbei in den Köpfen der Feiernden nicht, was das bringt oder ändert, sondern dass ein Feindbild vernichtet wurde. 9/11 hat die Amerikaner ins Herz getroffen und dem Land seinen "wir sitzen auf unserem eigenen Kontinent und sind unbesiegbar"-Status genommen, diese Niederlage fühlt sich jetzt gerächt an.



Ob das die letzten 10 Jahre wert waren...




Cebion schrieb:


> Die frage die sich mir da immer wieder stellt.
> Inwiefern kann man überhaupt noch den Medien glauben?
> Wir kriegen ja oft genug den Bären aufgebunden ohne überhaupt mitzukriegen, dass wir nur "verarscht"
> werden.



"ohne überhaupt mitzukriegen" ist der Knackpunkt.
Wenn man mal genau darauf achtet, was einem erzählt wird (nicht nur von Medien, gerade auch von Politikern) und vor allem auf die Lücken, die dazwischen klaffen, kann man die meisten Medien durchaus als Informationsquelle nutzen. Sowas wie BILD, wo man mit z.T. erfundenen Schicksalen rechnen muss, nicht unbedingt, aber ein z.B. Spiegel ist durchaus brauchbar, wenn man im Hinterkopf behält, dass er nur eine Seite der Ereignisse enthält und man die andere an anderer Stelle nachlesen oder sich denken muss.




Aufpassen schrieb:


> Haha. ;p
> Der 11.9 bleibt für mich immer noch False Flag.



Und Verschwörungstheorien bleiben hier weiterhin unerwünschter Spam.
(siehe einschlägige Threads)




Forseti schrieb:


> Ich bin mir fast sicher, dass Obama diesmal nicht gelogen hat, aber die Rache wird nicht lange auf sich warten lassen. Angeblich wollte AlQaida auch mit Atomwaffen im Falle von BinLadens Verhaftung zurückschlagen. Falls sie das schaffen werden die ollen Amis aber ganz schön doof gucken



Eine Atomwaffe nicht einzusetzen "weil ...." bzw. "erst wenn ...." würde einen Austauschprozess bzw. Verhandlungen bedeuten. Al Quaida verhandelt aber nicht.



> Mal ganz ehrlich: Dauernd reden sie von "God bless America", aber wieso sollte er? Sie halten sich kein Stück an die 10 Gebote.



Josua ist halt spannender als Moses...




Forseti schrieb:


> Seebestattung: Osama Bin Ladens Leiche schon im Meer beigesetzt - Nachrichten Politik - Ausland - WELT ONLINE
> Irgendwie macht mich dies jetzt doch skeptisch, zumal Seebestattungen anders als oben im Artikel genannt gar nicht vorgesehen sind.



*full ak*
Wer die Leiche des wichtigsten Persönlichkeit der letzten 10 Jahre (bei Berücksichtigung der Taten/Reaktionen anderer) innerhalb <24h verschwinden lässt, obwohl er verdammt großes Interesse daran haben sollte, dass absolut jeder eindeutige Bilder zu Gesicht bekommt und dann auch noch ein gezielt ein Begräbniss wählt, dass jede Spur vernichtet, im Islam aber verboten ist, der ist 1-2 Erklärungen schuldig.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Mai 2011)

Vielleicht hatten die jetzt ja seine Tante ergriffen? Ein Grund zum feiern oder freuen ist es sicherlich nicht, da bei dem Verein genug Leute zum nachrücken da sind wie " Bin weg, Bin beschäftigt usw. " Das die den jetzt im Meer verklappt haben mag wohl auch den Hintergrund haben das es keine Pilgerstätte gibt wo man ihn ehren oder feiern könnte. Ich denke mal schon das es wahr ist, warum sollten die Medien sonst darüber berichten. Irgendwann ist es mit dem Versteckspiel vorbei, oder man wurde nachlässig.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Mai 2011)

Bin Laden war schon lange nicht mehr wichtig für Al Quaida, er war nur noch eine Person, mit der man ein Ereignis verband, aber mehr nicht und ob er nun, 10 Jahre nach 9/11, tot ist, ist eigentlich relativ egal. Für die Amerikaner möglicherweise nicht, aber für den Rest der Welt schon.


----------



## Forseti (2. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eine Atomwaffe nicht einzusetzen "weil ...." bzw. "erst wenn ...." würde einen Austauschprozess bzw. Verhandlungen bedeuten. Al Quaida verhandelt aber nicht.


 Eine Atomwaffe zu bauen ist nicht besonders schwer, der schwerste Teil ist das benötigte Kleingeld für angereichertes Uran oder Plutonium aufzubringen und dann noch einen Verkäufer zu finden. Ich denke daran ist es bisher gescheitert


----------



## widder0815 (2. Mai 2011)

BinLaden war schon kaum Zurechnungsfähig wo die TwinTower weggebommt wurden ...(Da lag er schon am Tropf)


----------



## m-o-m-o (2. Mai 2011)

Also das Bin Laden tot ist, halte ich eigentlich für recht wahrscheinlich, denn sonst würde der lebendige den USA noch einmal den Stinkefinger zeigen, indem er eine Videobotschaft raushaut.
(Andererseits: Totgesagte leben länger und eine Videobotschaft könnte auch von einem Doppelgänger sein...)

Wir brauchen also neue Whistleblower


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Eine Atomwaffe zu bauen ist nicht besonders schwer, der schwerste Teil ist das benötigte Kleingeld für angereichertes Uran oder Plutonium aufzubringen und dann noch einen Verkäufer zu finden. Ich denke daran ist es bisher gescheitert



Öhm eine Atomwaffen bauen ist schon schwer, sonst würde es jeder machen. 
Du brauchst ja eben mehr als die Teile dazu, du musst die Teile dazu erst mal herstellen, eben das spaltbare Material. Aber wenn du einen Atomreaktor hast, also für Kernenergie, dann hast du auch die Möglichkeit entweder über den Atomreaktor spaltfähiges Material zu erzeugen oder durch die Anlagen zur Herstellung der Brennstäbe, wie die Gasdiffusionsmethode oder Gasazentrifugen. Der Nachteil bei der Atomreaktorherstellung ist, dass du das Material er wiederaufbereiten musst, sonst ist es nicht nutzbar.
Die eigentliche Bombe zu bauen ist auch nicht einfach, denn du musst die Verhältnisse genau wissen, denn zuwenig TNT und du bringst die kritischen Massen nicht zusammen, zuviel TNT und die sprengst den Metallkörper, der die kritischen Massen enthält.
Wer glaubt, dass man im Internet nachlesen kann, wie man eine Atombombe baut, der irrt gewaltig.


----------



## m-o-m-o (2. Mai 2011)

Na ja, man muss auch keine Atombombe haben. Eine schmutzige Bombe in New York/D.C. wäre vollkommen ausreichend für Terroristen.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (2. Mai 2011)

Oder ein gekapertes Flugzeug wie man gesehen hat


----------



## RapToX (2. Mai 2011)

mir kommt das alles ziemlich komisch vor...

ich glaube der typ ist schon vor jahren gestorben oder vegetiert immernoch in irgendeiner höhle vor sich hin.
aber nach fast 10 jahren wurde es nun langsam mal zeit, eine erfolgsmeldung in dieser hinsicht zu veröffentlichen, damit das volk mal was zu feiern hat.
und ausserdem sind 2012 doch schon wieder wahlen. da kommt der tod osamas ja genau richtig


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Mai 2011)

Das hat mit den Wahlen eher wenig zu tun. 
Nach zwei Jahren hat man sowieso vergessen, wieso man irgendwen gewählt hat.


----------



## RyzA (2. Mai 2011)

Ich glaube schon das er dass gewesen ist und finde es gut. Allerdings beendet das wohl kaum den weltweiten Terror.


----------



## Forseti (2. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm eine Atomwaffen bauen ist schon schwer, sonst würde es jeder machen.
> Du brauchst ja eben mehr als die Teile dazu, du musst die Teile dazu erst mal herstellen, eben das spaltbare Material. Aber wenn du einen Atomreaktor hast, also für Kernenergie, dann hast du auch die Möglichkeit entweder über den Atomreaktor spaltfähiges Material zu erzeugen oder durch die Anlagen zur Herstellung der Brennstäbe, wie die Gasdiffusionsmethode oder Gasazentrifugen. Der Nachteil bei der Atomreaktorherstellung ist, dass du das Material er wiederaufbereiten musst, sonst ist es nicht nutzbar.
> Die eigentliche Bombe zu bauen ist auch nicht einfach, denn du musst die Verhältnisse genau wissen, denn zuwenig TNT und du bringst die kritischen Massen nicht zusammen, zuviel TNT und die sprengst den Metallkörper, der die kritischen Massen enthält.
> Wer glaubt, dass man im Internet nachlesen kann, wie man eine Atombombe baut, der irrt gewaltig.


 Terroristen würden wohl kaum ihren eigenen Reaktor bauen und selbst kernwaffenfähiges Material anreichern. Das wäre viel zu aufwendig. Aber wenn sie es schaffen genug kernwaffenfähiges Material zu sammeln, wird der Rest wohl kein Problem sein, denn daraus besteht die größte Hürde. Selbst wenn die Bombe nicht wie geplant funktioniert, wäre es immer noch eine recht "schmutzige" Bombe. Ich gehe jedoch davon aus, dass sie auch Physiker in ihren Reihen haben oder zumindest Kontakt zu passenden Personen eine Bombe herstellen können.


----------



## ThePlayer (2. Mai 2011)

Wer glaubt das die USA auf dem Mond war?


----------



## Leopardgecko (2. Mai 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Da wäre eher interessant, wie frisch die Leiche ist.


 Was soll an dem noch frisch sein? Der hat doch schon zu Lebzeiten gestunken. 
Ein A******ch weniger auf der Welt.


----------



## Hugo78 (2. Mai 2011)

Das Osama tot ist, glaube ich, die Frage ist ist eher seit wann. 
Und dann der PR Fail, dass sie die angebliche Leiche ins Meer geworfen haben ...*ohne Worte*


----------



## ASD_588 (2. Mai 2011)

> Ein A******ch weniger auf der Welt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


da gebe ich dir recht 
wer bekomt jetzt das kopfgeld?


----------



## i.neT' (2. Mai 2011)

Ich gehe mal stark davon aus das der Schütze das Kopfgeld bekommt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Mai 2011)

Fraglich, da es ja sein Job war.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Mai 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Das die den jetzt im Meer verklappt haben mag wohl auch den Hintergrund haben das es keine Pilgerstätte gibt wo man ihn ehren oder feiern könnte. Ich denke mal schon das es wahr ist, warum sollten die Medien sonst darüber berichten. Irgendwann ist es mit dem Versteckspiel vorbei, oder man wurde nachlässig.



So etwas lässt sich sehr einfach verhindern, in dem man den Ort der Grabstädte nicht bekannt gibt. Mal ehrlich: Zwischen Pakistan und den USA gibt es ein bißchen zu viele Möglichkeiten, als das ihn jemand durch Zufall findet bzw. ihn als Köder in einer Militärbasis zu verscharren würde das Auffinden von Anhängern deutlich erleichtern.
Alternativ kann man ihn auch erstmal - wie jeden anderen auch - zwischenlagern und später begraben, denn wie erwähnt: Eine Seebestattung war sowieso ein tritt gegen sämtliche Muslime, da hätte eine Verletzung des 24h-Limits auch keinen Unterschied mehr gemacht.




Forseti schrieb:


> Eine Atomwaffe zu bauen ist nicht besonders schwer, der schwerste Teil ist das benötigte Kleingeld für angereichertes Uran oder Plutonium aufzubringen und dann noch einen Verkäufer zu finden. Ich denke daran ist es bisher gescheitert



Der Teil ist verdammt schwer und wenn man mit einigermaßen überschaubaren Mengen auskommen will, dann ist auch der Aufbau schwer. "Masse statt Klasse" löst dieses Problem zwar, steigert den Ärger aber mit der Beschaffung ins unermessliche und sorgt für ein zusätzliches Transportproblem. Uran ist ziemlich leicht zu aufzuspüren, große Mengen Plutonium würden auch bei sämtlichen Scannern auffallen und sobald man 20-30 kg Gesamtmasse überschreitet, sinkt die Zahl der möglichen Transportwege in ein anderes Land dramatisch.




m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Also das Bin Laden tot ist, halte ich eigentlich für recht wahrscheinlich, denn sonst würde der lebendige den USA noch einmal den Stinkefinger zeigen, indem er eine Videobotschaft raushaut.
> (Andererseits: Totgesagte leben länger und eine Videobotschaft könnte auch von einem Doppelgänger sein...)



Eben. >50% der bisherigen Videobotschaften wurden erstmal als Fälschung bezeichnet 




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die eigentliche Bombe zu bauen ist auch nicht einfach, denn du musst die Verhältnisse genau wissen, denn zuwenig TNT und du bringst die kritischen Massen nicht zusammen, zuviel TNT und die sprengst den Metallkörper, der die kritischen Massen enthält.



Wenn du mit großen Mengen arbeitest und auf ein Implosiondesign verzichtest, kann eigentlich nicht viel schief gehen. Ist zwar nicht die Effizienteste Methode - aber für einen Terroristen ist eine große Menge ungespaltenes Material, das als Fallout niedergeht, nicht zwingend ein Nachteil. Handhabbare Bomben... - s.o.. Die USA haben rund 2 Jahrzehnte gebraucht, um die Grundprinzipien zu kapieren, und die hatten ein paar hellere Köpfe und viele Tests als Grundlage.

Imho besteht die Gefahr aber ohnehin nicht in einer Bombe, die Terroristen aus Spaltmaterial bauen. Denn hochangereichertes U/Pu kann nur aus Atomwaffen bezogen werden. Sollte es also einen Schwarzhandel geben, hat er in gleicher Weise Zugriff auf komplette Sprengköpfe und es stellt sich nur ("nur") noch die Frage nach der Zündelektronik. (wobei ich mir auch vorstellen kann, dass man die Codes leichter aus jemandem herauspresst, als das man einen Sprengkopf klaut)



> Wer glaubt, dass man im Internet nachlesen kann, wie man eine Atombombe baut, der irrt gewaltig.


 
Es ist beachtlich, was sich allein in den tiefen von Wiki alles verbirgt 


Spoiler



(könnten natürlich auch Fakes vom CIA sein, damit wieder jemand rotes Quecksilber kaufen geht)


----------



## Airblade85 (2. Mai 2011)

boohhrr könnte kotzen, wie die Amis sich jetzt wieder hinstellen....als die größten und besten...als ob jetzt sich alles ändert, Bin Laden ist zwar nun tot, aber dann übernimmt halt der nächste und fertig...
Al-Kaida macht die Amis eh platt dieses eingebildete Pack


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Mai 2011)

Das wäre dann eine Anstiftung zu einer Straftat.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (2. Mai 2011)

Hmm da hat der größte Terrorist(USA) den 2. größten Terroristen(bin Laden) getötet.
Für mich ist und bleibt die USA der größte Terrorist der Welt. 
So viele Zivilbevölkerung, Zivilpersonen getötet und zivile Objekte zerstört werden (Kollateralschaden), bei angeblicher Terrorbekämpfung, das dass nicht mehr normal ist. Die USA haben ist den kriegen Vietnam, Afghanistan,Pakistan u.s.w mehr Zivilbevölkerung getötet als Terroristen. 
Daher mein Info an die USA, wer im Glashaus sitzt sollte nicht .....


----------



## Airblade85 (2. Mai 2011)

> Das wäre dann eine Anstiftung zu einer Straftat.


nö nur eine eigene Meinung. Die Amis haben selber genug Dreck am stecken und waren schon immer ganz groß im Krieg machen. Ich bin einfach der Meinung das die USA nicht besser ist als die ganzen abgedrehten Terroristen



> mm da hat der größte Terrorist(USA) den 2. größten Terroristen(bin Laden) getötet.
> Für mich ist und bleibt die USA der größte Terrorist der Welt.
> So viele Zivilbevölkerung, Zivilpersonen getötet und zivile Objekte  zerstört werden (Kollateralschaden), bei angeblicher Terrorbekämpfung,  das dass nicht mehr normal ist. Die USA haben ist den kriegen Vietnam,  Afghanistan,Pakistan u.s.w mehr Zivilbevölkerung getötet als  Terroristen.
> Daher mein Info an die USA, wer im Glashaus sitzt sollte nicht .....



Endlich mal jemand der Ahnung hat!! Denn so siehts aus..die USA ist der größte Terrorist


----------



## m3ntozz911 (2. Mai 2011)

also hab grad gehört, dass er ne seebestattung.... jetzt kann er die fische terrorisieren  naja bin mal gespannt was die taliban, al quaida jetzt machen =/


----------



## Airblade85 (2. Mai 2011)

was sollen die denn machen?? da kommt jetzt der nächste an die macht und macht da stunk


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Mai 2011)

Hinweis:
Beleidigungen sind in diesem Forum untersagt.
Das betrifft ausdrückliche auch juristische Persönlichkeiten und umfasst somit US-bashing. Es gibt über jedes Land der Welt schlechtes zu sagen, aber wer sich nur zu Wort meldet, um die USA fertig zu machen, der verfehlt den Zweck dieser Diskussion (oder jeder anderen in diesem Forum)


----------



## totovo (2. Mai 2011)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Hmm da hat der größte Terrorist(USA) den 2. größten Terroristen(bin Laden) getötet.
> Für mich ist und bleibt die USA der größte Terrorist der Welt.
> So viele Zivilbevölkerung, Zivilpersonen getötet und zivile Objekte zerstört werden (Kollateralschaden), bei angeblicher Terrorbekämpfung, das dass nicht mehr normal ist. Die USA haben ist den kriegen Vietnam, Afghanistan,Pakistan u.s.w mehr Zivilbevölkerung getötet als Terroristen.
> Daher mein Info an die USA, wer im Glashaus sitzt sollte nicht .....


 

Richtig, Die USA begehen ein Kriegs- und Menschenrechtsverbrechen nach dem anderen und alle Welt schaut zu und Gratuliert(), wenn sie ein Anführer einer Terrororganisation nach über 3000() zivilen Opfern getötet wird, da fehelen mir echt die Worte!

Den Menschen dort bringts Leid und Verderben und uns bringt es genau was? RICHTIG nichts! Das schürt nur den Hass der Menschen dort und beschert den Taliban und Al-quaida nur noch mehr zu lauf, unfassbar...


----------



## Rizzard (2. Mai 2011)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Hmm da hat der größte Terrorist(USA) den 2. größten Terroristen(bin Laden) getötet.
> Für mich ist und bleibt die USA der größte Terrorist der Welt.
> So viele Zivilbevölkerung, Zivilpersonen getötet und zivile Objekte zerstört werden (Kollateralschaden), bei angeblicher Terrorbekämpfung, das dass nicht mehr normal ist. Die USA haben ist den kriegen Vietnam, Afghanistan,Pakistan u.s.w mehr Zivilbevölkerung getötet als Terroristen.
> Daher mein Info an die USA, wer im Glashaus sitzt sollte nicht .....



Du hast zwar irgend wo Recht, aber die USA hat mir ihrer Größe (vorallem militärischen Größe) den Part als "Weltpolizei" übernommen. 
Jetzt könnte man sich natürlich die Frage stellen: Wenn diese Aufgabe ein anderes Land machen würde, liefe es dann besser?


----------



## Airblade85 (2. Mai 2011)

> Hinweis:
> Beleidigungen sind in diesem Forum untersagt.
> Das betrifft ausdrückliche auch juristische Persönlichkeiten und umfasst  somit US-bashing. Es gibt über jedes Land der Welt schlechtes zu sagen,  aber wer sich nur zu Wort meldet, um die USA fertig zu machen, der  verfehlt den Zweck dieser Diskussion (oder jeder anderen in diesem  Forum)




jetzt darf man noch nicht mal mehr seine eigene Meinung vertreten??  oohhjjee Zensur lässt grüßen. Wir haben doch nur gesagt das sich a) sich eh nichts ändert und b) das du USA erstmal selber an die Nase fassen muss bevor sie sich wieder als Gott hinstellen, aber ok ich sag nichts mehr dazu bzw schwimme jetzt mal mit der Welle, im dem Sinne: USA USA USA ihr seit einfach die größten, wir lieben euch!!! Yes we can!!


----------



## totovo (2. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hinweis:
> Beleidigungen sind in diesem Forum untersagt.
> Das betrifft ausdrückliche auch juristische Persönlichkeiten und umfasst somit US-bashing. Es gibt über jedes Land der Welt schlechtes zu sagen, aber wer sich nur zu Wort meldet, um die USA fertig zu machen, der verfehlt den Zweck dieser Diskussion (oder jeder anderen in diesem Forum)


 
Was heißt hier Beleidigung? Nur weil gesagt wird, dass die USA auch kein Unschuldslamm sind?
Es macht keiner DIE USA fertig, aber es kann ruihg die zweite Seite der Medallie genannt werden... oder?


----------



## Schokomonster (2. Mai 2011)

Achja der Bin Laden wie er gegen die Russen war wurde er als Freiheitskämpfer von den Amis gefeiert und kaum hat er ma was gegen die Amis gesagt wurde er zum Terroristen.


----------



## Birdy84 (2. Mai 2011)

Jimini schrieb:


> Am nachdenklichsten macht mich aber, dass ein Land irgendwo anders auf der Welt jemanden ohne ein ordentliches Verfahren töten lässt.


Was meinst du, wie viele derartige Einsätze es gibt, die nicht an die Öffentlichkeit kommen! Nachdenklich macht mich auch, welche - aus meine Sicht unangemessene - positive Resonanz der "Kill" führt. Da wird gratuliert, gesungen und gefeiert. Das finde ich doch recht makaber.


----------



## Airblade85 (2. Mai 2011)

wer weiß ob Bin Laden wirklich tot ist, es gibt keinerlei beweise und auch die Leiche wurde schnell schnell beseitigt, alles komisch. ich vertrete noch immer die Meinung das der 11.09 alles geplant war, damit die Amis ans Öl kommen....damit Sie wieder Krieg machen können.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (2. Mai 2011)

Irgendwer muss die bösen Jungs am Kragen packen und dazu ist nur so ein riesen Streitmacht wie die USA fähig, wennschon sind wir die Deppen die nur dastehen und nichts tun


----------



## Rabi (2. Mai 2011)

Da müssten sie sich aber selbst mal heftig am Kragen packen, denn die Amis sind ganz eindeutig die bösen Jungs.

Zum Thema:
Nein, glaube ich nicht. Ich schmeiße einen Mann, den ich 10 Jahre gesucht habe und für dessen Jagd ich Unsummen an Geld ausgegeben habe, nicht einfach ein paar Stunden nach dem "Kill" über Bord. Was macht das für eine Logik? Normalerweise halte ich ja nichts von 'Verschwörungstheorien', aber die Sache stinkt einfach unheimlich.
Für mich war das einfach ein politischer Mord, für den man sich jetzt nicht verantworten will. Man kann nur hoffen, dass die USA und die ganzen verblödeten Leute, die vor dem Weißen Haus gefeiert haben, damit mächtig auf die Schnauze fliegen.

EDIT: Wieso wird eigentlich überall im TV die Tötung als bewiesen dargestellt?


----------



## zøtac (2. Mai 2011)

Fernseher sagt:
Sie haben ihn aus Respekt vor seiner Religion so schnell "beerdigt", da der Islam ein begräbnis innerhalb von 24h nach dem Tod vorsieht. Die Seebestattung gab es weil sie kein Pilgerziel für Osama Anhänger erschaffen wollten, sie können sich ja schlecht irgendwo im Ozean treffen


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (2. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm eine Atomwaffen bauen ist schon schwer, sonst würde es jeder machen.


 "Mayor, die meisten Jungs aus meinem Schachclub könnten 'ne Atombombe bauen, das Hauptproblem ist, genug spaltbares Material in entsprechender Güte zu bekommen" - Rodney McCay zu Mayor Sheppard in Stargate Atlantis, Staffel 1 Folge 8. 

Also .... Amazon liefert kein Uran, und ich möchte wetten dass jeder nennenswerte Geheimdienst der Welt den Abbau/Handel von dem Zeugs überwacht. ^^




Was mir den Tag über noch spontan durch den Kopf schoss nachdem ich mir mal Obamas Ansprache dazu im Original angesehen habe: Der Typ hat grade seine Wiederwahl gewonnen ....


----------



## Rabi (2. Mai 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> Fernseher sagt:
> Sie haben ihn aus Respekt vor seiner Religion so schnell "beerdigt", da der Islam ein begräbnis innerhalb von 24h nach dem Tod vorsieht. Die Seebestattung gab es weil sie kein Pilgerziel für Osama Anhänger erschaffen wollten, sie können sich ja schlecht irgendwo im Ozean treffen


 Sicher...


----------



## zøtac (2. Mai 2011)

Ich sag nicht das ich dran glaub, ich gebe nur wieder was ich gehört hab


----------



## Rabi (2. Mai 2011)

Schon klar, ich hab es mittlerweile auch so gelesen, aber mehr als "Sicher..." ist mir darauf einfach nicht eingefallen und das will schon was heißen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn du mit großen Mengen arbeitest und auf ein Implosiondesign verzichtest, kann eigentlich nicht viel schief gehen. Ist zwar nicht die Effizienteste Methode - aber für einen Terroristen ist eine große Menge ungespaltenes Material, das als Fallout niedergeht, nicht zwingend ein Nachteil. Handhabbare Bomben... - s.o.. Die USA haben rund 2 Jahrzehnte gebraucht, um die Grundprinzipien zu kapieren, und die hatten ein paar hellere Köpfe und viele Tests als Grundlage.



Mir ging es jetzt rein um eine Atombombe und nicht um irgendwelche anderen Bomben. Du kannst auch einen Castor Transport überfallen und ausrauben (muss ja nicht in Deutschland sein, die Russen müssen den Kram auch zu Wiederaufbereitungsanlagen bringen oder andere Länder).
Du hast dann alt abgebrannte Brennstäbe aber die sind für Terroristen völlig ausreichen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Imho besteht die Gefahr aber ohnehin nicht in einer Bombe, die Terroristen aus Spaltmaterial bauen. Denn hochangereichertes U/Pu kann nur aus Atomwaffen bezogen werden. Sollte es also einen Schwarzhandel geben, hat er in gleicher Weise Zugriff auf komplette Sprengköpfe und es stellt sich nur ("nur") noch die Frage nach der Zündelektronik. (wobei ich mir auch vorstellen kann, dass man die Codes leichter aus jemandem herauspresst, als das man einen Sprengkopf klaut)



Du kannst angereichertes Uran auch herstellen (musste man ja auch, bevor man Atomwaffen bauen konnte ), diese Anlagen kannst du bei Siemens bestellen (Bestellnummer hab ich gerade nicht im Kopf ). Jedes Land, das Brennstäbe für Kernkraftwerke herstellt, hat solche Anlangen. Die Brennstäbe bestehen in der Regel aus 5% Uran 235 und 95% aus anderen Elementen (gerne wird hier Thorium genutzt, da Thorium eine Brutfunktion hat und es sich besser eignet als Uran 238, aber Uran 238 kann man auch benutzen).
Jetzt besteht die Möglichkeit, eben die Anreicherung nicht einfach bei 5% zu beenden, sondern die Anreicherung fortzusetzen, bis du das Uran 235 waffenfähig angereichert ist (ungefähr 97% wird benötigt).
Der Iran will ja unbedingt seine eigenen Brennstäbe herstellen und sie nicht im Ausland kaufen, z.B. bei den Russen.
(ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt )

Die Zündung selbst ist natürlich ein Thema, keine Frage, wie kompliziert die ist, weiß ich so nicht (hab ja noch keine Atombombe gebaut, nur einen Vulkan ).



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es ist beachtlich, was sich allein in den tiefen von Wiki alles verbirgt
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Jop, ich hab auch schon Zeichnungen gesehen, aber das sah alles sehr komisch aus. 



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Hmm da hat der größte Terrorist(USA) den 2. größten Terroristen(bin Laden) getötet.
> Für mich ist und bleibt die USA der größte Terrorist der Welt.
> So viele Zivilbevölkerung, Zivilpersonen getötet und zivile Objekte zerstört werden (Kollateralschaden), bei angeblicher Terrorbekämpfung, das dass nicht mehr normal ist. Die USA haben ist den kriegen Vietnam, Afghanistan,Pakistan u.s.w mehr Zivilbevölkerung getötet als Terroristen.
> Daher mein Info an die USA, wer im Glashaus sitzt sollte nicht .....



Die USA machen praktisch das, was alle Länder machen, sie gehen ihren Interessen nach, mal mit sauberen Mitteln, mal mit unsauberen Mitteln. Das haben die europäischen Länder auch gemacht, ich sage da nur Kolonialzeit, ich will nicht wissen, wie viele Meschen dabei drauf gegangen sind.
Die USA haben sich schon immer als die Nation gesehen, an die sich die Welt orientiert (orientieren sollte). Sie haben aber auch eine Menge dafür getan, dass sie eine "Supermacht" wurden, bzw. immer noch sind. Und dabei geht es nicht um militärische Stärke. Keine Nation ist wirtschaftlich so stark wie die USA, der Dollar ist die Währung der Welt. Ohne die USA hätte sich Großbritannien nicht gegen Hitler behaupten können, sie hätten ohne die Unterstützung der USA den Krieg verloren. Ganz Europa wäre so unter die Kontrolle der Nazis gekommen und ich will nicht wissen, in welcher Welt wir heute leben müssten, wenn das tatsächlich eingetreten wäre. 
Die USA sind in Konflikte eingetreten, wenn sich die Europäer nicht einig waren, wie im Balkankonflikt.
Dass sich die USA während des kalten Krieges verleitet sahen, Regime zu unterstützten, die alles andere als demokratisch waren, lag daran, dass ihnen die Diktaturen lieber waren als Kommunismus (darüber könnte man einen eigenen Thread aufmachen, daher gehe ich nicht darauf ein, die Sowjets haben ja auch ihren Beitrag geleistet). Entschuldigen kann man das natürlich nicht, aber man muss die Lage der Welt beachten und wer weiß, wie sich dei Welt entwickelt hätte (das schon wieder... ), wenn sich die USA eben nicht eingemischt hätten, z.B. bei der Stationierung von Atomraketen auf Kuba. Nicht erst seit Kevin Costner in "Thirteen Days" weiß man, wie kurz die Welt vor einem Atomkrieg stand.

Die USA als als Terrosristen darzustellen ist engstirnig, falsch und deutet auf die Unfähigkeit hin, die Geschichte richtig zu lesen und sie zu verstehen.

Mir ist es, wie schon erwähnt, egal, ob Bin Laden nun tot ist, ich kann aber mit den Amerikanern mitfühlen, dass sich einige sehr erleichtert fühlen, schließlich war er das Symbol für 9/11 und das ist jetzt weg. 
Und dass Bin Laden inmitten von pakistanischen Militärleuten lebte, deutet sehr darauf hin, dass einige beim Militär und beim Geheimdienst Pakistans genau wussten, wo er ist.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (2. Mai 2011)

@ quantenslipstream lol ne. Kollateralschaden (Dailymotion - Collateral Murder - deutsche Untertitel - MainstreamSmasher - ein Nachrichten & Politik Video) oder auch collateral-murder würde besser passen, was die US-Armi ist wo bei 16600 getöteten zielen, sind 13000 unschuldige Zivilpersonen getötet wurden. Lass die das mal durch den Kopf gehen. Dieses habe ich mal im i-net gelesen aber diese würde vor längerer zeit einfach entfernt. Warum bloß? Hat da die USA was zu vertuschen? ......


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Mai 2011)

Was hat das, was einzelne Soldaten machen mit dem zu tun, was eine Nation macht?


----------



## m-o-m-o (2. Mai 2011)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Also .... Amazon liefert kein Uran, und ich möchte wetten dass jeder nennenswerte Geheimdienst der Welt den Abbau/Handel von dem Zeugs überwacht. ^^



Naja... 

Man kann sich ja darauf einigen, dass es nur eine Frage der Zeit ist, bis wieder eine Bombe losgeht (Liebe Terroristen, bitte bitte BITTE nicht vor irgendwelchen Wahlen, ich hab keine Lust, dass der Friedrich mal wieder seinen *hust* loslässt )


----------



## DarthLAX (2. Mai 2011)

verfahren...sorry aber: SPINNST DU? (bezieht sich auf nen post auf seite 1 des themas)

so ein verfahren ist für einen dschihad-massenmörder, der sogar bereit währe atomwaffen, chemische waffen und sogar biologische waffen einzusetzen und über seine terror-netzwerk sogar aktiv versucht hat diese (und auch andere waffen wie MANPADS zum abschuss von startenden passagierflugzeugen - nicht umsonst rüsten inzwischen viele fluglinien ihre jets mit ECMs aus (täuschkörper etc.)) waffen zu erwerben und in westliche länder zu schmuggeln (und der auch bereit ist einfach so eigene landsleute zu opfern (sei es als suicide-bomber oder als collateral-schäden) NICHT NÖTIG IMHO

d.h. mir ist jede art recht wie solche subjekte (diese personen haben IMHO keine menschenrechte mehr und soldaten sind sie auch nicht also keine genfer konvention etc. auch net IMHO) sterben (je schmerzvoller desto besser)

ausserdem: ein verfahren macht ihn noch mehr zum märtyrer (hoffentlich richtig geschrieben, schreib des wort net oft) und es macht den ort des verfahrens zu einem angriffsziel nummer 1 - nicht nur für terroristen, sondern auch für hinterbliebene von Soldaten/Zivilisten die im IRAK und in AFGHANISTAN ums leben gekommen sind bzw. für westliche terroristen (wie die anhänger von diesem "ich verbrenne den koran auf der straße" pastor aus USA und ähnliche militante (vor allem aus dem Milizen-Sektor, die amis haben viele milizen im land vor allem weil man dort immer noch an militärische waffen kommt, was bei uns schon um einiges schwerer ist!), aber auch für diese (von einer "befreiungsaktion" bis zu einem anschlag auf das leben entweder des angeklagten (wenn man ihn denn eben angeklagt hätte) oder der richter, der geschworenen, über justitzpersonal (vom einfachen schreiber bis zum polizisten/FBI/NCIS oder sonstwas agenten der auf osama hätte aufpassen müssen) bis hin zu racheakten aller art (ok solche kann und wird es vll sogar auch jetzt geben) währe tür und tor geöffnet worden was wohl nicht der sinn der sache ist oder, d.h. die spezialkräfte (egal ob das nun SEALS, Marine Force Recons oder auch deltaforce oder sonst wer waren) haben richtig gehandelt (imho hätte man sogar schießen sollen falls er sich ergeben hätte, da ein verfahren, wie schon beschrieben einem nur probleme beschert hätte d.h. ich als kommandant des teams bzw. als deren chef hätte sogar verdeckte befehle gegeben den net lebend her zu bringen und auch bei folter hätte ich weg geschaut (vll hat er ja noch sachen gewusst die einen gewissen nutzen gehabt hätten....sorry, aber ich habe ken mitleid mit diesem TIER (wobei: damit beleidige ich wohl die tiere d.h. mit diesem schwein!)

mfg LAX
ps: ja ich glaub das sie ihn erwischt haben (zumindest: hoffe ich es, denn sonst verlieren sie a) einen haufen glaubwürdigkeit und b) würde es dem typen erlauben unter zu tauchen, da er ja als gestorben gilt d.h. er könnte wieder groß auf die "kacke" hauen


----------



## nfsgame (2. Mai 2011)

@LAX: Nächstes Mal bitte ein Zitat einbauen [ quote] text [ /quote] (ohne Leerzeichen zwischen).

Ich mag der Meldung auch noch nicht so viel Glauben schenken. Eher sind mir das zur Zeit zu viele "wichtige" Leute die sterben. Gestern erst einer der Gadaffi-Söhne, heute Osama. Als ob da wer was verdecken will mit solchen Meldungen .
Mal ganz von abgesehen, dass das Al Quaida nie und nimmer stoppen wird, nicht mal schwächen wird es sie. Bin Laden war nen Rentner . Die Typen werden sich (verständlicherweise) rächen und ich wage mal zu prophezeien, dass die sich nicht auf die USA beschränken werden. Welches Weltgrößte Musikevent findet in ein paar Wochen statt.....? Hoffen wir mal das die Sicherheitskräfte di eAugen offen halten.


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream

Bisschen kritischer sollte man die USA schon sehen: Indianervertreibung, jahrunderte lange Versklavung der schwarzen Bevölkerung (das ist schlimmer als Mord imo), Atombombenabwürfe mit über 100.000 toten Zivilisten, flächendeckende Bambardements auf diverse Städt (u.A Tokio und Dresden) mit nochmal über 100.000 toten Zivilisten, was beides als Kriegsverbrechen eingeordnet werden muss, dubiose Machenschaften der CIA (u.A. Kidnapping, Drogenhandel und Mord), Guantanamo, wo Verdächtige selbst nach US-Verfassung unrechtmäßig festgehalten und gefoltert werden und sie fallen in theokratische Länder ein, zwingen denen ihr säkulares, demokratisches System auf und plündern ihr Öl. Und das sind nur die dicksten Dinger.

Deutschland, Russland und China z.B. haben ebenfalls schlimme Dinge getan und die USA ist natürlich auch kein Terroristenland, aber die USA gehört noch heute mit zu den Nationen die am meisten Shice bauen. Auch an der islamistischen Terrorwelle sind sie nicht ganz unschuldig.

Die Kubakrise entstand übrigens nur wegen den Amerikanern, da die zuerst ihre Atomraketen auf europäischem Boden auf Russland gerichtet haben. Die Sowjetunion hat nur geantwortet.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (2. Mai 2011)

Tja Medien-Futter mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen. 
Ich finde es mal wider nicht ganz so na ja wie soll ich sagen ohne mir die C I A auf den Halz zu hetzen. "koscher" 
Da stimmt für meinen Geschmack etwas nicht, genau wie bei 9/11. 
Ich meine er ist ToT es kommen keine Fotos in die Medien, seine Leiche ist in weniger als einem Tag weg. Na ja ich weiß ja nicht was 
ich da denken soll. Ich meine die USA "sorry" scheißst ja sonst auch auf alles und jetzt nehmen sie bei ihrem Feind Nr.1 Rücksicht auf seinen Glauben. 
Aber ich dachte er ist nicht so beliebt bei den Menschen im Lande. 
Wiso dann so sich abhätzen für einen solchen Feind?

Über 9/11 fange ich besser nicht an sonst höhre ich nicht mehr auf. 

Zurück zum Thema, ich hänge mich aber an die Meldungen mit an und sage auch das durch solche Aktionen so gut sie auch gemeint sind der Terror nicht zerschlagen werden kann. 
Das ist zwar ein tiefer Stich der schmerzt aber keine Wunde die zum Tode führt. 
Es wird sicher nur noch schlimmer. 
Aber die USA kann jetzt wider schreien "We are the Nr 1" toll!!! 
Ach was freue ich mich das "DER" tot ist, aber was haben wir davon? Eine Chefin die brühlt ich finde es toll das ihr ihn gekillt habt. 
Wo super mach uns zum Ziel. 
Da kann ich nur sagen "halt doch die Klappe" erst zicken wen es um die UNO geht aber da ja genau da machst du Deutschland wider beliebt. 
Wie wäre es wen wir selbst aktive in den Krieg gehen dann können wir scheien ja toll hast gemacht murks ihn ab die S**. 

Na ja ich bin dann mal wider lieber in der Wohnung oder in der Natur wo nicht so viele Menschen sind. 
Ach ja Rock am Ring ist balt wider. 
Aber maby machen die es mal ganz klever und rauschen in den Bundestag rein bei Vollbesatzung versteht sich. Möglich wird dann alles wider besser. 
Oder wir brühlen dann alle "Früher war alles besser".
Ach ja zum lachen und zum weinen. 

mfg EDDIE


----------



## Uter (2. Mai 2011)

Der Einsatz von Soldaten in einem Land mit dem man sich nicht im Krieg befindest ist völkerrechtlich Verboten (der Einsatz von bewaffneten Drohnen, wie die USA seit einigen Jahren machen, afaik auch). Obama hat gesagt, dass er den Einsatz selbst befohlen hat. Damit hat er gegen gültiges Recht verstoßen und müsste eigendlich die Konsequenzen daraus ziehen (Rücktritt), statt sich feiern zu lassen. 

Allgemein wird mit solchen außenpolitischen Taten versucht von innenpolitischen Problemen abzulenken (die die USA im Moment genug hat).

Bin Laden wurde seit dem 9/11 zum Staatsfeind Nummer 1 (ich vergleich ihn gern mit Emmanuel Goldstein aus 1984), wenn man bedenkt, dass die al-Quaida eine lose, dezentrale Organisation ist (ich bezweifel sehr, dass alle "terroristischen" Gruppen, die vom Westen zu al-Quaida gezählt werden sich selbst als Teil sehen), dann wird klar, dass Osama nicht die Führungsperson sein kann. Er hatte viel Einfluss und war ein Förderer, nach dem 11/9 wurde er zum Sündenbock und jetzt wird er zum Märtyrer.
Ich frage mich wer der nächste Goldstein wird. Obama kann sich jemand aussuchen und damit die Agressionen auf ein beliebiges neues Ziel lenken. Bei der derzeitigen Situation würde ich erwarten, dass er einen "Terrorboss" aus Nordafrika aussucht...

PS: Angeblich wurde einer der Hubschrauber abgeschossen, angeblich was das Haus eine Art Festung, angeblich was bin Laden der Boss von tausenden Terroristen, die ihr Leben jederzeit für ihre Überzeugung lassen würden, angeblich wurde kein US-Soldat verletzt... irgendwas passt da nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Mai 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Bisschen kritischer sollte man die USA schon sehen: Indianervertreibung, jahrunderte lange Versklavung der schwarzen Bevölkerung (das ist schlimmer als Mord imo)



Das haben alle gemacht. Denk daran, dass die meisten Schwarzafrikaner gar nicht in die USA gebracht worden sind, sondern nach Mittelamerika und vor allem nach Südamerika.
Die Indianer haben vor allem die weißen Siedler umgebracht, wegen des Landes und der Schätze und woher kamen die Siedler? Ach ja, aus Europa.
Und vor der Sklaverei in den USA gab es Sklaverei in Europa, in Asien und sonst überall auf der Erde. Eine Nation deswegen zu kritisieren ist also etwas zu kurz gedacht.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Atombombenabwürfe mit über 100.000 toten Zivilisten



Man musste, dass die Japaner nicht aufgeben werden und da es eine Insel ist, müsste man sie erobern um den Krieg zu beenden. Jetzt stand man vor der Wahl, entweder noch viele tausende Soldaten sterben bei der Eroberung (wahrscheinlich eine halbe Million) und mehrere Millionen zivile Opfer (auch dafür gab es Schätzungen) oder eben die neue Entwicklung zum Einsatz zu bringen (das wollte man schon in Deutschland machen, aber die Nazis hatten sich vor der Fertigstellung ergeben) und dadurch eine (oder eben zwei) Städte auslöschen und den Japaner so zu zeigen, dass sie auf diese Weise ganz ausgelöscht werden oder eben aufgeben mussten. Letztendlich hat, so grausam es klingt, die Abwürfe der Atombomben mehr Menschen das Leben gerettet als getötet worden.
(dass einige Militärs natürlich auch mal eine Atombombe beim Einsatz "erleben" wollten, ist klar, hat aber nichts mit der Schätzung der Toten zu tun)



Split99999 schrieb:


> flächendeckende Bambardements auf diverse Städt (u.A Tokio und Dresten) mit nochmal über 100.000 toten Zivilisten,



Jop, die Deutschen (und auch dei Japaner) haben damit angefangen und dann darf man sich nicht wundern, wenn man den Wind erntet, den man gesät hat.
Deswegen wurde die Genfer Konvention auch 1949 überarbeitet, damit das eben nie wieder geschehen wird. Zivile Opfer sind in einem Krieg immer möglichst zu verweiden, heute nennt man das "Kollateralschäden". Das musste die Bundeswehr leider auch schon feststellen, was das bedeutet.
Außerdem sind die Sowjets auch nicht zimperlich mit den Deutschen umgegangen, als die von Osten das Land erobert haben (ich sage nur Massenvergewaltigung, usw.  Ein Mittel, das leider auch heute noch eingesetzt wird, besonders bei Genozid).
So gesehen hat sich niemand mit Ruhm bekleckert, aber ohne die Bombardierung deutschter Städte hätte der Krieg vielleicht noch länger gedauert und dann wäre Frankfurt oder München das Ziel einer Atombombe geworden. 



Split99999 schrieb:


> dubiose Machenschaften der CIA (u.A. Kidnapping, Drogenhandel und Mord), Guantanamo, wo Verdächtige selbst nach US-Verfassung unrechtmäßig festgehalten und gefoltert werden und sie fallen in theokratische Länder ein, zwingen denen ihr säkulares, demokratisches System auf und plündern ihr Öl.



Jup, die CIA hat viel Dreck am Stecken, genauso wie der KGB auch und der Mossart und sonst ein Geheimdienst der Welt, ich weiß nicht, was der MI6 alles so gemacht hat (der ja eigentlich SIS heißt). Die basteln sich ihre Beweise so hin, dass ihre Regierung ihnen grünes Licht für was auch immer gibt. Das ist nichts Neues, das gab es schon immer und so werden Geheimdienste auch in 100 Jahren noch operieren. 
Und dass der Krieg gegen den Irak etwas weit hergeholt war, weiß man ja auch, aber man weiß auch, dass George Bush die falschen Berater hatte und dass so ein Krieg unter Clinton oder Obama nicht passiert wäre.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Deutschland, Russland und China z.B. haben ebenfalls ähnlich schlimme Dinge getan und die USA ist natürlich auch kein Terroristenland, aber die USA gehört noch heute mit zu den Nationen die am meisten Shice bauen. Auch an der islamistischen Terrorwelle sind sie nicht ganz unschuldig.



Die USA sind die, die zuerst regieren, wenn irgendwas nicht so läuft. Schau dir den Balkan Konflikt an. Die EU würde heute noch diskutieren, wenn die USA nicht eingegriffen und den Genozid beendet hätten. Es ist eher schlimm, dass die Massenmörder in den eigenen Reihen immer noch für Volkshelden gehalten werden.
Genauso wie Mao in China ein Volksheld ist, obwohl er zwischen 60 und 100 Millionen Menschen auf dem Gewissen haben soll. Von Stalin und Lenin will ich da gar nicht anfangen und was die Sowjets während des kalten Krieges getan haben, war auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei.
Ohne den kalten Krieg wäre es sicherlich anders gelaufen, vieles wäre anders gekommen, doch der kalte Krieg zeichnete sich ja schon beim WW2 ab.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Die Kubakrise entstand übrigens nur wegen den Amerikanern, da die zuerst ihre Atomraketen auf europäischem Boden auf Russland gerichtet haben. Die Sowjetunion hat nur geantwortet.



Die Russen haben angefangen, als sie ihre Raketen nach Königsberg verlagert haben, daraufhin haben die USA welche in Italien und der Türkei stationiert, die Sowjets dann auf Kuba. Kuba ist aber deutlich dichter an die USA dran als Königsberg und daher musste der US Präsident reagieren (er konnte nicht anders, denn die Militärs haben ja schon mit den Hufen gescharrt). Auf beiden Seiten gab es Leute, die einen neuen Krieg wollten und es ist schwer zu sagen, wer damals die Berater von Chruschtschow waren, aber ein Hardliner war er sicher selbst auch.



Uter schrieb:


> Der Einsatz von Soldaten in einem Land mit dem man sich nicht im Krieg befindest ist völkerrechtlich Verboten (der Einsatz von bewaffneten Drohnen, wie die USA seit einigen Jahren machen, afaik auch). Obama hat gesagt, dass er den Einsatz selbst befohlen hat. Damit hat er gegen gültiges Recht verstoßen und müsste eigendlich die Konsequenzen daraus ziehen (Rücktritt), statt sich feiern zu lassen.



Falsch, die USA haben mit Pakistan ein Abkommen, das ihnen gestattet, dort militärische Einsätze durchzuführen, ebenso haben sie solche Vereinbarungen mit Ländern, in denen sie stationiert sind, wie sonst sollten die USA z.B. die Grenze zwischen den koreanischen Ländern sichern oder von der Türkei aus den Irak angreifen (oder damals von Saudi Arabien aus Kuweit befreien).


----------



## Rabi (3. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die USA machen praktisch das, was alle Länder machen, sie gehen ihren Interessen nach, mal mit sauberen Mitteln, mal mit unsauberen Mitteln. Das haben die europäischen Länder auch gemacht, ich sage da nur Kolonialzeit, ich will nicht wissen, wie viele Meschen dabei drauf gegangen sind.



Und weil die USA jetzt das machen, was alle machen bzw alle das machen, was die USA machen ist Unrecht plötzlich Recht? Merkwürdige Ansicht der Dinge. 
Es weiß längst jeder, dass kein Staat mit sauberen Mitteln arbeitet und jeder Dreck am Stecken hat. Es geht prinzipiell nur darum seine eigenen Interessen zu erfüllen, alles andere steht hinten an, aber das macht die Sache nur um so schlimmer und rechtfertigt überhaupt nichts. Nach uns die Sintflut und so. Auch die Kolonialzeit ist keine Rechtfertigung für die Opfer der Kriegstreiberei der USA. Unrecht rechtfertigt eben kein Unrecht, ein elementares Prinzip unseres Rechtsstaats. Dass den Kolonialherren der Verlust unfassbar vieler Menschenleben zuzurechnen ist bestreitet niemand, aber wie das die Taten der Amerikaner beschönigen soll leuchtet mir nicht ganz ein. Wie gesagt, mit den Fehlern eines anderen kann man nicht die eigenen rechtfertigen.



> Ohne die USA hätte sich Großbritannien nicht gegen Hitler behaupten  können, sie hätten ohne die Unterstützung der USA den Krieg verloren.  Ganz Europa wäre so unter die Kontrolle der Nazis gekommen und ich will  nicht wissen, in welcher Welt wir heute leben müssten, wenn das  tatsächlich eingetreten wäre.


Natürlich muss auch die Nazi-Keule herhalten.  Nur so viel dazu: Hätten die Amerikaner nicht geholfen, würden wir es heute sicher ganz toll finden Hitler toll zu finden, würden alle anderen Rassen hassen, die wohl auch unter uns leiden würden, aber uns würde es gut gehen. (wirtschaftliche Stabilität einfach mal vorausgesetzt, darüber will ich nämlich keine Theorien aufstellen) Ist kein Zustand, den ich aus heutiger Sicht als für erstrebenswert halte, aber ich vermute einfach mal, dass die Welt/Europa heute so wäre. Das ist aber reine Spekulation und letztendlich auch egal, da wir diesen Fall eben nicht haben und das was-wäre-wenn-Zeug nichts in einer vernünftigen Argumentation zu suchen hat. 
Im übrigen hat die Hilfe der USA zum Sieg über Hitler-Deutschland geführt, die SU ist in der Folge erstarkt, es kam zum Kalten Krieg, zum Vietnamkrieg, zur Kuba Krise usw. bis zu den Ereignissen am heutigen Tag. Es konnte also auch z.B. das gepostete Video von Gordon-1979 nur Entstehen, weil die Amerikaner den Briten im Weltkrieg geholfen haben. Selbst dass ich jetzt hier sitze, diesen Text schreibe und ein Glas Wasser trinke ist nur deshalb so. 
Du kannst nicht einfach ein historisches Ereignis nehmen und es, ohne die Folgen zu betrachten, als gut und edel darstellen, denn das deutet nur auf die Unfähigkeit hin, die Geschichte richtig zu lesen.



> Dass sich die USA während des kalten Krieges verleitet sahen, Regime zu  unterstützten, die alles andere als demokratisch waren, lag daran, dass  ihnen die Diktaturen lieber waren als Kommunismus (darüber könnte man  einen eigenen Thread aufmachen, daher gehe ich nicht darauf ein, die  Sowjets haben ja auch ihren Beitrag geleistet).


Stimmt, ein eigenes Thema wäre dafür fast passender, aber zumindest so viel dazu: Die USA mochten schon immer manche Diktaturen lieber, als andere. Derjenige, mit dem man Geschäfte machen kann ist der Freund, der Rest der Feind. Das war damals so und ist es heute auch noch. Lustigerweise sieht man das am Osama sehr gut. 



> Entschuldigen kann man das natürlich nicht, aber man muss die Lage der  Welt beachten und wer weiß, wie sich dei Welt entwickelt hätte (das  schon wieder... ), wenn sich die USA eben nicht eingemischt hätten, z.B. bei der Stationierung von Atomraketen auf Kuba.


Wie sich die Welt entwickelt hätte, wenn die USA sich im "Kampf gegen den Kommunismus" nicht eingemischt bzw ihn nicht erst losgetreten hätten, kann niemand sagen, deshalb ist es unsinnig damit zu argumentieren. In jedem Fall hätte es ohne das Gebashe mit der SU auch überhaupt keine Notwendigkeit gegeben Raketen auf Kuba zu stationieren, deshalb kannst du auch das Verhindern dieser Stationierung den Amis nicht als Heldentat anrechnen, denn erst durch sie ist es überhaupt erst dazu gekommen.



> ich kann aber mit den Amerikanern mitfühlen, dass sich einige sehr  erleichtert fühlen, schließlich war er das Symbol für 9/11 und das ist  jetzt weg.


Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Aber die Amis sind für mich eh ein unverständlicher Haufen beschränkter Nationalisten.(sicher, es sind nicht alle so, das ist mir auch klar) Alleine die "U-S-A! U-S-A! U-S-A!" Rufe der Menge vor dem Weißen Haus - widerlich. Fremdschämen auf höchstem Niveau. 


Du solltest Amerika jedenfalls mal etwas kritischer betrachten. Hundertausende zivile Tote gehen auf deren Konto und das kann man nicht einfach mit "Die vertreten ja nur ihre Interessen", "die haben ja auch mal was gutes gemacht" oder "andere machen das ja auch so" abtun. 
Es ist ganz einfach so, dass die USA in der Welt mehr Terror verbreiten, als die ach so bösen Taliban oder Al-Kaida Kämpfer, deshalb ist es sehr wohl gerechtfertigt sie als Terroristen zu bezeichnen.


----------



## Uter (3. Mai 2011)

@ quanti:
Zwischen Soldaten stationieren und aktiv die oft zivile Bevölkerung angreifen liegen Welten. Ich bezweifel, dass das wasserdicht ist (und afaik ist das töten von Menschen durch Drohnen allgemein sehr strittig).

(Mit der Sklaverei und der Indianerfrage machst du es dir auch etwas leicht aber das ist hier ot.)


----------



## Acid (3. Mai 2011)

Selbst wenn gegen Gesetze verstoßen worden ist werden wir das niemals mitbekommen.

Was in dieser Situation richtig oder falsch ist möchte ich auch nicht entscheiden müssen. 

Ich denke aber auf jedenfall das Al Quida auf diesen Schlag mit gewaltiger rache antworten wird, warscheinlich werden sie aber erstmal abwarten und zum richtigen Zeitpunkt einen Anschlag veranlassen. 

Wenn sie im besitz von Atomwaffen sein sollte, was ich auch glaube, dann sollten wir jetzt schonmal beten das unsere welt noch eine weitere Atomkatastrophe verkraftet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Mai 2011)

Rabi schrieb:


> Und weil die USA jetzt das machen, was alle machen bzw alle das machen, was die USA machen ist Unrecht plötzlich Recht? Merkwürdige Ansicht der Dinge.



Wo kolonisieren die USA ein Land?
Wo bringen sie die Bevölkerung des Landes systematisch um, um danach die eigene Bevölkerung dort anzusiedeln?



Rabi schrieb:


> Es weiß längst jeder, dass kein Staat mit sauberen Mitteln arbeitet und jeder Dreck am Stecken hat. Es geht prinzipiell nur darum seine eigenen Interessen zu erfüllen, alles andere steht hinten an, aber das macht die Sache nur um so schlimmer und rechtfertigt überhaupt nichts. Nach uns die Sintflut und so.



Das, was die USA machen, machen auch die Chinesen, nur eben mit anderen Mitteln, auch mit einer anderen Ideologie, denn ihnen ist egal, ob es in dem Land, mit dem sie Verträge haben, Demokratie gibt oder nicht.



Rabi schrieb:


> Auch die Kolonialzeit ist keine Rechtfertigung für die Opfer der Kriegstreiberei der USA. Unrecht rechtfertigt eben kein Unrecht, ein elementares Prinzip unseres Rechtsstaats. Dass den Kolonialherren der Verlust unfassbar vieler Menschenleben zuzurechnen ist bestreitet niemand, aber wie das die Taten der Amerikaner beschönigen soll leuchtet mir nicht ganz ein. Wie gesagt, mit den Fehlern eines anderen kann man nicht die eigenen rechtfertigen.



Es geht nicht um Rechtfertigung, es geht darum, dass jedes Land seine Leichen im Keller hat und neben den westeuropäischen Ländern ist auch die USA ein Rechtsstaat. Wenn du meist, dass sie ein Verbrechen gegen einen Staat begannen haben, kannst du dort Klage einreichen oder auch in Den Haag.
Aber ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass die USA Kriegstreiber sind? Haben sie Afghanistan ohne Grund angegriffen?
Haben sie im Balkan ohne Grund eingegriffen?
Was ist mit Somalia?
Was machen dann die anderen Länder in Afghanistan, wenn das Unrecht ist?



Rabi schrieb:


> Natürlich muss auch die Nazi-Keule herhalten.  Nur so viel dazu: Hätten die Amerikaner nicht geholfen, würden wir es heute sicher ganz toll finden Hitler toll zu finden, würden alle anderen Rassen hassen, die wohl auch unter uns leiden würden, aber uns würde es gut gehen.



Hahaha, das glaubst du doch nicht echt, oder?
Hitler hätte nicht aufgehört, er hätte England einverleibt und wäre 5-10 Jahre später gegen die Sowjets vorgegangen und wenn er daran nicht gescheitert ist, hätte er die USA angegriffen, außerdem waren die Deutschen damals Verbündeter der Japaner und als die Japaner die USA angegriffen haben (job, den Angriff auf Pearl Harbor gab es wirklich) hat Deutschland damit auch die USA angegriffen.
Und die USA waren damals schon eine Weltmacht, sie haben schneller Schiffe gebaut als die Deutschen und die Japaner sie versenken konnten. Selbst wenn die Japaner vor Midway gewonnen hätten, hätten sie verloren, einfach weil die USA so unglaublich viel Kriegsmaschinen herstellen konnten.



Rabi schrieb:


> (wirtschaftliche Stabilität einfach mal vorausgesetzt, darüber will ich nämlich keine Theorien aufstellen) Ist kein Zustand, den ich aus heutiger Sicht als für erstrebenswert halte, aber ich vermute einfach mal, dass die Welt/Europa heute so wäre. Das ist aber reine Spekulation und letztendlich auch egal, da wir diesen Fall eben nicht haben und das was-wäre-wenn-Zeug nichts in einer vernünftigen Argumentation zu suchen hat.



Europa unter Hitler wäre niemals stabil gewesen, keine Chance.
Hitler war krank in der Birne, das weiß man, wenn man sein Buch mal überflogen hat, bzw. dessen Inhalt kennt.
Der hätte sich nicht mit Westeuropa zufrieden gegeben. Unter ihm wäre es eine Schreckensherrschaft geworden, Geheimpolizei überall, Verfolgung, Verschleppung und systematische Tötungen.
Zum Glück kam es so, wie es gekommen ist.



Rabi schrieb:


> Im übrigen hat die Hilfe der USA zum Sieg über Hitler-Deutschland geführt, die SU ist in der Folge erstarkt, es kam zum Kalten Krieg, zum Vietnamkrieg, zur Kuba Krise usw. bis zu den Ereignissen am heutigen Tag. Es konnte also auch z.B. das gepostete Video von Gordon-1979 nur Entstehen, weil die Amerikaner den Briten im Weltkrieg geholfen haben. Selbst dass ich jetzt hier sitze, diesen Text schreibe und ein Glas Wasser trinke ist nur deshalb so.
> Du kannst nicht einfach ein historisches Ereignis nehmen und es, ohne die Folgen zu betrachten, als gut und edel darstellen, denn das deutet nur auf die Unfähigkeit hin, die Geschichte richtig zu lesen.



Nö, so wie es gelaufen ist, ist es schon gut gewesen, denn etwas anderes wäre deutlich schlimmer gewesen. Und dass die USA Europa mit aufgebaut haben, steht nun mal auch fest und dass sie West-Berlin offen gehalten haben, auch, das kann man nicht wegwischen, egal wie man dazu steht.
Und dass der kalte Krieg merkwürdige Dinge nach sich gezogen hat, hab ich schon erwähnt, aber daran sind die Sowjets ebenso Schuld wie die USA, sie wollten ihre Ideologien ebenso verbreiten wie die USA und da darf man sich nicht wundern, wenn es mal eskaliert.
Aber besser ein konventionell geführter Krieg in Korea oder Vietnam (so schlimm es auch war) als ein atomar geführter Krieg weltweit.



Rabi schrieb:


> Stimmt, ein eigenes Thema wäre dafür fast passender, aber zumindest so viel dazu: Die USA mochten schon immer manche Diktaturen lieber, als andere. Derjenige, mit dem man Geschäfte machen kann ist der Freund, der Rest der Feind. Das war damals so und ist es heute auch noch. Lustigerweise sieht man das am Osama sehr gut.



Das ist in Deutschland nicht anders. Man unterhält wirtschaftliche Kontakte mit einigen Diktaturen, wie Belarus, Usbekistan, Tadschikistan, mit China, mit einigen Ländern in Afrika, usw.
Soll Deutschland alle Kontakte abbrechen, weil es keine Demokratien sind?



Rabi schrieb:


> Wie sich die Welt entwickelt hätte, wenn die USA sich im "Kampf gegen den Kommunismus" nicht eingemischt bzw ihn nicht erst losgetreten hätten, kann niemand sagen, deshalb ist es unsinnig damit zu argumentieren. In jedem Fall hätte es ohne das Gebashe mit der SU auch überhaupt keine Notwendigkeit gegeben Raketen auf Kuba zu stationieren, deshalb kannst du auch das Verhindern dieser Stationierung den Amis nicht als Heldentat anrechnen, denn erst durch sie ist es überhaupt erst dazu gekommen.



Genauso könnte man fragen, was wäre, wenn es den Wettlauf im All nicht gegeben hätte. Wären wir heute noch nicht auf dem Mond?
Aber es gab ihn, es gab alles, was es gab und man muss sich damit arrangieren und wenn es ein paar örtlich begrenze Konflikte gab, damit die Welt heute nicht kommunistisch ist, kann ich damit leben, du vielleicht nicht, aber was die Sojwets so mit ihren eigenen Leuten gemacht haben, weißt du hoffentlich.



Rabi schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Aber die Amis sind für mich eh ein unverständlicher Haufen beschränkter Nationalisten.(sicher, es sind nicht alle so, das ist mir auch klar) Alleine die "U-S-A! U-S-A! U-S-A!" Rufe der Menge vor dem Weißen Haus - widerlich. Fremdschämen auf höchstem Niveau.



Tja, die Macht der Medien eben, niemand weiß, ob man den Leuten nicht gesagt hat, dass sie "USA" rufen sollen. 



Rabi schrieb:


> Du solltest Amerika jedenfalls mal etwas kritischer betrachten. Hundertausende zivile Tote gehen auf deren Konto und das kann man nicht einfach mit "Die vertreten ja nur ihre Interessen", "die haben ja auch mal was gutes gemacht" oder "andere machen das ja auch so" abtun.
> Es ist ganz einfach so, dass die USA in der Welt mehr Terror verbreiten, als die ach so bösen Taliban oder Al-Kaida Kämpfer, deshalb ist es sehr wohl gerechtfertigt sie als Terroristen zu bezeichnen.



Ich betrachte die USA kritischer als so mancher, aber es geht in der Tat um Interessen, nicht nur für die USA, sondern auch für alle anderen Länder. Wieso wohl wird bei Konflikten immer nach den USA gerufen?
Weil die Europäer auch dann noch diskutieren, wenn der Genozid schon lange beendet ist.
Wenn ich nicht irre, war Bin Laden der einzige, der von den USA gezielt getötet werden sollte.
Ein Terrorist ist aber keine Armee oder kein Land, er gehört einer Gruppe an, die gegen allgemeine Ordnung sind, die ein politisches System verfolgen, das keine staatlichen Beschränkungen mehr unterliegt.
Derartiges kann ich weder bei den USA sehen, noch bei einem anderen westlichen Staat. 



Uter schrieb:


> @ quanti:
> Zwischen Soldaten stationieren und aktiv die oft zivile Bevölkerung angreifen liegen Welten. Ich bezweifel, dass das wasserdicht ist (und afaik ist das töten von Menschen durch Drohnen allgemein sehr strittig).



Das genaue Abkommen kenne ich natürlich nicht, kennt wohl niemand außer entsprechende Diplomaten, aber das ist bei den USA nicht unüblich und auch bei anderen Ländern nicht, die Briten schicken Soldaten in ein Land, wenn sie etwas erreichen wollen und auch die Deutschen machen das (sofern es notwendig ist, wann und ob weiß man aber nicht, das wird ja nicht verraten, aber wenn eine Deutsche Botschaft evakuiert werden muss, fliegen deutsche Hubschrauber auch über fremde Grenzen).
Und ob das alles wasserdicht ist, weiß ich auch nicht, aber die USA haben da sicher ein paar sehr interessante Abkommen gemacht, sie bezahlen ja auch gut dafür, wie man an Pakistan sieht. Dafür erwarten sie wohl auch etwas und bekommen das, was sie wollen.



Uter schrieb:


> (Mit der Sklaverei und der Indianerfrage machst du es dir auch etwas leicht aber das ist hier ot.)



Na ja, finde ich nicht, die Sklaverei ist nun mal ein weltweites Phänomen und kein Land kann von sich behaupten, dass es sowas noch nie gemacht hat. Ich will auch nicht wissen, wie viele Afrikaner die Deutschen damals abgeknallt haben, als sie kolonisiert haben und ich hab keine Ahnung, wie viele Inder getötet wurde, als es unter der Herrschaft der Briten stand (das waren echte Inder ).
Menschen töten, wenn sie Länder besetzen, Bodenschätze erreichen und Macht ausüben wollen, das war schon immer so, ist heute so und wird immer so sein, das kannst du nicht an einer Nation festmachen und ich kenne heute keinen nativen Amerikaner (ich nenne sie eher nicht Indianer, vor allem mögen sie das selbst nicht, wenn du mit ihnen redest und ja... ich kennen einen, hab ihn in Vegas kennen gelernt), der in irgendeiner Art von seiner Regierung bedroht oder um Land und Besitz gebracht wird.
Im 17-18-19 Jahrhundert ist eben eine Menge gelaufen, das heute so nicht mehr ablaufen würde.

Und ja, das ist schon sehr off Topic, ich sag ja, man könnte einen eigenen Thread aufmachen, aber ich befürchte, dass es nur Gebash geben wird und keine sachliche Diskussion.


----------



## Bester_Nick (3. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream



> Das haben alle gemacht. Denk daran, dass die meisten Schwarzafrikaner gar nicht in die USA gebracht worden sind, sondern nach Mittelamerika und vor allem nach Südamerika.
> Die Indianer haben vor allem die weißen Siedler umgebracht, wegen des Landes und der Schätze und woher kamen die Siedler? Ach ja, aus Europa.
> Und vor der Sklaverei in den USA gab es Sklaverei in Europa, in Asien und sonst überall auf der Erde. Eine Nation deswegen zu kritisieren ist also etwas zu kurz gedacht.



Da hast du Recht. Kritisiert werden muss das aber dennoch. Die USA haben das meines Wissens auch im zahlenmäßig grössten Ausmaß betrieben. Zu der Indianervertreibung: Da muss kritisiert werden, dass das ihr Land war. Sie hatten wegen ihrer urtümlichen Kultur bzw Lebensweise nur keine Besitzurkunden  und waren aufgrund fehlender technischer Errungenschaften und zahlenmäßiger Unterlegenheit nicht in der Lage sich erfolgreich gegen die "Invasion" zu wehren.



> Man musste, dass die Japaner nicht aufgeben werden und da es eine Insel ist, müsste man sie erobern um den Krieg zu beenden. Jetzt stand man vor der Wahl, entweder noch viele tausende Soldaten sterben bei der Eroberung (wahrscheinlich eine halbe Million) und mehrere Millionen zivile Opfer (auch dafür gab es Schätzungen) oder eben die neue Entwicklung zum Einsatz zu bringen (das wollte man schon in Deutschland machen, aber die Nazis hatten sich vor der Fertigstellung ergeben) und dadurch eine (oder eben zwei) Städte auslöschen und den Japaner so zu zeigen, dass sie auf diese Weise ganz ausgelöscht werden oder eben aufgeben mussten. Letztendlich hat, so grausam es klingt, die Abwürfe der Atombomben mehr Menschen das Leben gerettet als getötet worden.
> (dass einige Militärs natürlich auch mal eine Atombombe beim Einsatz "erleben" wollten, ist klar, hat aber nichts mit der Schätzung der Toten zu tun)



Ob sie das mussten ist sehr, sehr umstritten. Die Geschichte wird aber bekanntlich von den Siegern geschrieben, deswegen wird es nicht als Kriegsverbrechen eingeordnet.



> Jop, die Deutschen (und auch dei Japaner) haben damit angefangen und dann darf man sich nicht wundern, wenn man den Wind erntet, den man gesät hat.
> Deswegen wurde die Genfer Konvention auch 1949 überarbeitet, damit das eben nie wieder geschehen wird. Zivile Opfer sind in einem Krieg immer möglichst zu verweiden, heute nennt man das "Kollateralschäden". Das musste die Bundeswehr leider auch schon feststellen, was das bedeutet.
> Außerdem sind die Sowjets auch nicht zimperlich mit den Deutschen umgegangen, als die von Osten das Land erobert haben (ich sage nur Massenvergewaltigung, usw.  Ein Mittel, das leider auch heute noch eingesetzt wird, besonders bei Genozid).
> So gesehen hat sich niemand mit Ruhm bekleckert, aber ohne die Bombardierung deutschter Städte hätte der Krieg vielleicht noch länger gedauert und dann wäre Frankfurt oder München das Ziel einer Atombombe geworden.



Das waren strategisch wertlose Aktionen. Blinde, unverantwortbare Racheakte für England. Dass du Deutschland unter Hitlers Herrschafft und Russland und Stalins Herrschaft auf ein Niveau mit den USA stellen musst um den Vorfall zu relativieren spricht aber auch Bände.



> Jup, die CIA hat viel Dreck am Stecken, genauso wie der KGB auch und der Mossart und sonst ein Geheimdienst der Welt, ich weiß nicht, was der MI6 alles so gemacht hat (der ja eigentlich SIS heißt). Die basteln sich ihre Beweise so hin, dass ihre Regierung ihnen grünes Licht für was auch immer gibt. Das ist nichts Neues, das gab es schon immer und so werden Geheimdienste auch in 100 Jahren noch operieren.
> Und dass der Krieg gegen den Irak etwas weit hergeholt war, weiß man ja auch, aber man weiß auch, dass George Bush die falschen Berater hatte und dass so ein Krieg unter Clinton oder Obama nicht passiert wäre.



Die CIA hat soviel Dreck am Stecken, da können wahrscheinlich nichtmal alle anderen Geheimdienste dieser Welt zusammen mithalten. 



> Die USA sind die, die zuerst regieren, wenn irgendwas nicht so läuft. Schau dir den Balkan Konflikt an. Die EU würde heute noch diskutieren, wenn die USA nicht eingegriffen und den Genozid beendet hätten. Es ist eher schlimm, dass die Massenmörder in den eigenen Reihen immer noch für Volkshelden gehalten werden.
> Genauso wie Mao in China ein Volksheld ist, obwohl er zwischen 60 und 100 Millionen Menschen auf dem Gewissen haben soll. Von Stalin und Lenin will ich da gar nicht anfangen und was die Sowjets während des kalten Krieges getan haben, war auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei.
> Ohne den kalten Krieg wäre es sicherlich anders gelaufen, vieles wäre anders gekommen, doch der kalte Krieg zeichnete sich ja schon beim WW2 ab.



Trotz aller Vernunft, guten Taten und Absichten bauen sie immernoch mit am meisten Shice. 



> Die Russen haben angefangen, als sie ihre Raketen nach Königsberg verlagert haben, daraufhin haben die USA welche in Italien und der Türkei stationiert, die Sowjets dann auf Kuba. Kuba ist aber deutlich dichter an die USA dran als Königsberg und daher musste der US Präsident reagieren (er konnte nicht anders, denn die Militärs haben ja schon mit den Hufen gescharrt). Auf beiden Seiten gab es Leute, die einen neuen Krieg wollten und es ist schwer zu sagen, wer damals die Berater von Chruschtschow waren, aber ein Hardliner war er sicher selbst auch.



Von Königsberg hätten die Raketen aber nicht die USA erreichen können oder? 

--------------

Na ja, wollt hier eigentlich nicht grossartig über die USA diskutieren. Wollt nur mal anmerken, dass die USA nicht _nur_ gut ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Mai 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Da hast du Recht. Kritisiert werden muss das aber dennoch. Die USA haben das meines Wissens auch im zahlenmäßig grössten Ausmaß betrieben. Zu der Indianervertreibung: Da muss kritisiert werden, dass das ihr Land war. Sie hatten wegen ihrer urtümlichen Kultur bzw Lebensweise nur keine Besitzurkunden  und waren aufgrund fehlender technischer Errungenschaften und zahlenmäßiger Unterlegenheit nicht in der Lage sich erfolgreich gegen die "Invasion" zu wehren.



Nö, haben sie nicht, die Spanier haben einen noch viel stärkeren Genozid begannen, in Mittel- und Südamerika. Natürlich darf man das nicht unter den Tisch kehren, aber damals haben eben eine Menge Nationen so ihre Gebiete vergrößert, die einen in Amerika, die anderen in Afrika, wieder welche in Asien und Australien darf man auch nicht vergessen, da haben die Briten die Aborigines dezimiert. Ich sag ja, das war damals so üblich, im 18-19 Jahrhundert, das haben alle gemacht, aber heute eben nicht mehr. Die Gesellschaft hat sich verändert, heute rotten die Europäer keine Völker mehr aus (bzw. haben da dafür andere Methoden ) und ebenso die Amerikaner.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Ob sie das mussten ist sehr, sehr umstritten. Die Geschichte wird aber bekanntlich von den Siegern geschrieben, deswegen wird es nicht als Kriegsverbrechen eingeordnet.



Es sind logische Überlegungen und auch nachvollziehbar. Japan ist nun mal eine Insel, man hätte sie erobern müssen, nach 4 Jahren Krieg (und die Amerikaner waren ja in Europa *und *im Pazifik beschäftigt) sind die Leute kriegsmüde. Ihnen jetzt noch eine langwierige Invasion Japans "aufzubrummen", ist sehr schwer. Die Amerikaner wussten ja, wie die Landung der Normandie abgelaufen ist und das würde ich Japan nicht anders aussehen, nur dass dort eben alle Japaner hinter den Geschicken des Kaisers standen (im Gegensatz zu Deutschland, wo zu Ende des Krieges die meisten keine Lust mehr auf Hitler und Co. hatten). Die Amerikaner hätten also gegen 80 Millionen Japaner kämpfen müssen (oder wie viele damals gelebt haben). Du kannst also davon ausgehen, dass dabei eine Menge Leute auf beiden Seiten ums Leben gekommen wären. Die Atombomben haben das verkürzt.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Das waren strategisch wertlose Aktionen. Blinde, unverantwortbare Racheakte für England. Dass du Deutschland unter Hitlers Herrschafft und Russland und Stalins Herrschaft auf ein Niveau mit den USA stellen musst um den Vorfall zu relativieren spricht aber auch Bände.



Ich sage ja immer *damals*. Die Deutschen haben damit angefangen, die Zivilbevölkerung zu bombardieren. Schau dir Holland an oder England. Sie haben während des U-Boot Krieges tausende US Amerikaner versenkt und haben ihnen nicht geholfen, als ihre Schiffe untergingen (damals hatte Hitler extra den Befehlt gegeben, keine Schiffbrüchigen mehr aufzunehmen). Dass die Engländer auf "Rache" auswahren, war klar, dass das den Krieg verkürzt hat, ist denkbar (weiß ich nicht, einige meinen das, andere nicht). Schön war es natürlich nicht, aber damals waren sie alle sehr verbissen. Heute könntest du das deiner Bevölkerung nicht mehr verkaufen, wenn du die Bevölkerung eines anderen Landes systematisch wegbombst um dein Ziel zu erreichen. Das wissen die Amerikaner ebenso wie die Europäer und die Russen (was die Chinesen denken, weiß ich nicht, will ich auch gar nicht wissen).
Stell dir vor, die Nato würden die Leute wegbomben, die auf Gaddafis Seite sind? Und ich meine nicht die, die Panzer fahren, sondern alle. Tripolis wird dem Erdboden gleich gemacht, denn da leben ja offensichtlich seine Anhänger.
Stell dir vor, die Amerikaner hätten Bagdad mit einer Atombombe weggeblasen anstatt mit Panzern hinzufahren.
Solche Aktionen kannst du heute deinen Wählern nicht mehr "verkaufen", damals beim WW2 war es aber normal. Was hat Churchill noch für Sprüche geklopft... 



Split99999 schrieb:


> Die CIA hat soviel Dreck am Stecken, da können wahrscheinlich nichtmal alle anderen Geheimdienste dieser Welt zusammen mithalten.



Das würde ich nicht unterschreiben.
Weißt du, was der KGB alles gemacht hat?
Was der Mossard alles so macht?
Was der chinesische Geheimdienst so treibt (gerade mit seinen eigenen Leuten)?
Was der iranische Geheimdienst so macht?

Nur weil man davon nichts bei Wikileaks liest, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass sie nichts machen. 



Split99999 schrieb:


> Trotz aller Vernunft, guten Taten und Absichten bauen sie immernoch mit am meisten Shice.



Nun ja, das liegt auch ein wenig an der Administration. George Bush war nicht gerade der beste Präsident, den sie bisher hatten. 
DA fand ich Clinton doch deutlich besser (auch wenn er Monica dabei vernascht hat )
Obama ist so ein komischer Typ, bei dem weiß man nicht, was man denken soll. Guantanamo ist ja immer noch da, obwohl er gesagt hat, dass er es schließen will, aber so einfach scheint es wohl doch nicht zu sein. Mal abwarten, ob er in 2 Jahren wieder gewählt wird.
Richtig den Bach runter geht es, wenn Sarah Palin US Präsidentin werden sollte.    



Split99999 schrieb:


> Von Königsberg hätten die Raketen aber nicht die USA erreichen können oder?



Das spielte eigentlich keine Rolle, da die Sowjets ja Interkontinentalraketen hatten (wurden Mitte/Ende der 50er entwickelt, wenn ich nicht irre, damit haben sie ja auch den ersten Satelliten ins All geschossen. Die Amerikaner waren ja nicht wegen des Satelliten besorgt, sondern weil die Sowjets eine Rakete hatten, mit der sie praktisch jeden Punkt der Erde erreichen konnten). Es ging um die Vorwarnzeit. Wenn die Sowjets die USA direkt angreifen, dann weiß man, dass die Raketen angeflogen kommen und man kann die eigenen Raketen starten. Sind sie aber so nah aufgestellt, erreichen sie das Ziel, eher der Gegenschlag erfolgen kann. Das war damals die größte Bedrohung: Keinen Gegenschlag mehr ausführen können und davor hatten natürlich auch die Sowjets Angst. Raketen auf Kuba könnten Washington und New York innerhalb von Minuten treffen, Gegenschlag unmöglich. Raketen aus Königsberg hätten die Nato innerhalb von Minuten getroffen, Gegenschlag von Europa aus unmöglich.
Das war der Auslöser, dann kamen die Raketen in Italien und der Türkei, die Sowjets fanden das "voll fett uncool" und haben den Kram nach Kuba gebracht. Wobei man dazu sagen muss, dass Kuba eben kein Mitglied des Warschauer Paktes war, im Gegensatz zu Italien (Gründungsmitglied) und der Türkei (Beitritt 1952, übrigens noch vor Deutschland). Das war eben noch mal eine Brisanz, die die Amerikanern den Sowjets sehr übel nahmen. Dazu kam ja auch noch die Pleite bei der Schweinebucht-Invasion. Man geht davon aus, dass die Sowjets einen Spionen bei den Amis hatten, der alles verraten hat.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Na ja, wollt hier eigentlich nicht grossartig über die USA diskutieren. Wollt nur mal anmerken, dass die USA nicht _nur_ gut ist.



Jo, geht schon viel zu lange so und ein "USA sind die Besten" Thread will ebenso wenig einer wie "die USA sind beschissen" Thread.
Dass die USA nicht die größte Nation sind (wie einige das tatsächlich glauben), weiß ich, ich hab ja da lange genug gelebt um das beurteilen zu können. Aber weil ich die Leute da kenne, weiß ich auch, dass das nicht alles Nationalisten sind, die mit einem Revolver in der Hand grölend durch die Stadt laufen und alles abknallen.


Edit:
Trotzdem haben die einen Sockenschuss, dass sie Waffen frei verkaufen und da kein Zusammenhang sehen mit 11.000 Morde durch Schusswaffen.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (3. Mai 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> flächendeckende Bambardements auf diverse Städt (u.A Tokio und Dresden) mit nochmal über 100.000 toten Zivilisten, was beides als Kriegsverbrechen eingeordnet werden muss,


 Kleine Korrektur hier: Dresden haben primär die Briten in Schutt und Asche gelegt (/legen wollen) ....


Aussderm gilt das, was bereits Quanti in anderer Form geschrieben hat: Wer den Totalen Krieg ausruft und seine Wunderraketen "gezielt" in britische Innenstädte feuert der darf sich nachher nicht wundern wenn die Gegenseite das Ganze dann entsprechend erwidert .... nicht schön, aber nachvollziehbar.


----------



## totovo (3. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die USA als als Terrosristen darzustellen ist engstirnig, falsch und deutet auf die Unfähigkeit hin, die Geschichte richtig zu lesen und sie zu verstehen.
> 
> Mir ist es, wie schon erwähnt, egal, ob Bin Laden nun tot ist, ich kann aber mit den Amerikanern mitfühlen, dass sich einige sehr erleichtert fühlen, schließlich war er das Symbol für 9/11 und das ist jetzt weg.
> Und dass Bin Laden inmitten von pakistanischen Militärleuten lebte, deutet sehr darauf hin, dass einige beim Militär und beim Geheimdienst Pakistans genau wussten, wo er ist.


 
Ähm woher nehmen die USA und viele andere Länder ( England zum bsp) das Recht gleiches mit gleichem zu vergelten?
_Sind die USA besser als ein Terrorist, wenn sie den Tod von ~3000 Zivilisten allein in Afgahnistan in Kauf nehemn um genau was zu ändern?_

*Nichts hat sich geändert*, die Situation ist genau die selbe, es gibt weiterhin Terrorist und obendrauf noch ne Menge neue potenzielle Terroristen, nämlich die Brüder, Söhne Väter Onkel und so weiter, von im Afgahnistankrieg getöteten Zivilisten!!

*Dieser Krieg und auch der Irakkrieg lässt sich Völkerrechtlich nicht rechtfertigen!*

Ich will keinesfalls die gräultat des  11/9 rechtfertigen, das war sehr schlimm und um aufs Thema zurück zu kommen, sicher ist es ein Etappenziel das der Iniziator tot ist und auch ich freue mich darüber, aber es sind einfach zu viele unschuldige dafür gestorben...

ob man nun darüber in freudenfeiern ausbrechen sollte, muss jeder mit seinem Gewissen vereinbaren. Ich kann es nicht, weil hier das Leben von einer Gruppe über das einer anderen gestellt wird...

mfg

(Das war meine Meinung, sollte daran irgendwas verwerflich sein, einfach rauslöschen)


----------



## Bester_Nick (3. Mai 2011)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Kleine Korrektur hier: Dresden haben primär die Briten in Schutt und Asche gelegt (/legen wollen) ....
> 
> 
> Aussderm gilt das, was bereits Quanti in anderer Form geschrieben hat: Wer den Totalen Krieg ausruft und seine Wunderraketen "gezielt" in britische Innenstädte feuert der darf sich nachher nicht wundern wenn die Gegenseite das Ganze dann entsprechend erwidert .... nicht schön, aber nachvollziehbar.



Auch wenn man das irgendwo nachvollziehen kann ist es falsch, falsch, falsch und ein Kriegsverbrechen. Und das flächendeckende Bombardement auf Tokio? Eine gezielte Tötung von über 100.000 unschludigen Zivilisten allein in Tokio, darunter natürlich auch viele Kinder und Frauen. Da fällt mir nichts mehr zu ein. 


quantenslipstream

Wie gesagt, ich wollte nur anmerken, dass die USA nicht nur gut war bzw ist, sondern ganz schön viel auf dem Kerbholz hat, aber das ist dir glaub ich auch trotz deiner pro-amerikanischen Einstellung klar. Lässt sich ja auch überhaupt nicht leugnen.


----------



## DAEF13 (3. Mai 2011)

Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass Mr. President nicht lügt, trotzdem wäre ich im Moment nicht stolz, wenn ich ein Ami wäre.

Als erstes: Krieg ist IMMER schlecht. Krieg ist IMMER unnötig, zumindest, wenn er mit Waffengewalt ausgeübt wird...
Man darf Menschen nicht töten! Das steht in unserem Gesetz, das steht im Gesetz der USA und sicher auch überall woanders in der Welt.

Wenn sie ihn also wirklich getötet haben:
Warum? Aus Rache? Rache ist schlecht und führt nur zu weiteren negativen Ereignissen.
Was haben sie davon? Sie dürfen jetzt wieder U-S-A schreien, haben einen von vielen (nicht mehr nötigen/wichtigen) Terroristen getötet und dürfen jetzt auf die Antwort warten.
Denken sie auch an anderes, nicht nur an ihren "Stolz"? Wie viele Menschen mussten sterben, nur damit sie feiern (und nicht trauern) dürfen, dass eine weitere Person tot ist? Ich verweise jetzt noch einmal darauf, dass man Mencshen nicht töten darf, um den letzten Satz noch zu unterstreichen.

Frieden wäre schön, aber das Wissen sie nicht...


----------



## Rolk (3. Mai 2011)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Aussderm gilt das, was bereits Quanti in anderer Form geschrieben hat: Wer den Totalen Krieg ausruft und seine Wunderraketen "gezielt" in britische Innenstädte feuert der darf sich nachher nicht wundern wenn die Gegenseite das Ganze dann entsprechend erwidert .... nicht schön, aber nachvollziehbar.


 

Also nur um das mal klar zu stellen. Die Briten haben schon deutsche Städte bombardiert, bzw. es versucht, da gab es diese Wunderraketen noch nicht mal auf dem Papier.


----------



## Bester_Nick (3. Mai 2011)

Einige britische Städte wurden relativ heftig von den Deutschen bombardiert (aber nie so heftig wie z.B. Dresden). Die V2-Raketen wurden später von den Deutschen als Rache für Dresden und andere heftige Bombardements abgefeuert.

Dass Nazi-Deutschland Kriegsverbrechen begangen hat ist klar und dafür wird es auch zu Recht verurteilt. Genauso wird zumindest von mir die USA für Kriegsverbrechen verurteilt.


----------



## seltsam (3. Mai 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Dass Nazi-Deutschland Kriegsverbrechen begangen hat ist klar und dafür wird es auch zu Recht verurteilt. Genauso wird zumindest von mir die USA für Kriegsverbrechen verurteilt.



Nenn mir doch mal ein einziges Land,das in seiner Geschichte keinen Mist gebaut hat.
Ist ja toll,das man sich daran erinnert,wer was getan haben soll,aber das war weit vor meiner Zeit! Ich selbst und die meisten anderen lebenden Deutschen haben damit NULL zu tun.

Wir haben damals 3 Männer aus meiner Familie im Krieg verloren,die bis heute vermisst sind!Danach schreit auch keine S..  .
Ein vierter kam zurück,aber auch nur weil er zu der Zeit in der Fremdenlegion in Frankreich war.
Mein Großvater und seine Mutter waren damals *einen* Tag vor der Bombardierung Dresdens,aus der Stadt geflohen.
Sie haben es von weitem gesehen was da passiert ist,*live und in Farbe* mit den eigenen Augen!






@Topic: Osama sollte schon mehr als einmal tot gewesen sein.Ich glaubs nicht.


----------



## Deimos (3. Mai 2011)

@Topic

Denke schon, dass Osama jetzt bei seinen hundert Jungfrauen weilt. Ich sehe ehrlich gesagt keinen Grund, weshalb die USA der Welt ein derartiges Ammenmärchen auftischen sollten, wenns nicht wahr wäre.

Ich meine, Gründe gäbe es für Verschwörungstheoretiker schon: Ablenkung von innenpolitischen Themen, wirtschaftlicher Aufschwung, Wahlen, usw.

Aber warum sollte man der Welt so etwas vorgaukeln wollen, wenn jederzeit über zig verschiedene Kanäle eine nette Videobotschaft auftauchen könnte?

Davon mal abgesehen wird der Tod von Bin Laden ohnehin wenig an den Geschehnissen auf dieser Welt ändern. Die radikalen Gruppierungen bestehen weiterhin und sie werden weiterhin ihrem Tagwerk nachgehen.

Der einzige Einfluss, den BLs Tod hat, ist die positive Wirkung auf das amerikanische Volk und dessen unerträglich pathetischen, verblendet-naiven Nationalstolz.

@Semi-Topic
Früher hatte ich auch eine ziemlich negative Einstellung gegenüber den USA hinsichtlich ihren Aktionen in allen Herren Länder und es gibt auch heute noch Aktionen, wo ich nur den Kopf schütteln kann.
Fakt ist aber, wie bereits mehrfach ausführlich dargelegt, dass die USA der restlichen Welt, wie wir sie kennen, schon ziemlich oft den Arsch gerettet haben.

Wer Entscheidungen fällt, macht zwangsläufig Fehler. Die Europäer sind einsame Spitzenklasse darin, keine Fehler machen zu wollen, und machen deshalb lieber gar nichts.

Wo gehobelt wird, fallen halt Späne - im Krieg sind das halt Menschenleben. Das ist traurig, aber so ist der Mensch nunmal.

Bestes Beispiel Lybien: Europa schaut seelenruhig zu, wie Gaddafi metzelt und schlachtet. Erst als die Amis das Zepter übernehmen, kommt Bewegung in die Sache. Die Teufelei daran ist, dass nun jeder Fehler (zivile Opfer, Fehleinschätzung der Lage, whatever), der zwangsläufig passiert, den Amis angekreidet wird - und die stehen dann, einmal mehr, als Imperialisten und Möchtegernweltbeherrscher da.

Das heisst nicht, dass man solche Aktionen nicht kritisch hinterfragen und notfalls eingreifen soll. Aber diese pauschale "Amerika ist der grösste Terrorist"- Einstellung wird der Wahrheit und den Fakten einfach nicht gerecht.

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## DarthLAX (3. Mai 2011)

was haben alle gegen frei verkaufte waffen? (und ja das meine ich ernst, denn die waffen sind net wirklich schuld an den morden damit, die menschen sind es (soll heißen: ne pistole etc. ohne mensch dahinter killt niemanden!))

zu osama: immer noch froh das er anscheinend tot ist 

mfg LAX
ps: zu dreck am stecken haben: ja den haben alle länder, aber mir sind immer noch länder die nen rechtsstaat haben lieber als z.B. iran wo sowas net existiert bzw. jederzeit von nem mulla überstimmt werden kann (wenn er auch oft ignoriert wird, aber: mal im ernst, welcher geheimdienst der sich 100% an regeln hält währe erfolgreich - RICHTIG: KEINER (mossad zum beispiel ignoriert regeln/gesetze oft und ist einer der besten geheimdienste der welt!) noch dazu: ohne black ops würden noch mehr terroristen etc. frei rumlaufen!)
pps: die vergangenheit für urteile über die aktuelle welt ran zu ziehen ist inakurat (es leben z.B. nur noch sehr wenige die im 2ten WK wirklich was zu sagen hatten bzw. "schuld" sind) und falsch, da die meisten personen die damit zu tun hatte längst keinen einfluss mehr haben etc.


----------



## MidwayCV41 (3. Mai 2011)

Ich glaube auch nicht daran das er jetzt getötet wurde. A. Wurde schon seit Jahren gesagt das er tot ist und B: passt das Bild was man derzeit überall sehen kann nicht wirklich.

Bin ehrlich gesagt ein wenig erschrocken mit was für ein einfach gestricktes Weltbild einige durchs leben laufen. Die USA sind die guten, der Rest der Welt die bösen. 

Wer hätte gedacht, das Osama oder Sadam Hussein mal die besten Freunde der USA waren? 

Ich lese überall das der Gerechtigkeit genüge getan wurde. Gerecht wäre es, wenn man einem George W. Bush jetzt ebenfals eine Kugel in den Kopf jagen würde. 

Die USA, die Kriegstreiber schlecht hin üben Gerechtigkeit. Man weiss schon garnicht mehr ob man lachen oder weinen soll.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Mai 2011)

totovo schrieb:


> Ähm woher nehmen die USA und viele andere Länder ( England zum bsp) das Recht gleiches mit gleichem zu vergelten?
> _Sind die USA besser als ein Terrorist, wenn sie den Tod von ~3000 Zivilisten allein in Afgahnistan in Kauf nehemn um genau was zu ändern?_



Wo haben denn die Amerikaner gezielt die Zivilbevölkerung angegriffen?
Nenne mit nur *ein einziges *Beispiel?



totovo schrieb:


> *Nichts hat sich geändert*, die Situation ist genau die selbe, es gibt weiterhin Terrorist und obendrauf noch ne Menge neue potenzielle Terroristen, nämlich die Brüder, Söhne Väter Onkel und so weiter, von im Afgahnistankrieg getöteten Zivilisten!!



Deswegen muss man die Leute dort aufklären, sie bilden, das kannst du nur, wenn du ihre Kinder in die Schule schickst. Gleichzeitig bomben deren Eltern die Schulen aber wieder weg, also musst du die Schulen (die Lehrer, andere Gebäude, usw.) schützen, was wieder einen neuen Kreis entstehen lässt.
Die Menschen in Afghanistan kennen seit 30 Jahren nur noch Krieg, jeder, der zu ihnen kam, wollte ihnen etwas aufzwingen, diesen Kreis zu durchbrechen ist nicht einfach. Das wird mehrere Generation lang dauern.



totovo schrieb:


> Ich will keinesfalls die gräultat des  11/9 rechtfertigen, das war sehr schlimm und um aufs Thema zurück zu kommen, sicher ist es ein Etappenziel das der Iniziator tot ist und auch ich freue mich darüber, aber es sind einfach zu viele unschuldige dafür gestorben...



Bei Kriegen sterben immer die, die dafür nichts können, das wird sich leider nie ändern, trotzdem darf man die Augen davor nicht verschließen, oder ist es dir lieber, wenn es in Afghanistan so weiter geht wie vorher oder in Darfur oder sonst wo?



totovo schrieb:


> ob man nun darüber in freudenfeiern ausbrechen sollte, muss jeder mit seinem Gewissen vereinbaren. Ich kann es nicht, weil hier das Leben von einer Gruppe über das einer anderen gestellt wird...



Ich sag ja, mir ist es auch recht egal, ob Bin Laden nun tot ist oder nicht, aber ich kann die eben verstehen, die das begrüßen, denn die sahen in ihm die Personifizierung der Anschläge und deswegen jubeln sie jetzt, weil er nicht mehr da ist. 



Split99999 schrieb:


> Auch wenn man das irgendwo nachvollziehen kann ist es falsch, falsch, falsch und ein Kriegsverbrechen. Und das flächendeckende Bombardement auf Tokio? Eine gezielte Tötung von über 100.000 unschludigen Zivilisten allein in Tokio, darunter natürlich auch viele Kinder und Frauen. Da fällt mir nichts mehr zu ein.



Auch hier, die Japaner haben angefangen, als sie Pearl Harbor angegriffen haben und damals wurde flächendeckende Bombardierung eingesetzt um die Zivilbevölkerung mürbe zu machen, das haben die Deutschen gemacht, die Russen, die Britten, die Franzosen, die Amerikaner, die Japaner und sonst wer und deswegen wurde auch die Genfer Konvention 1949 entsprechend geändert, damit das nicht mehr passiert. Heute versucht man die Bevölkerung weitestgehend zu verschonen. Natürlich ist das nicht immer möglich, gerade wenn Anlagen, die getroffen werden sollen, in Wohngebieten liegen oder wenn es zu Fehlern bei der Ermittlung von Zielen oder bei der Übertragung von Koordinaten kommt. Solche Fehler sind immer schlimm, aber man kann sie nicht ausschließen.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich wollte nur anmerken, dass die USA nicht nur gut war bzw ist, sondern ganz schön viel auf dem Kerbholz hat, aber das ist dir glaub ich auch trotz deiner pro-amerikanischen Einstellung klar. Lässt sich ja auch überhaupt nicht leugnen.



Es war damals der WW2, das war eine andere Zeit als heute, du kannst das nicht mehr miteinander vergleichen. Heute versuchen die Armeen darauf zu achten, sind darauf bedacht, dass es wenig bis gar keine zivile Opfer gibt, aber man kann es eben nicht ausschließen, wie es ja auch die Bundeswehr schon erleben musste. Trotzdem ist die Bundeswehr keine kriegsgeile Armee von Rambo verschnitten, ebenso wie es die US Armee nicht ist. Dass du mal ein paar kaputte Individuen hast, wie in Abu Ghraib, kommt immer vor, in jeder Armee. Diese Leute muss man dann aussortieren.



DAEF13 schrieb:


> Als erstes: Krieg ist IMMER schlecht. Krieg ist IMMER unnötig, zumindest, wenn er mit Waffengewalt ausgeübt wird...
> Man darf Menschen nicht töten! Das steht in unserem Gesetz, das steht im Gesetz der USA und sicher auch überall woanders in der Welt.



Ich sag ja, Bin Laden war der einzige, der als Staatsfreind galt und den es zu töten gilt, trifft man auf ihn, daher waren die Soldaten wohl auch nicht daran interessiert ihn lebend zu fangen.



Rolk schrieb:


> Also nur um das mal klar zu stellen. Die Briten haben schon deutsche Städte bombardiert, bzw. es versucht, da gab es diese Wunderraketen noch nicht mal auf dem Papier.



Aber die Deutschen haben nun mal damit angefangen und wenn man sowas macht, dann darf man sich nicht wundern, wenn das die Gegner auch machen, Gleiches mit Gleichem, man kennt den Spruch ja.
Hitler war nun mal bekloppt in der Birne, er wollte die Zivilbevölkerung damit aufbringen, dass sie den Krieg gegen sich durch Aufgabe beenden, aber das haben sie nicht, das hat eher noch Hass geschürt und als die Bomber dann über deutsche Städte geflogen sind, hat sich niemand beklagt, dass die Toten nicht alles kriegsgeile Nazis waren.
Aber man hat daraus gelernt und eben die Genfer Konvention verändert.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Einige britische Städte wurden relativ heftig von den Deutschen bombardiert (aber nie so heftig wie z.B. Dresden). Die V2-Raketen wurden später von den Deutschen als Rache für Dresden und andere heftige Bombardements abgefeuert.
> 
> Dass Nazi-Deutschland Kriegsverbrechen begangen hat ist klar und dafür wird es auch zu Recht verurteilt. Genauso wird zumindest von mir die USA für Kriegsverbrechen verurteilt.



Aber eben nur zum WW2, damals war es ein offenes Schlachtfeld, da hat jeder jeden versucht möglichst hart zu treffen, egal mit welchen Mitteln und wo. Aber die Zeiten ändern sich, die Gesellschaft ändert sich. Heute will keiner mehr im Fernsehen sehen, wie die eigene Armee fremde Städte wegbombt. Guck dir Spanien an, dort hat es der Regierung damals den Job gekostet, weil sie sich an Einsätzen beteiligt haben und wenn Merkel damals schon Kanzler gewesen wäre, wären deutsche Soldaten nach Bagdad gegangen.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (3. Mai 2011)

Gerechtigkeit gibts keine! Jedenfalls nie mit diesen komischen Religionen!


----------



## MidwayCV41 (3. Mai 2011)

Deimos schrieb:


> Denke schon, dass Osama jetzt bei seinen hundert Jungfrauen weilt. Ich sehe ehrlich gesagt keinen Grund, weshalb die USA der Welt ein derartiges Ammenmärchen auftischen sollten, wenns nicht wahr wäre.



Weswegen sind die Amis nochmal in den Irak? Ach ja, die Massenvernichtungswaffen die nie gefunden worden sind. 



Deimos schrieb:


> Bestes Beispiel Lybien: Europa schaut seelenruhig zu, wie Gaddafi metzelt und schlachtet. Erst als die Amis das Zepter übernehmen, kommt Bewegung in die Sache. Die Teufelei daran ist, dass nun jeder Fehler (zivile Opfer, Fehleinschätzung der Lage, whatever), der zwangsläufig passiert, den Amis angekreidet wird - und die stehen dann, einmal mehr, als Imperialisten und Möchtegernweltbeherrscher da.



Tja, warum wollen die Amis in Lybien rein? Warum nehmen die Amerikaner nicht das Zepter bei anderen Afrikanischen Staaten in die Hand wo schon seit *Jahrzehnten* Bürgerkrieg herrscht? Mhhhhhh, ach ja, die anderen haben kein Oil. 

Sorry, aber du machst es dir zu einfach. Die Amerikaner mischen nur mit, wenn es auch was zu holen gibt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Mai 2011)

Wenns ihnen nur um Öl geht, wieso produziert denn der Irak kein Öl und liefert es den USA exklusiv?


----------



## Deimos (3. Mai 2011)

MidwayCV41 schrieb:


> Weswegen sind die Amis nochmal in den Irak? Ach ja, die Massenvernichtungswaffen die nie gefunden worden sind.



Und? Habe doch geschrieben, dass ich nicht alles befürworten kann - dein Beispiel unter anderem. Aber beantworte doch meine Frage: Was könnte es für Gründe geben, den Tod Bin Ladens vorzutäuschen und viel wichtiger: wie würde man verhindern, dass die Wahrheit ans Licht kommt???



MidwayCV41 schrieb:


> Tja, warum wollen die Amis in Lybien rein? Warum nehmen die Amerikaner nicht das Zepter bei anderen Afrikanischen Staaten in die Hand wo schon seit *Jahrzehnten* Bürgerkrieg herrscht? Mhhhhhh, ach ja, die anderen haben kein Oil.


Es gäbe auch dort genug zu holen (Kohle, Diamant, Gold, usw.). Die Chinesen sind übrigens schon fleissig dabei, die Rohstoffe Afrikas zu erschliessen.
Davon ab: Was willst du mit dem Satz genau sagen? Dass die Amerikaner nun das Öl dort abschöpfen oder analog Irak amerikanische Firmen für den Wiederaufbau einsetzen? Würde ich mal eher bezweifeln, da es sich um einen anderen Fall handelt.



MidwayCV41 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber du machst es dir zu einfach. Die Amerikaner mischen nur mit, wenn es auch was zu holen gibt.


 
Ich mache es mir eben *nicht *zu einfach. Einfach machen es sich die, die pauschal behaupten, die Amerikaner wären die Bösen. Ich will wirklich nicht wissen, wie unsere Welt aussähe, wenn die Amis nicht öfters eingegriffen hätten - Beispiele wurden genug genannt, obwohl WW2 eigentlich reichen müsste.

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## Bester_Nick (3. Mai 2011)

seltsam 

Es geht mir ja nicht um Länder die keinen Mist gebaut haben, sondern um Länder die den grössten und meisten Mist gebaut haben und da gehören die USA nunmal ziemlich weit oben auf die Liste. Steht auch im ersten Post zum Thema und im zweiten 


Deimos 

Ja, in Gebieten mit hohem Erdölvorkommen nehmen die USA immer gerne das Zepter in die Hand. Als diesbezüglich Kritik auch beim Lybien-Einsatz laut wurde haben sie ganz schnell das Kommando an den UN-Sicherheitsrat abgegeben. Kopf nochmal aus der Schlinge gezogen.


----------



## MidwayCV41 (3. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenns ihnen nur um Öl geht, wieso produziert denn der Irak kein Öl und liefert es den USA exklusiv?


 
Liegt vielleicht daran, das Amerikanische Firmen nach dem Einmarsch in den Irak die Ölquellen übernommen haben und nun Amerikanische Firmen exklusiv nach Amerika liefern.


----------



## Deimos (3. Mai 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> seltsam
> 
> Es geht mir ja nicht um Länder die keinen Mist gebaut haben, sondern um Länder die den grössten und meisten Mist gebaut haben und da gehören die USA nunmal ziemlich weit oben auf die Liste. Steht auch im ersten Post zum Thema und im zweiten


Unbestritten.




Split99999 schrieb:


> Deimos
> 
> Ja, in Gebieten mit hohem Erdölvorkommen nehmen die USA immer gerne das Zepter in die Hand. Als diesbezüglich Kritik auch beim Lybien-Einsatz laut wurde haben sie ganz schnell das Kommando an den UN-Sicherheitsrat abgegeben. Kopf nochmal aus der Schlinge gezogen.



Ist das für dich Indiz, dass sie wegen dem Öl dort sind? Für mich bestätigt das genau, was ich geschrieben habe: sie können es niemandem Recht machen. Was denkst du, wie Europa nach Führung geschrieen hätte, hätten die Amis einfach nichts gemacht.

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## MidwayCV41 (3. Mai 2011)

Deimos schrieb:


> Ich mache es mir eben *nicht *zu einfach. Einfach machen es sich die, die pauschal behaupten, die Amerikaner wären die Bösen. Ich will wirklich nicht wissen, wie unsere Welt aussähe, wenn die Amis nicht öfters eingegriffen hätten - Beispiele wurden genug genannt, obwohl WW2 eigentlich reichen müsste.


 
Und warum haben die Amerikaner nicht in Tschetschenien eingegriffen? Oder warum das lange zögern auf dem Balkan und nur mit Druck durch die UN? Der Afrikanische Kontinent steckt voll von Kriegen, ebenfals null zucken seitens der USA.


----------



## Bruce112 (3. Mai 2011)

Bin Laden ist schon Längst Tot im Jahre 2007 wegen Nierenversagen ,das habe ich auch damals hier geschrieben Laut eine Pakistanische Minister Wurde Bin Laden  im Jahre 2007  in den Torra Bora Bergen dursch CIA Agenten geschnappt und wieder freigelassen unmittelbar danach ist der verstorben .
Der Pakistanische Minister hatt damals schon in den Usa fernseher öffentlich gesagt ,natürlich hatt das USA nicht gepasst dann wurde dieser Mann getötet .

1: Wer war nummer 1 Feind USA ? Saddam Hussein oder Bin Laden ,Saddam wurde erhängt öffentlich in fernsehen wiso nicht Bin laden ?
keine Fotos,Keine Leiche , Keine Beweise ,ihr wollt mir doch nicht sagen bei so einen Mannöver das USA eine Top terrorist schnappt und nicht vorführt.
2:Busch hatt es vorgemacht Image verbessern Obama hatt dies das selbe gemacht 2012 ist Wahlen in USA .
3:Wiso See Bestatung damit man keine DNA spuren nachweisen kann +wo der Körper Liegt ,das glaubt ihr doch selber nicht oder.

4: Manche Kappieren Politik nicht ich selber glaube ehe nicht das das mit den Zwillings Turmen mit den Flugzeug Terroristen wahren das waren die Amis selber 
5:Was ist den geworden Irak Atomwaffen und alles Lügen +Betrug


----------



## Deimos (3. Mai 2011)

@*MidwayCV41*
Jetzt wirfst du ihnen vor, dass sie nicht überall eingreifen?  Ich verstehe schon, was du meinst: sie picken sich das raus, wo sie auch noch profitieren können. Völlig verständlich, meiner Meinung nach.

Das ist halt die menschliche "Ethik". Kennst du auch nur ein Land, dass sich einen feuchten Scheissdreck um die seit Jahrzehnten schwelenden Bürgerkriege, Stammeskriege, Genozide, usw. in Afrika kümmert? Der Grund, weshalb es niemand macht, ist, weil man einfach zuviel zu verlieren hat.
Kein Individuum interessierts, was dort abläuft, und somit interessierts auch den Staat nicht. Hilfe passiert dort, wo sie a) medienwirksam präsentiert werden kann (aktuell Japan) oder b) es etwas zu holen gibt.
Mehr kannst du nicht erwarten.

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (3. Mai 2011)

Bruce112 schrieb:


> Bin Laden ist schon Längst Tot im Jahre 2007 wegen Nierenversagen ,das habe ich auch damals hier geschrieben Laut eine Pakistanische Minister Wurde Bin Laden  im Jahre 2007  in den Torra Bora Bergen dursch CIA Agenten geschnappt und wieder freigelassen unmittelbar danach ist der verstorben .
> Der Pakistanische Minister hatt damals schon in den Usa fernseher öffentlich gesagt ,natürlich hatt das USA nicht gepasst dann wurde dieser Mann getötet .
> 
> 1: Wer war nummer 1 Feind USA ? Saddam Hussein oder Bin Laden ,Saddam wurde erhängt öffentlich in fernsehen wiso nicht Bin laden ?
> ...


 
Oh man, warst du jemals in einer Schule??? Wenn ja wüsstest du bissl mehr über Politik und würdest nicht so einen Mist schreiben. Woher hast du denn deine Infos??? (Hoffentlich nicht daher, wo du deine Rechtschreibung her hast)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Mai 2011)

Weitere Diskussions"beiträge", die sich nicht mit dem Tode Osama bin Ladens beschäftigen, sondern mit der Geschichte der USA, dem zweiten Weltkrieg, Waffenrecht,... werden kommentarlos gelöscht.





totovo schrieb:


> Was heißt hier Beleidigung? Nur weil gesagt wird, dass die USA auch kein Unschuldslamm sind?
> Es macht keiner DIE USA fertig, aber es kann ruihg die zweite Seite der Medallie genannt werden... oder?



Ich denke, ich brauche nicht näher zu erleutern, wo der Unterschied zwischen "sagen, dass jemand auch keine Unschuldslamm" und den getätigten Aussagen liegt, oder?



DarthLAX schrieb:


> verfahren...sorry aber: SPINNST DU? (bezieht sich auf nen post auf seite 1 des themas)



Dann nutze die Zitierfunktion oder gibt wenigstens das Post/Autor an 



> so ein verfahren ist ... NICHT NÖTIG IMHO



Rechtsstaatlichkeit abschaffen...



> diese personen haben IMHO keine menschenrechte mehr



Menschenrecht auch abschaffen... 



> und soldaten sind sie auch nicht also keine genfer konvention etc. auch net IMHO



Wissen über internationale Verträge muss man nicht abschaffen, das ist schon weg...



> (je schmerzvoller desto besser)



Aber vielleicht sollte man gewisse Accounts abschaffen, wenn sie weiterhin für Folter- und Mordaufrufe verwendet werden?






Acid schrieb:


> Selbst wenn gegen Gesetze verstoßen worden ist werden wir das niemals mitbekommen.



Äh - was fehlt dir denn noch, was du gerne mitbekommen willst?

Verstoß gegen Völkerrecht und staatliche Souverintät: Check. Militäreinsatz in fremden Territorium.
Verstoß gegen die Rechtsstaatlichkeit: Check. Hinrichtung einer kriminellen Person ohne richterliche Anordnung
Verstoß gegen die Menschenrechte: Check. Angriff und Tötung diverser Zivilpersonen in einem Angriff, für den es keine gesteigerte Dringlichkeit gab.
Diverse Regelungen zum z.B. zum Umgang mit Toten, Beschädigung von Privateigentum,... braucht man wohl gar nicht erst zu erwähnen.

Wovon wir vermutlich nichts mitbekommen werden, das ist eine Klage vor dem internationalen Gerichtshof wegen diesem Vorgehen.



> Ich denke aber auf jedenfall das Al Quida auf diesen Schlag mit gewaltiger rache antworten wird, warscheinlich werden sie aber erstmal abwarten und zum richtigen Zeitpunkt einen Anschlag veranlassen.



Von Al Quaida hat man schon lange nichts mehr gehört und ihr primärer Geldgeber ist tot. Mit Reaktionen diverser Islamisten ist zu rechnen, aber die Fähigkeit zu einem zentral organisierten Gegenschlag würde ich nicht erwarten. Das würde (s.o.) vorraussetzen, dass man vorbereitete Aktionen in großer Zahl in der Schublade liegen hat, die man bei Bedarf sofort ausführen kann - aber es macht im Sinne des Terrors einfach keinen Sinn, abzuwarten.



_Offtopic_



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mir ging es jetzt rein um eine Atombombe und nicht um irgendwelche anderen Bomben.



Ich habe auch nur von Nuklearwaffen gesprochen.



> Du kannst angereichertes Uran auch herstellen (musste man ja auch, bevor man Atomwaffen bauen konnte ), diese Anlagen kannst du bei Siemens bestellen (Bestellnummer hab ich gerade nicht im Kopf ). Jedes Land, das Brennstäbe für Kernkraftwerke herstellt, hat solche Anlangen.



Und wie man unschwer feststellen kann, sind das verdammt wenige, denn die Bestellung unterliegt einer Reihe von Vorschriften. Willst du sie zur Anreicherung auf Kernwaffentaugliches Niveau verwenden, kannst du zudem deine Brennstabproduktion einstellen, denn das braucht enorme Kapazitäten.
Nicht wirklich ein für Terroristen geeigneter Beschaffungsweg.



> Der Iran will ja unbedingt seine eigenen Brennstäbe herstellen und sie nicht im Ausland kaufen, z.B. bei den Russen.
> (ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt )



Kann man übrigens auch ohne böses erklären: Wer derart "gute" internationale Beziehungen hat, kann seine Energieversorgung schlecht vom Ausland abhängig machen 



> Die Zündung selbst ist natürlich ein Thema, keine Frage, wie kompliziert die ist, weiß ich so nicht (hab ja noch keine Atombombe gebaut, nur einen Vulkan ).



Öffentlichen Quellen zu Folge:
Für gun-type (Hiroshima) Bomben extrem einfach. Abgesehen von den etwas höheren Anforderungen an die Beständigkeit des Brennstoffes gegenüber Radioaktivität findest du alles nötige in einer Artilleriegranate. Die optimale Form des spaltbaren Materials ist schwerer, aber auch mit suboptimaler Form kann man einiges an Sprengkraft erreichen.
Für Implosionswaffen: Verdammt kompliziert. Extrem präzise zeitliche Abstimmung, exakt berechnete und gefertige Sprengstofflinsen, exakt gefertigter Spaltkörper. Will man mit geringen Materialmengen auskommen, kommen noch die fortgeschrittennen Kernphysikalischen Hintergründe von Neutronenreflektoren und geboosteten Designs hinzu, wiederum mit entsprechender Beschaffungsproblematik von verdächtigen Materialien verbunden.
Wie gesagt, die Frage ist, was der Terrorist will: Für eine Atombombe, die einen größeren Laster zum Transport benötigt, reichen "einfach" große Mengen ausreichend angereichterten Materials. Für die Rucksackbombe, vor der alle Angst haben, braucht man eine Nuklearprogramm nach Vorbilder der USA, ggf. UdSSR - d.h. es wäre trotz (hoffentlich) enormer Sicherheitsvorkehrungen leichter, sowas zu stehlen, als es selbst zu bauen.
Mit der fortschreitenden Prolifertion "ziviler" Kerntechnik verschiebt sich das ganze natürlich ein wenig...
Grundlegendes Know-How dürften Feinde der USA in Nord Korea sicherlich umsonst bekommen, wenn sie ihr eigenes Material mitbringen.


----------



## totovo (3. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wo haben denn die Amerikaner gezielt die Zivilbevölkerung angegriffen?
> Nenne mit nur *ein einziges *Beispiel?


 

Ich habe nicht behauptet, dass sie es gezielt getan haben, sie haben aber diese "Kollateralschäden billigend in Kauf genommen. Menschenrechts- und Kriegsverbrechen. Fertig.



> Deswegen muss man die Leute dort aufklären, sie bilden, das kannst du nur, wenn du ihre Kinder in die Schule schickst. Gleichzeitig bomben deren Eltern die Schulen aber wieder weg, also musst du die Schulen (die Lehrer, andere Gebäude, usw.) schützen, was wieder einen neuen Kreis entstehen lässt.
> Die Menschen in Afghanistan kennen seit 30 Jahren nur noch Krieg, jeder, der zu ihnen kam, wollte ihnen etwas aufzwingen, diesen Kreis zu durchbrechen ist nicht einfach. Das wird mehrere Generation lang dauern.


Das geht nicht durch einen westlichen Staatenbund, der dort das Landbesetzt und genau so viel Leid brachte wie die Taliban, die vorher da waren.





> Bei Kriegen sterben immer die, die dafür nichts können, das wird sich leider nie ändern, trotzdem darf man die Augen davor nicht verschließen, oder ist es dir lieber, wenn es in Afghanistan so weiter geht wie vorher oder in Darfur oder sonst wo?


Ich verschließe die Augen ganz sicher nicht, aber dieser Weg ist in meinen Augen vollkommen falsch, man kann mit Krieg keinen Frieden schaffen!!!!
Es ist aber leider so, dass man mit Krieg gewalltig die eigene Rüstungsindustrie ankurbeln kann 





> Ich sag ja, mir ist es auch recht egal, ob Bin Laden nun tot ist oder nicht, aber ich kann die eben verstehen, die das begrüßen, denn die sahen in ihm die Personifizierung der Anschläge und deswegen jubeln sie jetzt, weil er nicht mehr da ist.


Wie auch Obama schon sagte, ist es ein bischen früh zum Jubeln, aber ich nehme es den Leuten nicht übel, ich weiß wie Nationalstolz die Amerikaner sind.





> Aber eben nur zum WW2, damals war es ein offenes Schlachtfeld, da hat jeder jeden versucht möglichst hart zu treffen, egal mit welchen Mitteln und wo. Aber die Zeiten ändern sich, die Gesellschaft ändert sich. Heute will keiner mehr im Fernsehen sehen, wie die eigene Armee fremde Städte wegbombt. Guck dir Spanien an, dort hat es der Regierung damals den Job gekostet, weil sie sich an Einsätzen beteiligt haben und wenn Merkel damals schon Kanzler gewesen wäre, wären deutsche Soldaten nach Bagdad gegangen.


Ich bin froh in Dtl. zu leben, dass sich ja so weit wie möglich raushält und gegen Humanitäre Hilfe (ohne umbedingte Waffengewallt) habe auch ich nichts!

mfg


----------



## Amigo (3. Mai 2011)

Bruce112 schrieb:


> Bin Laden ist schon Längst Tot im Jahre 2007 wegen Nierenversagen ,das habe ich auch damals hier geschrieben Laut eine Pakistanische Minister Wurde Bin Laden  im Jahre 2007  in den Torra Bora Bergen dursch CIA Agenten geschnappt und wieder freigelassen unmittelbar danach ist der verstorben .
> Der Pakistanische Minister hatt damals schon in den Usa fernseher öffentlich gesagt ,natürlich hatt das USA nicht gepasst dann wurde dieser Mann getötet .
> 
> 1: Wer war nummer 1 Feind USA ? Saddam Hussein oder Bin Laden ,Saddam wurde erhängt öffentlich in fernsehen wiso nicht Bin laden ?
> ...





$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Oh man, warst du jemals in einer Schule??? Wenn ja wüsstest du bissl mehr über Politik und würdest nicht so einen Mist schreiben. Woher hast du denn deine Infos??? (Hoffentlich nicht daher, wo du deine Rechtschreibung her hast)



Du weißt ja Bescheid wie es da oben abläuft... klär uns mal auf Crackpipeboy 

Wieso zeigt man uns nicht Osamas Leiche? Sie wurde aus Respekt vor dem Islam binnen 24 Stunden bestattet, glaubst du das wirklich? 
911: Was ist mit WTC Nr. 7 damals passiert? Durch die Erschütterungen der Twin Tower selbst zusammengebrochen, is klar... 
Und so weiter, muss man nicht ausführen denke ich... nur so viel: Du solltest objektiver sein... 

@Topic:
Osama ist schon lange tot denke ich.
Die Amis können/wollen ihren Krieg gegen Terror in dem jetzigen Umfang nicht weiterführen, da zu teuer und (bald zu) unglaubwürdig.
Die Bevölkerung braucht wieder ein Erfolgserlebnis, schaut was abgeht in den Staaten, die sind am Arsch... da kommt Osamas Tot genau richtig.
Erst Recht für Obama... Er ist wieder der Superheld wie vor der Wahl.

Wo ich die Bilder der Amis in der ARD etc. sah, wie sich freuten und feierten... ich hab mir nur an den Kopf gefasst.
Sorry, aber so naive Menschen hab ich selten gesehen. 
Aber die wollen die Wahrheit auch gar nicht wissen, denke ich oft... die Wahrheit ist unbequem und die "Islamisten/Terroristen" sind so ein schönes Feindbild.


----------



## Low (3. Mai 2011)

Rabi schrieb:


> Sicher...


 Warum nicht? Bei Obama finde ich das jetzt nicht unerwartet. Bei Bush hätte mich das zum Nachdenken angeregt.


----------



## zøtac (3. Mai 2011)

Ich bin ja kein Freund von diesem ganzen Verschwörungs kram... aber amüsant ist es allemal  Alles Schall und Rauch: Sie konnten die Lüge nicht mehr aufrechterhalten
Klar würde es Politische Vorteile bringen uns jetzt so ne Lüge vor zu setzten, trotzdem glaub ich nicht an sowas. Und das hat auch nichts mit Naivität zu tun


----------



## Deimos (3. Mai 2011)

@Amigo
 Ich schnalls nicht. Was genau an deinen Aussagen soll nun belegen, dass die USA Theater spielen??? Nur weils gute Gründe dafür gäbe?
Ich würde gerne mal endlich hören, was überhaupt Anstoss des Glaubens ist, Osama könnte nicht tot sein (nicht zwingend von dir, schreibst du ja nicht).
Warum sollten die USA die Leiche *nicht *binnen 24 Stunden bestatten? Warum sollten Sie *zusätzlich *für Aufruhr unter den Fundamentalisten sorgen, indem man Bilder des toten Osamas veröffentlicht? Kann mir das mal jemand erläutern?

Zu den ganzen Verschwörungstheorien um 9/11: Schaut euch mal die South Park Folge "The Mystery of the Urinal Deuce" an. 

Bezüglich Feiern des Todes von BL: in der Tat bedenklich. Mir kamen die Bilder von USA-Flaggen verbrennenden Extremisten in den Sinn, nur wars diesmal auf der anderen Seite der Erde.

EDIT: Wikileaks untermauert zumind. die Existenz des Boten und den Ort: http://www.20min.ch/news/dossier/alkaida/story/Wikileaks-haette-Bin-Laden-beinahe-gerettet-27471079

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## Scorpio78 (3. Mai 2011)

Naja, der Tod von Bin Laden jetzt hin oder her...

Alkaida-Terroristen in Bochum und Düsseldorf, wovon einer geschnappt wurde, weil er nen Lötkolben gekauft hat.
Die "Mega-Nachricht" von Osamas Tod...

War ja recht lange ruhig geworden um die "Höhlenbande", wer weiss...
War vieleicht nur mal wieder Zeit etwas Benzin ins Feuer zu kippen um die ganzen Anti-Terrorgesetze weiterhin zu begründen und vieleicht auch noch zu verschärfen, da wenn Man den "Anführer" einer Terrororganisation tötet, sollte man mit Racheakten rechnen.
Das sollte zumindest jemand mit normalem Menschverstand nachvollziehen können.

Jetzt feiert Amerika halt ausgelassen auf der Strasse bis es wieder irgendwo knallt.

Immerhin haben die USA ganze arbeit geleistet, wenn sich ein totkranker Mann 10 Jahre vor dem "Westen" verstecken kann oder eventuell sogar verstecken durfte.
Top-Guerilla-Ausbildung durch die CIA, als die Russen gerne Afghanistan "geschluckt" hätten. Fallengelassen als er Hilfe der USA benötigt hätte. Die Kollegen in den USA haben sich ja reichlich Feinde selbst gemacht. Auch Saddam war mal ein guter Freund der USA, bis er gerne Kuwait gehabt hätte.

Naja, der "Spuck" Osama bin Laden ist ja jetzt vorbei, aber kann ein Krieg gegen den Terror wirklich gewonnen werden?

Das wirklich traurige an der ganzen Situation sind einfach nur all die unschuldigen Menschen, auf beiden Seiten, die in dieser Farse ihr Leben gelassen haben, obwohl sie niemandem etwas getan haben.


----------



## Dr.med.den.Rasen (3. Mai 2011)

Naja den Tod eines Feindes ist christlich gesehen nicht vertretbar.Deshalb dürften die US-Amerikaner natürlich eigentlich auch nicht feiern,da auf ihren Banknoten In God we trust steht.Außerdem ist es auch nicht in Ordnung wenn Merkel, die einer *christlichen*-demokratischen Partei angehört, sagt dass der Frieden gesiegt habe.Die Usa haben, zumindest der Us Army unterstellte Soldaten,haben Osama bin Laden bestattet mit der begründung ,dass der Leichnam innerhalb eines Tages im beigesetzt werden müsse.So steht es laut den Amerikanern im Koran.Das Dumme nur ist,wenn man den Koran falsch interpretiert und eine 24h Regel aufstellt die es so nicht gibt.Außerdem haben sie OBL im Meer versenkt.Dies ist aber auch noch dem Koran nur zulässig wenn man auf dem Meer ist und kein Land in Sicht ist.Das das Bild,des Leichnams, gefaked ist war ja wohl klar.Selbst die schlechteste Digicam macht ein besseres Bild als das Bild das uns als Bild des Leichnams präsentiert wurde.

Meine Quelle:Speigel Online,Berliner Zeitung ( die seriöse Version)


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Verstoß gegen Völkerrecht und staatliche Souverintät: Check. Militäreinsatz in fremden Territorium.



Du weißt nicht, was für Abkommen die USA mit Pakistan haben.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Verstoß gegen die Rechtsstaatlichkeit: Check. Hinrichtung einer kriminellen Person ohne richterliche Anordnung



Auch das ist nicht beweisbar, wenn Bin Laden sich gewehrt hat (und davon kann man ausgehen), kann seine Tötung auch nur ein finaler Rettungsschuss gewesen sein.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Verstoß gegen die Menschenrechte: Check. Angriff und Tötung diverser Zivilpersonen in einem Angriff, für den es keine gesteigerte Dringlichkeit gab.



Auch das kannst du nicht beweisen.
Wenn du beschossen wirst, und das wurden sie offensichtlich, kannst du zurück schießen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Diverse Regelungen zum z.B. zum Umgang mit Toten, Beschädigung von Privateigentum,... braucht man wohl gar nicht erst zu erwähnen.



Auch hier weißt du nicht genau, was abgelaufen ist. Wenn du jemanden festnehmen willst, musst du möglicherweise eine Tür oder Fenster aufbrechen, denn anklopfen bringt eher nichts.
Auch musst du schnell sein, denn du weißt nicht, welche Bewaffnung die anderen haben, möglicherweise Raketen um die Hubschrauber anzugreifen.
Also brichst du Fenter und Türen auf, sprengst möglicherweise eine Wand um ins Haus zu kommen.
Schon mal gesehen, wenn die GSG9 ein Haus stürmt? 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wovon wir vermutlich nichts mitbekommen werden, das ist eine Klage vor dem internationalen Gerichtshof wegen diesem Vorgehen.



Die USA haben den internationalen Gerichtshof in Den Haag nicht in ihrem Parlament ratifiziert, daher unterliegt kein US Bürger nach US Recht diesem Gericht.
Bei Russland und China ist das übrigens genauso.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Von Al Quaida hat man schon lange nichts mehr gehört und ihr primärer Geldgeber ist tot.



Ich denke mal, dass sie schon deutlich mehr Geldgeber haben und wenn man bedenkt, wie lange Bin Laden dort gelebt hat, kann man davon ausgehen, dass er Freunde beim pakistanischen Militär hatte.


----------



## davehimself (3. Mai 2011)

also ich habe mich sehr über den tod dieser teuflischen gestalt gefreut und freue mich noch mehr für die amerikaner. es gibt zwar keine gerechte strafe für einen menschen, der für das leben tausender verantwortlich ist, aber der sofortige tod ist zumindest das einzige was in frage kommt.

ich für meinen teil halte die nachricht für glaubwürdig. gewisse umstände sind mir zwar rätzelhaft, aber die tatzache, dass er tod ist, ist meiner meinung nach glaubhaft.



Dr.med.den.Rasen schrieb:


> Naja den Tod eines Feindes ist  christlich gesehen nicht vertretbar.Deshalb dürften die US-Amerikaner  natürlich eigentlich auch nicht feiern,da auf ihren Banknoten In God we  trust steht.Außerdem ist es auch nicht in Ordnung wenn Merkel, die einer  *christlichen*-demokratischen Partei angehört, sagt dass der  Frieden gesiegt habe.



nein, es ist nicht vertretbar wenn du oder ich tötest, (5.gebot du sollst nicht töten) aber wenn das ein staat tut ist es etwas anderes. hier unterscheiden sich verschiedene glaubensrichtungen aus dem christentum und vor allem ob es nur ein halbherziger mitläufer ist, der nach dem kohle abstauben seiner konformation keinen funken mehr mit gott am hut hatte oder ein mensch ist, der WIRKLICH gläubig ist. die menschen, welche echt gläubig sind sind wesentlich tiefer in der materie und verstehen viele zusammenhänge aus der bibel und den eigenen erfahrungen mit gott völlig anders, bzw. verstehen sie überhaut erst. so etwas kann ein "mitläufer" absolut nicht nachvollziehen und nur auf die groben fakten hinweisen die man über die relligion auf kommerzieller weise kennt. ich denke es war von gott nicht gewollt, den glauben als wissenschaft zu betrachten.

allerdings bin ich fest davon überzeugt, dass so ziemlich KEINER der christlich demokratischen union ein echter christ ist, sondern wenn überhaupt nur ein mitläufer. demnach hast du recht und es widerspricht ihrer eigentlichen wurzeln. nur ist das ja heutzutage bei allen großen parteien gang und gebe


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Mai 2011)

War damals mit Az-Zarqawi nicht anders (der Typ, der damals im Internet US Amerikaner geköpft hat). Man kann davon ausgehen, dass die Amerikaner ihn lebend haben wollten, aber so einen bekommst du halt nicht lebend, der stirbt lieber als sich verhaften zu lassen. War bei Bin Laden sicher nicht anders.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (3. Mai 2011)

Ich stimme quantenslipstream zu!

Sorry aber solche Leute wie Osama braucht es auf der Welt nicht! Es ging nicht um seine Ansichten, sondern das er ein verdammter Terrorist ist wie er im Buche steht! (RPG7, dummer Bart)..
Es wurde Zeit das man Zeichen setzt das man auf dieser Welt nicht machen kann was man will! Wer ausser der USA hatte sonst den Mumm etwas gegen diesen Scharlatan zu tun? Genau niemand!

Ein 10facher Mörder kommt auch auf die Internationale Fahndungsliste, noch schlimmer für Pakistan wenn sie diesen Trottel versteckt halten! Ich würd mich dafür schämen!

Stell dir nur mal vor ein Familienmitglied von dir ist an so einem Attentat verstorben, weil einer mein er müsse nach seinem Glauben Opfer bringen damit er im Himmel 9 Frauen ****** kann, dann würdest du auch GERECHTIGKEIT (gibt es nicht für 1000ende Tote gegen 1nen!!) verlangen!


----------



## smeagelz (3. Mai 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Ich stimme quantenslipstream zu!
> 
> Sorry aber solche Leute wie Osama braucht es auf der Welt nicht! Es ging nicht um seine Ansichten, sondern das er ein verdammter Terrorist ist wie er im Buche steht! (RPG7, dummer Bart)..
> Es wurde Zeit das man Zeichen setzt das man auf dieser Welt nicht machen kann was man will! Wer ausser der USA hatte sonst den Mumm etwas gegen diesen Scharlatan zu tun? Genau niemand!
> ...


 

oh man wie blind muss man sein  (klar, hat osama eine strafe verdient aber bitte vor gericht ) -- was ist mit den kriegsverbrechen der amerikaner ??


schaut mal diese doku (von einem zdf dokumentarfilmer)
Deadly Dust | Todesstaub (Dokumentation)


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Mai 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> ... noch schlimmer für Pakistan wenn sie diesen Trottel versteckt halten! Ich würd mich dafür schämen!


 
Pakistan wird diplomatisch schwer angeschlagen aus der Sache hervorgehen, das ist jetzt schon sicher.
Denen vertraut man nicht mehr. Ich will nicht wissen, wie stark die Spannungen nun zwischen den USA und Pakistan ist.


----------



## kühlprofi (3. Mai 2011)

smeagelz schrieb:


> oh man wie blind muss man sein  (klar, hat osama eine strafe verdient aber bitte vor gericht ) -- was ist mit den kriegsverbrechen der amerikaner ??
> 
> 
> schaut mal diese doku (von einem zdf dokumentarfilmer)
> Deadly Dust | Todesstaub (Dokumentation)


 
Das ist ein anderes Kapitel (kriegsverbrechen der Amerikaner). Dann befürwortest du Osamas Taten? 
Osama war der Führer der gefürchtesten Terror-Organisation der Welt. Jeder dritte Bankräuber wird heutzutage mit gezogener Kanone erschossen wieso dann Osama nicht? Mmn ist er noch viel zu menschlich entsorgt worden sorry! 

Deine Doku ist bestimmt gut jedoch sehe ich den Zusammenhang mit Osamas Aktivitäten nicht ganz. Klar haben die Amis auch Dreck am Stecken doch was Bin Laden verbrochen hat ist unter aller Sau!

Uii vor Gericht, dann in den Knast und von dort aus weiter Anschläge planen. Oder er wird befreit und x Polizisten, Strafvollzieher und Gefangene sterben für diesen "Super" Held!


----------



## Jack ONeill (3. Mai 2011)

smeagelz schrieb:


> oh man wie blind muss man sein  (klar, hat osama eine strafe verdient aber bitte vor gericht ) -- was ist mit den kriegsverbrechen der amerikaner ??
> 
> 
> schaut mal diese doku (von einem zdf dokumentarfilmer)
> Deadly Dust | Todesstaub (Dokumentation)


 

Der vor ein Gericht ganz sicher nicht, ich bin froh das der Typ weg ist und das ist auch gut so


----------



## PAN1X (3. Mai 2011)

Ich glaube nicht, dass Osama Bin Laden tot ist. Es gibt keine Beweise. Und den Amerikanern glaube ich sowieso kein Wort. Was Täuschung und Verwirrung des Volkes und der Welt angeht, kann denen doch niemand das Wasser reichen.


----------



## frEnzy (3. Mai 2011)

Ist die Welt durch seinen Tot eine bessere/ sicherere/ glücklichere/ fairere Welt geworden?

Ich denke, das ganze ist mindestens anrüchig. Terrorist tot - DNA hat Identität bestätigt - Leiche wurde entsorgt - bietet viele Ansätze für Verschwörungstheorien. Von "Er war doch längst tot" bis "Er lebt noch und es war nur ne Wahlkampfmasche von Obama" ist doch alles drin. Ich finde es erschreckend, mit welchem Genuss der Mord an einem Menschen in der Welt gefeiert wurde/wird. Oder wenn euch Mord zu hart ist dann nennt es eben Rache. Die USA haben so oft in ihren offiziellen Mitteilungen/Begründungen gelogen, dass ich ihnen diesmal wieder nicht glaube. Und das Merkel sich freut über die Aktion ist mehr als peinlich! Damit schmeißt sie mal wieder alle christlichen Glaubenssätze (außer Auge um Auge, Zahn um Zahn) über Board.


----------



## Bierverkoster (3. Mai 2011)

PAN1X schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass Osama Bin Laden tot ist. Es gibt keine Beweise. Und den Amerikanern glaube ich sowieso kein Wort. Was Täuschung und Verwirrung des Volkes und der Welt angeht, kann denen doch niemand das Wasser reichen.



bin voll und ganz deiner meinung ....... 
seebestattung, da man angst hat dass sein grab zu einer pilgerstätte wird..... ha, selten solch einen schwachsinn gelesen
es gibt nicht einen einzigen beweis dass er tot ist und ihr schafe glaubt dem lieben oBama aufs wort...... hat er euch nicht schon genug getäuscht?


----------



## Scorpio78 (3. Mai 2011)

Gerüchte, dass Osama bin Laden tot ist, gab es ja auch schon 2007. Die Amis haben vieleicht auch nur die Leiche gefunden und ne riese Trara gemacht, mit Feuerwerk. Das wäre ja nichts neues.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Mai 2011)

PAN1X schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass Osama Bin Laden tot ist. Es gibt keine Beweise. Und den Amerikanern glaube ich sowieso kein Wort. Was Täuschung und Verwirrung des Volkes und der Welt angeht, kann denen doch niemand das Wasser reichen.


 
Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis die USA Belege dafür bringen, aber man will den Islamisten nicht mit Fotos von einem Toten "Märtyrer" neues Feuer geben.


----------



## smeagelz (3. Mai 2011)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Das ist ein anderes Kapitel (kriegsverbrechen der Amerikaner). Dann befürwortest du Osamas Taten?
> Osama war der Führer der gefürchtesten Terror-Organisation der Welt. Jeder dritte Bankräuber wird heutzutage mit gezogener Kanone erschossen wieso dann Osama nicht? Mmn ist er noch viel zu menschlich entsorgt worden sorry!
> 
> Deine Doku ist bestimmt gut jedoch sehe ich den Zusammenhang mit Osamas Aktivitäten nicht ganz. Klar haben die Amis auch Dreck am Stecken doch was Bin Laden verbrochen hat ist unter aller Sau!
> ...


 
noch nicht gehört das er unbewaffnet war ???
Weißes Haus: Bin Laden war nicht bewaffnet - GMX


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Mai 2011)

Und?
Nur weil er nicht bewaffnet war, heißt das nicht, dass er ungefährlich ist.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (3. Mai 2011)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Ist die Welt durch seinen Tot eine bessere/ sicherere/ glücklichere/ fairere Welt geworden?


 
Nein, aber in jedem Land muss jemand für Betrug ins Gefängnis! Am morgen um 5.00 wird die Haustüre aufgebrochen und der "Täter" festgenommen!
Wer dann auf die Polizei schiesst wird kurzerhand erschossen! Warum soll es beim 2t (mittlerweile 1ten) gesuchten Terroristen auf der Welt anders sein?
Der hat doch kein Recht sich zu verstecken! Wenn man ihn finden, holt man ihn ganz klar!

Darüber hinaus zu sagen ist das "Osamas Villa" 800m entfernt von einer Militärakademy war und das im sympathischen Pakistan! 
Man kann immer alles Relativ auf die Gesetze, Menschenrechte und Religionfreiheit anschauen, aber so ist man Schluss nur der Looser! 
Die ganze Zeit auf der USA rumhacken! Die sind hochverschuldet aber haben wenigstens den Arsch in der Hose zuerst für Gerechtigkeit und Ordnung in der Welt zu schaffen!

Klar sind auch Zivilisten gestorben, teils auch unnötig! Aber niemand kann die einzelnen Soldaten steuern die ein Blackout haben und auf Zivilisten schiessen, das ist psychologisch gesehen vielleicht noch erkärbar!
Man sollte immer die Realität und nicht den Aberglaube namens "Gesetz und Medien" betrachten, denn das ist davon weit entfernt!


----------



## frEnzy (3. Mai 2011)

Einen unbewaffneten muss man aber nicht erschießen  Den kann man einfach fest nehmen und einsperren.


----------



## totovo (3. Mai 2011)

also ich weiß ja nicht, aber selbst ein ausgewachsener Berufsboxer ist unbewaffnet ziemlich harmlos gegenüber >20 spezialeinheiten der US-Army 
Das ist so wie eine Hummel gegen 20 Wespen, da hat die Hummel auch keine Chance

Ist für mich reine Rache!


----------



## frEnzy (3. Mai 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Die sind hochverschuldet aber haben  wenigstens den Arsch in der Hose zuerst für Gerechtigkeit und Ordnung in  der Welt zu schaffen!


Gerechtigkeit und Ordnung? Die USA? Also... ich bitte dich!


----------



## totovo (3. Mai 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Nein, aber in jedem Land muss jemand für  Betrug ins Gefängnis! Am morgen um 5.00 wird die Haustüre aufgebrochen  und der "Täter" festgenommen!
> Wer dann auf die Polizei schiesst wird  kurzerhand erschossen! Warum soll es beim 2t (mittlerweile 1ten)  gesuchten Terroristen auf der Welt anders sein?
> Der hat doch kein Recht sich zu verstecken! Wenn man ihn finden, holt man ihn ganz klar!
> 
> ...



Die wären nur halb so hoch verschuldet, wenn sie den Krieg in Afgahnistan und dem Irak bleiben gelassen hätten

Noch mal: MIT KRIEG SCHAFFT MAN WEDER FRIEDEN, NOCH GERECHTIGKEIT, NOCH ORDNUNG!!!! nur Leid und man schürt Hass!


----------



## kühlprofi (3. Mai 2011)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Ist die Welt durch seinen Tot eine bessere/ sicherere/ glücklichere/ fairere Welt geworden?
> 
> Ich denke, das ganze ist mindestens anrüchig. Terrorist tot - DNA hat Identität bestätigt - Leiche wurde entsorgt - bietet viele Ansätze für Verschwörungstheorien. Von "Er war doch längst tot" bis "Er lebt noch und es war nur ne Wahlkampfmasche von Obama" ist doch alles drin. Ich finde es erschreckend, mit welchem Genuss der Mord an einem Menschen in der Welt gefeiert wurde/wird. Oder wenn euch Mord zu hart ist dann nennt es eben Rache. Die USA haben so oft in ihren offiziellen Mitteilungen/Begründungen gelogen, dass ich ihnen diesmal wieder nicht glaube. Und das Merkel sich freut über die Aktion ist mehr als peinlich! Damit schmeißt sie mal wieder alle christlichen Glaubenssätze (außer Auge um Auge, Zahn um Zahn) über Board.



Von christlichen Glaubenssätzen halte ich erstmal  sowieo nichts. So wie von allem anderem religiösen Geschwafel auch.

Zitat: Ist die Welt durch seinen Tot eine bessere/ sicherere/ glücklichere/ fairere Welt geworden? 

Ja ist sie! Für dich und mich vielleicht nicht. Doch für tausende Familien welche Familienmitglieder am 9/11 verloren haben ist dies ein vielleicht ein grosser Schritt Gerechtigkeit gefunden zu haben und wieder ein annährend normales Leben führen zu können. Wenn du in einer der Familien wärst würdest du vielleicht auch etwas anderes schreiben.

Was sollen sie denn deiner Meinung nach tun, die Leiche ausstopfen und ausstellen? Meinst du die Amis sind so blöde und behaupten Osama getötet zu haben wenns nicht so wäre? Um die Terrororganisation unnötig zu provozieren? (Das Osama nicht tot ist, würden hochrangige Mitglieder El Kaidas wohl rasch merken) Ausserdem würde Osama rasch ein Video veröffentlichen und damit beweisen, dass er nicht tot ist.

Und was ich da lese von wegen Mord feiern. Hat niemand gefeiert als Hit+++ den Löffel abgegeben hat? Oder habt ihr mit dem auch Mitleid? 
Osama war ein Massenmörder und hat den Tod mehr als verdient - egal ob er eine Waffe hatte oder nicht, das spielt bei einem Massenmörder in den USA vor Gericht auch keine Rolle ober ne Knarre dabei hat die Todestrafe kriegt er ohnehin (im richtigen Staat) 

Ich bin nicht Fan von Amerika und glaube auch nicht jeden Klatsch und Tratsch nur sehe ich keinen grossen Sinn dahinter zu behaupten den Top-Terroristen getötet zu haben, was sollte der Nutzen davon sein? 

(jetzt kommt bestimmt jemand, der sagt sie wollten El Kaida verwirren und so  Informationen gewinnen.. lol)


----------



## Darkfleet85 (3. Mai 2011)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Einen unbewaffneten muss man aber nicht erschießen  Den kann man einfach fest nehmen und einsperren.




Man fliegt aber auch nicht mit 2 Flugzeuge in zwei Hochhäuser und lässt tausende Menschen verbrennen? So du mir, so ich dir, selber Schuld wer anfängt, das ist der Trieb der Menschen, Politik ist nur ein Gefasel und die Medien sind die ergänzende Gehirnwäsche.


----------



## Jack ONeill (3. Mai 2011)

totovo schrieb:


> also ich weiß ja nicht, aber selbst ein ausgewachsener Berufsboxer ist unbewaffnet ziemlich harmlos gegenüber >20 spezialeinheiten der US-Army
> Das ist so wie eine Hummel gegen 20 Wespen, da hat die Hummel auch keine Chance
> 
> Ist für mich reine Rache!


 

Ich finde es richtig mit Rache, die Leute im WTC hatten auch keine Chance. Warum sollte man den Typen dann erst vor Gericht stellen. 

Ich sag nur am Ende ist eine Kugel für den günstiger als die kosten im Gefängnis, klingt zwar hart aber ist so


----------



## Darkfleet85 (3. Mai 2011)

totovo schrieb:


> Die wären nur halb so hoch verschuldet, wenn sie den Krieg in Afgahnistan und dem Irak bleiben gelassen hätten
> 
> Noch mal: MIT KRIEG SCHAFFT MAN WEDER FRIEDEN, NOCH GERECHTIGKEIT, NOCH ORDNUNG!!!! nur Leid und man schürt Hass!


 
Dann hätte man ja Hitler auch walten lassen könne oder?

Klar gibts Opfer, das liegt in der Natur, aber man muss den Feind bezwingen bevor noch mehr sterben müssen!


----------



## smeagelz (3. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und?
> Nur weil er nicht bewaffnet war, heißt das nicht, dass er ungefährlich ist.


 

und du hast den beweis für alle seine verbrechen ?? nehm mal deine fette hornbrille ab


----------



## Darkfleet85 (3. Mai 2011)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Gerechtigkeit und Ordnung? Die USA? Also... ich bitte dich!


 
Welche Menschen sind jetzt in Lybien und helfen den Aufständigen? DU, ICH oder ein AMERIKANER? Geh doch selbst dahin, oder bist du für Gaddaffi?

Ist ja klar das man den höchsten nehmen muss um zu zeigen wo man steht! Wenn der Papst stirbt ist dir das ja auch mehr oder weniger egal, es kommt ja der nächste alte Sack nach! Aber wenn Gott sterben würde würde für dich eine Welt zusammenbrechen! Genauso ist es bei den Terroristen und radikalen Gruppen die agieren auf eine Art wie es Hitler tat auch! - Nur handelt man Heute frühzeitig, du kannst 3 mal Raten wegen WEM!


----------



## totovo (3. Mai 2011)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Von christlichen Glaubenssätzen halte ich erstmal  sowieo nichts. So wie von allem anderem religiösen Geschwafel auch.
> 
> Zitat: Ist die Welt durch seinen Tot eine bessere/ sicherere/ glücklichere/ fairere Welt geworden?
> 
> ...



Das haben sie 2007 schon mal

Außerdem wäre es für den kranken OBL eine gute möglichkeit weiter unter zu tauchen!



> Und was ich da lese von wegen Mord feiern. Hat niemand gefeiert als Hit+++ den Löffel abgegeben hat? Oder habt ihr mit dem auch Mitleid?
> Osama war ein Massenmörder und hat den Tod mehr als verdient - egal ob er eine Waffe hatte oder nicht, das spielt bei einem Massenmörder in den USA vor Gericht auch keine Rolle ober ne Knarre dabei hat die Todestrafe kriegt er ohnehin (im richtigen Staat)



Hittler hat selbstmord begangen, ist nen gewalltiger Unterschied und es ist ein Unterschied ob man jmd. einfach so erschießt, oder ob er vorher ein Prozess bekommt... (Slebstjustiz, in kleinem Maßstab)



> Ich bin nicht Fan von Amerika und glaube auch nicht jeden Klatsch und Tratsch nur sehe ich keinen grossen Sinn dahinter zu behaupten den Top-Terroristen getötet zu haben, was sollte der Nutzen davon sein?
> 
> (jetzt kommt bestimmt jemand, der sagt sie wollten El Kaida verwirren und so  Informationen gewinnen.. lol)


 


Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Man fliegt aber auch nicht mit 2 Flugzeuge in zwei Hochhäuser und lässt tausende Menschen verbrennen? So du mir, so ich dir, selber Schuld wer anfängt, das ist der Trieb der Menschen, Politik ist nur ein Gefasel und die Medien sind die ergänzende Gehirnwäsche.



Das ist der komplett falsche Ansatz und gehört in die Kategorie Sandkasten!


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Mai 2011)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Einen unbewaffneten muss man aber nicht erschießen  Den kann man einfach fest nehmen und einsperren.


 
Ich will dich sehen, wenn einer mit irren Blick auf dich zu läuft, du nicht weißt, was er alles unter der Kutte hat und dann meinst du, dass du ihn locker festnehmen kannst?
Hehehe... 

Wenn das so stimmt, hat er einen Soldaten angegriffen und der hat sich gewehrt, dabei kann gut und gerne ein Schuss gefallen sein, oder zwei oder drei oder ein anderer Soldat hat geschossen. Denn in der Situation würde ich auch erst schießen und danach die Fragen stellen.



smeagelz schrieb:


> und du hast den beweis für alle seine verbrechen ?? nehm mal deine fette hornbrille ab



Er hat doch mit seinen Botschaften direkt die Verantwortung für 9/11 übernommen oder akzeptierst du keine Geständnisse?


----------



## totovo (3. Mai 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Dann hätte man ja Hitler auch walten lassen könne oder?
> 
> Klar gibts Opfer, das liegt in der Natur, aber man muss den Feind bezwingen bevor noch mehr sterben müssen!


 

was vergleicht ihr denn ständig mit dem zweiten Weltkrieg??

das gehört hier überhaupt nicht her und ist ein völlig anderer Zusammenhang, heute ist man um einiges schlauer...


----------



## Darkfleet85 (3. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich will dich sehen, wenn einer mit irren Blick auf dich zu läuft, du nicht weißt, was er alles unter der Kutte hat und dann meinst du, dass du ihn locker festnehmen kannst?
> Hehehe...
> 
> Wenn das so stimmt, hat er einen Soldaten angegriffen und der hat sich gewehrt, dabei kann gut und gerne ein Schuss gefallen sein, oder zwei oder drei oder ein anderer Soldat hat geschossen. Denn in der Situation würde ich auch erst schießen und danach die Fragen stellen.
> ...


 
Nicht mal Chuck Norris könnte Osama mit seinem Kick besiegen!


"totovo, was vergleicht ihr denn ständig mit dem zweiten Weltkrieg??

das gehört hier überhaupt nicht her und ist ein völlig anderer Zusammenhang, heute ist man um einiges schlauer..."

Obama ja, du nicht


----------



## kühlprofi (3. Mai 2011)

smeagelz schrieb:


> und du hast den beweis für alle seine verbrechen ?? nehm mal deine fette hornbrille ab


 Lies mal diesen Artikel

Bin Laden: vom Milliardärssohn zum Attentäter

Ich kanns kaum glauben wie Leute mit einem Versager noch Mitleid haben, nur weil er scheinbar keine Waffe gehabt haben soll. 
Komischweise hiess es von Augenzeugen (Pakistanen), dass es schon auf dem Gelände zu einem Schusswechsel gekommen ist.
Nein Osama hatte keine Waffen und auch keine Bodyguards. Er ist ja der nette Nachbar von nebenan..

Also wenn ich x tausend Leute auf dem Gewissen hätte würde ich mich nicht wundern erschossen zu werden.
Das ist 1 Mensch im Gegensatz zu wieviel tausend *undschuldigen *Menschen? Du hast deine Meinung ist okay für mich, aber ich kanns nicht nachvollziehen sorry


zitat:
was vergleicht ihr denn ständig mit dem zweiten Weltkrieg??

das gehört hier überhaupt nicht her und ist ein völlig anderer Zusammenhang, heute ist man um einiges schlauer...                         


Das hat eher mit den Eigenschaften gewisser Menschen zu tun.


----------



## frEnzy (3. Mai 2011)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Ja ist sie! Für dich und mich vielleicht nicht.  Doch für tausende Familien welche Familienmitglieder am 9/11 verloren  haben ist dies ein vielleicht ein grosser Schritt Gerechtigkeit gefunden  zu haben und wieder ein annährend normales Leben führen zu können. Wenn  du in einer der Familien wärst würdest du vielleicht auch etwas anderes  schreiben.


Mag sein, dass es den Familien jetzt besser geht, weil der Tot ihrer  Angehörigen und Geliebten gerächt worden ist. Es war aber nur billige  Blutrache und sonst nichts. Ich mag gar nicht an die Reaktion von  Alkaida etc denken...



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Und was ich da lese von wegen Mord feiern. Hat  niemand gefeiert als Hit+++ den Löffel abgegeben hat? Oder habt ihr mit  dem auch Mitleid?
> Osama war ein Massenmörder und hat den  Tod mehr als verdient - egal ob er eine Waffe hatte oder nicht, das  spielt bei einem Massenmörder in den USA vor Gericht auch keine Rolle  ober ne Knarre dabei hat die Todestrafe kriegt er ohnehin (im richtigen  Staat)


 Kleiner aber feiner Unterschied: Hitler hat sich  selbst umgebracht UND er befand sich im Krieg, war ein Soldat/Anführer.  Ob sich die USA mit der Organisation Alkaida im Krieg befanden und ob es  legal war, einen (wahrscheinlich) hochrangigen un dennoch  zivilen Mitarbeiter dieser Organisation zu töten, kann  unterschiedlich ausgelegt werden. Und wenn er eh die Todesstrafe  erhalten hätte, dann hätten sie ihn einfach verurteilen können. In einem  fairen Prozess. Das wäre rechtstaatlich sauber gewesen.



Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Ich finde es richtig mit Rache, die Leute im WTC hatten auch keine Chance. Warum sollte man den Typen dann erst vor Gericht stellen.
> 
> Ich sag nur am Ende ist eine Kugel für den günstiger als die kosten im Gefängnis, klingt zwar hart aber ist so


 Du sagst also, dass wenn eine Straftat nur böse und schlecht genug war, kann man sich das Verfahren sparen und die Person einfach so hinrichten? Mag sein, dass das Ergebnis das gleiche ist aber moralisch ist es unterste Schublade. Ab welcher Härte meinst du denn, könnte man fairerweise auf einen Prozess verzichten? Massenmord? Mord? Missbrauch von Kindern? Körperverletzung? Falsch parken? Entweder ein Land ist ein Rechtstaat oder er ist es nicht. Das kann man nicht einfach mal über Board werfen, weils eben gerade mal bequemer ist. Demokratie und Rechstaatlichkeit sind zwei sehr aufwendige Prinzipien!


----------



## Jack ONeill (3. Mai 2011)

Aber fast 3000 Menschen an einem Tag töten ist ok


----------



## smeagelz (3. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Er hat doch mit seinen Botschaften direkt die Verantwortung für 9/11 übernommen oder akzeptierst du keine Geständnisse?


 
das kann doch wirklich jeder behaupten 
fakt ist ,die usa wollten osama nicht lebendig haben >>>> denn wenn es zu einer gerichtsverhandlung gekommen wäre, würden sehr viele geheimdienstinformationen von osama (in der zeit als er noch für die c.i.a gearbeitet hatte gegen die russen in afghanistan) an die öffentlichkeit kommen, die den usa bestimmt nicht gefallen könnte.


----------



## Scorpio78 (3. Mai 2011)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Lies mal diesen Artikel
> 
> Bin Laden: vom Milliardärssohn zum Attentäter
> 
> ...



Stimmt, wenn er das mit dem WTC war, und nicht nur die Gelegenheit am Schpfe gepackt hat, hat er tausende Menschen auf dem Gewissen.
Aber wie sieht es mit der Gegenseite aus, in dem Fall die USA. Wieviele unschuldige Menschen starben in dem so genannten Krieg gegen den Terror durch amerikanische Bomben/Kugel?

Letztenendes hat sich nicht wirklich was getan. Es ist wie in der Steinzeit, die grössere Keule gewinnt.

Oder besser, wie sagte mal jemmande: Geschichte wird von den Gewinnern geschrieben!


----------



## totovo (3. Mai 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Nicht mal Chuck Norris könnte Osama mit seinem Kick besiegen!
> 
> 
> "totovo, was vergleicht ihr denn ständig mit dem zweiten Weltkrieg??
> ...



Oh doch, auch ich finde es richtig das solch Ein Mensch, solch eine Organisation verfolgt wird, der Weg ist aber sowas von nicht in Ordnung, dass stinkt zum Himmel! Da ist mein Sportschuh nichts dagegen!



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Lies mal diesen Artikel
> 
> Bin Laden: vom Milliardärssohn zum Attentäter
> 
> ...



Ja  und? 
Man kann auch zwei gleiche Charaktäre nicht vergleichen, wenn sie in unterschiedlichen Zeite gelebt haben!?!


Achja, dann können wir ja jetzt gleich einen Verein gründen, der alle ehemaligen Mörder, Vergewalltiger, Kinderschänder und so weiter aufspürt und denen dann ihre gerechte Strafe zuführen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Mai 2011)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Ich kanns kaum glauben wie Leute mit einem Versager noch Mitleid haben, nur weil er scheinbar keine Waffe gehabt haben soll.
> Komischweise hiess es von Augenzeugen (Pakistanen), dass es schon auf dem Gelände zu einem Schusswechsel gekommen ist.
> Nein Osama hatte keine Waffen und auch keine Bodyguards. Er ist ja der nette Nachbar von nebenan..



Die Hubschrauber mussten ja landen, weil sie beschossen wurden und einen Militärhubschrauber mit einer 9mm Pistole beschießen bringt nicht so viel, also waren da schon schwere Waffen im Einsatz und wenn du schon beim Landen mit schwerem Geschützt empfangen wirst, dann gehst du einfach kein Risiko mehr ein.



frEnzy schrieb:


> Kleiner aber feiner Unterschied: Hitler hat sich  selbst umgebracht UND er befand sich im Krieg, war ein Soldat/Anführer.  Ob sich die USA mit der Organisation Alkaida im Krieg befanden und ob es  legal war, einen (wahrscheinlich) hochrangigen un dennoch  zivilen Mitarbeiter dieser Organisation zu töten, kann  unterschiedlich ausgelegt werden. Und wenn er eh die Todesstrafe  erhalten hätte, dann hätten sie ihn einfach verurteilen können. In einem  fairen Prozess. Das wäre rechtstaatlich sauber gewesen.



Laut der Definition der USA waren sie seit 2001 im Krieg. Bin Laden und seine Organisation war der Gegner.



frEnzy schrieb:


> Du sagst also, dass wenn eine Straftat nur böse und schlecht genug war, kann man sich das Verfahren sparen und die Person einfach so hinrichten? Mag sein, dass das Ergebnis das gleiche ist aber moralisch ist es unterste Schublade. Ab welcher Härte meinst du denn, könnte man fairerweise auf einen Prozess verzichten? Massenmord? Mord? Missbrauch von Kindern? Körperverletzung? Falsch parken? Entweder ein Land ist ein Rechtstaat oder er ist es nicht. Das kann man nicht einfach mal über Board werfen, weils eben gerade mal bequemer ist. Demokratie und Rechstaatlichkeit sind zwei sehr aufwendige Prinzipien!



Man kann davon ausgehen, dass die USA ihn lebendig auch gerne haben wollen, aber solche Leute kannst du eben nicht einfach festnehmen, das sieht man überall, lieber sprengen die sich in die Luft, als sich festnehmen zu lassen und Bin Laden war nicht anders. Niemand weiß, wie es psychisch drauf war, was er getan hat. Dann lieber schießen als ein Risiko eingehen. Das kann ich nachvollziehen.



smeagelz schrieb:


> das kann doch wirklich jeder behaupten
> fakt ist ,die usa wollten osama nicht lebendig haben >>>> denn wenn es zu einer gerichtsverhandlung gekommen wäre, würden sehr viele geheimdienstinformationen von osama (in der zeit als er noch für die c.i.a gearbeitet hatte gegen die russen in afghanistan) an die öffentlichkeit kommen, die den usa bestimmt nicht gefallen könnte.



Öhm, was ist denn mit den Botschaften Bin Ladens?
Alle von der CIA gefälscht, oder was?

Und wer sagt, dass die USA ihn gezielt töten wollten?
Obama hat das nicht gesagt.


----------



## smeagelz (3. Mai 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Aber fast 3000 Menschen an einem Tag töten ist ok


 
was ist mit Slobodan Milošević?? ( er hat bestimmt noch viel mehr menschen auf dem gewissen und trotzdem wurde er vor gericht gestellt ohne ihn vorher kaltblütig abzuknallen) ach ja die opfer waren ja nur moslems


----------



## kühlprofi (3. Mai 2011)

> Du sagst also, dass wenn eine Straftat nur böse und schlecht genug war, kann man sich das Verfahren sparen und die Person einfach so hinrichten? Mag sein, dass das Ergebnis das gleiche ist aber moralisch ist es unterste Schublade. Ab welcher Härte meinst du denn, könnte man fairerweise auf einen Prozess verzichten? Massenmord? Mord? Missbrauch von Kindern? Körperverletzung? Falsch parken? Entweder ein Land ist ein Rechtstaat oder er ist es nicht. Das kann man nicht einfach mal über Board werfen, weils eben gerade mal bequemer ist. Demokratie und Rechstaatlichkeit sind zwei sehr aufwendige Prinzipien!



Es war juristisch vielleicht nicht korrekt. Ich finde es aber Menschlich okay. Komm, so ein Terrorist zögert nicht eine Sekunde jemandem den Kopf abzuschneiden. In den USA sind die Gesetze viel härter als hier in Europa. Es sterben tagtäglich tausende Menschen noch viel ungerechter, das interessiert kein Schwein.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (3. Mai 2011)

Hauptsache der Typ ist alle und wird von nem stinkenden Fisch angeknabbert  armer Fisch..


----------



## frEnzy (3. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich will dich sehen, wenn einer mit irren Blick auf dich zu läuft, du nicht weißt, was er alles unter der Kutte hat und dann meinst du, dass du ihn locker festnehmen kannst?
> Hehehe...


Wäre ich eine ausgebildete Spezialeinheit würde ich darüber wahrscheinlich nur müde lachen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Er hat doch mit seinen Botschaften direkt die Verantwortung für 9/11 übernommen oder akzeptierst du keine Geständnisse?


Geständnisse können widerrufen werden. Ist sogar schon mal vorgekommen 



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Welche Menschen sind jetzt in Lybien und  helfen den Aufständigen? DU, ICH oder ein AMERIKANER? Geh doch selbst  dahin, oder bist du für Gaddaffi?


Du glaubst ernsthaft, dass der Westen in Libyen ist, um der Bevölkerung  beizustehen? Oh man... und Saddam hatte Massenvernichtungswaffen...



Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Aber fast 3000 Menschen an einem Tag töten ist ok


Hat das wer behauptet? Ich sage nur, dass Rache eine billige Tour ist um  kurz das Gefühl von Überlegenheit und scheinbarer Gerechtigkeit zu  feiern! Das hat aber nichts mit einem fairen Prozess zu tun denn nun mal  jeder hat das Recht sich gegen die gegen einen erhobenen  Anschuldigungen zu wehren und eine Schuld muss erst bewiesen sein! Im  Zweifel für den Angeklagten gillt sogar in den USA und genau davor  hatten die Amis Angst! Dass sie im Prozess nicht wasserdicht beweisen  könnten, dass es wirklich bin Laden war, der das alles organisiert und  beauftragt hat! Dann sähen sie nämlich ultra dumm aus! Dann schon lieber  mal auf alle offiziellen Grundsätze scheißen und den Typen zu Matsch  ballern.


----------



## totovo (3. Mai 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Aber fast 3000 Menschen an einem Tag töten ist ok


 

wer sagt denn, dass das Ok ist? Nur sollte ein demokratischer Rechtsstaat, der die Menschenrechte, Das Völkerrecht und das Kriegsrecht annerkannt hat nicht auf Rache sühnen...


----------



## Scorpio78 (3. Mai 2011)

Ironie an:
Joah, so könnte man es machen: Es werden einfach alles Straftäter sofort erschossen ob Prozess oder nicht.
Einfach mal abballern, wenn Unschuldig: Friendly Fire oder Colateral Damage! 
1 Tag Gefängnis ca 220 Euro + Prozesskosten je nach Aufwand. -> Eine Kugel 0,23 Euro.
Man sieht an dieser Milchmädchenrechnung: Man könnte sogar Geld sparen und einigen hier eine besser Schulbildung spendieren.
Nebenbei könnte man auch noch wieder die Inquisition ins Leben rufen. Frei nach dem Motto: Sein AMD ist schneller als meiner, HEXE, verbrennt ihn. Ironie aus.

Manche Beiträge hier sind nur noch ein trauriges Kopfschütteln wert! 

Wofür gibt es alll die tollen Verfassungen und Gesetze, Menschenrechte, Genfer Konvention und all das?

Wer sich mit Terroristen auf eine Stufe stellt und handelt wie sie, indem unschuldige Menschen ums leben kommen um sein eigens ernanntes Ziel zu erreichen, sorry Leute, der ist Terrorist.


----------



## kühlprofi (3. Mai 2011)

smeagelz schrieb:


> was ist mit Slobodan Milošević?? ( er hat bestimmt noch viel mehr menschen auf dem gewissen und trotzdem wurde er vor gericht gestellt ohne ihn vorher kaltblütig abzuknallen) ach ja die opfer waren ja nur moslems


 
Ja und danach? 
Das hat doch nichts mit  Moslems zu tun, es gibt auch Moslems die keine Terroristen sind und die werden auch nicht kaltblütig abgeknallt. Ausserdem warst du nicht dabei und hast auch nicht gesehen, dass er keine Waffe hatte oder jemand bewaffnetes bei ihm war. Spezialeinheiten töten mMn nur auf Befehl (Amis hätten ihn auch gerne lebend gehabt) oder wenn es einen driftigen Grund dafür gibt.


----------



## frEnzy (3. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Man kann davon ausgehen, dass die USA ihn lebendig auch gerne haben wollen, aber solche Leute kannst du eben nicht einfach festnehmen, das sieht man überall, lieber sprengen die sich in die Luft, als sich festnehmen zu lassen und Bin Laden war nicht anders. Niemand weiß, wie es psychisch drauf war, was er getan hat. Dann lieber schießen als ein Risiko eingehen. Das kann ich nachvollziehen.



Es gibt jede Menge Möglichkeiten Leute kampfunfähig zu machen, ohne diese Person gleich zu töten. Taser, Pfefferspray, Gas, Gummiegeschosse um nur einige zu nennen.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (3. Mai 2011)

Kannst ja für ihn beten und Gott um verzeihung bitten 

Meine Güte das Leben ist kein Keks, es gibt Dinge die getan werden müssen auch wenn sie nicht in das "Gesellschaftliche vorgegebene Muster" passen oder in die "ach so seriöse Gesetzesgebung" damit muss man sich abfinden, das heisst noch lange nicht das es schlecht ist, welches wir als schlecht definiert haben ^^


----------



## Jack ONeill (3. Mai 2011)

Und ich steh dazu was ich schreibe, hir glaubt aber keiner ernsthaft das sich ein Mann wie Bin Laden einfach verhaften lässt.


----------



## kühlprofi (3. Mai 2011)

Scorpio78 schrieb:


> Ironie an:
> Joah, so könnte man es machen: Es werden einfach alles Straftäter sofort erschossen ob Prozess oder nicht.
> Einfach mal abballern, wenn Unschuldig: Friendly Fire oder Colateral Damage!
> 1 Tag Gefängnis ca 220 Euro + Prozesskosten je nach Aufwand. -> Eine Kugel 0,23 Euro.
> ...



lol. Komm mal in die Realität zurück. Das ist kein Straftäter sondern ein Terrorist. Das war kein armes unschuldiges Lämmchen. 
Du übertreibst alles Masslos und machst lächerliche Vergleiche. Du kannst ja nur froh sein, dass schon etliche Terroristen erschossen worden sind, sonst hätten wir noch mehr unschuldige Tote wegen einem  radikalen religösen-Verband!


----------



## Darkfleet85 (3. Mai 2011)

Zwischen Bürolist und Realist gibts einen grossen Unterschied und das ist die sogenannte Realität die manche dank RTL nicht mehr sehen!

Mensch was seit ihr nur für Waschlappen


----------



## smeagelz (3. Mai 2011)

sorry, aber das sind die navy seals (haben die beste nahkampf/fernausbildung von allen spezialeinheiten und bestimmt auch kugelsichere westen/helme ) ,wenn sie gewollt hätten ... wäre er noch am leben ...


----------



## kühlprofi (3. Mai 2011)

Ja wenn er unbewaffnet war hast du Recht. Vielleicht wollten sie das auch einfach nicht, gibt auch keinen driftigen Grund für..


----------



## smeagelz (3. Mai 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Zwischen Bürolist und Realist gibts einen grossen Unterschied und das ist die sogenannte Realität die manche dank RTL nicht mehr sehen!
> 
> Mensch was seit ihr nur für Waschlappen



Glaub eher der Herr Klöppel ist dein Vater  bei soviel scheuklappenmentalität


----------



## Darkfleet85 (3. Mai 2011)

Versteh ich einfach nicht...


----------



## Jack ONeill (3. Mai 2011)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Ja wenn er unbewaffnet war hast du Recht. Vielleicht wollten sie das auch einfach nicht, gibt auch keinen driftigen Grund für..


 
Laut CNN war er unbewaffnet


----------



## Scorpio78 (3. Mai 2011)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> lol. Komm mal in die Realität zurück. Das ist kein Straftäter sondern ein Terrorist. Das war kein armes unschuldiges Lämmchen.
> Du übertreibst alles Masslos und machst lächerliche Vergleiche. Du kannst ja nur froh sein, dass schon etliche Terroristen erschossen worden sind, sonst hätten wir noch mehr unschuldige Tote wegen einem  radikalen religösen-Verband!


 
Und wenn du nur die ersten 2 Wörter gelesen hättest, dann hättest Du jetzt nen Post weniger!

Und jemand zu erschiessen, der unbewaffnet ist, naja...
Alles hat Grenzen, Hass und Rache sollten nicht der Antrieb sein und jemanden einfach zu erschiessen, wenn die Möglichkeit der Festnahme besteht.
denn wenn man so agiert wie sein gegenüber, ist man nicht besser.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (3. Mai 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Laut CNN war er unbewaffnet



Die waren sicher mit einem Reporter vor Ort!


----------



## kühlprofi (3. Mai 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Laut CNN war er unbewaffnet


 
Die waren ja live dabei


----------



## Jack ONeill (3. Mai 2011)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Die waren ja live dabei


 

Ich sag nur Pressesprecher vom Weißen Haus und einer der Seals soll eine Helmkamera getragen haben. Es gibt ja Bilder nachdem Obama das ganze live gesehen hat


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Mai 2011)

smeagelz schrieb:


> was ist mit Slobodan Milošević?? ( er hat bestimmt noch viel mehr menschen auf dem gewissen und trotzdem wurde er vor gericht gestellt ohne ihn vorher kaltblütig abzuknallen) ach ja die opfer waren ja nur moslems


 
Man konnte ihn auch einfacher erwischen, Bin Laden wurde mehr oder weniger versteckt.



frEnzy schrieb:


> Wäre ich eine ausgebildete Spezialeinheit würde ich darüber wahrscheinlich nur müde lachen.



Ich weiß nicht, aber ich glaube, dass keine Spezialeinheit lacht, wenn sie es mit Islamisten zu tun habe, die eher sterben als sich zu ergeben. Man hat das überall gesehen und die Amerikaner haben ebenso ihre Erfahrungen gesammelt wie andere auch. Ich würde kein Risiko eingehen, wenn man den Typen nicht im Schlaf ausm Bett ziehen kann (und das war nicht der Fall, da man ja schon im Landeanflug beschossen wurde), dann wird eben scharf geschossen.
Guck dir die KSK an, die sind auch gut ausgebildet, aber sie sind nicht blöd, wenn sie in ein Haus gehen, das nicht gesichert ist und in dem schwer bewaffnete Leute sind, werden die auch sehr, sehr vorsichtig sein und lieber zuerst schießen und dann gucken als eine Kugel ab zubekommen.



frEnzy schrieb:


> Geständnisse können widerrufen werden. Ist sogar schon mal vorgekommen



In diesem Fall war das wohl eher nicht der Fall. Wäre auch komisch, wenn Bin Laden und Co. plötzlich sagen, dass sie gar nichts gemacht haben und dass sie nur verwechselt werden. 



frEnzy schrieb:


> Es gibt jede Menge Möglichkeiten Leute kampfunfähig zu machen, ohne diese Person gleich zu töten. Taser, Pfefferspray, Gas, Gummiegeschosse um nur einige zu nennen.



Ich weiß nicht, ob sie das mit gehabt hatten. Wüsste auch nicht, dass die Seals sowas benutzen. Die Seals werden geschickt, wenn eine Sache auch wirklich laufen soll, sonst hätte man auch die Army Rangers schicken können. 



smeagelz schrieb:


> sorry, aber das sind die navy seals (haben die beste nahkampf/fernausbildung von allen spezialeinheiten und bestimmt auch kugelsichere westen/helme ) ,wenn sie gewollt hätten ... wäre er noch am leben ...



Glaube ich nicht, warst du dabei, weißt du, was gewesen ist, was genau abgelaufen ist?
ich denke nein, also kannst du auch nicht sagen, dass sie ihn lebend bekommen hätten.


----------



## smeagelz (3. Mai 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Meine Güte du würdest einem Kinderschänder noch einen Kuchen backen weil er Hunger hat
> 
> Sorry aber lies mal nach was der alles getan hat!


 
wo denn ?? in der deiner Bild Zeitung ??


----------



## Darkfleet85 (3. Mai 2011)

Mal schauen was ihr schreibt wenn morgen ein Attentat geschieht und jemand aus eurer Familie stirbt, das ging 1000enden Menschen so und ihr verteidigt den noch, sowas wünsch ich KEINEM! 
Verstehe das nicht!

Auch im Knast hätter er nicht lange gelebt, im Gegenteil, im US Knast wäre er wohl von jedem US Knasti misshandelt worden, das war noch der schönste Abschied von Ihm auch für ihn selbst!

Edit: Klar wenn ich den Staatsfeind Nummer 1 in Pakistan stellen will nimm ich einen Gummiknüppel und Warnhupe mit XD


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Mai 2011)

smeagelz schrieb:


> wo denn ?? in der deiner Bild Zeitung ??


 
Jop, unter anderem, die schreiben auch nur das, was ist, nur eben anders formuliert. 
Bin Laden hat doch in diversen Kommentaren erklärt, dass er der Drahtzieher der Anschläge von 9/11 und anderen Anschlägen ist. Wieso also sollte man ihm nicht glauben, wenn er das sagt?


----------



## smeagelz (3. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht, warst du dabei, weißt du, was gewesen ist, was genau abgelaufen ist?
> ich denke nein, also kannst du auch nicht sagen, dass sie ihn lebend bekommen hätten.


 
warst du dabei ? oder warum willst du es besser wissen als CNN ??

hör mal 2 kopfschüsse, das sind die navy seals (die könnten ihn bestimmt auch in den bauch oder beine schiessen (den kopf haben sie ja auch zweimal getroffen)


----------



## Darkfleet85 (3. Mai 2011)

die wurden ja auch beschossen..


----------



## Scorpio78 (3. Mai 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Mal schauen was ihr schreibt wenn morgen ein Attentat geschieht und jemand aus eurer Familie stirbt, das ging 1000enden Menschen so und ihr verteidigt den noch, sowas wünsch ich KEINEM!
> Verstehe das nicht!
> 
> Auch im Knast hätter er nicht lange gelebt, im Gegenteil, im US Knast wäre er wohl von jedem US Bürger misshandelt worden, das war noch der schönste Abschied von Ihm auch für ihn selbst!


 
Das mag richtig sein, aber so einer wird ja nicht mit anderen zusammen gepackt.
Schliesslich wäre es ja die Gelegenheit gewesen, da ja das Terrornetz zerschlagen werden soll, mehr Informationen aus ihm heraus zu holen. Dann erschiesst man ihn einfach?
Und wer weiss ob das nicht wirklich so ist, die Leiche spurlos verschwinden zu lassen (angeblich) um sich in Ruhe mit ihm beschäftigen zu können.

BTW: Selbst Saddam wurde der Prozess gemacht.

Naja, reine Spekulation.

Letzendlich ist  sowieso nur alles Spekulation, da alles was in der Presse war, sowieso nur die gefilterte Wahrheit ist.


----------



## Jack ONeill (3. Mai 2011)

Und was sagt ihr zu so einem Video, die armen armen Leute. Feiern aber den Tot tausender Leute und ich freu mich wie viele ander über den Tod von Bin Laden






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qErJUwUjt5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (3. Mai 2011)

Scorpio78 schrieb:


> Das mag richtig sein, aber so einer wird ja nicht mit anderen zusammen gepackt.
> Schliesslich wäre es ja die Gelegenheit gewesen, da ja das Terrornetz zerschlagen werden soll, mehr Informationen aus ihm heraus zu holen. Dann erschiesst man ihn einfach?
> Und wer weiss ob das nicht wirklich so ist, die Leiche spurlos verschwinden zu lassen (angeblich) um sich in Ruhe mit ihm beschäftigen zu können.
> 
> ...


 

Ja genau, er erzählt einem Christen sicher alles weil er die am liebsten mag

Vielleicht haben sie die Leiche ja noch! aber sie wollten kein Begräbnis, das dann alle verrückten ihn besuchen wollen all 14 Tage!


----------



## Scorpio78 (3. Mai 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Ja genau, er erzählt einem Christen sicher alles weil er die am liebsten mag
> 
> Vielleicht haben sie die Leiche ja noch! aber sie wollten kein Begräbnis, das dann alle verrückten ihn besuchen wollen all 14 Tage!


 
Schon mal was von Folter gehört, die Amis sind kein unbeschriebens Blatt!

Guantanamo lässt grüssen!


----------



## Darkfleet85 (3. Mai 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Und was sagt ihr zu so einem Video, die armen armen Leute. Feiern aber den Tot tausender Leute und ich freu mich wie viele ander über den Tod von Bin Laden
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

tzzzzzzz...................


----------



## kühlprofi (3. Mai 2011)

> Und wer weiss ob das nicht wirklich so ist, die Leiche spurlos  verschwinden zu lassen (angeblich) um sich in Ruhe mit ihm beschäftigen  zu können.


Das ist eine gute Überlegung, doch was wollen die von ihm?


a propos terrorist..  ich geh jetzt eine Runde bfbc daddeln..


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Mai 2011)

smeagelz schrieb:


> warst du dabei ? oder warum willst du es besser wissen als CNN ??
> 
> hör mal 2 kopfschüsse, das sind die navy seals (die könnten ihn bestimmt auch in den bauch oder beine schiessen (den kopf haben sie ja auch zweimal getroffen)


 
Nö, aber ich behaupte ja auch nichts, ich gehe nur von Möglichkeiten aus, du hältst deine Sichtweise für eine Tatsache und das ist sie eben nicht.


----------



## smeagelz (3. Mai 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Und was sagt ihr zu so einem Video, die armen armen Leute. Feiern aber den Tot tausender Leute und ich freu mich wie viele ander über den Tod von Bin Laden
> 
> 
> 
> ...



alte kamelle (informiere dich mal richtig)
Richtigstellung zum CNN-Bildmaterial über jubelnde Palästinenser


----------



## smeagelz (3. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nö, aber ich behaupte ja auch nichts, ich gehe nur von Möglichkeiten aus, du hältst deine Sichtweise für eine Tatsache und das ist sie eben nicht.


 
meine sichtweise ?? lies nochmal


----------



## Darkfleet85 (3. Mai 2011)

Ja aber es war bestimmt kein CNN Reporter an Board eines Kamphubschraubers und als erster im Gebäude drinn? oder doch?  Die Navy Seals haben bestimmt gesagt " Kamera voran "


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Mai 2011)

smeagelz schrieb:


> meine sichtweise ?? lies nochmal


 
Ja, deine Sichtweise. Was auch sonst, denn deine Meinung ist keine Tatsache.



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Ja aber es war bestimmt kein CNN Reporter an Board eines Kamphubschraubers und als erster im Gebäude drinn? oder doch?  Die Navy Seals haben bestimmt gesagt " Kamera voran "



Ausschließen kannst du heute nichts mehr.


----------



## kühlprofi (3. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zitat von *smeagelz* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 warst du dabei ? oder warum willst du es besser wissen als CNN ??

hör mal 2 kopfschüsse, das sind die navy seals (die könnten ihn bestimmt  auch in den bauch oder beine schiessen (den kopf haben sie ja auch  zweimal getroffen)

und wennschon, hätten sie ihm auch zehnmal in den Kopf schiessen können, spielt doch keine Rolle. Vielleicht haben sich ja auch aus Versehen Schüsse gelöst oder er hat sich selber zweimal in den Kopf geschossen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Mai 2011)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> und wennschon, hätten sie ihm auch zehnmal in den Kopf schiessen können, spielt doch keine Rolle. Vielleicht haben sich ja auch aus Versehen Schüsse gelöst oder er hat sich selber zweimal in den Kopf geschossen.


 
Bin Laden hat angegriffen, die Seals schießen erst und fragen dann, so werden sie ausgebildet, das sollen sie machen. Ein Seal geht grundsätzlich mit geladener und entsicherter Waffe durchs Bild, wenn er die Waffe zieht, dann um zu schießen und nicht um zu bedrohen.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (3. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ja, deine Sichtweise. Was auch sonst, denn deine Meinung ist keine Tatsache.
> Ausschließen kannst du heute nichts mehr.


 
hehe ja stimmt, genauso wie man nicht ausschliessen konnte das er eine Granate in seinem Bart trug!


----------



## smeagelz (3. Mai 2011)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Zitat von *smeagelz*
> ...


 
dir sollte man die GTA spiele wegnehmen >>>die sind nämlich erst ab 18<<<


----------



## kühlprofi (3. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bin Laden hat angegriffen, die Seals schießen erst und fragen dann, so werden sie ausgebildet, das sollen sie machen. Ein Seal geht grundsätzlich mit geladener und entsicherter Waffe durchs Bild, wenn er die Waffe zieht, dann um zu schießen und nicht um zu bedrohen.


 
aha ok, Mission erfüllt 



smeagelz schrieb:


> dir sollte man die GTA spiele wegnehmen >>>die sind nämlich erst ab 18<<<


 
Ich bin älter als 18 - fail


----------



## Jack ONeill (4. Mai 2011)

So hab gerad mal etwas rausgesucht


„Die Minuten verstrichen wie Tage. Viele von uns hielten den Atem an“, schildert Brennan die Szene. Die Operation „Geronimo“ beginnt – und damit der letzte Kampf des Osama bin Laden.
„Wir konnten die Operation in Echtzeit verfolgen – vom Beginn über den Zeitraum am Angriffsort bis zur Bergung des Leichnams und den Austritt aus dem Anwesen“, erklärt der Anti-Terror-Chef in einer Presskonferenz am Montagnachmittag (Orstzeit). Die Bilder sollen nach Medienberichten von der Helmkamera eines der Elite-Soldaten stammen. Dazu hören der US-Präsident und sein Team die Funksprüche der Navy Seals.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Mai 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> hehe ja stimmt, genauso wie man nicht ausschliessen konnte das er eine Granate in seinem Bart trug!


 
Einer seiner Ehefrauen wurde auch erschossen, wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe. Tja, das ist Pech, aber letztendlich, wer sagt, dass sie die Soldaten nicht auch angesprungen hat?
Und wer mit Bin Laden zusammen ist, der weiß, was er gemacht hat, der ist einer Meinung mit seinen Ideologien (sonst wäre sie nicht Bin Ladens Frau), dann darf man sich nicht wundern, wenn man ins Kreuzfeuer gerät.
Aber wirkliche Details werden so eh nicht veröffentlicht. Man kann froh sein, wenn mal ein Bild von Bin Laden veröffentlicht wird.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (4. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Einer seiner Ehefrauen wurde auch erschossen, wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe. Tja, das ist Pech, aber letztendlich, wer sagt, dass sie die Soldaten nicht auch angesprungen hat?
> Und wer mit Bin Laden zusammen ist, der weiß, was er gemacht hat, der ist einer Meinung mit seinen Ideologien (sonst wäre sie nicht Bin Ladens Frau), dann darf man sich nicht wundern, wenn man ins Kreuzfeuer gerät.
> Aber wirkliche Details werden so eh nicht veröffentlicht. Man kann froh sein, wenn mal ein Bild von Bin Laden veröffentlicht wird.


 
Froh sein, naja diesen Trottel muss man nicht nochmal sehen Das mit der Ehefrau kann sein, ja Frauen können auch Biester sein
Naja den alten Halunken wird man noch lange genug in Erinnerung haben als ers Wert ist! von dem her..


----------



## wubroha (4. Mai 2011)

Laut Ard-VT wurde der Frau ins Bein geschossen und Osama unbewaffnet abgeknallt-Bilder rücken sie nicht raus weils wohl zu "grausam" sein soll.


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (4. Mai 2011)

Alle fünf Sekunden stirbt ein Kind in der Dritten Welt.Ich glaube dich interesiert das,bei der Einnahme deiner 3 Mahlzeiten auch herzlich wenig.  





Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Aber fast 3000 Menschen an einem Tag töten ist ok


----------



## frEnzy (4. Mai 2011)

Wenn ihr kapieren würdet, was ihr da schreibt... Selbstjustiz bzw. Lynchjustiz gutheißen, auf faire Prozesse scheißen, anderen Menschen die Menschenrechte aberkennen... aubacke  Wer seit ihr denn, dass ihr euch für so viel besser haltet, als jemand anderes? Wer seit ihr denn, dass ihr über andere richten könntet?

Für die Alkaida Jungs sind wir übrigens die Terroristen, falls ihr das noch nicht bedacht habt denn unsere Soldaten sind in ihr Land eingedrungen, haben ihre Frauen und Kinder getötet, ihre Häuser und Autos zerstört, haben ihnen und ihrem Land durch unser wirtschaftliches Handeln imensen Schaden zugefügt und die wenigen,  die sich mit all ihren Möglichkeiten gegen die unmenschlichen Besatzer zur wehr setzen, werden gejagt und hinterrücks ermordet. Sogar wenn sie unbewaffnet sind!

Ihr seht, es kommt immer auf die Perspektive an.  Man darf bei der ganzen Geschichte ja nicht vergessen, dass die  Anschläge vom 11. September nicht ein Angriff waren sondern bloß die  Reaktion auf das Handeln der USA, also eine Art von Selbstverteidigung. Und das wurde natürlich auf beiden Seiten politisch und medial für die jeweils eigenen Interessen ausgeschlachtet.

Ich will damit gar nicht sagen, dass sie das Recht dazu hatten. Nein, ganz und gar nicht! Das töten von unschudigen Menschen ist immer verachtenswert. Aber es war nicht der erste Schritt, der große Erstschlag. Das verlieren hier glaube ich so einige aus den Augen.

Und jetzt noch mal ein Klarstellung: Ich bin froh darüber, dass der Mann weg vom Fenster ist. Aber das "Wie" und das "Warum" gefällt mir hierbei gar nicht. Und eure Reaktionen darauf erst recht nicht! Ihr seit kein Deut besser, als die Anhänger der "Terroristen", die sich gefreut haben, als die Türme einstürzten...


----------



## Star_KillA (4. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Einer seiner Ehefrauen wurde auch erschossen, wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe.


 Menschliches Schutzschild , ja !


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (4. Mai 2011)

Ganz ehrlich, gebracht hat die Tötung von BinLaden eigentlich nichts, das macht ihn eher doch zu einem Märtyrer und die ganze Sache verschlimmert sich durch Rache Aktionen uns seines gleichen haben einen Grund mehr wofür sie kämpfen können/müssen.
BinLaden war doch schon in der Versenkung und hat sich zurückgezogen von dem ganzen, er war eigentlich nur mehr eine Galionsfigur, war er doch eigentlich schon immer, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Das man im TV so viel Beifall sieht das ein Mensch jetzt Tot ist gefällt mir auch nicht, gut er war nicht gerade ein Heiliger der für die Menschenrechte gekämpft hat aber das man deshalb einen tot feiern muss verstehe ich nicht, den das fördert nur den Hass und die Gewalt, und labile Menschen lernen daraus das es OK ist das man eigentlich alles machen darf was man will wenn man nur, in deren Augen, die richtigen tötet.
Die Welt ist dadurch nicht bessere geworden, das schlechte und Böse hat jetzt zwar ein Gesicht weniger auf das man zeigen kann aber der nächste indoktrinierte Fanatiker ist schon längst nachgerückt.
Es hilft nichts die Symptome zu bekämpfen, man muss die Krankheit Fanatismus und Gewalt bekämpfen, das geht nun mal nicht mit Waffengewalt(siehe die Besetzung der USA von Afghanistan), es muss den armen Menschen bessere gehen das sie der Gewalt und den Fanatismus von selbst Wiedersagen, das machen sie jetzt noch nicht weil es ihnen schlecht geht und die Taliban ihnen das Paradies und Reichtum versprechen, was ein armer Mensch nicht so leicht ausschlagen kann weil sie nichts anderes kennen aus Armut und deren Religion.
Die Welt sollte sich endlich zusammenschließen und gemeinsam die Armut und die Tyrannei bekämpfen und nicht deren Reichtum vergrößern, erst dann werden solche Fanatiker wie die Taliban keinen Anhänger mehr finden den sie ausnutzen können.
Zurzeit gilt noch das recht des Stärkeren die den Irrglauben mancher Religiösen Mächte ausnutzen, erst wenn das alles beseitigt ist wird die Menschheit im ganzen eine Zeit des wahren Geistigen Wohlstandes genießen können und der Wahnsinn mit den Tötungen hört auf allen Seiten auf.
Fazit: Gewisse Anschauungen von Religionen und das Geld sind der Abgrund der die Menschheit überwinden muss!


----------



## Sumpfig (4. Mai 2011)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Wenn ihr kapieren würdet, was ihr da schreibt... Selbstjustiz bzw. Lynchjustiz gutheißen, auf faire Prozesse scheißen, anderen Menschen die Menschenrechte aberkennen... aubacke  Wer seit ihr denn, dass ihr euch für so viel besser haltet, als jemand anderes? Wer seit ihr denn, dass ihr über andere richten könntet?
> ...


 
Schön, dass es auch hier intelligente Menschen gibt.
Deinem Beitrag kann ich zu 100% zustimmen.


----------



## Marc1504 (4. Mai 2011)

Osama bin Baden  ist also, nachdem die Amis ja die Fische mit einer unverhofften Mahlzeit beglückt haben, tot.  Allah ist eben groß, haha...

Ich wäre ja mehr für Gefangennahme und erst mal 100 Jahre Guantanamo, bei Schweinebraten und Bier (AUSSCHLIEßLICH!), sowie täglich mehrmaligem Waterboarding und was die Amis noch so anwenden gewesen, aber sei´s drum. Ein (hier beliebige übelste Verbalinjurie einfügen) weniger. Danke USA. 

Jetzt noch die anderen x Millionen potenzieller und tatsächlicher Terroristen bitte. Man wird ja noch träumen dürfen...


----------



## Darkfleet85 (4. Mai 2011)

Es bringt auch nichts einen Mörder hinter Gitter zu bringen, man tut es trotzdem


----------



## totovo (4. Mai 2011)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Wenn ihr kapieren würdet, was ihr da schreibt... Selbstjustiz bzw. Lynchjustiz gutheißen, auf faire Prozesse scheißen, anderen Menschen die Menschenrechte aberkennen... aubacke  Wer seit ihr denn, dass ihr euch für so viel besser haltet, als jemand anderes? Wer seit ihr denn, dass ihr über andere richten könntet?
> 
> Für die Alkaida Jungs sind wir übrigens die Terroristen, falls ihr das noch nicht bedacht habt denn unsere Soldaten sind in ihr Land eingedrungen, haben ihre Frauen und Kinder getötet, ihre Häuser und Autos zerstört, haben ihnen und ihrem Land durch unser wirtschaftliches Handeln imensen Schaden zugefügt und die wenigen,  die sich mit all ihren Möglichkeiten gegen die unmenschlichen Besatzer zur wehr setzen, werden gejagt und hinterrücks ermordet. Sogar wenn sie unbewaffnet sind!
> 
> ...




Du hast 100% Recht!

Die Nato ist in Afgahnistan einmaschiert und nicht die Afgahnen in die USA...
Wie kann es sein, dass das Leben von 3000 gestorbenen zivilisten in Afgahnistan unter das von 3000Amerikanern gestellt wird?
sicher konnten die Leute von 9/11 nichts dafür, die da gestorben sind, aber können das die Zivilisten in Afgahnistan?
Zur falschen Zeit, am falschen Ort oder wie?

Das geht so nicht und ist echt ein Armutszeugnis!

keiner Rechtfertigt hier die Anschläge der Terroristen, die sind grausam und nicht verantwortbar, doch genau so wenig ist es der Krieg des Westens gegen eine Organisation ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste!

mfg


----------



## Kriegsgeier (4. Mai 2011)

Er ist schon seit Dezember 2001 tot!

Die US-Regierung macht das jetzt um den nächsten (bevorstehenden) 11.September, also Terroranschlag unter falscher Flagge als Racheakt zu rechtfertigen.

Und schon wieder werden wir für blöd gehalten!!!


----------



## davehimself (4. Mai 2011)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Wenn ihr kapieren würdet, was ihr da schreibt... Selbstjustiz bzw. Lynchjustiz gutheißen, auf faire Prozesse scheißen, anderen Menschen die Menschenrechte aberkennen... aubacke  Wer seit ihr denn, dass ihr euch für so viel besser haltet, als jemand anderes? Wer seit ihr denn, dass ihr über andere richten könntet?
> ...
> 
> Ihr seit kein Deut besser, als die Anhänger der "Terroristen", die sich gefreut haben, als die Türme einstürzten...



...faire prozesse für einen terroristen, der für das leben tausender verantwortlich ist ? erklär mir bitte mal wie das möglich sein soll. selbst der tod ist für solch einen menschen nicht ausreichend gerecht, aber wohl das absolut mindeste. findest du nicht, dass man in solchen absoluten extremfällen wie bin laden eine ausnahme machen sollte ?

...ich bin dave und halte mich für etwas besseres als bin laden. ja! 

...ich kann zwar über niemanden richten, aber ich kann zumindest nach meiner ansicht des "gesunden menschenverstandes" entscheiden was ich als angemessen empfinde. und in diesem fall wäre es eine schnellstmögliche exikution weil dieser "mensch" einfach zu gefährlich ist.

...möglicherweise hättet du hier eine andere sichtweise, wenn deine frau, mutter, vater, kind oder sonst wer einer von den leuten gewesen wäre, die sich damals zwischen verbrennen oder dem todessturtz entscheiden mussten.

und selbstverständlich stelle ich niemanden höher. zivilisten in afgahnistan zu töten ist genau so schlimm. der unterschied ist hierbei nur genau wie damals im 2. weltkrieg. wen ich mit den idealen und zielen meiner regierung absolut nicht einverstanden bin und weis, dass ein krieg bevorsteht, dann flüchte ich ins ausland. auch wenn es mir vielleicht das leben kostet. das ist mir immer noch lieber, als für eine sache zu sterben hinter der ich nicht stehe.


----------



## doghma (4. Mai 2011)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Wenn ihr kapieren würdet, was ihr da schreibt... Selbstjustiz bzw. Lynchjustiz gutheißen, auf faire Prozesse scheißen, anderen Menschen die Menschenrechte aberkennen... aubacke  Wer seit ihr denn, dass ihr euch für so viel besser haltet, als jemand anderes? Wer seit ihr denn, dass ihr über andere richten könntet?
> 
> Für die Alkaida Jungs sind wir übrigens die Terroristen, falls ihr das noch nicht bedacht habt denn unsere Soldaten sind in ihr Land eingedrungen, haben ihre Frauen und Kinder getötet, ihre Häuser und Autos zerstört, haben ihnen und ihrem Land durch unser wirtschaftliches Handeln imensen Schaden zugefügt und die wenigen,  die sich mit all ihren Möglichkeiten gegen die unmenschlichen Besatzer zur wehr setzen, werden gejagt und hinterrücks ermordet. Sogar wenn sie unbewaffnet sind!
> 
> ...


 



Und ganz nebenbei ist die Berichterstattung auch ein Armutszeugnis. Die Historie Osama Bin Ladens: Im Alleingang, nur mit seinem Geld, gegen die ach so bösen Kommunisten. Und sonst war ja keiner in Afghanistan, nönö


----------



## Lelwani (4. Mai 2011)

Kriegsgeier schrieb:


> Er ist schon seit Dezember 2001 tot!
> 
> Die US-Regierung macht das jetzt um den nächsten (bevorstehenden) 11.September, also Terroranschlag unter falscher Flagge als Racheakt zu rechtfertigen.
> 
> Und schon wieder werden wir für blöd gehalten!!!


 

Wenigstens einer ders kappiert !

Da die USA ja auch dafür bekannt sind immer die wahrheit zusagen und natürlich nur das beste für alle zuwollen...


----------



## nyso (4. Mai 2011)

Lelwani schrieb:


> Wenigstens einer ders kappiert !
> 
> Da die USA ja auch dafür bekannt sind immer die wahrheit zusagen und natürlich nur das beste für alle zuwollen...


 
Er ist nicht der einzige^^ Ich diskutiere seit Monaten mit Leuten, und versuche denen das zu erklären.

Ganz nebenbei, habe ich gestern vor Wut gekocht! Die Rede von Merkel, das sie es gut findet das einer der Köpfe des internationalen Terrorismus gerollt ist.... Da konnte ich nur daran denken, "Merkel, wenn dein Kopf gerollt ist, DANN ist einer der Köpfe des internationalen Terrorismus gerollt". Wird natürlich nie passieren, was auch gut so ist. Merkel und unsere anderen westlichen Politiker gehören allesamt auf die Anklagebank, und nicht unter die Guillotine. Gestern Abend war ich tatsächlich mal erstaunt. Da lief bei Phönix doch tatsächlich eine Sendung, in der das alles gerade in Zweifel gezogen wurde. War er das? Darf man das? etc Sehr interessant. Vorallem die Aussage des Rechtswissenschaftler. Du darfst nicht Töten, das ist einer der Grundpfeiler unserer Zivilisation. Das ist nicht verhandelbar. Den Politikern, die den Tod dieses Menschen begrüßen, der angeblich der Feind unserer Zivilisation ist, nagen mit solchen Aussagen selber am Pfeiler unserer Zivilisation.

Und wurde Osama je vor Gericht schuldig gesprochen? Wurde er überhaupt angeklagt? Er wurde ja nichtmal wegen 9/11 gesucht. Nehmen wir an er war das tatsächlich.
Die US-Regierung kann nicht schlüssig beweisen, das Osama für 9/11 verantwortlich ist, und konnte ihn deshalb nicht festnehmen und anklagen. Er musste also sterben, um einem Gerichtsprozess, an dessen Ende er eventuell unschuldig gesprochen werden würde, aus dem Weg zu gehen.

Und nehmen wir an er war es nicht. Was ist dann? Ein weiterer toter Zivilist, nach dem kein Hahn schreit? Es war ja Mord/Totschlag. Würden die Mörder bzw. Obama als Verantwortlicher JEMALS vor Gericht müssen? Sicher nicht.


----------



## JimJuggy (4. Mai 2011)

Keine Ahnung, ob er nicht tatsächlich schon früher gestorben ist und inwieweit sich die USA die "Mühe" gemacht hat, ihn zu finden. Plausibel wäre es allerdings und dann hat man jetzt in der Öffentlichkeit passend zu den ganzen Aufständen im nahen Osten ein weiteres Zeichen, dass die Regime und Terrororganisationen in der Region schwächer werden. Dann hat die USA zumindest ein Erfolgserlebnis.


----------



## Pravasi (4. Mai 2011)

Shit.
Man hätte ihn gefangen nehmen müssen.
Dann Videos machen,wo er mit Bikinigirls am Pool sitzt und Champagner dabei.
Hätte mehr gebracht.
Kann mich wieder schwarzärgern,dass mich vorher nie jemand fragt...


----------



## nyso (4. Mai 2011)

JimJuggy schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ob er nicht tatsächlich schon früher gestorben ist und inwieweit sich die USA die "Mühe" gemacht hat, ihn zu finden. Plausibel wäre es allerdings und dann hat man jetzt in der Öffentlichkeit passend zu den ganzen Aufständen im nahen Osten ein weiteres Zeichen, dass die Regime und Terrororganisationen in der Region schwächer werden. Dann hat die USA zumindest ein Erfolgserlebnis.


 
Den USA passen die ganzen "Terrorregimes" da unten aber wunderbar^^ Siehe Bahrain. Von allen Ländern, in denen da Aufstände wüten, war nur Lybien nicht unter politischer Kontrolle der USA. Und das ist auch das einzige, über das alle Politiker wirklich meckern. Schon seltsam


----------



## acc (4. Mai 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Und was sagt ihr zu so einem Video, die armen armen Leute. Feiern aber den Tot tausender Leute und ich freu mich wie viele ander über den Tod von Bin Laden
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was soll man zu dem hoax nach all den  jahren noch sagen?


----------



## acc (4. Mai 2011)

davehimself schrieb:


> ...ich bin dave und halte mich für etwas besseres als bin laden. ja!



die klassische fehleinschätzung mal wieder, in wirklichkeit befindest du dich auf der gleichen stufe wie bin laden.


----------



## hd5870 (4. Mai 2011)

Pravasi schrieb:


> Shit.
> Man hätte ihn gefangen nehmen müssen.
> Dann Videos machen,wo er mit Bikinigirls am Pool sitzt und Champagner dabei.
> Hätte mehr gebracht.
> Kann mich wieder schwarzärgern,dass mich vorher nie jemand fragt...


 
Haha 

Würdest du freiwillig in Gefangenschaft gehen, sofern es überhaupt Osama war?
Bilder sind Fake gewesen, keiner hat Osama gesehen außer natürlich das Six Team oder wie die heißen.
In den Medien wird berichtet Osama sei Tot, ich glaub davon kein Wort.
Wenn Osama Tot ist, denkt Ihr der Terror hat ein Ende?
Weiß auch garnicht, warum sich die Amerikaner freuen, sie sollten lieber Sicherheitsvorkehrungen treffen und seit wann feiert man den Tot eines Menschen?


----------



## Sumpfig (4. Mai 2011)

Viele verdienen das Leben und sterben.
Manche verdienen den Tod und leben.

Wer kann es sich erlauben über Leben und Tod zu entscheiden?


Ansonsten halte ich die ganze Terrorpanikmache nur für einen Vorwand um die Grundrechte der Bürger zu beschneiden.
Die Sowjetunion gibt es nicht mehr als bösen Feind, also brauchte man einen neuen.


----------



## hd5870 (4. Mai 2011)

Sumpfig schrieb:


> Die Sowjetunion gibt es nicht mehr als bösen Feind, also brauchte man einen neuen.


 
Eben so sehe ich das auch.


----------



## davehimself (4. Mai 2011)

acc schrieb:


> die klassische fehleinschätzung mal wieder, in wirklichkeit befindest du dich auf der gleichen stufe wie bin laden.



...ahja, ich habe also auch tausende unschuldige menschen töten lassen. interessant


----------



## acc (4. Mai 2011)

davehimself schrieb:


> ...ahja, ich habe also auch tausende unschuldige menschen töten lassen. interessant



kann schon sein, woher soll ich das wissen? allerdings ging es nicht darum, sondern um die tatsache, das du ganz offensichtlich den tod von menschen in kauf nimmst, solange es deinen überzeugungen entspricht. bin laden war da nicht anders, quasi ein bruder im geiste.


----------



## davehimself (4. Mai 2011)

na klar doch und du bist mein nächstes ziel  

und sonst so ? 

...stimmt, mit dem entscheidenen unterschied, dass er den tod von ALLEN menschen will, die nicht seine relligion vertreten und ich seinen tod "in kauf nehme", wenn damit weitere tausende (oder vielleicht sogar millionen ?) von unschuldigen menschen vor dem nächsten massenmord bewahrt werden.  

...wenn das für dich unterm strich genau das gleiche ist, dann kann ich deine meinung mindestens ebenso wenig verstehen wie du meine.


----------



## nyso (4. Mai 2011)

davehimself schrieb:


> na klar doch und du bist mein nächstes ziel
> 
> und sonst so ?
> 
> ...stimmt, mit dem entscheidenen unterschied, dass er den tod von ALLEN menschen will, die nicht seine relligion vertreten und ich seinen tod "in kauf nehme", wenn damit weitere tausende (oder vielleicht sogar millionen ?) von unschuldigen menschen vor dem nächsten massenmord bewahrt werden.


 
Sagt wer? Das ist nur das typische Bild-Gelaber, ohne jegliche Fakten. Bin Laden wurde nie vor Gericht gestellt, noch nichtmal angeklagt. Somit ist nichts bewiesen. Bush hat es damals behauptet, konnte das aber nie schlüssig beweisen.

Außerdem ist ein Mensch ein Mensch, und hat damit Anspruch auf die allgemein gültigen Menschenrechte. Jeder von uns, vom Milliardär über den Politiker über den Arbeiter bis zum Mörder.


----------



## zøtac (4. Mai 2011)

Naja, nur wenn Bin Laden sich zum Anschlag bekannt hat... 
Und 'so etwas' hat auch keine Menschenrechte verdient, er achtet die anderer ja auch nicht.

Das mit dem ganzen getue das Bin Laden schon längst tot war halte ich für unsinn, Verschwörungstheoretiker vermut immer vieeeeel zu viel hinter einer Sache. Es kann ja nicht einfach so sein wie es erzählt wird, nein die müssen uns alle belügen und betrügen um irgend welchen erfundenen Organisationen irgendwas in die Schuhe zu schieben um irgendwelche Kriege zu führen


----------



## nyso (4. Mai 2011)

Hat er nie. Es gibt eine Videobotschaft, die gerne als sowas hingestellt wird, die ist aber offensichtlich gefälscht.


----------



## totovo (4. Mai 2011)

Ich bin immer noch erstaunt, wie viele anscheinend nicht kapieren, das die USA sich mit ihrem Kriegsgebären auf eine Stufe mit jedem Terrorist stellen...

3000US-Bürger sind also mehr wert als 1000ende Zivilisten in Afgahnistan und dem Irak?
Klassen Gesellschaft oder wie?

Die USA sind ein Rechtsstaat und dürfen sich genau so wenig über geltene Gesetze, Kriegs und Völkerrecht, hinwegsetzen wie Osama, kapiert das endlich mal.
Und das unsere Kanzlerin sich darüber freud ist mindestens genau so zu Verachten, 
1. zeigt das wie wenig realitätsbezug unsere Politiker haben
2. Ist sie Christin und darf sich nicht über den Tod eines Menschen freuen!!! Die sollten die aus ihrem Verein, names Kirche, rauswerfen!
3. zeigt das wie wenig Ahnung oder Achtung sie vor Menschenrecht, Völkerecht, Rechtsstaat usw. hat, genau wie die meisten hier anscheinend
4. hat sie grad die Menschenrechte mit Füßen getreten, wo sie das doch sonst immer prädigt!

mfg


----------



## Gast20141208 (4. Mai 2011)

Ist schon nett, wenn man sieht, wie vielen der Tod von Unschuldigen ans Herz geht, während sie sich zu Hause die Bäuche voll schlagen und zu sehen, wie ein großer Teil der Welt hungert. 

Diese scheinheilige Doppelmoral finde ich dermaßen beschissen.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (4. Mai 2011)

@Nailgun, tu doch so als würdest du nur das allernötigste Essen etc... 8,8 Millionen Menschen vorallem Kinder sterben JÄHRLICH an Hunger und es interessiert kein Schwein!


Wenn die nicht alles zerstören wollten was unislamisch ist dann müsste man auch nicht immer eingreifen! Das sind RADIKALE GRUPPEN, immer noch nicht verstanden?
Bei Hitler hätte man auch früher eingreifen müssen, was man davon hatte sah man ja dann.. Wer hats schon damals ausbaden müssen? Ja die Amerikaner


----------



## nyso (4. Mai 2011)

Was haben die Amerikaner ausbaden müssen? Das Hitler sie mit seinem Weltkrieg zur Weltmacht gemacht hat?


----------



## Gast20141208 (4. Mai 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> @Nailgun, tu doch so als würdest du nur das allernötigste Essen etc... 8,8 Millionen Menschen vorallem Kinder sterben JÄHRLICH an Hunger und es interessiert kein Schwein!


Mir ist es relativ egal, wenn irgendwo Menschen sterben, aber zumindest bin ich so ehrlich und gebe das zu. 
Mich stört die Scheinheiligkeit von manchen, die zwar den Tod von gewissen Leuten verurteilen, aber nichts machen, um anderen das Leben zu retten. 

Hab halt ein Problem mit Heuchelei.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (4. Mai 2011)

Hallo? Jetzt ist noch Hitler der arme oder was??? Zum Glück hat man ihn aufgehalten, oder willst du das jetzt auch noch den USA verübeln?

Wo bleibt der gesunde Menschenverstand? Osama ist tot und das ist gut so, wer mit dem mitleid hat sollte sich einen Psychotherapeuten suchen, den mit dem stimmt was nicht

sage hier nichts mehr dazu, das ist mir einfach zu dumm..


----------



## totovo (4. Mai 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Mir ist es relativ egal, wenn irgendwo Menschen sterben, aber zumindest bin ich so ehrlich und gebe das zu.
> Mich stört die Scheinheiligkeit von manchen, die zwar den Tod von gewissen Leuten verurteilen, aber nichts machen, um anderen das Leben zu retten.
> 
> Hab halt ein Problem mit Heuchelei.



Woher willst du Schlaumeier wissen das Ich oder  sonst wer nichts gegen die Armut tun? Das ist hier nur einfach nicht Thema!



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Hallo? Jetzt ist noch Hitler der arme oder was??? Zum Glück hat man ihn aufgehalten, oder willst du das jetzt auch noch den USA verübeln?



Hört endlich mit dieser Geschichtschieberei auf, Hittler war damals, Dtl. hat dafür gebüßt, ich finde es eine Frechheit wenn man darauf immer noch reduziert, eine Generation die nichts dafür kann...

von den Indianern und den Mayas redet heut auch kein Schwein mehr, geschweige denn das jemal irgendwer dafür zur Rechenschaft gezogen wurde!


----------



## Jack ONeill (4. Mai 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Hallo? Jetzt ist noch Hitler der arme oder was??? Zum Glück hat man ihn aufgehalten, oder willst du das jetzt auch noch den USA verübeln?
> 
> Wo bleibt der gesunde Menschenverstand? Osama ist tot und das ist gut so, wer mit dem mitleid hat sollte sich einen Psychotherapeuten suchen, den mit dem stimmt was nicht
> 
> sage hier nichts mehr dazu, das ist mir einfach zu dumm..


 
Meine zustimmung hast du, bin ich froh das die sache mit Bin Laden vorbei ist.


----------



## totovo (4. Mai 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Hallo? Jetzt ist noch Hitler der arme oder was??? Zum Glück hat man ihn aufgehalten, oder willst du das jetzt auch noch den USA verübeln?
> 
> Wo bleibt der gesunde Menschenverstand? Osama ist tot und das ist gut so, wer mit dem mitleid hat sollte sich einen Psychotherapeuten suchen, den mit dem stimmt was nicht
> 
> sage hier nichts mehr dazu, das ist mir einfach zu dumm..


 
Ich für meinen Teil habe nie behauptet, dass ich mit ihm Mitleid habe, aber vllt. solltest du die Abendschule besuchen so ganz hast du die Sache mit Recht und Moral gegenüber eigenem Empfinden nicht verstanden!


----------



## Gast20141208 (4. Mai 2011)

Es war nur eine allgemeine Aussage, wenn sich jemand angesprochen fühlt, kann ich nichts dafür.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (4. Mai 2011)

Es ist unmoralisch zu weinen weil ein 1000x facher Mörder erschossen wurde und jedes Jahr 8 Millionen Menschen verhungern. 

Ich lebe wenigstens in der Realität und nicht in einem Rechtsbuch


----------



## totovo (4. Mai 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Es ist unmoralisch zu weinen weil ein 1000x facher Mörder erschossen wurde und jedes Jahr 8 Millionen Menschen verhungern.
> 
> Ich lebe wenigstens in der Realität und nicht in einem Rechtsbuch


 
noch mal, ich bin kein Christ und freue mich auch das er Tod ist, du hast mich anscheinend nicht verstanden, ich erklärs dir:

Osama: 3000 Zivilisten 9/11
USA     : 3500 Zivilisten allein in Afgahnistan

klingelts?

Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt auch sehr traurig das jedes jahr so viele Menschen in den 3. Weltländern sterben müssen...
Umsonst wollte ich nicht später bei Ärtze ohne Grenzen mitwirken, in welcher Form ist noch offen...


----------



## Gast XXXXX (4. Mai 2011)

Wenn der wirklich tot ist, dann tritt einfach jemand anderes an seine stelle.
Als ob damit der Terror vorbei ware 

Aber gut das die amis das schön allein geregelt haben, somas haben sie wieder den Hass aus der Arabichen Welt.


----------



## frEnzy (4. Mai 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> bin ich froh das die sache mit Bin Laden vorbei ist.


Ist sie das? Jetzt gibts Vergeltungsschläge für die die USA oder andere betroffene wieder Vergeltung üben und das Rad der Gewalt dreht sich weiter. Frieden bekommt man so nicht aber das war ja auch nie das Ziel. Die USA ist die längste Zeit eine Weltmacht gewesen. Sie hat längst ihren Zenit überschritten und versucht zu retten, was zu retten ist.

@all: Das gute an den Menschenrechten ist ja, dass sie jedem zustehen. Und da gibt es keine Ausnahme. Jeder, der sich nicht daran hält oder das Handeln derjenigen gutheißt, die eben diese Rechte ignorieren oder gar mit Füßen treten, aber für sich die Rechte in Anspruch nimmt, ist ein elender Heuchler und Meister der Doppelmoral

Ich bin echt erschrocken darüber, wie viele hier nicht kapiert haben, um was es wirklich geht. Und diese "argumentieren" sich einen Scheiß zusammen, das ist unglaublich. Kleiner Hinweis (Grundgesetzt Artikel 1):

(1) Die Würde des Menschen ist unantastbar. Sie zu achten und zu schützen ist Verpflichtung aller staatlichen Gewalt.
 (2) Das Deutsche Volk bekennt sich darum zu unverletzlichen und unveräußerlichen *Menschenrechte* als Grundlage jeder menschlichen Gemeinschaft, des Friedens und der Gerechtigkeit in der Welt.
 (3) Die nachfolgenden Grundrechte binden Gesetzgebung, vollziehende Gewalt und Rechtsprechung als unmittelbar geltendes Recht.


Zweiter kleiner Hinweis (Auszüge aus den Menschenrechten):



Menschenwürde
Geltung der Rechte für alle Menschen in allen Ländern und Gebieten, unabhängig von ihrer internationalen Stellung
Recht auf Leben, Freiheit und Sicherheit
Verbot der Folter oder grausamer, unmenschlicher Behandlung
Anspruch auf Anerkennung als Rechtsperson
Gleichheit vor dem Gesetz
Anspruch auf Rechtsschutz
Anspruch auf öffentliches Verfahren vor einem unabhängigen Rechtsverfahren
Rechtsstaatliche Garantien: Unschuldsvermutung, keine Strafe ohne Gesetz
 
Auf das alles wurde von den USA geschissen. Nur mal so am Rande...


----------



## Forseti (4. Mai 2011)

Jetzt meinen die Amerikaner ja sogar, dass Osama unbewaffnet war. Also war es Mord und Obama oder wer immer sein OK gegeben hat gehören vor ein Gericht. Und sowas will ein Rechtsstaat sein.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (4. Mai 2011)

Verbrecher haben kein Recht auf Freiheit, kann ja niemand was dafür das er durch Notwehr? erschossen wurde, Notwehr ist auch ein Gesetz..

Es fiel wohl nicht ohne Grund ein Helikopter vom Himmel. Da hat man den Finger am Abzug, und wenn der dann irgendwo rausgerannt kommt mit irgendeinem Geschrei wird wahrscheinlich geschossen oder nicht?


----------



## nyso (4. Mai 2011)

totovo schrieb:


> noch mal, ich bin kein Christ und freue mich auch das er Tod ist, du hast mich anscheinend nicht verstanden, ich erklärs dir:
> 
> Osama: 3000 Zivilisten 9/11
> USA     : 3500 Zivilisten allein in Afgahnistan
> ...


 
Die Amerikanier haben in Afghanistan mehrere hunderttausend Menschen auf dem Gewissen, im Irak sogar über eine Million. Nur mal so nebenbei.

Edit: Der Mensch der getötet wurde, ob Osama hin oder her, war unbewaffnet. Es gab keine Gegenwehr. Er wurde offenbar mit einem großkalibrigem Scharfschützengewehr erschossen, mitten in den Kopf. Es wurde nicht versucht ihn festzunehmen, es war ein Mordkommando.


----------



## ChaoZ (4. Mai 2011)

Klingt schon komisch, dass sie ihn direkt getötet haben und nicht festgenommen. Ist eigentlich keine zivilisierte Art. Aber Bin Laden hat es nicht verdient, in einem Gefängnis eine Unterkunft zu bekommen.
Ob dabei Zivilisten drauf gegangen sind, ist mir egal. Mir ist es ziemlich egal, ob und wo nun Leute sterben. Das ist nunmal so und kann nicht geändert werden. Zumindest nicht von mir. Aber Osama Bin Laden hat den Islam für leichtgläubige Leute zu etwas Bösen gemacht. Auch wenn es hart klingt, hier in Deutschland werden Islamisten nicht als vollwertige Menschen (wie z.B. Christen deren Ansicht nach) gesehen. Als normaler Fritz Otto Müller hört man doch immer nur von Krieg und Terrorismus der Islamisten.


----------



## zøtac (4. Mai 2011)

Ich weiß nicht warum sich manche so aufregen das er erschossen wurde, er hätte eh die Todesstrafe bekommen, und so ein Typ hat echt nichts anderes verdient


----------



## Forseti (4. Mai 2011)

auch Kriminellen steht ein gerechtes Verfahren zu. Die Amis hatten nur Angst, das im Prozess etwas über sie ans Licht kommt.

Ich kann auch nicht einfach in ein anderes Land gehen, einen unbewaffneten Obama erschießen nur weil ich ihn für x-fachen Mord schuldig finde...


----------



## zøtac (4. Mai 2011)

Denkst du wirklich er hätte ein faires Verfahren bekommen? 
Schau dir mal an wie die abgegangen sind vorm weißen Haus, wie denkst du hätten die Geschworenen und der Richter entschieden? Die Chancen einer Todesstrafe zu entgehen waren vielleicht 0,001^-10


----------



## nyso (4. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> auch Kriminellen steht ein gerechtes Verfahren zu. Die Amis hatten nur Angst, das im Prozess etwas über sie ans Licht kommt.
> 
> Ich kann auch nicht einfach in ein anderes Land gehen, einen unbewaffneten Obama erschießen nur weil ich ihn für x-fachen Mord schuldig finde...


 

Du sagst es, der beste Kommentar den ich zu dem Thema bisher gelesen habe


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du weißt nicht, was für Abkommen die USA mit Pakistan haben.



Keins, dass militärische Einsätze der USA in Pakistan erlauben, erst recht nicht ohne vorherige Zustimmung.



> Auch das ist nicht beweisbar, wenn Bin Laden sich gewehrt hat (und davon kann man ausgehen), kann seine Tötung auch nur ein finaler Rettungsschuss gewesen sein.



Mitlerweile steht offiziell fest, das bin Laden unbewaffnet war und er wurde auch nicht im Kampfgetümmel in einem größeren Raum versehentlich getötet. Wer auch immer ihm gezielt einen Kopfschuss verpasst hat, befand sich in diesem Moment nicht in Lebensgefahr (oder überhaupt nenneswerter Gesundheitsgefahr) durch ihn, vermutlich nicht einmal durch andere - denn so ziemlich jede andere potentiell gefährliche Person auf dem Anwesen dürfte sich vorher in den Weg gestellt haben.



> Auch das kannst du nicht beweisen.
> Wenn du beschossen wirst, und das wurden sie offensichtlich, kannst du zurück schießen.



Wenn ich einen Angriff auf Zivilisten starte, dann ist Gegengewehr keine Legitimation für wildes Rumgeballer. Man sprengt kein Mehrfamilienhaus, weil der Mafiosi im Erdgeschoss sich nicht ohne Gegengewehr ergibt. Jeder einzelne Schritt einer Maßnahme gegen Kriminelle muss darauf ausgelegt werden, das Leben Unschuldiger zu schützen, Rettungsschüsse sind -wie der Name das schon sagt- nur zugelassen, um das Leben Unschuldiger oder sein eigenes zu retten und damit per Definition schonmal nur gegen Leute, von denen unmittelbare Todesgefahr ausgeht, weil sie eine schnell wirkende Waffe haben.



> Auch hier weißt du nicht genau, was abgelaufen ist. Wenn du jemanden festnehmen willst, musst du möglicherweise eine Tür oder Fenster aufbrechen, denn anklopfen bringt eher nichts.
> Auch musst du schnell sein, denn du weißt nicht, welche Bewaffnung die anderen haben, möglicherweise Raketen um die Hubschrauber anzugreifen.
> Also brichst du Fenter und Türen auf, sprengst möglicherweise eine Wand um ins Haus zu kommen.
> Schon mal gesehen, wenn die GSG9 ein Haus stürmt?



Schon mal gesehen, dass das Haus danach eine brennende Ruine ist? Nein.
Das ist der Unterschied zwischen einer polizeilichen Spezialeinheit für die Festnahme von Schwerverbrechern in ziviler Umgebung und den SEALs, einer militärischen Spezialeinheit für die Vernichtung von Schlüsselzielen in Kriegsgebieten.



> Die USA haben den internationalen Gerichtshof in Den Haag nicht in ihrem Parlament ratifiziert, daher unterliegt kein US Bürger nach US Recht diesem Gericht.
> Bei Russland und China ist das übrigens genauso.



Ist (leider) so, aber anklagen könnte man sie trotzdem - sie wären nur nicht zur Kooperation verpflichtet. Aber es wäre dem internationalen Gerichtshof möglich, ein Urteil in Abwesenheit oder zumindest eine Fahndung durchzusetzen und sobald einer der verantwortlichen die USA verlässt und ein Land betritt, dass mit dem IG zusammenarbeitet, würde er festgenommen und der Justiz zugeführt werden.
Oder glaubst du, Serbien hatte den IG ratifiziert, als Mladic seine Greultaten begang?




Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Ich stimme quantenslipstream zu!
> 
> Sorry aber solche Leute wie Osama braucht es auf der Welt nicht! Es ging nicht um seine Ansichten, sondern das er ein verdammter Terrorist ist wie er im Buche steht! (RPG7, dummer Bart)..
> Es wurde Zeit das man Zeichen setzt das man auf dieser Welt nicht machen kann was man will!



Z.B. nicht willkürlich in andere Ländere einfallen, sie in Grund und Boden bomben, tausende Zivilisten töten, die Hoheitsrechte selbst verbündeter Staaten nach belieben irgnorieren,...?
Sorry, aber wenn es darum geht, die Nachricht zu verbreiten, man könne auf dieser Welt nicht "machen, was man will", dann versagen die USA seit knapp einem Jahrzehnt kläglich. Deren Botschaft ist eindeutig "wer die Macht hat, macht was er will". Und z.B. Kim Jong Il hat sich diese Lektion bekanntermaßen gelernt und befolgt... 



> Stell dir nur mal vor ein Familienmitglied von dir ist an so einem Attentat verstorben, weil einer mein er müsse nach seinem Glauben Opfer bringen damit er im Himmel 9 Frauen ****** kann, dann würdest du auch GERECHTIGKEIT (gibt es nicht für 1000ende Tote gegen 1nen!!) verlangen!


 
Ist primitive Rache automatisch "Gerechtigkeit"?




kühlprofi schrieb:


> Osama war der Führer der gefürchtesten Terror-Organisation der Welt. Jeder dritte Bankräuber wird heutzutage mit gezogener Kanone erschossen wieso dann Osama nicht?



Ich weiß nicht, für welches dritte Welt Land deine Statistik gilt, aber zumindest in zivilisierten Ländern wie Deutschland wird kaum ein Bankräuber erschossen und kein einziger, wenn er unbewaffnet ist.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und?
> Nur weil er nicht bewaffnet war, heißt das nicht, dass er ungefährlich ist.



Mag sein, dass ich gewisse PSI-Kräfte übersehen habe, aber auf den letzten mir bekannten Bildern war ObL ein schmächtiger 50+ jähriger, dem man seine diversen schweren Krankheiten durchaus Ansah. Sowas reißt nicht mal in Hollywood einem SEAL-Team die Köpfe von den Schultern.




Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Klar sind auch Zivilisten gestorben, teils auch unnötig! Aber niemand kann die einzelnen Soldaten steuern die ein Blackout haben und auf Zivilisten schiessen, das ist psychologisch gesehen vielleicht noch erkärbar!



Sorry, aber der Einsatz unkontrollierbarer Killer/Psychopathen gegen Zivilisten mag "erklärbar" sein, genauso wie das Verhalten der RAF (um mal nicht den Scheitel zu nehmen  ), aber moralisch zu akzeptieren ist es ganz sicher nicht.




Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Ich finde es richtig mit Rache, die Leute im WTC hatten auch keine Chance. Warum sollte man den Typen dann erst vor Gericht stellen.
> 
> Ich sag nur am Ende ist eine Kugel für den günstiger als die kosten im Gefängnis, klingt zwar hart aber ist so



Kosten im Gefängniss? Abgesehen von Leuten, die Todesstrafe aus religiösen Gründen ablehnen/der Meinung sind, dass sie niemand verdient hat und von Leuten, die Folter befürworten, dürfte wohl niemand eine längere Strafzeit erwarten. Die Frage ist einfach nur, ob er das Recht auf eine Gerichtsverhandlung hat, sprich: Ob Rechtsstaatlichkeit und Menschenrechte gelten. Oder ob wir es hier mit einem entweder absolutistischen Staat oder einer Bananenrepublik bzw. mit einem kriminellen Regime zu tun haben, dass nach Lust und Laune Ermordungen durchführt. (um mal einen nicht-Vergleich zu machen: Selbst in der DDR wurden unbequeme Leute nur willkürlich eingesperrt, aber typischerweise nicht ermordet)



kühlprofi schrieb:


> und wennschon, hätten sie ihm auch zehnmal in den Kopf schiessen können, spielt doch keine Rolle. Vielleicht haben sich ja auch aus Versehen Schüsse gelöst oder er hat sich selber zweimal in den Kopf geschossen.



Sich selbst zweimal (!) in den Kopf geschossen. Ohne Waffe.
So langsam frage ich mich, warum er an 9/11 nicht einfach selbst (=ohne Flugzeug) das WTC umgeflogen hat...




wubroha schrieb:


> Laut Ard-VT wurde der Frau ins Bein geschossen und Osama unbewaffnet abgeknallt-Bilder rücken sie nicht raus weils wohl zu "grausam" sein soll.


 

Aus dem Mund eine US-Verantwortlichen ist das eine nicht wirklich glaubwürdige Begründung. Entweder sie haben ihn nicht erschossen, sondern durch nen Fleischwolf gedreht .lebend. .langsam. .mit den Füßen anfangend. oder es nicht grausamer als das, was man von anderen ruhmreichen US-Militäreinsätzen zeigt.




frEnzy schrieb:


> Für die Alkaida Jungs sind wir übrigens die Terroristen, falls ihr das noch nicht bedacht habt denn unsere Soldaten sind in ihr Land eingedrungen, haben ihre Frauen und Kinder getötet, ihre Häuser und Autos zerstört, haben ihnen und ihrem Land durch unser wirtschaftliches Handeln imensen Schaden zugefügt und die wenigen,  die sich mit all ihren Möglichkeiten gegen die unmenschlichen Besatzer zur wehr setzen, werden gejagt und hinterrücks ermordet. Sogar wenn sie unbewaffnet sind!



Anm.: Nich Al Quaida und z.B. Taliban verwechseln. Al Quaida hat die Wurzeln in Arabien und hat den Kampf aufgenommen, weil westliche Leute sich auf geweihtem Boden bewegen und das politische Geschehen beeinflussen - nicht wegen Militäraktionen, Tötungen,... . Da ist in dem Fall mal eindeutig zu sagen, wer "angefangen hat", und das war Al Quaida.




JimJuggy schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ob er nicht tatsächlich schon früher gestorben ist und inwieweit sich die USA die "Mühe" gemacht hat, ihn zu finden. Plausibel wäre es allerdings und dann hat man jetzt in der Öffentlichkeit passend zu den ganzen Aufständen im nahen Osten ein weiteres Zeichen, dass die Regime und Terrororganisationen in der Region schwächer werden. Dann hat die USA zumindest ein Erfolgserlebnis.



Man kann wohl davon ausgehen, dass eine Tötung in Afghanistan für die USA ähnlich positive Meldungen mit sich gebracht hätte und das ohne die internationalen Spannungen. Auch eine Tötung im Kampf hätte jeder sofort geglaubt.
=> Die Wahl des Ortes hing vom getöten ab, das genaue Umfeld und der Ablauf seines Todes waren ebenfalls nicht von den USA geplant.
Die einzige Möglichkeit für eine Falschdarstellung, die noch offen ist, wäre die Identität des Getöteten. Da sind die Beweise sehr schnell verschwunden und es wäre denkbar, dass man nur einen Doppelgänger oder niemanden oder jemand ganz anderes erwischt hat und/oder ObL gar nicht oder vorher, ggf. ohne zuwirken der USA oder in einer Aktion, die man besser verschweigt, getötet wurde.
Nichts genaues weiß man nicht - aber Fakt ist, dass die USA einen tödlichen Militäreinsatz in Pakistan durchgeführt haben, dass sie gestehen, einen unbewaffneten ObL erschossen zu haben und dass es seit rund einem halben Jahrzehnt keine Hinweise darauf gibt, das er lebt.




nyso schrieb:


> Sagt wer? Das ist nur das typische Bild-Gelaber, ohne jegliche Fakten. Bin Laden wurde nie vor Gericht gestellt, noch nichtmal angeklagt. Somit ist nichts bewiesen. Bush hat es damals behauptet, konnte das aber nie schlüssig beweisen.



Es wurde afaik nie bewiesen, das ObL hinter 9/11 steckt, aber seine Bekenntnisse zu früheren Anschlägen und seine Zustimmung zu 9/11 sind afaik unumstritten. Man braucht nicht darüber diskutieren, ob er ein gemeingefährliches Arschloch war - das ist gesichert. Was für Aktionen auf dieses Wissen folgen sollten und welche nicht, das ist die Frage.


----------



## Marc1504 (4. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> auch Kriminellen steht ein gerechtes Verfahren zu.



Es wurden 4 Passagiermaschinen voller Menschen als Bomben benutzt, in mehreren Gebäuden ca. 3.000 Menschen getötet. 
In welchem "gerechten Verfahren" wurden diese Menschen zum Tode durch Explosion / Feuer / Ersticken / Aus-dem-Fenster-Springen verurteilt?? 
Oder die Menschen auf der USS Cole? Die Leute, die beim ersten Anschlag aufs WTC zu Schaden kamen? Die Leute in der US-Botschaft in -wo war das? Nairobi? Glaube. Und und und. London? Madrid? 

Mann mann, wir reden hier nicht von einem "Kriminellen", der ´ne Bank ausgeraubt hat oder eine Packung Zigaretten geklaut hat oder sowas, sondern von dem Drahtzieher unzähliger Anschläge auf völlig unbeteiligte und wehrlose Menschen. 

Mit anderen Worten: Von einer der schlimmsten Bestien überhaupt. Dieser Mann hat seine Menschenrechte mehr als einmal für alle Zeiten verwirkt, denn er war kein Mensch, sondern der Diener des Teufels. 



Forseti schrieb:


> Die Amis hatten nur Angst, das im Prozess etwas über sie ans Licht kommt.



Sicher. Und 9/11 war ja eh wahlweise das Werk des CIA / NSA oder den Juden, ja? Vielleicht die Illuminaten? Skull&Bones? Jeder, nur nicht "friedliche Muslime", oder? Gregor Gysi, bist Du´s? Trttin? Roth? Nahles? 

Die Amis hatten bestimmt Angst, weil man ja einen Prozess NIEMALS unter Ausschluss der Öffentlichkeit abhalten kann, ne? Oder zeitweilig Kameras und Tonaufzeichnungen verbieten, wenn man denn etwas zu verbergen HÄTTE. lol...

Und nehmen wir mal an, DU wärest der amerikanische Soldat und hättest Tausende Deiner Landsleute elendig krepieren sehen wegen diesem Mann. Vielleicht sogar Angehörige oder Freunde verloren oder wärest sonstwie emotional involviert gewesen, wie jeder Amerikaner an diesem Tag. Was würdest Du tun, wenn Du diesem Monster, das dies getan hat, bewaffnet ggü stehen würdest? Lass mich raten: Einen Stuhlkreis bilden und die Sache ausdiskutieren...



Forseti schrieb:


> Ich kann auch nicht einfach in ein anderes Land gehen, einen unbewaffneten Obama erschießen nur weil ich ihn für x-fachen Mord schuldig finde...



Hättest Du wegen Barack Hussein Obama 3.000 Angehörige verloren, hätte aber jeder Mensch der Welt dafür Verständnis , wenn Du es dennoch tätest...außer natürlich, Du bist Amerikaner. Dann nicht.


----------



## nyso (4. Mai 2011)

Marc1504 schrieb:


> Hättest Du wegen Barack Hussein Obama 3.000 Angehörige verloren, hätte aber jeder Mensch der Welt dafür Verständnis , wenn Du es dennoch tätest...außer natürlich, Du bist Amerikaner. Dann nicht.


 

Och, wenn Obama so weitermacht bringen die andauernden Drohnenangriffe in Pakistan, bei dem schon hunderte, wenn nicht tausende Zivilisten gestorben sind, bald jedem Pakistani das recht Obama zu töten? Sollnse machen, meinen Segen haben sie Denn Obama hat ganz klar mehr Menschen auf dem Gewissen als Osama, und nein, ich habe nicht die Buchstaben verwechselt


----------



## Pagz (4. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> auch Kriminellen steht ein gerechtes Verfahren zu. Die Amis hatten nur Angst, das im Prozess etwas über sie ans Licht kommt.
> 
> Ich kann auch nicht einfach in ein anderes Land gehen, einen unbewaffneten Obama erschießen nur weil ich ihn für x-fachen Mord schuldig finde...


 

Würde ich dir in jedem anderen Fall zustimmen, und wahrscheinlich auch bei diesem. Im Nachhinein rege ich mich trotzdem ncht über die USA auf. 
Im Ernst: Was hätte ein Gerichtsverfahren gebracht? Am Ende wäre es sowieso Todesstrafe gworden, dazu kommt noch der enorme (auch finanzielle) Aufwand vom Gerichtsverfahren und die Gefahr, dass Al-Qaida versucht, Bin Laden frei zu pressen oder frei zu kämpfen. Deswegen würde ich sagen, dass es, auch wenn es rechtlich vielleicht nicht eindeutig ist, trotzdem die beste Lösung war


----------



## poiu (4. Mai 2011)

hier mal ein  Artikel der sich mit dem Thema auseinandersetzt

Tod eines “Terrorfürsten” » Spiegelfechter

Ausschnitt:



> Dies, ein möglicherweise staatlich angeordneter Mord, in den letzten Jahren gerne als “gezielte Tötung” blumig verharmlost, für sich allein genommen, wäre Grund genug, innezuhalten und sich über das westliche Staats- und Rechtssystem Gedanken zu machen. Es bleibt aber nicht dabei: Jubelarien und Glückwunschadressen (nicht nur) westlicher Politiker machen das ganze unerträglich. So, wie es niemals angemessen gewesen wäre, über den Fall der Twin Towers zu jubeln und damit den Tod tausender Unschuldiger zu begrüssen, so ist es auch nicht angemessen, jetzt den Tod des mutmaßlichen Drahtziehers zu bejubeln. Nachdem Rechtsstaatlichkeit ja unser selbstgewählter Grundsatz ist,....


----------



## nyso (4. Mai 2011)

Robin123 schrieb:


> Würde ich dir in jedem anderen Fall zustimmen, und wahrscheinlich auch bei diesem. Im Nachhinein rege ich mich trotzdem ncht über die USA auf.
> Im Ernst: Was hätte ein Gerichtsverfahren gebracht? Am Ende wäre es sowieso Todesstrafe gworden, dazu kommt noch der enorme (auch finanzielle) Aufwand vom Gerichtsverfahren und die Gefahr, dass Al-Qaida versucht, Bin Laden frei zu pressen oder frei zu kämpfen. Deswegen würde ich sagen, dass es, auch wenn es rechtlich vielleicht nicht eindeutig ist, trotzdem die beste Lösung war


 
Ein Gerichtsverfahren hätte erstmal unwiderlegbar beweisen müssen, das er schuldig ist. Und das können die Amis ganz einfach nicht. Folge: Freigesprochen. Und das wäre ja wohl der SuperGAU schlechthin


----------



## Marc1504 (4. Mai 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Och, wenn Obama so weitermacht bringen die andauernden Drohnenangriffe in Pakistan, bei dem schon hunderte, wenn nicht tausende Zivilisten gestorben sind, bald jedem Pakistani das recht Obama zu töten? Sollnse machen, meinen Segen haben sie Denn Obama hat ganz klar mehr Menschen auf dem Gewissen als Osama, und nein, ich habe nicht die Buchstaben verwechselt


 
Haha, ja, geil oder? Ich meine, wir reden hier von dem "CHANGE"-Messias, dem All-Obama, dem gottgleichen Wesen...hahahaaaaa!!!
Und dank dieses ersten echten Erfolges seiner Amtszeit, dem einzig sinnvollen, was er in 3 Jahren hingekriegt hat, wird er sicher bald noch 4 Jahre weiterstümpern und den USA schaden dürfen


----------



## Pagz (4. Mai 2011)

@Nyso: Hätten sie wahrscheinlich auch hingekriegt, aber ja, das ist noch ein Grund, es nicht auf ein Gerichtsverfahren ankommen zu lassen


----------



## alm0st (4. Mai 2011)

Politik ist so ein schönes Streitthema 

Osama hatte es verdient zu sterben, ob er jetzt auf dem elektrischen gelandet wäre oder eben 2 Kugeln in die Birne gejagt bekommt... Jemand der so viel Leid und Schmerz verursacht hat und das auch noch mit Stolz vertritt, der verdients nicht anders. Und ganz ehrlich: er soll froh sein dass die Amis es für ihn so kurz und schmerzlos gemaht haben, denn das was die Taliban Krieger da unten im nahen Osten mit gefangenen US Soldaten veranstalten, ist bei weitem um ein Vielfaches schlimmer.


----------



## nyso (4. Mai 2011)

Robin123 schrieb:


> @Nyso: Hätten sie wahrscheinlich auch hingekriegt, aber ja, das ist noch ein Grund, es nicht auf ein Gerichtsverfahren ankommen zu lassen


 
Gerade deswegen hatte ich auf eine Gerichtsverhandlung gehofft^^ Sie hätten alle, nicht existenten Beweise, zeigen müssen



R.e.A.c.T. schrieb:


> Politik ist so ein schönes Streitthema
> 
> Osama  hatte es verdient zu sterben, ob er jetzt auf dem elektrischen gelandet  wäre oder eben 2 Kugeln in die Birne gejagt bekommt... Jemand der so  viel Leid und Schmerz verursacht hat und das auch noch mit Stolz  vertritt, der verdients nicht anders. Und ganz ehrlich: er soll froh  sein dass die Amis es für ihn so kurz und schmerzlos gemaht haben, denn  das was die Taliban Krieger da unten im nahen Osten mit gefangenen US  Soldaten veranstalten, ist bei weitem um ein Vielfaches  schlimmer.


 

Erinnert mich schon wieder an Bild Niveau. Afaik gibt es keine gefangenen US-Soldaten, wie auch. Es gibt aber tausende gefangene Afghanis und Irakis, die im Knast gefoltert und ermordet werden.
Teilweise werden afghanische Gefangene als Zeilscheiben eingesetzt etc. So leid es mir tut, aber deine Schlussfolgerung ist schlicht falsch


----------



## Pagz (4. Mai 2011)

Und was hättest du davon gehabt?
Wäre am Ende nur  eine Möglichkeit für Osama, seine ganzen Ideologischen Vorstellungen der Weltöffentlichkeit "vorzustellen"


----------



## Marc1504 (4. Mai 2011)

Robin123 schrieb:


> Und was hättest du davon gehabt?
> Wäre am Ende nur  eine Möglichkeit für Osama, seine ganzen Ideologischen Vorstellungen der Weltöffentlichkeit "vorzustellen"


 
Wäre wirklich nicht schlecht gewesen, wenn es so gekommen wäre, denn er hätte all seine Taten mit dem Koran rechtfertigen können. Dann hätten sich unzählige Menschen die Augen gerieben und besser verstanden, wie es kommt, dass zwar nicht alle Moslems Terroisten sind, aber fast alle Terroristen Moslems.
"Taliban" heisst übersetzt "Koranschüler" - die tun nur buchstabengetreu das, was in diesem Machwerk steht. Osama auch.


----------



## frEnzy (4. Mai 2011)

Na gut, wenn es also OK war, dass Osama ermordet wurde, weil er ca. 3000, vielleicht 4000 Menschen auf dem Gewissen hat, dann dürfen ab sofort Obama, Bush, Merkel, Schröder etc. von jedem erschossen werden. Die haben durch ihr handeln wesentlich mehr Tote auf ihrer Rechnung. Ach ne, geht ja nicht. Die sind ja die Guten...


----------



## Forseti (4. Mai 2011)

Man hätte ihn in einem neutralen Land wie die Schweiz vor Gericht stellen können. Den Haag ist schlecht, da wird auch nur Siegerjustiz wie in den Nürnberger Prozessen geübt, nur ohne Todesstrafen.


----------



## Pagz (4. Mai 2011)

Marc1504 schrieb:


> Wäre wirklich nicht schlecht gewesen, wenn es so gekommen wäre, denn er hätte all seine Taten mit dem Koran rechtfertigen können. Dann hätten sich unzählige Menschen die Augen gerieben und besser verstanden, wie es kommt, dass zwar nicht alle Moslems Terroisten sind, aber fast alle Terroristen Moslems.
> "Taliban" heisst übersetzt "Koranschüler" - die tun nur buchstabengetreu das, was in diesem Machwerk steht. Osama auch.


 
Ich glaube dazu muss ich nicht viel sagen, außer vielleicht ein paar Stichworte: KKK, RAF, IRA, Hamas etc........


----------



## Marc1504 (4. Mai 2011)

"HAMAS" vor allem Dingen welcher Ideologie frönten die nochmal? 
Und ja, die Zeitungen sind ja täglich voll von Anschlägen der anderen Gruppen...

Außerdem schrieb ich "FAST".


----------



## Pagz (4. Mai 2011)

Marc1504 schrieb:


> "HAMAS" vor allem Dingen welcher Ideologie frönten die nochmal?
> Und ja, die Zeitungen sind ja täglich voll von Anschlägen der anderen Gruppen...
> 
> Außerdem schrieb ich "FAST".


 
Oh stimmt, hätte besser auf Wikioedia schauen sollen davor, na ja Fehler passieren , dafür werde ich mal noch die ETA in den Raum

Und nein die Zeitungen sind nicht voll damit, weil es die RAF nicht mehr gibt, der KKK auch nicht mehr so aktiv, oder sagen wir lieber organisiert, ist, und es in Deutschland keinen Interessiert, ob mal wieder eine Gruppe Schwarzer zu Tode geprügelt worden ist
Die IRA hat auch einfach an Einfluss verloren, hättest du diesen Post vor ca 20Jahren verfasst, hättest du bestimmt das ein oder Andere in Zeitungen lesen können


----------



## Marc1504 (4. Mai 2011)

Ja, und meine Aussage, dass fast alle Terroristen Moslems sind, ist HEUTE nun mal so. Danke für Deine widerwillige Zustimmung


----------



## Pagz (4. Mai 2011)

Marc1504 schrieb:


> Ja, und meine Aussage, dass fast alle Terroristen Moslems sind, ist HEUTE nun mal so. Danke für Deine widerwillige Zustimmung


 
Ach und auf welchen Quellen beruht deine Aussage?
Hast du alle Terroristen aufgereiht und gezählt?


----------



## ChaoZ (4. Mai 2011)

Jetzt wird hier schon Merkel mit Osama Bin Laden gleichgestellt? 

Er hat nichts anderes verdient als zwei Kugeln in den Kopf, dass ist meine Meinung und die lasse ich nicht ändern. Aber ich denke, eine schlimmere Strafe wäre es gewesen, ihn einen Tag lang mit den Familien der Toten des 9/11 sprechen zu lassen. Natürlich ganz friedlich. Damit er sieht, welches Leid diese Menschen haben.


----------



## Marc1504 (4. Mai 2011)

Gegenfrage: Kannst Du mir nur einen EINZIGEN Terroranschlag der jüngeren Vergangenheit nennen, wo die Täter NICHT Moslems waren? 

Ich denke nicht... außer, jetzt kommen wieder so dümmliche Argumente wie "die Amis mit ihren Drohnen", oder "die Israelis erschiessen in Gaza Leute". Das ist ein anderes Thema, aber DAS ist laut Definition KEIN Terrorismus.



chaoz schrieb:


> jetzt wird hier schon merkel mit osama bin laden gleichgestellt?
> 
> Er hat nichts anderes verdient als zwei kugeln in den kopf, dass ist meine meinung und die lasse ich nicht ändern. Aber ich denke, eine schlimmere strafe wäre es gewesen, ihn einen tag lang mit den familien der toten des 9/11 sprechen zu lassen. Natürlich ganz friedlich. Damit er sieht, welches leid diese menschen haben.


 

danke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pagz (4. Mai 2011)

Marc1504 schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: Kannst Du mir nur einen EINZIGEN Terroranschlag der jüngeren Vergangenheit nennen, wo die Täter NICHT Moslems waren?
> 
> Ich denke nicht... außer, jetzt kommen wieder so dümmliche Argumente wie "die Amis mit ihren Drohnen", oder "die Israelis erschiessen in Gaza Leute". Das ist ein anderes Thema, aber DAS ist laut Definition KEIN Terrorismus.


 
Die Anschläge auf die Madrider Züge waren wahrscheinlich von der ETA oder einer Tochterorganisation durchgeführt. 
Nebenbei bin ich kein Terrorexperte und wie schon gesagt, wenn täglich Schwarze in USA zu Tode geprügelt werden, dann ist das auch Terror, auch wenn das vielleicht nicht in den Zeitungen steht


----------



## Forseti (4. Mai 2011)

Testament aufgetaucht: Bin Laden erteilte eigenen Kindern Terrorverbot - Nachrichten Politik - Ausland - WELT ONLINE
Wahrscheinlich war Bin Laden gar nicht so schlimm wie die Amerikaner ihn darstellen


----------



## Gast20141208 (4. Mai 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Ein Gerichtsverfahren hätte erstmal unwiderlegbar beweisen müssen, das er schuldig ist. Und das können die Amis ganz einfach nicht. Folge: Freigesprochen. Und das wäre ja wohl der SuperGAU schlechthin


Du bist doch nicht wirklich der Meinung, dass Bin Laden vor einem amerikanischem Gericht für unschuldig befunden worden wäre, oder? 
Da hätten sie irgendwelche Beweise aufgebracht und die Geschworenen hätten einstimmig für schuldig gestimmt.


----------



## Marc1504 (4. Mai 2011)

@Robin:

Madrider Zuganschläge

Zitat: "Die Zuganschläge in der spanischen Hauptstadt _Madrid_ waren eine Serie von zehn durch islamistische _Terroristen_ ausgelösten Bombenexplosionen" 

Aber schön, Deine Sichtweise kennt man nun. Islamische Terroristen sind halb so schlimm, weil andere - teils von Dir erfundene -Terroristen existieren. Alles halb so schlimm, oder?


----------



## Pagz (4. Mai 2011)

Marc1504 schrieb:


> @Robin:
> 
> Madrider Zuganschläge
> 
> ...



Ich mag vielleicht wie schon gesagt kein Terrorexperte zu sein; was deinen Aussagen zufolge nicht anders bei dir aussieht, aber deswegen lasse ich mir doch nicht vorwerfen, dass ich Hitler gut finde. Das geht eindeutig zu weit. Ich bin raus hier, und nebenbei bemerkt konntest du keine einzige Quelle für deine Behauptungen vorzeigen, also kannst du mir sicherlich nicht vorwerfen, ich erfinde Terroristen! Leb ruhig weiter in deiner Welt, vielleicht begreifst du es irgentwann.
Und ich würde dir raten den letzten Kommentar von dir zu ändern, bevor ich den Melden Button drücke!


----------



## Woohoo (4. Mai 2011)

> wenn täglich Schwarze in USA zu Tode geprügelt werden,


Gibt es dazu eine Quelle?

Zu Osama: Schlimm finde ich das nicht, wenn das alles stimmt.


----------



## Pagz (4. Mai 2011)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Gibt es dazu eine Quelle?



Ku-Klux-Klan
Zitat:
 "Es wurden mehr als 180 Kirchen afroamerikanischer Gemeinden in den letzten Jahren durch Brandanschläge zerstört"

Dazu kommt meine eigene Erfahrung, nachdem ich eine Zeit in Amerika gelebt habe. Aber wie schon mal gesagt, dass kommt meistens nicht groß in den Nachrichten, in Dtl. weil es niemanden interessiert/es wichtigere Themen gibt und in Amerika, weil Gewalt gegen Schwarze dort noch immer eine Art Tabuthema ist


----------



## Marc1504 (4. Mai 2011)

Robin123 schrieb:


> Und ich würde dir raten den letzten Kommentar  von dir zu ändern, bevor ich den Melden Button drücke!



Wenn einem die Argumente ausgehen, fängt man eben an zu drohen 

Wo habe ich gesagt, dass DU H. gut findest? Ich habe nur Deine verquere Argumentation auf ein anderes Thema umgelegt. 
Denn Du versuchst krampfhaft zu "beweisen", dass ich mit der Aussage, dass heutzutage fast alle Terrorsiten Moslems sind, falsch liege. 

Und dass islamistische Terroristen doch irgendwie schützenswert sind, weil es ja früher mal die ETA, RAF oder den KKK gab...
Zumindest erweckst Du diesen Eindruck. 

Sollte ich Dich verletzt haben, nimm bitte meine ehrliche Entschuldigung an. Leider weiss ich nicht, wo ich das getan habe!?


----------



## Pagz (4. Mai 2011)

Marc1504 schrieb:


> Wenn einem die Argumente ausgehen, fängt man eben an zu drohen


Wo hab ich gedroht? Ich hab lediglich gesagt, dass du die Stelle mit Hitler aus deinem Post editieren sollst. Dadrinn hast du mich als eine Person dargestellt, die Hitler eigentlich gar nicht so schlimm findet. Dass will ich so einfach nicht stehen haben, also respektiere das bitte!





> Und dass islamistische Terroristen doch irgendwie schützenswert sind, weil es ja früher mal die ETA, RAF oder den KKK gab...



Wo hab ich das gesagt? Ich hab lediglich gesagt, dass es auch andere Terroristen als Islamistische gibt, das heißt doch nicht, dass Islamistische deswegen besser sind


----------



## Woohoo (4. Mai 2011)

Anderen Religionen fehlt es vielleicht einfach an menschlichem Material, das jung ist und keine großen Zukunftperspektiven hat.


----------



## Pagz (4. Mai 2011)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Anderen Religionen fehlt es vielleicht einfach an menschlichem Material, das jung ist und keine großen Zukunftperspektiven hat.


 Jop so ähnlich würde ich das auch erklären. Terrorismus gedeiht nun mal gut in instabilen Staaten. Da in diesen historisch bedingt meist der Islam die Staatsreligion ist, folgt daraus natürlich, dass es auch viele islamistische Terroristen gibt. Das hat aber nichts oder nur wenig mit der Religion zu tun und heißt auch nicht, dass es in "stabilen" Staaten keinen Terrorismus gibt


----------



## Marc1504 (4. Mai 2011)

Robin123 schrieb:


> Wo hab ich gedroht? Ich hab lediglich gesagt, dass du die Stelle mit Hitler aus deinem Post editieren sollst. Dadrinn hast du mich als eine Person dargestellt, die Hitler eigentlich gar nicht so schlimm findet. Dass will ich so einfach nicht stehen haben, also respektiere das bitte!




 In Ordnung, wenn Du es so begründest, verstehe und respektiere ich es. Wird gleich erledigt. Ich hätte einen weniger verstörenden Vergleich wählen sollen. 

EDIT: Getan. 



Woohoo schrieb:


> Anderen Religionen fehlt es vielleicht einfach an  menschlichem Material, das jung ist und keine großen Zukunftperspektiven  hat.



Anderen Religionen fehlt es vielleicht eher an der Möglichkeit, solche Taten mit ihren heiligen Schriften begründen und rechtfertigen zu können...


----------



## Pagz (4. Mai 2011)

Marc1504 schrieb:


> In Ordnung, wenn Du es so begründest, verstehe und respektiere ich es. Wird gleich erledigt. Ich hätte einen weniger verstörenden Vergleich wählen sollen.
> 
> EDIT: Getan.



Danke, auch wenn "unpassender Vergleich" als Erklärung gereicht hätte....




> Anderen Religionen fehlt es vielleicht eher an der Möglichkeit, solche Taten mit ihren heiligen Schriften begründen und rechtfertigen zu können...


Ach da findest du in jeder "heiligen Schrift" etwas.....
Ich veerweise jetzt nur mal auf das alte Testament


----------



## Woohoo (4. Mai 2011)

Keine monotheistische Religion ist friedlich.


----------



## zøtac (4. Mai 2011)

Deswegen finde ich gehören Religionen abgeschafft, wäre dann aber eine Einschränkung der Religionsfreiheit


----------



## Marc1504 (4. Mai 2011)

Robin123 schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Bitte  

Und wieder falsch. Im AT sind Geschichten gesammelt, wie es "damals war", und was passiert ist. Wertfrei. 
Im Koran gibt es unzählige direkte Aufrufe zum Mord, ähnlich zu werten, wie bei uns die 10 Gebote. Bei den Christen und allen anderen mir bekannten Religionen ist das Töten von Menschen jedoch geächtet und/oder verboten. Im Islam ist es GEBOTEN. Kleiner, aber feiner Unterschied, würde ich sagen.


----------



## Woohoo (4. Mai 2011)

Der Schreiber des Koran war ja auch ein Kriegsherr/verbrecher!? da braucht man sich nicht sehr wundern.

Ausrede: der Text wurde von "Gott" übermittelt.


----------



## Pagz (4. Mai 2011)

Marc1504 schrieb:


> Bitte
> 
> Und wieder falsch. Im AT sind Geschichten gesammelt, wie es "damals war", und was passiert ist. Wertfrei.



Mh, ja sicher, es hat Heuschrecken, Frösche und Stechmücken vom Himmel geregnet Auch Geschichten können Wertungen enthalten, wenn auch nicht so offentlichtlich


----------



## Marc1504 (4. Mai 2011)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Der Schreiber des Koran war ja auch ein Kriegsherr/verbrecher!? da braucht man sich nicht sehr wundern.
> 
> Ausrede: der Text wurde von "Gott" übermittelt.


 
Ja, und man könnte noch viel mehr üble, aber zutreffende Titel neben Verbrecher usw. verwenden, die ich hier aber nicht alle nennen möchte... nur einige: (Massen-)Mörder, Vergewaltiger und viele mehr.
Und diesem mehr als zweifelhaften Mann eifern alle gläubigen Muslime mehr oder weniger heftig nach, denn er war in ihren Augen der "perfekteste Mensch, der je gelebt hat"...

Osama bin Baden  kam dem schon recht nahe.



Robin123 schrieb:


> Mh, ja sicher, es hat Heuschrecken, Frösche und Stechmücken vom Himmel geregnet Auch Geschichten können Wertungen enthalten, wenn auch nicht so offentlichtlich



Die hat es vermutlich nicht geregnet, nein. Aber die Wertung, die man jetzt aus dieser Geschichte herauslesen kann, ist welche nun genau? Dass man Menschen töten soll? Kann der Logik nicht folgen


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Mai 2011)

totovo schrieb:


> Du hast 100% Recht!
> 
> Die Nato ist in Afgahnistan einmaschiert und nicht die Afgahnen in die USA...
> Wie kann es sein, dass das Leben von 3000 gestorbenen zivilisten in Afgahnistan unter das von 3000Amerikanern gestellt wird?
> ...



Was willst du dann machen?
Die Terroristen einfach weiter bomben lassen?
Bis es deine Angehörigen oder dich selbst auch mal trifft?
Hast du eine Ahnung, wie viele Menschen unter der Taliban Herrschaft in Afghanistan umgebracht wurden?
Soll man sie also weiterhin Leute umbringen lassen?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Keins, dass militärische Einsätze der USA in Pakistan erlauben, erst recht nicht ohne vorherige Zustimmung.



Und das weißt du, weil du....?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mitlerweile steht offiziell fest, das bin Laden unbewaffnet war und er wurde auch nicht im Kampfgetümmel in einem größeren Raum versehentlich getötet. Wer auch immer ihm gezielt einen Kopfschuss verpasst hat, befand sich in diesem Moment nicht in Lebensgefahr (oder überhaupt nenneswerter Gesundheitsgefahr) durch ihn, vermutlich nicht einmal durch andere - denn so ziemlich jede andere potentiell gefährliche Person auf dem Anwesen dürfte sich vorher in den Weg gestellt haben.



Richtig, aber da ich nicht dabei war, gebe ich keine Aussagen von mir, dass man ihn zu 100% lebend hätte fangen können, die Umstände sind eben unbekannt und wenn ein Seal lieber schießt als ein Risiko einzugehen, dann kann ich seine Einschätzung eher teilen als deine.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn ich einen Angriff auf Zivilisten starte, dann ist Gegengewehr keine Legitimation für wildes Rumgeballer. Man sprengt kein Mehrfamilienhaus, weil der Mafiosi im Erdgeschoss sich nicht ohne Gegengewehr ergibt. Jeder einzelne Schritt einer Maßnahme gegen Kriminelle muss darauf ausgelegt werden, das Leben Unschuldiger zu schützen, Rettungsschüsse sind -wie der Name das schon sagt- nur zugelassen, um das Leben Unschuldiger oder sein eigenes zu retten und damit per Definition schonmal nur gegen Leute, von denen unmittelbare Todesgefahr ausgeht, weil sie eine schnell wirkende Waffe haben.



Und wieder, warst du dabei?
Weiß du, wie "heftig" sich die "Zivilisten" gewehrt haben?
Weißt du, was für Waffen zum Einsatz kamen?
Ich weiß es nicht und ich halte jemanden, der mit Bin Laden agiert, etwas unter seiner Führung tut, nicht für unschuldig.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Schon mal gesehen, dass das Haus danach eine brennende Ruine ist? Nein.
> Das ist der Unterschied zwischen einer polizeilichen Spezialeinheit für die Festnahme von Schwerverbrechern in ziviler Umgebung und den SEALs, einer militärischen Spezialeinheit für die Vernichtung von Schlüsselzielen in Kriegsgebieten.



Der Hubschrauber ist abgestürzt und möglicherweise ist er explodiert.
Schon mal gesehen, wie ein Hubschrauber im Vorgarten explodiert ist?
Da bleibt kein Fenster heil.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ist (leider) so, aber anklagen könnte man sie trotzdem - sie wären nur nicht zur Kooperation verpflichtet. Aber es wäre dem internationalen Gerichtshof möglich, ein Urteil in Abwesenheit oder zumindest eine Fahndung durchzusetzen und sobald einer der verantwortlichen die USA verlässt und ein Land betritt, dass mit dem IG zusammenarbeitet, würde er festgenommen und der Justiz zugeführt werden.
> Oder glaubst du, Serbien hatte den IG ratifiziert, als Mladic seine Greultaten begann?



Dann will ich die diplomatischen "Züge" mal erleben, wenn der internationale Gerichtshof (der eigentlich europäisch ist) einen US Soldaten inhaftiert (wie auch immer sie ihn erwischen wollen) und dann anklagt (mit welchen Beweisen? Bei der CIA einbrechen und die "Beweise" stehlen? Na ja, wäre dann illegales Beschaffen von Beweisen, oder willst du da Augenzeugen anschleppen?) und er am Ende verurteilt wird.
(Wobei ich nicht mal weiß, wo die verurteilten ihre Strafe absitzen)



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mag sein, dass ich gewisse PSI-Kräfte übersehen habe, aber auf den letzten mir bekannten Bildern war ObL ein schmächtiger 50+ jähriger, dem man seine diversen schweren Krankheiten durchaus Ansah. Sowas reißt nicht mal in Hollywood einem SEAL-Team die Köpfe von den Schultern.



Ich sag ja, keiner von uns war dabei, also können wir uns auch kein Urteil darüber erlauben, was wirklich wie abgelaufen ist.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es wurde afaik nie bewiesen, das ObL hinter 9/11 steckt, aber seine Bekenntnisse zu früheren Anschlägen und seine Zustimmung zu 9/11 sind afaik unumstritten. Man braucht nicht darüber diskutieren, ob er ein gemeingefährliches Arschloch war - das ist gesichert. Was für Aktionen auf dieses Wissen folgen sollten und welche nicht, das ist die Frage.



Na ja, ich kenne aber Botschaften, in denen er zugegeben hat, dass er mitgearbeitet hat und hat sich den "Erfolg" auf die Schulter geklebt.
Ich weiß nicht, in wie weit die Untersuchungen des FBI seine Mittäterschaft ergeben haben, aber ich denke, dass sie Ermittlungsergebnisse haben, die wir nicht kennen.


----------



## evolution (4. Mai 2011)

Da steht nirgends, dass er sich verteidigt o.ä hat. Also nimm ich auch an, dass er unbewaffnet war. Schlussendlich doch komisch, dass man ihm dann einfach in den Kopf schießt anstatt ihn zu befragen, was die Terrororganisation noch so vor hat. 

Ich glaub nicht, dass er tot ist. Ist ja nicht das erste Mal, dass die Medien und der Präsident uns einen toten Terroranführer vorgehalten haben. Dabei war alles nur verarsche. Wie auch immer, schade um ihn. Ich glaube nämlich nicht, dass die USA nur den Terrorissmus stoppen will. Ist auch wieder nicht das erste Mal, dass sie ein anderes Land ausrauben. Diesmal muss halt Osama BIn Laden herhalten, damit die USA endlich an reichlich ÖL kommt. 

Nicht immer alles glaube, was in den Medien steht oder gesagt wird.


----------



## Pagz (4. Mai 2011)

Marc1504 schrieb:


> Die hat es vermutlich nicht geregnet, nein. Aber die Wertung, die man jetzt aus dieser Geschichte herauslesen kann, ist welche nun genau? Dass man Menschen töten soll? Kann der Logik nicht folgen



Die Werung kann sich jeder serlbst denken, dass ist ja das Problem bei Terrororganisationen, die ohre Taten mit Religion begründen.
Bei dem Beispiel der 10 
Plagen könnte man zum Beispiel interpretieren, dass man Leid über seine Feinde bringen soll, um zu erreichen, was man will. 
Und schon hätte man einen prima Grund für welche Terrortat auch immer

Edit: Auch wenn das nicht ganz OT ist, würde ich vorschlagen, wr kehren jetzt zum eigentlichen Thema zurück. Wenn bei diesem noch Gesprächsbedarf besteht, kannst du ja gerne einen eigenen Thread aufmachen, ich werde da auch gerne posten, aber halt nicht hier


----------



## zøtac (4. Mai 2011)

Zu AFG:
Klar werden da Zivilisten getötet, aber die US of A deswegen als Terroristen hin zu stellen 
Ist ja nicht so das die gezielt da hin gehen um die Zivilisten zu töten, im gegensatz zu den Terroristen die sie ja relativ erfolgreich Zurückhalten können in Nordafghanistan.

Ohne die Nato würden da wahrscheinlich mehr Menschen sterben..

@evolution
Du denkst doch nicht ernsthaft das jemand wie Bin Laden irgendwas gesagt hätte?^^

Und das man nicht immer alles glauben soll was in den Medien gesagt wird... lieber nicht hinter allem ne Verschwörung vermuten


----------



## Marc1504 (4. Mai 2011)

Robin123 schrieb:


> Die Werung kann sich jeder serlbst denken, dass ist ja das Problem bei Terrororganisationen, die ohre Taten mit Religion begründen.
> Bei dem Beispiel der 10
> Plagen könnte man zum Beispiel interpretieren, dass man Leid über seine Feinde bringen soll, um zu erreichen, was man will.
> Und schon hätte man einen prima Grund für welche Terrortat auch immer
> ...



Ja, mit viel Fantasie könnte man da so etwas hineininterpretieren. Stimmt. Aber es ist eben keine direkte Anweisung zum Mord. EInfach mal das hier lesen, wen es interessiert: http://fcg-hildesheim.de/multimedia/pdf/islam_christentum.pdf


EDIT: Iwie funzt der Link nicht per Draufklicken, bitte rechte Maustaste und Link kopieren. 

Dann versteht man auch, dass die sogenannten "Islamisten" eigentlich die "echten" Moslems sind, und alle "gemäßigten" dem Koran zuwider handeln, das ist nun mal so. 

 Und Terroristenanschläge auf die mangelnden Zukunftsperspektiven, schlechte Bildung oder Not zu schieben, ist ja wohl seit dem 9/11 mehr als widerlegt. Die Jungs waren durchweg "Hamburger" Studenten... (kam nicht von Dir, die Aussage)  

So, nun BTT: YEAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!!!!!! *tanz*...*feier*...


----------



## frEnzy (4. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was willst du dann machen?
> Die Terroristen einfach weiter bomben lassen?
> Bis es deine Angehörigen oder dich selbst auch mal trifft?


Vielleicht sollte man sich eher den Ursachen für Terrorismus zuwenden, als deren Folgen höchst ineffektiv bzw. eher kontraproduktiv wegzubomben, nur um seine Rachegelüste des eigenen Urnenpöbels zu befriedigen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hast du eine Ahnung, wie viele Menschen unter der Taliban Herrschaft in Afghanistan umgebracht wurden?
> Soll man sie also weiterhin Leute umbringen lassen?


Das sind zwei unterschiedliche paar Schuhe. Wenn du danach gehst, müsste die USA oder in deren Schlepptau auch die Nato in verdammt viele Länder einmarschieren. Russland und China mit inbegriffen. Und in die USA müsste die USA auch einmarschieren 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und wieder, warst du dabei?
> Weiß du, wie "heftig" sich die "Zivilisten" gewehrt haben?
> Weißt du, was für Waffen zum Einsatz kamen?
> Ich weiß es nicht und ich halte jemanden, der mit Bin Laden agiert, etwas unter seiner Führung tut, nicht für unschuldig.


1. Verteidigst du das vorgehen ziemlich unkritisch dafür, dass du ebenfalls feststellst, nicht zu wissen was wirklich passiert ist.
2. Wenn ich als Zivilist plötzlich von einem Trupp feindlicher Soldaten angegriffen werde und ich habe eine Waffe zur Hand, würde ich mich auch verteidigen. Und du kannst mir nicht erzählen, dass die Leute von Osama aus dem Haus einfach so auf einen zufällig vorbeifliegenden Hubschrauber mit Navi Seals angefangen haben zu schießen... oder?
3. Es ist egal, was für Waffen zum Einsatz kamen. Osama selbst war unbewaffnet.
4. Angenommen Osama hatte einen Koch. Einen Pakistani, der das gelernt hat und von ihm angestellt worden ist. Schuldig? Seine Ehefrauen... schuldig?



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich sag ja, keiner von uns war dabei, also können wir uns auch kein Urteil darüber erlauben, was wirklich wie abgelaufen ist.


 Richtig. Du scheinst aber ohne groß zu hinterfragen die Version der USA zu schlucken und für toll zu befinden. Sonst würdest du die ja nicht so verteidigen, oder?

@all: Vom Koran gibt es mehrere Interpretationen, darunter auch sehr friedliche. Die, die ihn vorlesen sind die Bösewichte. Und der Hauch "Moslem = Terrorist", den ich hier immer wieder mal rieche, ist ein hinkender Vergleich. Um ein Terrorist zu werden, bedarf es ne ganze Menge mehr! Man darf ja nicht vergessen: Das sind aus der Sicht der anderen Seite die Freiheitskämpfer, die gegen den Feind und Unterdrücker in den Krieg ziehen. Da muss nicht mal ne Religion hinterstehen, damit sich dafür Anhänger finden.


----------



## Marc1504 (4. Mai 2011)

frEnzy schrieb:


> @all: Vom Koran gibt es mehrere Interpretationen, darunter auch sehr friedliche. Die, die ihn vorlesen sind die Bösewichte. Und der Hauch "Moslem = Terrorist", den ich hier immer wieder mal rieche, ist ein hinkender Vergleich. Um ein Terrorist zu werden, bedarf es ne ganze Menge mehr! Man darf ja nicht vergessen: Das sind aus der Sicht der anderen Seite die Freiheitskämpfer, die gegen den Feind und Unterdrücker in den Krieg ziehen. Da muss nicht mal ne Religion hinterstehen, damit sich dafür Anhänger finden.



Es gibt 4 von allen Islamverbänden als korrekt anerkannte Übersetzungen des Korans ins Deutsche. Die sind alle bis auf manche Formulierungen gleich. Und ob ich nun einen Satz mit "Schlagt den Ungläubigen das Haupt hinunter, wo immer ihr sie trefft" übersetze oder mit "Und wenn ihr die Ungläubigen seht, schlagt ihnen die Köpfe ab" - was ändert die Formulierung am Inhalt? 
Und was in aller Welt ist da zu interpretieren!? 

Aber mit extremen Verrenkungen KANN man alles als "friedlich" interpretieren - das Problem ist nur, dass dies eben längst nicht alle tun, sondern sklavisch dem nacheifern, was da nun mal wörtlich steht. Nix zu interpretieren. 

Den friedlichen Koran, den Du zu kennen scheinst, würde ich gern mal lesen.  Der, den ich gelesen habe, ist in keinster Weise friedlich. Sondern erschreckend, verstörend und den gesunden Menschenverstand zutiefst beleidigend.

EDIT: Moslem = Terrorist hat niemand gesagt. Terrorist = Moslem aber. Und das ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied


----------



## hd5870 (4. Mai 2011)

totovo schrieb:


> Ich bin immer noch erstaunt, wie viele anscheinend nicht kapieren, das die USA sich mit ihrem Kriegsgebären auf eine Stufe mit jedem Terrorist stellen...
> 
> 3000US-Bürger sind also mehr wert als 1000ende Zivilisten in Afgahnistan und dem Irak?
> Klassen Gesellschaft oder wie?
> ...


 
Der bislang beste Beitrag in diesem Thread, danke.


----------



## totovo (4. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was willst du dann machen?
> Die Terroristen einfach weiter bomben lassen?
> Bis es deine Angehörigen oder dich selbst auch mal trifft?
> Hast du eine Ahnung, wie viele Menschen unter der Taliban Herrschaft in Afghanistan umgebracht wurden?
> Soll man sie also weiterhin Leute umbringen lassen?


 
Also ich weiß auch nicht, aber ich scheine Chinesisch rückwärts zu schreiben...

1. Machen sie doch trotzdem, oder?
2. Das kann jeden treffen, jetzt erst recht!
3. nein weiß ich nicht, ich weiß nur, dass es durch die NATO nicht besser geworden ist/für die Leute dort sich nichts geändert hat, außer, dass es andere "Mörder" sind.
4. Ob die Taliban das machen oder ein demokratischer Staat ist doch egal, letzteres ist aber ein Arschtritt fürd Internationale Recht, dass von diesem Staat anerkannt wurde, von den Taliabn nicht!

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Mai 2011)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man sich eher den Ursachen für Terrorismus zuwenden, als deren Folgen höchst ineffektiv bzw. eher kontraproduktiv wegzubomben, nur um seine Rachegelüste des eigenen Urnenpöbels zu befriedigen.



Natürlich muss man das, aber wie anders willst du den Leuten das erklären, wenn du es ihnen nicht persönlich erklärst?
Die Taliban haben alles unterdrückt, Mädchen durften noch nicht mal zur Schule gehen. Es gab nur ein Buch zu lesen, Musik und Filme wurden verboten. Wie willst du da der Bevölkerung zu mehr Bildung verhelfen?
Ist ja in Nord Korea nicht anders, auch da gibts nur ein Wort, welches gilt, alles andere wird unterdrückt und man erklärt der Bevölkerung (die ständig hungert), dass es dem Rest der Welt noch schlechter geht. Auch dort muss etwas passieren. Doch was machen, auch da einmarschieren?
Du kannst nicht in jedes Land einmarschieren, welches dir nicht gefällt.



frEnzy schrieb:


> Das sind zwei unterschiedliche paar Schuhe. Wenn du danach gehst, müsste die USA oder in deren Schlepptau auch die Nato in verdammt viele Länder einmarschieren. Russland und China mit inbegriffen. Und in die USA müsste die USA auch einmarschieren



Mit den Russen und den Chinesen hat man Wirtschaftsabkommen, die gefährdet man nicht. 



frEnzy schrieb:


> Richtig. Du scheinst aber ohne groß zu hinterfragen die Version der USA zu schlucken und für toll zu befinden. Sonst würdest du die ja nicht so verteidigen, oder?



Nein, aber ich muss erst mal diese Dinge als Tatsachen akzeptieren, denn andere Fakten habe ich nicht (und auch sonst keiner). Ob und wie die USA da richtig gehandelt haben, weiß ich nicht. Man hat bei den Massenvernichtungswaffen im Irak gesehen, dass sie sich teilweise sehr ungeschickt angestellt haben. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Obama etwas Ähnliches macht, daher gehe ich erst mal davon aus, dass das so abgelaufen ist, wie geschrieben. Wenn du aber andere Fakten (und keine Verschwörungen hast), die von seriösen Quellen kommen, dann her damit.


----------



## Forseti (4. Mai 2011)

Ich habe auch eine neue Theorie. Osama wurde nicht getötet, sondern festgenommen und wird jetzt von den Amerikanern gefoltert. Um das zu verheimlichen wurde sein Tod inszeniert


----------



## Marc1504 (4. Mai 2011)

totovo schrieb:


> Also ich weiß auch nicht, aber ich scheine Chinesisch rückwärts zu schreiben...
> 
> 1. Machen sie doch trotzdem, oder?
> 2. Das kann jeden treffen, jetzt erst recht!
> ...



1. Ja, aber man muss doch wohl zumindest versuchen, etwas dagegen zu tun, oder? Das tun die Amis. Ob gut oder schlecht spielt keine Rolle. 

2. Der Mann hat tausende Menschen töten lassen, und nun ist er selbst Fischfutter. Daher ist die Gefajr zwar noch da, aber ein winziges Stückchen sicherer ist die Welt nun wohl schon. 

3. und 4. Es ist NICHT egal, ob man von den Taliban zu Tode gepeitscht oder gesteinigt wird, oder einem von einem "Allahu Akbar"-schreienden Irren langsam der Kopf abgeschnitten wird, oder man kurz und wahrscheinlich schmerzlos 2 Kugeln in die Rübe kriegt. 

Frage: Du bist in einer Bank, die aufs Brutalste ausgeraubt wird. Die Geiseln werden misshandelt und teils getötet. Draussen liegen Scharfschützen auf der Lauer und könnten dem durch gezielte Schüsse ein Ende machen. Ich komme daher und verbiete den Beamten, zu schiessen. Weil es gegen die Menschenrechte der Geiselnehmer verstößt. Dann kommt einer der Geiselnehmer mit einem Fleischermesser auf Dich zu und... Fändest Du das dann auch in Ordnung, die Menschenrechte gewahrt zu haben? 

Ich finde, jemand, der für solch bestialische Taten (mit-)verantwortlich ist, hat seine Menschenrechte verwirkt. Analog zu dem Geiselnehmer in der Bank, der in der Realität ja nun richtigerweise (!) auch erschossen würde.



Forseti schrieb:


> Ich habe auch eine neue Theorie. Osama wurde nicht getötet, sondern festgenommen und wird jetzt von den Amerikanern gefoltert. Um das zu verheimlichen wurde sein Tod inszeniert


 
Wo ist hier der "gefällt mir"-Button?


----------



## Forseti (4. Mai 2011)

Menschenrechte können nicht verwirkt werden. Selbst wenn du 5 MRD Menschen persönlich zu Tode foltern würdest.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Mai 2011)

totovo schrieb:


> Also ich weiß auch nicht, aber ich scheine Chinesisch rückwärts zu schreiben...
> 
> 1. Machen sie doch trotzdem, oder?
> 2. Das kann jeden treffen, jetzt erst recht!
> ...



1. Jop, aber immerhin hat man einige Anschläge vereiteln können, das halte ich für gut, oder willst du gar nichts machen und zuschauen, wie sie weltweit Bomben legen?
2. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist aber trotzdem gering, denn die Behörden sind ja gewarnt und besser vorbereitet als noch vor 10 Jahren.
3. Den Menschen hat man aber nun eine Perspektive gegeben, man hat ihnen die Möglichkeit geben über sich selbst zu bestimmen, das war unter den Taliban nicht möglich und wenn diese wieder eine Schule wegbomben, auf der Mädchen gehen, findest du das dann gut? (die möglicherweise noch mit deinen Steuergeldern gebaut wurde?)
4. Die Taliban haben nur mal andere Leute umgebracht und zwar bevor sie von der Nato angegriffen wurden, willst du sie also in Schutz nehmen, weil sie keine Atomwaffen und Armeen haben?


----------



## zcei (4. Mai 2011)

Marc1504 schrieb:


> Frage: Du bist in einer Bank, die aufs Brutalste ausgeraubt wird. Die Geiseln werden misshandelt und teils getötet. Draussen liegen Scharfschützen auf der Lauer und könnten dem durch gezielte Schüsse ein Ende machen. Ich komme daher und verbiete den Beamten, zu schiessen. Weil es gegen die Menschenrechte der Geiselnehmer verstößt. Dann kommt einer der Geiselnehmer mit einem Fleischermesser auf Dich zu und... Fändest Du das dann auch in Ordnung, die Menschenrechte gewahrt zu haben?
> 
> Ich finde, jemand, der für solch bestialische Taten (mit-)verantwortlich ist, hat seine Menschenrechte verwirkt. Analog zu dem Geiselnehmer in der Bank, der in der Realität ja nun richtigerweise (!) auch erschossen würde.


 
Naja der Vergleich hinkt aber gewaltig.
Das ist eine akutee Gefahrenlage und per Gesetz abgedeckt. Stichwort "Notwehr" die in diesem Falle auch von der Staatsgewalt ausgehen darf.


----------



## thysol (4. Mai 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Ganz nebenbei, habe ich gestern vor Wut gekocht! Die Rede von Merkel, das sie es gut findet das einer der Köpfe des internationalen Terrorismus gerollt ist.... Da konnte ich nur daran denken, "Merkel, wenn dein Kopf gerollt ist, DANN ist einer der Köpfe des internationalen Terrorismus gerollt". Wird natürlich nie passieren, was auch gut so ist. Merkel und unsere anderen westlichen Politiker gehören allesamt auf die Anklagebank, und nicht unter die Guillotine.


 
Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt Haarspalterei wenn mann jedes Wort von der Merkel auf die Goldwaage nimmt. Die Politiker verschwenden jetzt ihre Zeit das wieder Rueckgaengig zu machen. Und die Konkurrenz Parteien haben nichts besseres zutun in ihrer kostbaren Zeit als ueber andere Parteien abzulaestern. Das ist doch erbaermlich.



nyso schrieb:


> Und wurde Osama je vor Gericht schuldig gesprochen? Wurde er überhaupt angeklagt? Er wurde ja nichtmal wegen 9/11 gesucht. Nehmen wir an er war das tatsächlich.
> Die US-Regierung kann nicht schlüssig beweisen, das Osama für 9/11 verantwortlich ist, und konnte ihn deshalb nicht festnehmen und anklagen. Er musste also sterben, um einem Gerichtsprozess, an dessen Ende er eventuell unschuldig gesprochen werden würde, aus dem Weg zu gehen.



Osama hat es in einem Video doch selbst zugegeben.



nyso schrieb:


> Sagt wer? Das ist nur das typische Bild-Gelaber, ohne jegliche Fakten. Bin Laden wurde nie vor Gericht gestellt, noch nichtmal angeklagt. Somit ist nichts bewiesen. Bush hat es damals behauptet, konnte das aber nie schlüssig beweisen.



Osama hat es ja auch nur in einem Video mitgeteilt. Ist das nicht Beweis genug?



nyso schrieb:


> Außerdem ist ein Mensch ein Mensch, und hat damit Anspruch auf die allgemein gültigen Menschenrechte. Jeder von uns, vom Milliardär über den Politiker über den Arbeiter bis zum Mörder.


 
Jemand der die Menschenrechte anderer nicht beachtet darf sie in meinen Augen auch nicht in Anspruch nehmen. Ich finde den Tod hat er verdient.



nyso schrieb:


> Was haben die Amerikaner ausbaden müssen? Das Hitler sie mit seinem Weltkrieg zur Weltmacht gemacht hat?



Wie denn bitte das???????



nyso schrieb:


> Edit: Der Mensch der getötet wurde, ob Osama hin oder her, war unbewaffnet. Es gab keine Gegenwehr. Er wurde offenbar mit einem großkalibrigem Scharfschützengewehr erschossen, mitten in den Kopf. Es wurde nicht versucht ihn festzunehmen, es war ein Mordkommando.


 
Selbst wenn, das hat der doch verdient. Wahr im wahrscheinlich selbst lieber so als vor seinem Exitus nochmal in den ganzen Medien verspottet zu werden waehrend einem Gericht.



zøtac schrieb:


> Denkst du wirklich er hätte ein faires Verfahren bekommen?
> Schau dir mal an wie die abgegangen sind vorm weißen Haus, wie denkst du hätten die Geschworenen und der Richter entschieden? Die Chancen einer Todesstrafe zu entgehen waren vielleicht 0,001^-10


 
Solche Leute braucht die Welt eben nicht. Exitus ist die einfachste Loesung.



nyso schrieb:


> Och, wenn Obama so weitermacht bringen die andauernden Drohnenangriffe in Pakistan, bei dem schon hunderte, wenn nicht tausende Zivilisten gestorben sind, bald jedem Pakistani das recht Obama zu töten? Sollnse machen, meinen Segen haben sie Denn Obama hat ganz klar mehr Menschen auf dem Gewissen als Osama, und nein, ich habe nicht die Buchstaben verwechselt


 
Darf Obama sein Land nicht mehr verteidigen? 



nyso schrieb:


> Ein Gerichtsverfahren hätte erstmal unwiderlegbar beweisen müssen, das er schuldig ist. Und das können die Amis ganz einfach nicht. Folge: Freigesprochen. Und das wäre ja wohl der SuperGAU schlechthin


 
Ist doch jetzt nicht dein Ernst, oder?



nyso schrieb:


> Erinnert mich schon wieder an Bild Niveau. Afaik gibt es keine gefangenen US-Soldaten, wie auch. Es gibt aber tausende gefangene Afghanis und Irakis, die im Knast gefoltert und ermordet werden.
> Teilweise werden afghanische Gefangene als Zeilscheiben eingesetzt etc. So leid es mir tut, aber deine Schlussfolgerung ist schlicht falsch


 
Wie die schon sagtest, Irakische und Afghanische Gefangene wurden nicht fair behandelt aber meinst du wirklich die haetten das anders mit US-Soldaten gemacht? Die haetten US-Soldaten wahrscheinlich noch viel mehr gefoltert.


----------



## Marc1504 (4. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Menschenrechte können nicht verwirkt werden. Selbst wenn du 5 MRD Menschen persönlich zu Tode foltern würdest.


 
Ähm - offenbar ja doch . Siehe Osama.  

Und würde ich auch nur EINEN Menschen zu Tode foltern, ohne dazu irgendwie gezwungen zu sein (Notwehr o.Ä.), hätte ich eine Kugel in den Kopf mehr als verdient.


----------



## frEnzy (4. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Natürlich muss man das, aber wie anders willst du den Leuten das erklären, wenn du es ihnen nicht persönlich erklärst?
> Die Taliban haben alles unterdrückt, Mädchen durften noch nicht mal zur Schule gehen. Es gab nur ein Buch zu lesen, Musik und Filme wurden verboten. Wie willst du da der Bevölkerung zu mehr Bildung verhelfen?
> Ist ja in Nord Korea nicht anders, auch da gibts nur ein Wort, welches gilt, alles andere wird unterdrückt und man erklärt der Bevölkerung (die ständig hungert), dass es dem Rest der Welt noch schlechter geht. Auch dort muss etwas passieren. Doch was machen, auch da einmarschieren?
> Du kannst nicht in jedes Land einmarschieren, welches dir nicht gefällt.


Eben genau das meine ich. Es werden nur die Länder "befreit", die man dringend braucht um die eigene politische Position zu sichern und/oder um den eigenen Rohstoffhunger zu sättigen. Außerdem frage ich mich ja, wie du es finden würdest, wenn eine fremde Macht in dein Land kommt und während sie es teilweise zerstört und zig tausend deiner Landsleute umbringt, dir erzählt, dass es bei ihnen viel besser ist? Denn genau so wird das Handeln der USA und der Nato von vielen Empfunden. Das "hingehen und persönlich erklären" anders wohl besser funktionieren würde, dürfte jedem klar sein. Aber darum geht es ja auch gar nicht. Es geht um Macht, Rohstoffe und Geld.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mit den Russen und den Chinesen hat man Wirtschaftsabkommen, die gefährdet man nicht.


Genau so sieht es leider aus. Wenn der Rubel rollt, ist es egal, was die Geschäfftspartner dafür tun oder lassen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nein, aber ich muss erst mal diese Dinge als Tatsachen akzeptieren, denn andere Fakten habe ich nicht (und auch sonst keiner).


Eben! Es gibt keine Fakten sondern nur die "Pressemeldung" eine Großmacht, die bewiesener Maßen schon oft gelogen hat, um ihre Ziele zu erreichen. Tatsachen sehen für mich anders aus.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ob und wie die USA da richtig gehandelt haben, weiß ich nicht. Man hat bei den Massenvernichtungswaffen im Irak gesehen, dass sie sich teilweise sehr ungeschickt angestellt haben.


Ungeschickt im Sinne von "sie haben sich beim Lügen erwischen lassen".



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Obama etwas Ähnliches macht, daher gehe ich erst mal davon aus, dass das so abgelaufen ist, wie geschrieben.


Warum sollte er es nicht genau so machen? Klar, die haben aus ihren Fehlern gelernt. Das opfer ist verschwunden, in ein paar Tagen haben die Fische ihn aufgefressen und alle Spuren sind beseitigt. Man könnte es auch "die haben sich diesmal besser abgesichert" nennen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn du aber andere Fakten (und keine Verschwörungen hast), die von seriösen Quellen kommen, dann her damit.


 Leider nein. Denn, wie oben bemekrt, gibt es keine Fakten sondern nur nicht überprüfbare Behauptungen.


----------



## totovo (4. Mai 2011)

Marc1504 schrieb:


> 1. Ja, aber man muss doch wohl zumindest versuchen, etwas dagegen zu tun, oder? Das tun die Amis. Ob gut oder schlecht spielt keine Rolle.



 natürlich spielt das eine Rolle...



> 2. Der Mann hat tausende Menschen töten lassen, und nun ist er selbst Fischfutter. Daher ist die Gefajr zwar noch da, aber ein winziges Stückchen sicherer ist die Welt nun wohl schon.



Ich bezog mich auf "Bis es deine Angehörigen oder dich selbst auch mal trifft"



> 3. und 4. Es ist NICHT egal, ob man von den Taliban zu Tode gepeitscht oder gesteinigt wird, oder einem von einem "Allahu Akbar"-schreienden Irren langsam der Kopf abgeschnitten wird, oder man kurz und wahrscheinlich schmerzlos 2 Kugeln in die Rübe kriegt.



Glaub mir, den Familien der Leute da unten ist das scheiß egal, wer ihre Angehörigen ermordet, verbrecher sind das für die beide, dabei spielt es auch keine Rolle ob die US-Army dort in guter Absicht tötet

Bsp.: Ein reicher Kinderschänder begegnet dir, du bringst ihn um, schießt aber ausversehen einen oder zwei Zivilisten, der/die rein zufällig dort mit stand(en) auch ab, und erklärst dann den Familien, sie sind für ein guten Zweck gestorben, ich glaube dafür bekommst du kein Verständnis...



> Frage: Du bist in einer Bank, die aufs Brutalste ausgeraubt wird. Die Geiseln werden misshandelt und teils getötet. Draussen liegen Scharfschützen auf der Lauer und könnten dem durch gezielte Schüsse ein Ende machen. Ich komme daher und verbiete den Beamten, zu schiessen. Weil es gegen die Menschenrechte der Geiselnehmer verstößt. Dann kommt einer der Geiselnehmer mit einem Fleischermesser auf Dich zu und... Fändest Du das dann auch in Ordnung, die Menschenrechte gewahrt zu haben?
> 
> Ich finde, jemand, der für solch bestialische Taten (mit-)verantwortlich ist, hat seine Menschenrechte verwirkt. Analog zu dem Geiselnehmer in der Bank, der in der Realität ja nun richtigerweise (!) auch erschossen würde.



Das hat doch mit meinem Post überhaupt nichts zu tun!?! Natürlich ist es da richtig zu schießen, ist ja dann auch notwehr!?!


----------



## Marc1504 (4. Mai 2011)

zcei schrieb:


> Naja der Vergleich hinkt aber gewaltig.
> Das ist eine akutee Gefahrenlage und per Gesetz abgedeckt. Stichwort "Notwehr" die in diesem Falle auch von der Staatsgewalt ausgehen darf.


 
Und bei Osama siehst Du keine "Gefahrenlage"? Und die Notwehr, die übrigens NotHILFE wäre, gilt nur für die Staatsgewalt, also Polizei / Militär von ausgesuchten Ländern, für die USA aber nicht? 
Ist es keine Nothilfe für all die Menschen, die ansonsten bei von Osama in Auftrag gegebenen Anschlägen getötet worden wären?


----------



## thysol (4. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Menschenrechte können nicht verwirkt werden. Selbst wenn du 5 MRD Menschen persönlich zu Tode foltern würdest.


 
In meinen Augen duerfen ueberfluessige Menschen die der Welt "im grossen Stile" nur Schaden auf der Stelle erschossen werden.


----------



## totovo (4. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> 1. Jop, aber immerhin hat man einige Anschläge vereiteln können, das halte ich für gut, oder willst du gar nichts machen und zuschauen, wie sie weltweit Bomben legen?
> 2. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist aber trotzdem gering, denn die Behörden sind ja gewarnt und besser vorbereitet als noch vor 10 Jahren.
> 3. Den Menschen hat man aber nun eine Perspektive gegeben, man hat ihnen die Möglichkeit geben über sich selbst zu bestimmen, das war unter den Taliban nicht möglich und wenn diese wieder eine Schule wegbomben, auf der Mädchen gehen, findest du das dann gut? (die möglicherweise noch mit deinen Steuergeldern gebaut wurde?)
> 4. Die Taliban haben nur mal andere Leute umgebracht und zwar bevor sie von der Nato angegriffen wurden, willst du sie also in Schutz nehmen, weil sie keine Atomwaffen und Armeen haben?



1. sicher ist das gut und trotzdem musste man dafür ein blutbad anrichten, dass hätte auch anderst funktioniert...
2. Einen Weg gibt es immer, glaub mir...
3. Ja? hat man das? ich glaube kaum, dass die Menschen dort perspektive haben, besonderst die nicht, in deren Haus zufällig eine Bombe eingeschlagen hat...
    Wieso behauptest du ständig, dass ich es gut finde wenn die ihre Gräultaten verrichten? Lies meine post mal richtig...
4. Ich will sie keinesfalls in Schutz nehemen, es ging ja auch um die Zivilbevölkerung, die kann nämlich nichts für die Taliban, und ich wieder hole mich, solche Kriegseinsätze schüren den Hass auf den Westen, oder glaubst du den Bullshit im              
    Fernsehen, mit US-Army-Soldaten die mit Afgahnischen Kindern kuscheln? alles gestellt...


----------



## zcei (4. Mai 2011)

Marc1504 schrieb:


> Und bei Osama siehst Du keine "Gefahrenlage"? Und die Notwehr, die übrigens NotHILFE wäre, gilt nur für die Staatsgewalt, also Polizei / Militär von ausgesuchten Ländern, für die USA aber nicht?
> Ist es keine Nothilfe für all die Menschen, die ansonsten bei von Osama in Auftrag gegebenen Anschlägen getötet worden wären?



Ja sr, Nothilfe. Das vergess ich immer wieder. Natürlich hat die USA auch ein Anrecht, nutzt sie ja auhc oft genug. Trotzdem existiert eine dies legitimierende Gefahrenlage nicht! Es ist (soweit ichs mitbekommen habe) anderes Staatsgebiet, es besteht keine präsente Gefahr im Sinne des Gesetzes (oder ist es für dich Nothilfe wenn man einen Massenmörder erschießt, obwohl er im Moment nur plant und noch nichteinmal im Beginn der Ausführungsphase steckt? Da würdest du aber verknackt werden)


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Mai 2011)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Eben genau das meine ich. Es werden nur die Länder "befreit", die man dringend braucht um die eigene politische Position zu sichern und/oder um den eigenen Rohstoffhunger zu sättigen. Außerdem frage ich mich ja, wie du es finden würdest, wenn eine fremde Macht in dein Land kommt und während sie es teilweise zerstört und zig tausend deiner Landsleute umbringt, dir erzählt, dass es bei ihnen viel besser ist? Denn genau so wird das Handeln der USA und der Nato von vielen Empfunden. Das "hingehen und persönlich erklären" anders wohl besser funktionieren würde, dürfte jedem klar sein. Aber darum geht es ja auch gar nicht. Es geht um Macht, Rohstoffe und Geld.



Afghanistan hat aber keine Rohstoffe und auch sonst ist da nicht viel.
Außerdem sind die USA nicht alleine in Afghanistan einmarschiert, es gab ein UN Mandat und neben den USA haben sich viele Länder daran beteiligt, denn jedes dieser Länder wusste, dass 9/11 auch sie selbst treffen kann. Also wieso warten, bis man selbst Ziel eines Anschlages wird oder denkst du wirklich, dass es keine Anschläge mehr gegeben hätte, wenn man nicht in Afghanistan einmarschiert wäre?



frEnzy schrieb:


> Genau so sieht es leider aus. Wenn der Rubel rollt, ist es egal, was die Geschäfftspartner dafür tun oder lassen.



Das war schon immer so, wenns um Geld geht, gibts keine Moral. DA ist jedes Land gleich, auch Deutschland. Wenn Merkel sagt, dass sie das nicht gut findet, dass der Friedesnobelpreisträger in China eingesperrt wird, dann sind das nur hohle Phrasen, sonst nichts.



frEnzy schrieb:


> Eben! Es gibt keine Fakten sondern nur die "Pressemeldung" eine Großmacht, die bewiesener Maßen schon oft gelogen hat, um ihre Ziele zu erreichen. Tatsachen sehen für mich anders aus.



Aber es gibt sie und das ist für mich erst mal Fakt. Dass Saddam Giftgas hatte, wusste auch jeder, denn er hat ja eine Stadt vergiftet. Niemand wusste also, ob er nicht noch mehr davon hat. Dass es sich später herausgestellt hat, dass er keins mehr hatte, ist natürlich eine große Pleite für den US Geheimdienst (und der Kram, den sie dann gemacht hatten, ebenso). Aber will man diese Leute denn gewähren lassen?
Was ist mit dem Iran?
Will man warten, bis sie fertigen Atomwaffen haben?
Niemand weiß, ob sie die einsetzen werden, aber möglich ist es, denn sie arbeiten eng mit der Hamas zusammen und wenn ein hoher Offizier des iranischen Militärs der Hamas eine Atomwaffe gibt, dann werden die sie garantiert einsetzen.
Ich fürchte mich eher vor dem, der nur eine Atomwaffe haben will als vor dem, der 200 davon hat.



frEnzy schrieb:


> Warum sollte er es nicht genau so machen? Klar, die haben aus ihren Fehlern gelernt. Das opfer ist verschwunden, in ein paar Tagen haben die Fische ihn aufgefressen und alle Spuren sind beseitigt. Man könnte es auch "die haben sich diesmal besser abgesichert" nennen.



Obama kann es sich nicht leisten, den gleichen Unsinn zu machen wie sein Amtsvorgänger.



frEnzy schrieb:


> Leider nein. Denn, wie oben bemekrt, gibt es keine Fakten sondern nur nicht überprüfbare Behauptungen.



Richtig, aber andere Faken hast du nicht, also musst du das erst mal so akzeptieren. Ich selbst war auch nie aufm Mond, aber ich glaube trotzdem daran, dass da mal welche waren.
Ich selbst war nie auf den Grund des Ozeans, trotzdem glaube ich aber den Leuten, die dort waren und es mir erzählen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (4. Mai 2011)

Man kommt auch für Anstiftung zum Mord ins Gefängnis.


----------



## davehimself (4. Mai 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Sagt wer? Das ist nur das typische Bild-Gelaber, ohne jegliche Fakten. Bin Laden wurde nie vor Gericht gestellt, noch nichtmal angeklagt. Somit ist nichts bewiesen. Bush hat es damals behauptet, konnte das aber nie schlüssig beweisen.
> 
> Außerdem ist ein Mensch ein Mensch, und hat damit Anspruch auf die allgemein gültigen Menschenrechte. Jeder von uns, vom Milliardär über den Politiker über den Arbeiter bis zum Mörder.



...er hat es selbst gesagt in einer videobotschaft. und wenn du nun meinst diese wäre natürlich auch wieder eine fälschung gewesen, dann erklär mir doch mal warum er nie versucht hat klar zu stellen, dass er nichts mit der sache zu tun hatte ? 

...okay, an diesem punkt gehen die meinungen dann wieder auseinander. ein mörder, kinderschänder etc., der seine tat selbst gesteht oder dem man es eindeutig nachweisen kann, hat für mich seine menschenrechte verspielt. er sollte zwar vor einem gericht zum tode verurteilt werden, aber wenn es sich um einen so gefährlichen menschen wie bin laden handelt, dann ist das eine ausnahme situation, über welche ein president bzw. eine regierung entscheiden können sollte. hierbei ist selbst ein gerichtsprozess zu gefährlich. hier hat die USA also meiner meinung nach absolut richtig gehandelt mit einem reinen mordkommando.


----------



## smeagelz (4. Mai 2011)

R.e.A.c.T. schrieb:


> Politik ist so ein schönes Streitthema
> 
> Osama hatte es verdient zu sterben, ob er jetzt auf dem elektrischen gelandet wäre oder eben 2 Kugeln in die Birne gejagt bekommt... Jemand der so viel Leid und Schmerz verursacht hat und das auch noch mit Stolz vertritt, der verdients nicht anders. Und ganz ehrlich: er soll froh sein dass die Amis es für ihn so kurz und schmerzlos gemaht haben, denn das was die Taliban Krieger da unten im nahen Osten mit gefangenen US Soldaten veranstalten, ist bei weitem um ein Vielfaches schlimmer.


 
sorry, aber selten soviel dummes gelesen  - -  hast du gerade geträumt ?



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Afghanistan hat aber keine Rohstoffe und auch sonst ist da nicht viel.
> Außerdem sind die USA nicht alleine in Afghanistan einmarschiert, es gab ein UN Mandat und neben den USA haben sich viele Länder daran beteiligt, denn jedes dieser Länder wusste, dass 9/11 auch sie selbst treffen kann. Also wieso warten, bis man selbst Ziel eines Anschlages wird oder denkst du wirklich, dass es keine Anschläge mehr gegeben hätte, wenn man nicht in Afghanistan einmarschiert wäre?


 
man, man, man immer diese nullahnungfraktion (bevor du sowas schreibst, google vorher sonst wirds peinlich >>>2 sekunden bei google<<<)
Multimilliarden-Schatz: USA finden riesige Rohstofflager in Afghanistan - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik


----------



## frEnzy (4. Mai 2011)

Marc1504 schrieb:


> Es gibt 4 von allen Islamverbänden als korrekt  anerkannte Übersetzungen des Korans ins Deutsche. Die sind alle bis auf  manche Formulierungen gleich. Und ob ich nun einen Satz mit "Schlagt den  Ungläubigen das Haupt hinunter, wo immer ihr sie trefft" übersetze oder  mit "Und wenn ihr die Ungläubigen seht, schlagt ihnen die Köpfe ab" -  was ändert die Formulierung am Inhalt?
> Und was in aller Welt ist da zu interpretieren!?


Na, dann schau dir mal die ursprünglichen Fassungen an, die durch verschiedene Übersetzungen "umgedeutet" worden sind. Und wenn man der ganzen Geschichte glauben schenkt, dann ist es ja die ursprüngliche Version, ohne Übersetzungsfehler, die zählt 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Afghanistan hat aber keine Rohstoffe und auch sonst ist da nicht viel.


Richtig. Aber es steht dem sicheren Transport des Öls der Nachbarländer im Weg.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Außerdem sind die USA nicht alleine in Afghanistan einmarschiert, es gab ein UN Mandat und neben den USA haben sich viele Länder daran beteiligt, denn jedes dieser Länder wusste, dass 9/11 auch sie selbst treffen kann.


Tja, da hat die USA die moralische Zwickmühle der anderen Staaten gut ausgenutzt. Wer hätte ihnen denn die Hilfe verweigern können nach dem Anschlag? Außerdem sind die Länder, die mitmachen, alle äußerst daran interessiert, dass weiterhin, durchgehend und zuverlässig Öl fließt. Zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe, nennt man das 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Also wieso warten, bis man selbst Ziel eines Anschlages wird oder denkst du wirklich, dass es keine Anschläge mehr gegeben hätte, wenn man nicht in Afghanistan einmarschiert wäre?


Al Qaida hat mit Afghanistan genau so wenig zu tun, wie ein weltweit opperierender Konzern mit Bremen. Es gibt dort Zweigniederlassungen aber der gesamte Konzern verteilt sich doch wesentlich weiter.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das war schon immer so, wenns um Geld geht, gibts keine Moral. DA ist jedes Land gleich, auch Deutschland. Wenn Merkel sagt, dass sie das nicht gut findet, dass der Friedesnobelpreisträger in China eingesperrt wird, dann sind das nur hohle Phrasen, sonst nichts.


Leider ja. Und? Tut jemand was dagegen? Scheiß Doppelmoral... so lange es die anderen trifft, ist es uns egal.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber es gibt sie und das ist für mich erst mal Fakt.


Ja, die Version der USA gibt es. Sie zu glauben oder sie kritisch zu hinterfragen ist deine Angelegenheit.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dass Saddam Giftgas hatte, wusste auch jeder, denn er hat ja eine Stadt vergiftet. Niemand wusste also, ob er nicht noch mehr davon hat. Dass es sich später herausgestellt hat, dass er keins mehr hatte, ist natürlich eine große Pleite für den US Geheimdienst (und der Kram, den sie dann gemacht hatten, ebenso). Aber will man diese Leute denn gewähren lassen?


Du weißt, dass sich die Beweise als billige Fälschungen entpuppt haben?



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was ist mit dem Iran?
> Will man warten, bis sie fertigen Atomwaffen haben?
> Niemand weiß, ob sie die einsetzen werden, aber möglich ist es, denn sie arbeiten eng mit der Hamas zusammen und wenn ein hoher Offizier des iranischen Militärs der Hamas eine Atomwaffe gibt, dann werden die sie garantiert einsetzen.


Tja, was kann man denn einem anderen Land verbieten, nur weil man es selbst für ungut heißt? Klar, ich will auch nicht, dass der Iran Atomwaffen hat. aber vor allem, weil ich nicht will, dass irgendwer überhaupt solche Waffen hat! Dass der Iran sie weitergeben würde, halte ich für ausgemachten Quatsch. Es ist ja nicht so, als wäre es einfach und billig soetwas zu bauen und als wäre es eine sichere Sache sie irgendwelchen Freiheitskämpfern in einem benachbarten Land in die Hand zu drücken.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich fürchte mich eher vor dem, der nur eine Atomwaffe haben will als vor dem, der 200 davon hat.


Geht mir auch so. Und den meisten anderen auch. Eben darum ist das Risiko recht gering, das solche Waffen weiter gegeben werden.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Obama kann es sich nicht leisten, den gleichen Unsinn zu machen wie sein Amtsvorgänger.


Wenn er es geschickter macht, dann schon.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Richtig, aber andere Faken hast du nicht, also musst du das erst mal so akzeptieren.


Denkfehler! Nur weil es keine anderen Fakten gibt, heißt das im Umkehrschluss nicht, dass die Aussage der USA stimmt.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich selbst war auch nie aufm Mond, aber ich glaube trotzdem daran, dass da mal welche waren.
> Ich selbst war nie auf den Grund des Ozeans, trotzdem glaube ich aber den Leuten, die dort waren und es mir erzählen.


 Wofür es aber viele Beweise gibt. Selbst die damalige Sowjetunion hat den Flug zum Mond anerkannt und die wären die ersten gewesen, die irgendwelche Zweifel angemeldet hätten.


----------



## Lan_Party (4. Mai 2011)

Soweit ich weiß, habe ich auch in der Klasse gehört, wurde im erst ins Auge geschossen und dann in den Kopf. Osama war nicht bewaffnet hat sich aber gewehrt. Die Leiche soll sofort im Meer versunken oder verbrannt, ka mehr wie es gewesen sein sollte, sein. Ich bin mir nicht sicher aber seine Anhänger haben schon Rache geschworen also sollte es schon Er gewesen sein.


----------



## orca113 (4. Mai 2011)

Weiss nicht so genau.Nach Zehn jahren soll er plötzlich gefunden und nach einem "Tötungsbefehl" neutralisiert worden sein? Man hat Zehn Jahre Krieg geführt,ihn gesucht,dabei Jahrhunderte alte Felsen und Höhlen durchsucht.... und jetzt findet man ihn in einer "Stadt"... von der Ehefrau verpfiffen? Weiss nicht ob sie den wirklich haben.

Davon mal abgesehen.Ob sie ihn haben oder nicht,ob er ein Schwein war/ist. Meiner Meinung nach sollte man nicht euphorisch jubeln und Feiern wenn man hört das jemand auf Befehl getötet wurde.Habe mich schliesslich damals auch aufgeregt als man bei 9/11 Bilder von jubelnden Taliban oer was das war gezeigt hat.

Die Medien täten auch gut daran mal ein wenig gewählter mit ihrem Bildmaterial umzugehen.

Abschliessend lasst mich mal sagen das es imo egal ist ob bin Laden tot ist oder nicht. Typen wie den oder zumindest Menschen mit er gleichen Geisteshaltung wird es jetzt immernoch geben. Tut es bn Laden nicht,tuts ein anderer.


----------



## Forseti (4. Mai 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, habe ich auch in der Klasse gehört, wurde im erst ins Auge geschossen und dann in den Kopf. Osama war nicht bewaffnet hat sich aber gewehrt. Die Leiche soll sofort im Meer versunken oder verbrannt, ka mehr wie es gewesen sein sollte, sein. Ich bin mir nicht sicher aber seine Anhänger haben schon Rache geschworen also sollte es schon Er gewesen sein.


 
Aufs Auge schießen ist eigentlich schon tödlich. Du kannst ja mal feste mit dem Finger auf dein Auge drücke und gucken was passiert


----------



## Bester_Nick (4. Mai 2011)

Vielleicht hat er ja ne Sicherheitsbrille getragen  

Ins Auge ist in den Kopf.


----------



## zøtac (4. Mai 2011)

Jop, soweit ich weiß befindet sich das Auge am Kopf 
Der Kopfschuss ist allerdings nicht verwunderlich, Seals werden darauf Trainiert jeden ihrer Gegner sofort aus zu schalten, bei deren Schießprüfungen ist alles außerhalb des Kopfes bzw. am Helm verfehlt


----------



## LOGIC (4. Mai 2011)

Ich glaube nicht das er getötet wurde...sie haben ihn eher "verhaftet" und schön nach Amerika oder sonst wo hin verfrachtet um ihn bis an sein lebensende zu bestrafen und quälen. Der ist nicht tot...ne Kugel in Kopp und der hat nicht mal was gemerkt  ? Nä ! Da hätten die Amis ja garkein spaß dran  Der wird irgendwo für alles büßen.


----------



## thysol (4. Mai 2011)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das er getötet wurde...sie haben ihn eher "verhaftet" und schön nach Amerika oder sonst wo hin verfrachtet um ihn bis an sein lebensende zu bestrafen und quälen. Der ist nicht tot...ne Kugel in Kopp und der hat nicht mal was gemerkt  ? Nä ! Da hätten die Amis ja garkein spaß dran  Der wird irgendwo für alles büßen.


 
Ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst oder?


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (4. Mai 2011)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das er getötet wurde...sie haben ihn eher "verhaftet" und schön nach Amerika oder sonst wo hin verfrachtet um ihn bis an sein lebensende zu bestrafen und quälen. Der ist nicht tot...ne Kugel in Kopp und der hat nicht mal was gemerkt  ? Nä ! Da hätten die Amis ja garkein spaß dran  Der wird irgendwo für alles büßen.


 
Hoffentlich!


----------



## Glühbirne (4. Mai 2011)

Bennz schrieb:
			
		

> jau zu geil osama is noch da Link



*facepalm*
Ich hoffe, du meinst das nicht ernst. Natürlich ist das Foto ein Fake. Bei einem Kopfschuss wirken Kräfte, die den Kopf niemals so "heile" gelassen hätten.
Der entscheidende Punkt ist aber, dass dieses Foto nicht von der US-Regierung stammt, sondern von irgendeinem Photoshop-"Künstler". Die Fotos, die wirklich belegen können, das bin Laden tot ist, sind momentan (noch) classified. 

Nur für den Fall, dass du's wirklich ernst gemeint hast:
Man sollte sich vorher schon informieren, bevor man hier die VT's loslässt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Mai 2011)

Glühbirne schrieb:


> Bei einem Kopfschuss wirken Kräfte, die den Kopf niemals so "heile" gelassen hätten.


 
Kannst du nicht pauschalisieren. Eine 22er erzeugt nur ein kleines Loch und die Kugel hat nicht mehr die Energie um den Schädel ein zweites Mal zu durchschlagen, sie prallt am Schädel ab und bleibt im Gehirn stecken. Der Blutaustritt ist recht gering und der Kopf platzt auch nicht wie eine Melone (wie man das bei sehr starken Waffen sieht).
Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob eine 22er zur Standardausrüstung der Seals gehört.
Aber solche Waffen nutzt man, wenn man verhindern will, dass es Querschläger gibt oder die Kugel eben nicht mehr austreten soll.


----------



## zøtac (4. Mai 2011)

Warum können manche Leute nicht einfach auf die offizielle Berichterstattung vertrauen? Sry aber sind manche (ich sprech jetzt hier niemanden speziell an) so Paranoid das sie Glauben alles was die Regierung sagt erstunken und erlogen ist und das hinter allem eine riesige Verschwörung steckt? 

Zu der Sache das die Soldaten ihn festgenommen haben... halt ich eher für Unwahrscheinlich, ich mein, das würde ihnen nichts bringen außer Probleme


----------



## LOGIC (4. Mai 2011)

*@thysol

*Doch das mein ich ernst wieso ?
*@ **$.Crackpipeboy.$
*
Ja der hats verdient


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Mai 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> Zu der Sache das die Soldaten ihn festgenommen haben... halt ich eher für Unwahrscheinlich, ich mein, das würde ihnen nichts bringen außer Probleme


 
Es gibt Menschen, die du nicht festnehmen kannst, selbst wenn du es mit aller Macht willst.
Stell dir vor, du stellst einen Verbrecher, du siehst, dass er vielleicht nur einen Knüppel in der Hand hat oder ein Haarnadel. Er greift dich aber frontal an. Du versuchst ihn abzuwehren, denn du willst ihn lebend haben, aber er gibt nicht auf, auch nicht als du noch Unterstützung bekommst. Dann gibts noch die Ehefrau, die dich natürlich als Todfeind sieht und alles macht, damit du nicht zum Zug kommst. Am Ende bleibt dir nichts anders übrig als zu schießen, bevor die eigenen Leute zu Schaden kommen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (4. Mai 2011)

Gibt durchaus Leute die Kopfschüsse überlebt haben. 

_Am 11. April 1968 schoss der junge Hilfsarbeiter Josef Bachmann vor dem SDS-Büro am West-Berliner Kurfürstendamm dreimal auf Dutschke. Er traf ihn zweimal in den Kopf, einmal in die linke Schulter. Dutschke erlitt lebensgefährliche Gehirnverletzungen und überlebte nur knapp nach einer mehrstündigen Operation._

Rudi Dutschke

Kommt wohl aufs Glück, aufs Kaliber und die Munitionsart an.


----------



## LOGIC (4. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es gibt Menschen, die du nicht festnehmen kannst, selbst wenn du es mit aller Macht willst.
> Stell dir vor, du stellst einen Verbrecher, du siehst, dass er vielleicht nur einen Knüppel in der Hand hat oder ein Haarnadel. Er greift dich aber frontal an. Du versuchst ihn abzuwehren, denn du willst ihn lebend haben, aber er gibt nicht auf, auch nicht als du noch Unterstützung bekommst. Dann gibts noch die Ehefrau, die dich natürlich als Todfeind sieht und alles macht, damit du nicht zum Zug kommst. Am Ende bleibt dir nichts anders übrig als zu schießen, bevor die eigenen Leute zu Schaden kommen.



Ein schuß ins knie und der frau eins mit dem schaft überziehen und das Problem wäre vorerst gelöst


----------



## zøtac (4. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es gibt Menschen, die du nicht festnehmen kannst, selbst wenn du es mit aller Macht willst.
> Stell dir vor, du stellst einen Verbrecher, du siehst, dass er vielleicht nur einen Knüppel in der Hand hat oder ein Haarnadel. Er greift dich aber frontal an. Du versuchst ihn abzuwehren, denn du willst ihn lebend haben, aber er gibt nicht auf, auch nicht als du noch Unterstützung bekommst. Dann gibts noch die Ehefrau, die dich natürlich als Todfeind sieht und alles macht, damit du nicht zum Zug kommst. Am Ende bleibt dir nichts anders übrig als zu schießen, bevor die eigenen Leute zu Schaden kommen.


Das er Erschossen wurde hat nur vorteile, ne Gerichtsverhandlung kostet Geld und der Typ ist sowas nicht wert. Außerdem würde es genau so enden, vielleicht Strom statt Blei... Ich mein ja nur wenn sie in festnehmen hätten können.

@LOGIC
Die sind da nach nem 40 Minütigem Feuergefecht rein gekommen, woher sollten sie Wissen das ausgerechnet ER keine Waffen da oben hatte?


----------



## Glühbirne (4. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst du nicht pauschalisieren. Eine 22er erzeugt nur ein kleines Loch und die Kugel hat nicht mehr die Energie um den Schädel ein zweites Mal zu durchschlagen, sie prallt am Schädel ab und bleibt im Gehirn stecken. Der Blutaustritt ist recht gering und der Kopf platzt auch nicht wie eine Melone (wie man das bei sehr starken Waffen sieht).
> Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob eine 22er zur Standardausrüstung der Seals gehört.
> Aber solche Waffen nutzt man, wenn man verhindern will, dass es Querschläger gibt oder die Kugel eben nicht mehr austreten soll.



Stimmt, aber nach bisherigen Meldungen wurde er ja "im Gefecht" getötet, es war also vermutlich keine klassische Hinrichtung, für die man extra eine 22er benutzt hat. Aber ok, darüber kann man lange diskutieren...
Meine Hauptaussage war ja nur, dass das eben keine offiziellen Fotos sind, die da als gefaked hingestellt werden.


----------



## LOGIC (4. Mai 2011)

> Die sind da nach nem 40 Minütigem Feuergefecht rein gekommen, woher sollten sie Wissen das ausgerechnet ER keine Waffen da oben hatte?


Wenn ich den Raum stürme und seh das dort 2 leute sind wo eine Person davon eine frau ist würde ich in den nahkampf gehen SOFERN sie unbewaffnet sind. Wenn sie eine waffe getragen hätten, hätten die beide die Kugel verdient


----------



## melz (4. Mai 2011)

ich glaub das erst wenn die Beweisfotos veröffentlichen, behaupten kann man viel!
Wenn es stimmt ist es ja kein Problem Bilder zu Veröffentlichen, erzählen kann man viel!


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Mai 2011)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Man nimmt, was man kriegen kann



Der Mensch ist, wie der Mensch nun mal ist. 



frEnzy schrieb:


> Warts mal ab. Ich wette, da wird bald ein fettes Pipelineprojekt gestartet. Übrigens sind solche Rohstoffvorkommen, wie in dem Link weiter oben genannt, in Stücken vorhersagbar, was deren wahrscheinliches Auftreten angeht.



Man weiß auch seit Jahren, dass es große Rohstoffreserven in Alaska gibt (und George Bush wollte auch schon mal ein Gesetz verändern, damit man danach buddeln kann, er ist aber am Kongress gescheitert, zum Glück kann man nur sagen).
Aber eine fette Pipeline sehe ich in Afghanistan nicht, woher soll die auch kommen und wohin soll die gehen? Afghanistan grenzt im Osten an China. Ich glaube kaum, dass die USA Öl aus China durch Afghanistan befördern wollen. Die Chinesen sind ja schon selbst in Afrika um sich Öl zu besorgen.
Dann doch eher das Prinzip Irak, doch auch hier gibt es nichts, was darauf hindeutet, dass sie Öl exklusiv in die USA liefern. Wenn es also den USA im Irak nur um Öl ging (und der Meinung sind ja viele), wo bleibt dann das Öl für die USA?



frEnzy schrieb:


> Hm... und da muss man gleich einen ganzen Krieg anfangen? Hätte man doch auch die Seals hinschicken können. Das die gut töten können, haben sie ja mehrfach bewiesen.



Die Sowjets waren auch ein paar Jahre lang da und haben nichts gerissen. Das Problem sind hier wohl fehlende Informationen, denn einen Spitzel in die Reihen der Islamisten zu bekommen scheint schwerer zu sein als viele denken (V-Männer in den Reihen der NPD zu haben ist wohl ein Kinderspiel dagegen). Aber ohne korrekte Informationen kannst du nicht einfach ein Spezialkommando irgendwo hinschicken. Gerade die brauchen konkrete Daten.



frEnzy schrieb:


> Schau dir mal "Let's make money" an! Da bekommste echt das kalte Grausen...



Ich hab Michael Moores "Kapitalismus, eine Love Stroy" gesehen. 
Es ist schon beschämend, dass du mit Geld viel mehr Geld verdienen kannst als mit tatsächlichen Sachwerten oder Produktionsgütern. Die Welt hat sich halt verändert, man muss erst mal damit leben, ehe man das System wieder verändern kann, aber dafür muss sich die Gesellschaft verändern, wenn die Leute hellhörig werden, wenn ihnen die Bank 4% Rendite verspricht (und um das zu können, muss sie mindestens 8% erwirtschaften) und alle hinlaufen (war ja nicht anders bei den ganzen Schundpapieren um Lehman Brothers, da wurden Renditen versprochen, die eigentlich nicht möglich sind, aber trotzdem eine Zeit lang funktioniert haben und alle sind wie die Geier hingelaufen).

Aber die Weltwirtschaft ist ein anderes Thema, dafür haben wir schon Threads. 



frEnzy schrieb:


> Ne, pauschal ablehnen sollte man sowas nicht. Ich hab mir halt die Fakten angeschaut (Osama angeblich tot, überprüfen kanns aber niemand, Nachricht kommt aus den USA, am Anfang des Wahlkampfes, Obama braucht dringend Pluspunkte) und schon glaube ich das nicht mehr, was die erzählen.



Ich nehme das erst mal so hin, was soll ich auch sonst machen, ich kann 10x sagen, dass Obama mir Unsinn erzählt, was daran ändern kann ich eh nicht und wenn sie sagen, dass Bin Laden tot ist und er sich plötzlich in einem Jahr meldet, dann wäre das ein sehr großer Witz (am Besten kurz vor der Wahl Ende nächsten Jahres ). Daher denke ich schon, dass sie ihn erwischt haben und ich weine ihm ganz sicher keine Träne nach, egal ob sie ihn jetzt vorsätzlich abgeknallt haben oder es im Kampf passiert ist.
Die genauen Umstände erfahren wir eh nicht, alles andere sind nur Mutmaßungen und was man davon halten kann, hat man bei diversen Storys zu 9/11 gesehen.
Außerdem ist die Wiederwahl Obamas noch weit entfernt (Ende 2012), er kann dann nicht mehr sagen: "erinnert ihr euch noch an letztes Jahr, als ich Bin Laden erwischt habe?". Wenn er das nutzen wollte, hätte er Bin Laden noch 1 1/2 Jahre dort leben lassen und ihn dann abgegriffen.

Ich persönlilch habe Obama noch nie getroffen, aber ich kenne welche, die ihn kennen gelernt haben und laut diesen Leuten macht er einen anderen Eindruck als George Bush. Daher lasse ich Obama auch die Chance, dass es so war, wie er es sagt, wenn es anders sein sollte, wird es irgendwann zum Tragen kommen, letztendlich kommt alles irgendwann raus, das musste auch schon Richard Nixon erfahren (und auch Bill Clinton mit seiner Monica). Eine derartige Sache könntest du nicht komplett und auf Dauer geheim halten.



frEnzy schrieb:


> Wenn es wirklich so war, dass der CIA seine eigene Regierung betrogen hat, um den Krieg zu starten, sollte man sich verdammt viele Sorgen um die USA und die Weltsicherheitslage machen!!! Ich denke es war eher andersherum. Es gab mächtige Menschen udn Firmen, die den Krieg wollten und darum hat die CIA eben die Beweise "gefunden". Rumsfeld und Co. wussten das natürlich. Es geschah ja in deren Auftrag.



Wie gesagt, ich weiß es nicht, aber bei der CIA nehme ich einfach mal alles an, die machen die merkwürdigsten Dinge (wie andere Geheimdienste auch). Die Beweise, die Rumsfeld damals der Uno vorgelegt hatte, kamen, wenn ich nicht irre, vom Außenministerium und jeder weiß, dass im Außenministerium die meisten CIA Agenten arbeiten, und nicht in Langley.
Aber genau werden wir das eh nicht erfahren, wie immer bei sowas, daher kannst du Mutmaßungen ausstoßen oder eben nicht und ich halte mich da eben lieber zurück.



frEnzy schrieb:


> Das ist hier auch nicht anders. Man könnte argumenieren, dass die wenigstens was vom Fach vestehen. Ich denke aber, es geht eher darum gute Kontakte zu haben und sozusagen gleich an der Spitze jemanden zu haben, der weiß, was die Banken wollen.



Es geht darum, was die Wirtschaft will und die Banken wissen, was sie wollen und ein Banker, der Finanzminister wird, kann das sehr gut delegieren. Es waren die Banker, die Reagan zu seiner Wirtschaftspolitik geraten haben (und damit kamen ja erst die Milliardäre hoch, vorher gab es keine).
Bei uns ist das ja nicht anders, da gehen Ackermann und Co. auch im Kanzleramt aus und ein und werden zu Partys eingeladen und fliegen zu politischen Gesprächen mit (nicht nur Freunde von Westerwelle ).

Aber das sprengt halt den Rahmen des Threads, wenn man das weiter verfolgt.



frEnzy schrieb:


> Wie eine Atombombe funkioniert ist kein Geheimnis. Und selbst wenn man eine hat, muss man sie ja erst noch zünden können. Das ist auch nicht so einfach.



Wenn du einen Zünder hast, dann schon und ich gehe mal davon aus, dass sich Terroristen Zugriff zu Experten besorgen, wenn sie eine Atomwaffe haben, aber keinen funktionierenden Zünder. Ich schätze mal, dass sie da sehr gute "Überredungskünstler" haben, damit die Leute kooperieren.  



frEnzy schrieb:


> Die Berater kommen in der Regel aus der Wirtschaf... da ist es fast unerheblich, wer da berät.



Nö, es kommt darauf an, wer die Berater sind und was sie vertreten.



frEnzy schrieb:


> Ich schon. Wir wurden schon so oft belogen... die haben das letzte bißchen Vertrauen verspielt. Von einem Politiker erwarte ich nichts anderes, als das er mich belügt. Die Realität beweißt immer wieder, dass ich da Recht habe.



Jop, wobei denn, dass wir statt 18% jetzt 19% Mehrwertsteuer zahlen müssen?
Dass die Renten doch nicht sicher sind?

Ist doch alles kein Geheimnis, dazu muss man mir nichts versprechen.
Dass unserer Rentensystem auf Dauer nicht funktionieren kann, weiß ich auch so, ich bin ja intelligent und dass die Politiker nicht sagen können, dass das Rentensystem Bullshit ist, kann ich auch nachvollziehen. Als Politiker darfst du eben nicht immer, oder meist nie, das sagen, was du denkst.
Daher interessiert es mich auch nicht, was sie versprechen, wie Westerwelle, sondern schau das an, was sie machen wollen und ob mir das gefällt, was sie vorhaben und ich hab deshalb schwarz/gelb nicht gewählt, weil mir das, was sie machen wollten, nicht passt, auch wenn ich nichts gegen eine Steuersenkung hätte (würde mich sogar betreffen ). Aber dass die Steuern nicht gesenkt werden (abgesehen von den Hotels), war ja auch zu erwarten.
Haben die Wähler doch selbst Schuld, wenn sie den Politikern noch solche Versprechungen glauben.


----------



## LOGIC (5. Mai 2011)

Schaut euch das mal an 

Binladenangriff - WEB.DE


Aha.... *"Seine Leiche wurde nach Islamischen Geboten im Meer bestattet."* Wieso nicht gleich ein Staatsbegräbnis ? 

Ich hätte ihn anderst beigesetzt....nämlich über bord geworfen und schön durch die Schiffsschrauben gedreht


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Mai 2011)

Dass die Muslime ihre Toten schnell beerdigen, ist ja nichts Neues (und auch normal, wenn man sich die Regionen anguckt und auch das Klima dort).


----------



## Woohoo (5. Mai 2011)

Osama bin Laden Kondolenzbuch | TITANIC


"...Kopfschuss - abgewehrt - aus dem Hintergrund müsste Rahn schießen - Rahn schießt..."


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Mai 2011)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Osama bin Laden Kondolenzbuch | TITANIC


 
Alleine schon den Song von Enya als Unterlegung zu nutzen, ist ein Armutszeugnis der Zeitschrift.


----------



## Woohoo (5. Mai 2011)

Dir ist bewusst, dass das Satire ist?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KG47TgBxrRg&feature=related


Osama tot:
"Erstaunlich was die Amis auf die Beine bringen, wenn Plastation Network down ist"


----------



## fettbemme0815 (5. Mai 2011)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Nach knapp 10 Jahren haben die endlich ihre Rache für 9/11, das muss echt Balsam für die Amis sein, nachdem in letzter Zeit so viel schief lief.


Was man Menschen nicht alles einreden kann...

FBI — USAMA BIN LADEN


> Usama Bin Laden is wanted in connection with the August 7, 1998, bombings of the United States Embassies in Dar es Salaam, Tanzania, and Nairobi, Kenya. These attacks killed over 200 people. In addition, Bin Laden is a suspect in other terrorist attacks throughout the world.


Nicht mal beim FBI sucht man ihn wegen 9/11, was schon sehr sehr komisch ist. Aber die US Regierung (wozu das FBI zählt) soll nach ihm suchen.  Alles klar...


----------



## smeagelz (5. Mai 2011)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Schaut euch das mal an
> 
> Binladenangriff - WEB.DE
> 
> ...


 
und dich sadist gleich hinterher (kopfschüttel, was hier für psychopaten registriert sind, geht ja mal garnicht)


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. Mai 2011)

Wie wärs, wenn ihr halbwegs beim Thema bleibt und nicht ständig rum spamt. 

Falls irgendwas (oder alles) an der Story gelogen ist, werden wir es ziemlich sicher in ein paar Jahren erfahren.


----------



## Marc1504 (5. Mai 2011)

smeagelz schrieb:


> wer weiss ?? die haben ihn doch bestimmt lebend mitgenommen


 
Wäre mir lieber gewesen. So ist der Hund irgendwie noch als "Märtyrer" gestorben. Ein Ende wie das von Saddam wäre passender gewesen. Als dummer, fehlgeleiteter Wicht winselnd dem Ende entgegensehend. 
Aber man nimmt, was man kriegt


----------



## smeagelz (5. Mai 2011)

Marc1504 schrieb:


> Wäre mir lieber gewesen. So ist der Hund irgendwie noch als "Märtyrer" gestorben. Ein Ende wie das von Saddam wäre passender gewesen. Als dummer, fehlgeleiteter Wicht winselnd dem Ende entgegensehend.
> Aber man nimmt, was man kriegt


 
naja, ich weiss nicht - selbst die naziverbrecher haben ihren prozess bekommen ..... 
auch saddam, milosevic ........


----------



## Marc1504 (5. Mai 2011)

Na sach ich doch


----------



## frEnzy (5. Mai 2011)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Aha.... *"Seine Leiche wurde nach Islamischen  Geboten im Meer bestattet."* Wieso nicht gleich ein Staatsbegräbnis ?
> 
> Ich hätte ihn anderst beigesetzt....nämlich über bord geworfen und schön durch die Schiffsschrauben gedreht


 Nach islamischen Brauch hätte er möglichst schnell mit dem Kopf in  Richtung Mekka gerichtet begraben werden müssen. Seebestattungen sind  nicht erwünscht und nur in äußersten Notfällen durchzuführen, wenn z.B.  kein Land angelaufen werden kann und dadurch die Besatzung durch die  einsetzende Verwesung gefährdet ist.
Ich denke, die Amis wollten kein Grab als Pilgerstätte haben und/oder Spuren verwischen.



Marc1504 schrieb:


> Gut unterrichtete Kreise (meine grenzenlose Phantasie) berichten davon, dass ähnliches geschehen ist. Nur hat man ihn vorher noch mit Schweinerippchen und lecker Koteletts aus der Kombüse vollgestopft. Die tötlichen Kugeln waren in Schweineurin und Alkohol eingelegt, bevor sie zum Einsatz kamen.


Oh man, du bist echt ein rücksichtsloser *****. Genau wegen solchen tolleranzbefreiten wie dir, ist es so schwierig die Religionen auszusönen und dem Frieden wirklich ein Stück näher zu kommen.



Marc1504 schrieb:


> Da man aber die muslimische Welt, die ihren absoluten Helden verloren hat, nicht allzu sehr erzürnen wollte, hat man die Story mit der Seebestattung erfunden.


Die Mehrheit der Muslime sind alles andere als Fan von bin Laden gewesen. Was schreibst du hier nur für einen Mist?



Marc1504 schrieb:


> Die sollen schön daran glauben, dass der Terrorstar jetzt schön seine 72-jährige Jungfrau xxxxx...


Medienstar trifft es wohl besser.


----------



## Lan_Party (5. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Aufs Auge schießen ist eigentlich schon tödlich. Du kannst ja mal feste mit dem Finger auf dein Auge drücke und gucken was passiert


 Das ist mir auch klar.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Mai 2011)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Dir ist bewusst, dass das Satire ist?


 
Ich kenne "Titanic" aber das ist für mich keine Satire, das ist die Veröffentlichung von Stammtischen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Mai 2011)

So langsam driftet der Thread ins Sinnlose ab....


----------



## stefan.net82 (5. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> So langsam driftet der Thread ins Sinnlose ab....


 
Dann darf ein Posting von dir nicht fehlen

@Topic:

Nein, ernsthaft: Ich glaub generell nie, was die Medien bringen. Ganz nach dem Motto: "Glaub nur das, was du mit eigenen Augen siehst!"


----------



## nyso (5. Mai 2011)

LOGIC schrieb:


> ohhh wie schlimm...darf man nicht mal kleine späßchen machen ? Ein Psychopat bin ich noch lange nich... dafür hab ich aber ne lustige Phantasie


 
Nein, über den Mord an Menschen macht man keine Späße Und jemand, der anderen den Tot wünscht, stellt sich auf die gleiche moralische Stufe wie die, auf der Osama steht, wenn denn alles stimmt mit den Anschlägen.
Man hat niemandem den tot zu wünschen oder tatenlos zuzusehen, egal um wen es sich handelt. Eine eventuelle Ausnahme wären da noch Triebtäter/Kinderschänder, die unwiderlegbar schuldig sind und vor Gericht zum Tode verurteilt werden.

Und sorry, aber das hier ist doch erstunken und erlogen!

Heli stürzt aus technischen Problemen bei der wichtigsten Militäraktion der letzten zehn Jahre ab? Das glauben auch nur Bild-Leser, oder?

Und was für ein unberechenbarer Schusswechsel? Ich denke er war im dritten Stock alleine und unbewaffnet, dazu noch seit mindestens 20 Jahren sterbenskrank? Es wäre ja fast ein medizinisches Wunder, wenn er überhaupt noch gelebt hätte. Und da ein Schusswechsel? Die haben ihn wenn überhaupt bei der Dialyse im Krankenbett erwischt und hingerichtet, aus kürzester Entfernung. 

Wie es da zu einem Schusswechsel kommen kann wissen wohl auch nur die Offiziere, die für den Mord an den Friedensaktivisten auf der Mavi Mara verantwortlich waren.

Hier noch ein paar nette Zeilen und Zeitungsauschnitte: http://www.infokriegernews.de/wordpress/2011/05/04/bin-laden-die-auffalligsten-widerspruche/


----------



## Fl_o (5. Mai 2011)

Für mich schaut das ganze so aus:

- Im Haus von Osama waren mehr als nur "4" Leibwächter, die Amis greifen treffen auf Widerstand verlieren einen Helikopter. 

Wiki


> Dabei wurden zwei Helikopter sowie 25 Soldaten und ein Hund eingesetzt,  wobei ein Helikopter während des 40-minütigen Einsatzes wegen eines  technischen Defekts notlanden und von den Spezialeinheiten zerstört  werden musste, nachdem er unter schweres Abwehrfeuer gekommen war.



Alle Leibwächter Tod Osama wird gefunden und gerichtet, wenn du aus nächster nähe 2 Kugeln in denn Kopf bekommst aus einer von mir aus M16A4 (glaube ich zwar kaum aber gut), kann ich mir gut vorstellen das davon nicht mehr viel übrig ist.  

Seebestatung kann ich auch verstehen, sonst wird das zur Pilgerstätte oder irgendwelche verrückten Graben seine Leiche aus. 

Festnahme war nie eine Option.. Problem erledigt


----------



## Woohoo (5. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich kenne "Titanic" aber das ist für mich keine Satire, das ist die Veröffentlichung von Stammtischen.




Das ganze Internet ist eine Veröffentlichung von Stammtischen.

Ich finde die Anspielung mit der Enya Musik auf diese elendigen Trauervideos von N-tv usw. passend, zudem wird sich hier über einen Verbrecher lustig gemacht und er wird ins lächerliche gezogen (ähnlich wie das bei Hi tler auch gemacht wird), das finde ich schon sehr angemessen und lustig.


----------



## nyso (5. Mai 2011)

Streng genommen waren gar keine Leibwächter da.

_In dem Anwesen befinden sich 36 Personen: vier Männer (Bin Laden, einer  seiner Söhne, der Bote und dessen Bruder), neun Frauen und 23 Kinder  zwischen zwei und zwölf Jahren._

Bin Laden tot, der Sohn tot, eine oder mehrere Frauen und mehrere Kinder, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. 
Osama sterbenskrank, der lag höchstens noch im Krankenbett, die Frauen sicher unbewaffnet, Kinder zwischen zwei und zwölf Jahren dürften ein Seal-Team auch vor nicht so große Probleme stellen, zur Not reicht da eine Blendgranate und jeglicher Mut bei den kleinen ist gebrochen, bleiben der Bote und dessen Bruder, die ebenfalls beide kein Problem darstellen sollten für solch ein Team.

Fakt ist, die Story stinkt zum Himmel. Das angeblich beste Spezialteam der Welt trainiert monatelang in einem exakten Nachbau des Hauses, um sich dann von drei alten Männern, neun Frauen und 23 Kindern in ein 40 minütiges Feuergefecht verwickeln zu lassen? Und dabei schmiert sogar noch einer der Helis ab? Haben die Kinder mit Windeln geworfen oder was?

Da muss doch selbst der mediengläubigste Fremddenkenlasser arg in Zweifel kommen, oder? 

Den wer selbst bei solchen Fakten weiterhin die offizielle Story glaubt ist wohl hirntoter als es Osama jetzt ist.

Edit: Wobei der Wikitext eh falsch ist. Es waren vier Helis vom Typ MH-60 Blackhawk, das alte Schlachtross der Amis. Die fallen nicht einfach so vom Himmel, die sind verdammt solide. Außerdem waren es 79 Soldaten. Und schweres Abwehrfeuer, von wem? Außerdem behaupten das ja noch nichtmal die Amis selber, was soll das also bitte für eine Quelle sein? Ist doch mal wieder absoluter Schwachsinn der da steht.

Edit2: Jetzt die offenbar ersten Bilder(Achtung, die letzten Bilder der Diashow sind heftig, wer sowas nicht verträgt, NICHT KLICKEN). Die Teile des Wracks gehören nicht zum Blackhawk. Sondern zu einem Comanche!!!!! Ein reiner Angriffshubschrauber!
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/268/rah66comanche1caps2621.jpg/ Von dem gibt es mehrere Versionen, alle unterscheiden sich in dem Aufbau da oben minimal, es ist aber der einzige Helikopter der Welt der so aufgebaut ist!

Damit ist der Beweis auf dem Tisch, es war ein Mordkommando!


Edit3: Gerade entdeckt, auch sehr interessant, und passend zum Thema. Wenn das nicht Osama war, wer dann? 



Spoiler



Top-Insider der US-Regierung: Bin Laden starb 2001, 9/11 war eine Operation unter falscher Flagge
Gestern hat ein Top-Insider der US-Regierung, der über 3 Jahrzehnte  hochrangige Positionen im US-Verteidigungsministerium bekleidete, in  einem schockierenden Radiointerview erklärt, dass Bin Laden seit 2001  tot ist und ihm persönlich von einem angesehenen US-General versichert  wurde, dass die Anschläge vom 11.09.2001 ein sogenannter „Stand Down“,  eine Operation unter falscher Flagge waren
 Paul Joseph Watson, Infowars.com 04.05.2011
Ein Top-Insider der US-Regierung, Dr. Steve R. Pieczenik – ein Mann, der  unter drei verschiedenen Präsidenten zahlreiche einflussreiche  Positionen bekleidete und aktuell immer noch für das  US-Verteidigungsministerium tätig ist – schockierte gestern in der Alex  Jones Show mit der Erklärung, dass Osama Bin Laden im Jahre 2001  gestorben sei und er bereit wäre, vor einem Großen Geschworenengericht  auszusagen, dass ein führender US-General ihm gegenüber persönlich  erklärt habe, 9/11 sei eine Operation unter falscher Flagge gewesen.
 Pieczeniks Aussagen können nicht als die eines  „Verschwörungstheoretikers“ verworfen werden. Pieczenik diente unter  drei verschiedenen US-Regierungen – der von Nixon, Ford und Carter – als  stellvertretender Assistent des Außenministers, war darüberhinaus unter  Reagan und Bush senior tätig und arbeitet auch heute noch als Berater  des US-Verteidigungsministeriums.
 Pieczenik, ein ehemaliger US-Marinekapitän, gewann zwei renommierte  Harry C. Solomon Auszeichnungen an der Harvard Medical School, während  er gleichzeitig am MIT seinen Doktortitel ablegte.
 Pieczenik wurde von Lawrence Eagleburger als stellvertretender Assistent des Außenministers angeworben, wo er
 „grundsätzliche Fragen der psychologischen Kriegsführung, der  Terrorismusbekämpfung und zu Taktiken bei interkulturellen Verhandlungen  des US-Außenministeriums, des Militärs, der Geheimdienstgemeinde und  anderen Behörden der US-Regierung“
 untersuchte und zur selben Zeit an grundlegenden Strategien zur  Rettung von Geiseln arbeitete, die später weltweit übernommen wurden.
 Pieczenik diente auch als leitender Politikplaner unter den  Außenministern Henry Kissinger, Cyrus Vance, George Schultz und James  Baker und war des Weiteren bei der Wahlkampfkampagne von George W. Bush  tätig, als dieser gegen Al Gore antrat.
 Seine gesamte Laufbahn unterstreicht die Tatsache, dass er in den  vergangenen 3 Jahrzehnten zu den Männern gehörte, die über die besten  und weitreichendsten Kontakte zu den Geheimdienstkreisen verfügen. Der  Charakter von Jack Ryan, der in zahlreichen Novellen von Tom Clancy  vorkommt und von Harrison Ford im dem berühmten Film „Patriot Games“ aus  dem Jahre 1992 gespielt wird, basiert ebenfalls auf Steve Pieczenik.
 Vor über 9 Jahren, im April 2002, erklärte Pieczenik in der Alex  Jones Show, dass Osama bin Laden bereits „seit Monaten tot“ sei und die  Regierung lediglich auf den politisch geeignetsten Moment warten würde,  seinen Leichnam ins Scheinwerferlicht zu rücken.
 Pieczenik dürfte wissen, wovon er spricht, da er bin Laden zu Beginn  der 80er Jahre persönlich getroffen und mit ihm zusammengearbeitet  hatte, als die USA ihn als Stellvertreter im Kampf gegen die Sowjets  einsetzten. Pieczenik erklärte, dass Osama Bin Laden im Jahre 2001  starb:
 „Nicht etwa, weil Sondereinsatzkräfte ihn getötet hätten, sondern  weil ich als Arzt weiß, dass er von den Ärzten der CIA behandelt wurde  und in seiner Geheimdienstakte stand, dass er das Marfan-Syndrom hatte.“
 Er fügte hinzu, dass die US-Regierung vom Tod bin Ladens wusste, noch  bevor die Vereinigten Staaten in Afghanistan einmarschierten.
 Das Marfan-Syndrom ist eine genetisch bedingte Bindegewebserkrankung,  für die es keine Heilung gibt. Die Krankheit hat zur Folge, dass die  Lebenszeit des Erkrankten bedeutend verkürzt wird.
 „Er starb am Marfan-Syndrome. Bush junior wusste davon, die  Geheimdienstgemeinde wusste davon,“ so Pieczenik, der hinzufügte, dass  die Ärzte der CIA bin Laden im Juli 2001 im American Hospital in Dubai  besucht hatten.
 „Er war aufgrund des Marfan-Syndroms bereits sehr krank und lag  bereits im Sterben, ihn musste also niemand umbringen.“ Pieczenik führte  weiter aus, dass Bin Laden kurz nach 9/11 in seinem Höhlenkomplex in  Tora Bora gestorben ist.
 Bezüglich der Behauptung vom Sonntag, dass Bin Laden auf seinem  Anwesen in Pakistan getötet worden sei, erklärte Pieczenik: „Hat die  Geheimdienstgemeinde oder haben die CIA die ganze Sache erfunden? Die  Antwort ist ja, kategorisch ja.“
 Zu den vom Weißen Haus veröffentlichten Bildern, von denen behauptet  wird, dass man darauf sehen würde, wie Biden, Obama und Hillary Clinton  die Tötungs-Operation von bin Laden live verfolgt hätten, erklärte er:
 „Dieses ganze Szenario, wo man einen Haufen von Leuten sieht, die  herumsitzen und auf einen Bildschirm starren, so als wären sie wie  gebannt – das ist Unsinn. Es ist frei erfunden, ein völliges  Fantasieprodukt. Wir befinden uns hier in einem amerikanischen  Absurditäten-Theater…Warum machen wir das jetzt noch einmal…nach neun  Jahren, die dieser Mann bereits tot ist? Warum muss die Regierung das  amerikanische Volk fortwährend anlügen?“
 Pieczenik sagte, „Osama bin Laden war bereits mausetot – sie konnten  Osama bin Laden also garnicht angegriffen oder konfrontiert oder getötet  haben,“ und scherzte, dass diese Geschichte nur dann stimmen könne,  wenn die Sondereinsatzkräfte in Wirklichkeit eine Leiche attackiert  hätten
 Er führte aus, dass die Entscheidung, diese Täuschungsaktion genau  jetzt zu starten, getroffen wurde, weil Obama mit seinen einbrechenden  Umfragewerten ein neues Tief erreicht hatte und die Geschichte mit  seiner Geburtsurkunde komplett nach hinten losging:
 „Er musste beweisen, dass er mehr war als nur ein Amerikaner…er  musste aggressiv sein,“ so Pieczenik. Er fügte hinzu, dass diese Farce  auch eine Möglichkeit ist, um Pakistan zu isolieren – ein Racheakt der  Vereinigten Staaten, weil Pakistan gegenüber dem  Predator-Drohnen-Programm in jüngster Zeit massiven Widerstand geleistet  hatte.
 „Das ist orchestriert. Also wenn man da Leute hat, die herumsitzen  und sich eine Sitcom anschauen, im Grunde genommen im Operationszentrum  des Weißen Hausen, und wenn man einen Präsidenten hat, der praktisch wie  ein Zombie an die Öffentlichkeit tritt und einem erklärt, man habe  gerade Osama bin Laden getötet, der bereits seit 9 Jahren tot ist…das  ist die größte Lüge, die ich je gehört habe. Ich meine, das war absurd.“
 Pieczenik verwarf die Regierungsangaben zur Tötung bin Ladens als  einen „makabren Witz“ gegenüber dem amerikanischen Volk und führte  weiter aus:
 „Sie sind auch völlig hoffnungslos bei ihren Versuchen, Obama  überlebensfähig zu machen, die Tatsache zu überspielen, dass er  vielleicht garnicht hier geboren wurde, jegliche Fragen bezüglich seines  Hintergrunds, Unregelmäßigkeiten in seiner Vergangenheit zu  überspielen, ihn durchsetzungsfähig erscheinen zu lassen…damit dieser  Präsident wiedergewählt wird, und man die amerikanische Öffentlichkeit  erneut an der Nase herumführen kann.“
 Pieczeniks Auffassung, Bin Laden sei bereits vor fast 10 Jahren  gestorben, wird auch von zahlreichen Experten der Geheimdienstgemeinde  und von Staatsoberhäuptern auf der ganzen Welt vertreten.
 Pieczenik sagte, bin Laden
 „wurde auf dieselbe Art genutzt, wie man auch 9/11 nutzte, um die  Emotionen und Gefühle des amerikanischen Volks zu mobilisieren und so in  den Krieg ziehen zu können, der mit einer Geschichte gerechtfertigt  wurde, die George W. Bush erfunden hatte, und Cheney erfand die Welt des  Terrorismus.“
 Während seines gestrigen Interviews in der Alex Jones Show behauptete  Pieczenik auch, dass ihm seitens eines berühmten US-Generals persönlich  erklärt worden sei, 9/11 wäre ein Stand Down, eine Operation unter  falscher Flagge gewesen. Darüberhinaus erklärte er, dass er bereit sei,  den Namen des Generals vor einem Großen Geschworenengericht zu  offenbaren.
 Pieczenik nannte Dick Cheney, Paul Wolfowitz, Stephen Hadley, Elliott  Abrams, Condoleezza Rice und andere, und sagte, sie wären direkt an den  Anschlägen beteiligt gewesen. „Sie haben die Anschläge gesteuert.“
 „Es wurde ´Stand Down` genannt, eine Falsche Flagge Operation, um die  amerikanische Öffentlichkeit unter einem falschen Vorwand zu  mobilisieren…Dies ist mir sogar von einem General aus dem  Mitarbeiterstab von Wolfowitz gesagt worden. Ich werde vor eine  Kommission der Bundesregierung gehen und unter Eid den Namen sagen, wer  die Person war, so dass wir das klären können.“
 Pieczenik, der anmerkte, dass er „wütend“ gewesen ist und „wusste, dass es passiert war“, führte weiter aus:
 „Ich habe Stand Downs und Falsche Flagge Operation am National War  College gelehrt. Ich habe es all meinen Agenten beigebracht, ich wusste  also ganz genau, was dem amerikanischen Volk hier angetan wurde.“
 Pieczenik wies im Verlaufe des Interviews dann noch einmal darauf  hin, dass er ohne weiteres dazu bereit sei, vor einem Bundesgericht den  Namen des Generals zu offenbaren, welcher ihm gegenüber erklärt hatte,  dass 9/11 ein Inside-Job gewesen ist, „damit wir diese Sache rechtlich  aufarbeiten können, nicht mit dieser idiotischen 9/11 Kommission, die  war absurd.“
 Pieczenik sagte, dass er weder ein Liberaler noch ein Konservativer  noch ein Mitglied der Tea Party Bewegung sei, sondern lediglich ein  Amerikaner, der über die Richtung, in welche sich die Vereinigten  Staaten gerade bewegen würden, zutiefst besorgt sei. Im Folgenden können  Sie sich das gesamte Interview mit Dr. Pieczenik ansehen:
http://www.propagandafront.de/



Edit4: Wobei die Flosse des Helis nicht die eines Comanche's ist. Der Aufbau gehört 150% zum Comanche, die Flosse aber zu einem anderen Heli. Oder war es etwas, war wir bis heute nicht zu sehen bekommen haben? Ich bin da jetzt jedenfalls überfragt, obwohl ich mich mit Helis ja nun wirklich auskenne.
Edit5: Passt doch, es gibt auch solche Versionen des Comanche.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (5. Mai 2011)

Schon alleine die Kosten für die Schutzmassnahmen bei einem Gerichtsprozess wären viel zu hoch gewesen, wenn er im Gefängnis ist, gibts wieder ne Geiselnahme und Erpressung zur Freilassung Osamas.. 

Manche lernen aus Fehler!

Verschwörung hin oder her, am besten glaubt man gar nichts mehr


----------



## zøtac (5. Mai 2011)

Nyso, warst du dabei? So redest du nämlich, aber hauptsächlich die offizielle Berichterstattung als Schwachsinn abstempeln


----------



## Ichthys (5. Mai 2011)

Marc1504 schrieb:


> Ja, mit viel Fantasie könnte man da so etwas hineininterpretieren. Stimmt. Aber es ist eben keine direkte Anweisung zum Mord. EInfach mal das hier lesen, wen es interessiert: http://fcg-hildesheim.de/multimedia/pdf/islam_christentum.pdf
> 
> EDIT: Iwie funzt der Link nicht per Draufklicken, bitte rechte Maustaste und Link kopieren.


 
Liegt daran, dass das Dokument gegen Traffikklau geschützt ist (unerwünschte Verlinkung). Wer es aber lesen/downloaden möchte, kann das hier tun: 
Christen im Islam

MfG
Ichthys


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Mai 2011)

stefan.net82 schrieb:


> Dann darf ein Posting von dir nicht fehlen



Der kommt auch schon noch, keine Sorge. 



stefan.net82 schrieb:


> Nein, ernsthaft: Ich glaub generell nie, was die Medien bringen. Ganz nach dem Motto: "Glaub nur das, was du mit eigenen Augen siehst!"



Öhm, Also gibt es keine Viren? 



nyso schrieb:


> ... wenn denn alles stimmt mit den Anschlägen.



Auf den Spruch hat die Welt gewartet.... 



nyso schrieb:


> Man hat niemandem den tot zu wünschen oder tatenlos zuzusehen, egal um wen es sich handelt. Eine eventuelle *Ausnahme *wären da noch Triebtäter/Kinderschänder, die unwiderlegbar schuldig sind und vor Gericht zum Tode verurteilt werden.



Na, na, na, entweder behandelst du alle Menschen gleich, egal was man ihnen vorwirft oder du fängst an Grenzen zu übertreten, die man so nicht übertreten will.
Kann man so einen Menschen wie Bin Laden den Tod wünschen?
Natürlich, das ist menschlich.
Muss man ihn für seine Taten vor Gericht bringen?
Jop, unbedingt, denn nur so kann man ein "Idol" entzaubern.
Würde es was bringen, wenn man ihn vor Gericht stellt (z.B. in den USA) und ihn zum Tode verurteilt?
Nö, er würde jubelt den Saal verlassen und sich von seinen Anhängern feiern lassen. Er würde den Prozess sowieso nur benutzen um seine Ideologien weiter ausufern zu lassen.
Ist es also für alle Beteiligten besser, wenn er bei der Ergreifung stirbt?
Jop, unbedingt, denn auch so kann man ein "Idol" entzaubern.



nyso schrieb:


> Heli stürzt aus technischen Problemen bei der wichtigsten Militäraktion der letzten zehn Jahre ab? Das glauben auch nur Bild-Leser, oder?



Wir kenne die Umstände nicht, daher ist es auch unmöglich, sich ein Urteil darüber zu erlauben, was nicht konform mit dem offiziellen Bericht geht.
Wenn du aber an die Überwachungsaufnahmen des Satelliten kommst, der während der Operation über das Gebiet flog, dann her damit.



nyso schrieb:


> Und was für ein unberechenbarer Schusswechsel? Ich denke er war im dritten Stock alleine und unbewaffnet, dazu noch seit mindestens 20 Jahren sterbenskrank? Es wäre ja fast ein medizinisches Wunder, wenn er überhaupt noch gelebt hätte. Und da ein Schusswechsel? Die haben ihn wenn überhaupt bei der Dialyse im Krankenbett erwischt und hingerichtet, aus kürzester Entfernung.



Auch das ist so eine Sache, ich war nicht dabei, keiner war das, also muss man erst mal das annehmen, was man gesagt bekommt. Erst wenn es andere Fakten gibt, könnte man sich ein neues Urteil erlauben.



nyso schrieb:


> ... die für den Mord an den Friedensaktivisten auf der Mavi Mara verantwortlich waren.



Was hat das mit den USA zu tun?



Woohoo schrieb:


> Das ganze Internet ist eine Veröffentlichung von Stammtischen.



Jop, liest man immer wieder... 



nyso schrieb:


> Streng genommen waren gar keine Leibwächter da.
> 
> _In dem Anwesen befinden sich 36 Personen: vier Männer (Bin Laden, einer  seiner Söhne, der Bote und dessen Bruder), neun Frauen und 23 Kinder  zwischen zwei und zwölf Jahren._



Und die Frauen setzen sich in eine Ecke und warten, bis die Soldaten Bin Laden abgeknallt haben?
Die werden ebenso zu den Waffen gegriffen haben, wie die anderen auch.



nyso schrieb:


> Fakt ist, die Story stinkt zum Himmel. Das angeblich beste Spezialteam der Welt trainiert monatelang in einem exakten Nachbau des Hauses, um sich dann von drei alten Männern, neun Frauen und 23 Kindern in ein 40 minütiges Feuergefecht verwickeln zu lassen? Und dabei schmiert sogar noch einer der Helis ab? Haben die Kinder mit Windeln geworfen oder was?



Nö, Fakt ist, dass wir nur diese Fakten kennen, andere kennen wir nicht, also kannst du nicht pauschal sagen, dass man belogen wird, sonst musst du alles anzweifeln, was gesagt, dokumentiert und belegt wird.
Doch wie willst du dann diese Belege widerlegen, die man dir vorgelegt hat, wenn du nicht dabei warst und keinen Fragen kannst?
Hauptsache Verschwörung, egal welche? 



nyso schrieb:


> Edit: Wobei der Wikitext eh falsch ist. Es waren vier Helis vom Typ MH-60 Blackhawk, das alte Schlachtross der Amis. Die fallen nicht einfach so vom Himmel, die sind verdammt solide. Außerdem waren es 79 Soldaten. Und schweres Abwehrfeuer, von wem? Außerdem behaupten das ja noch nichtmal die Amis selber, was soll das also bitte für eine Quelle sein? Ist doch mal wieder absoluter Schwachsinn der da steht.



Wenn ich die Augenzeugen anhöre, dann sagen die, dass sie Schüsse gehört haben, als die Hubschrauber im Landeanflug waren, daher kann man davon ausgehen, dass die Hubschrauber beschossen wurden.
Oder beschießen sich die Einheiten selbst, damit es so aussieht, dass sie beschossen werden? 



nyso schrieb:


> Damit ist der Beweis auf dem Tisch, es war ein Mordkommando!



Was soll denn das für ein Wrack sein?
Ich sehe da keinen Apache. Die Soldaten haben den Hubschrauber gesprengt, wenn sie ihn sprengen, bleibt nicht so ein großes Stück übrig.
Sieht eher nach einen Fake aus.



nyso schrieb:


> Edit4: Wobei die Flosse des Helis nicht die eines Comanche's ist. Der Aufbau gehört 150% zum Comanche, die Flosse aber zu einem anderen Heli. Oder war es etwas, war wir bis heute nicht zu sehen bekommen haben? Ich bin da jetzt jedenfalls überfragt, obwohl ich mich mit Helis ja nun wirklich auskenne.
> Edit5: Passt doch, es gibt auch solche Versionen des Comanche.



Der Comanche wurde aber nie in Dienst gestellt, es existieren nur zwei Prototypen und ich bezweifel mal stark, dass die mit einen Prototypen hinfliegen.


----------



## Gnome (5. Mai 2011)

Fake! Die Illuminaten haben die Welt erobert und auf dem Mars Leben Aliens  [/IronieOff]

Irgendwie bin ich noch skeptisch. Solangs keine Bilder gibt, glaub ich nur die Hälfte der Behauptung.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (5. Mai 2011)

Plötzlich war Obama von Team Six abgeschnitten - News Ausland: Amerika - bazonline.ch

Sagt wohl alles ^^


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (5. Mai 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Plötzlich war Obama von Team Six abgeschnitten - News Ausland: Amerika - bazonline.ch
> 
> Sagt wohl alles ^^


 
Nicht schlecht auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Hansaplast (5. Mai 2011)

Angefangen von "Little Bird" und "Black Hawk" über "Apache" bis zum "Chinook" war ja laut der verschiedenen Nachrichtenquellen alles vertreten.

79 Mann + 1 Hund war wohl ein bißchen viel für die zwei kleinen Little Birds... 

Bilder gibts auch nicht, weil so ein zehn Jahre verwester Schädel mit Rauschebart ja viel zu grausam wäre.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Mai 2011)

*Moderative Anmerkung:*
Dieser Thread ist für ernsthafte Diskussionen über die Tötung Osama bin Ladens gedacht. Nicht zu Diskussionen über weitere Verschwörungstheorien, nicht für Diskussionen über wirtschaftspolitische Ziele der USA und erst recht nicht zum feiern des persönlichen Saddismus. Ich werde den übelsten Offtopic-Spam löschen, in Zukunft wird er vorher mit Punkten versehen, da einige es offensichtlich nicht anders lernen.

Nett wer übrigens auch, wenn die Doppelposterei aufhören könnte 




Robin123 schrieb:


> Im Ernst: Was hätte ein Gerichtsverfahren gebracht?



Die Wahrung rechtsstaatlicher Werte und Menschenrechte - d.h. unter anderem von den Dingen, die ObL bekämpft hat.




Marc1504 schrieb:


> Ja, und meine Aussage, dass fast alle Terroristen Moslems sind, ist HEUTE nun mal so. Danke für Deine widerwillige Zustimmung



Deine Verknüpfung von Religion und Terrorismus kannst du trotzdem nicht aufrecht erhalten, denn das in den letzten 2-3 Jahrzehnten, und nur da, fast ausschließlich Islamisten Anschläge verübt haben, kann wohl kaum an einem 1400 Jahre alten Text liegen.



Marc1504 schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: Kannst Du mir nur einen EINZIGEN Terroranschlag der jüngeren Vergangenheit nennen, wo die Täter NICHT Moslems waren?



Minsk, vor nicht einmal einem Monat. Daran sollten sich selbst Leute erinnern können, die selektiv alles ausblenden, was ihr Feindbild "Muslim" nicht unterstützt.



Marc1504 schrieb:


> In Ordnung, wenn Du es so begründest, verstehe und respektiere ich es. Wird gleich erledigt. Ich hätte einen weniger verstörenden Vergleich wählen sollen.
> 
> EDIT: Getan.
> 
> ...


 


Marc1504 schrieb:


> Und wieder falsch. Im AT sind Geschichten gesammelt, wie es "damals war", und was passiert ist. Wertfrei.
> Im Koran gibt es unzählige direkte Aufrufe zum Mord, ähnlich zu werten, wie bei uns die 10 Gebote.



Es gibt im Koran afaik nicht einen einzigen Aufruf zu Mord und es gibt keine unkonditionierten Aufrufe zu Tötungen, die sich mit den 10 Geboten vergleichen ließen. Also hör auf, so eine Hetzpropaganda zu verbreiten.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und das weißt du, weil du....?



Weil ich Nachrichten verfolge, einschließlich der Mitteilungen, die die pakistanische Regierung rausgibt. Ich denke nicht, dass es eine zuverlässigere Quelle für "Abkommen mit Pakistan" gibt.



> Und wieder, warst du dabei?
> Weiß du, wie "heftig" sich die "Zivilisten" gewehrt haben?
> Weißt du, was für Waffen zum Einsatz kamen?



Ich weiß, was für Waffen die US-Regierung im Umfeld von ObL nennt -keine- und ich weiß, was für eine Bedrohung ein unbewaffneter Zivlist für einen Soldaten in Schutzausrüstung darstellt -keine- und ich weiß, was für Möglichkeiten es zwischen "gar nichts tun" und "tödliche Schüsse" gibt: Viele.
In den offiziellen Angaben wird an keiner Stelle erwähnt, dass auch nur eine davon vergeblich versucht wurde, was -selbst wenn es nur ein Versäumniss der Berichterstattung ist- klar zeigt, welchen Stellenwert die Schonung von Leben bei diesem Einsatz hatte: Keine.



> Ich weiß es nicht und ich halte jemanden, der mit Bin Laden agiert, etwas unter seiner Führung tut, nicht für unschuldig.



Dann können wir ja froh sein, dass du nur Trockeneisprofi bist und nicht als Judge die Gegend "sicherer" machst.



> Der Hubschrauber ist abgestürzt und möglicherweise ist er explodiert.
> Schon mal gesehen, wie ein Hubschrauber im Vorgarten explodiert ist?
> Da bleibt kein Fenster heil.



Der Hubschrauber ist wegen Defekt gelandet und wurde gesprengt. Schon mal davon gehört, dass die GSG9 vor einem Wohnhaus vorfährt, einen Platten hat und den Block in die Luft jagt?



> Dann will ich die diplomatischen "Züge" mal erleben, wenn der internationale Gerichtshof (der eigentlich europäisch ist) einen US Soldaten inhaftiert (wie auch immer sie ihn erwischen wollen) und dann anklagt (mit welchen Beweisen? Bei der CIA einbrechen und die "Beweise" stehlen? Na ja, wäre dann illegales Beschaffen von Beweisen, oder willst du da Augenzeugen anschleppen?) und er am Ende verurteilt wird.



Diplomatie hat fast schon per Definition nichts mit Wahrheit und Recht zu tun (weder moralisch noch juristisch), diese Begriffe werden aber herangezogen. Wenn unsere Kanzlerin der USA zu ihrer Aktion gratulieren möchte, weil sie "ein kleiner schleimscheisser ist, dem die Beziehungen zu den USA wichtiger sind, als die Grundsätze der westlichen Gesellschaft", dann kann sie das gerne machen. Aber wenn sie einen Mord als Anlass zur Freude bezeichnet, dann hat sie imho jegliche moralische Glaubwürdigkeit eingebüßt.
(zugegeben: Hatte sie bei mir sowieso schon  )



> Ich sag ja, keiner von uns war dabei, also können wir uns auch kein Urteil darüber erlauben, was wirklich wie abgelaufen ist.



Warst du bei 9/11 dabei? Warst du bei Hitlers Einmarsch in Polen dabei? Erlaubst du dir Urteile darüber, was wirklich abgelaufen ist?
Falls nicht: Was machst du dann in diesem Thread? Keine-Meinung spamen?




Marc1504 schrieb:


> Frage: Du bist in einer Bank, die aufs Brutalste ausgeraubt wird. Die Geiseln werden misshandelt und teils getötet. Draussen liegen Scharfschützen auf der Lauer und könnten dem durch gezielte Schüsse ein Ende machen. Ich komme daher und verbiete den Beamten, zu schiessen. Weil es gegen die Menschenrechte der Geiselnehmer verstößt. Dann kommt einer der Geiselnehmer mit einem Fleischermesser auf Dich zu und... Fändest Du das dann auch in Ordnung, die Menschenrechte gewahrt zu haben?
> 
> Ich finde, jemand, der für solch bestialische Taten (mit-)verantwortlich ist, hat seine Menschenrechte verwirkt.



Wenn man keine Ahnung von Menschenrechten hat (wie so viele hier  ), dann sollte man zumindest die Klappe halten.
Zu deinem nicht-hinkenden-weil-beinamputierten Beispiel: Setzt dich mal mit dem Begriff "Rettungsschuss" auseinander.




Marc1504 schrieb:


> Und würde ich auch nur EINEN Menschen zu Tode foltern, ohne dazu irgendwie gezwungen zu sein (Notwehr o.Ä.), hätte ich eine Kugel in den Kopf mehr als verdient.



Das mag deine Ansicht sein, aber um verdient/nicht verdient gehts sowieso nicht. Es geht um die Art und Weise.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber es gibt sie und das ist für mich erst mal Fakt. Dass Saddam Giftgas hatte, wusste auch jeder, denn er hat ja eine Stadt vergiftet. Niemand wusste also, ob er nicht noch mehr davon hat. Dass es sich später herausgestellt hat, dass er keins mehr hatte, ist natürlich eine große Pleite für den US Geheimdienst (und der Kram, den sie dann gemacht hatten, ebenso). Aber will man diese Leute denn gewähren lassen?



Man wusste ziemlich genau, wieviel Gas er mal hatte (nicht schwer, wenn man die Lieferquittung hat...), man wusste, wie lagerfähig es ist und man wusste, wieviel er schon verbraucht hat - und man hat nicht einmal behauptet, das er Restbestände einsetzen könnte. Man hat mit vollster Überzeugung das Märchen verbreitet, er hätte Produktionskapazitäten für chemische und biologische Kampfstoffe. Und das hat man nicht nur einmal gemacht und man hat jedes einzige Mal ******* erzählt.



> Was ist mit dem Iran?
> Will man warten, bis sie fertigen Atomwaffen haben?



Will man eine Atom freie Welt a) ja b) nein?
Will man eine Welt, in der Regierungen ihr Land regieren a) ja b) nein?




nyso schrieb:


> Edit2: Jetzt die offenbar ersten Bilder(Achtung, die letzten Bilder der Diashow sind heftig, wer sowas nicht verträgt, NICHT KLICKEN). Die Teile des Wracks gehören nicht zum Blackhawk. Sondern zu einem Comanche!!!!! Ein reiner Angriffshubschrauber!



Ein reiner Prototyp eines Aufklärungshubschraubers von dem es kein einziges Nicht-Museumsexemplar gibt.
Wenn du noch mehr Propaganda streuen möchte: Tu es woanders.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Deine Verknüpfung von Religion und Terrorismus kannst du trotzdem nicht aufrecht erhalten, denn das in den letzten 2-3 Jahrzehnten, und nur da, fast ausschließlich Islamisten Anschläge verübt haben, kann wohl kaum an einem 1400 Jahre alten Text liegen.



Tja, aber genau darauf berufen sich die Leute ja. Aus ähnlichen Gründen haben damals die Spanier die Inkas abgemurkst.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Weil ich Nachrichten verfolge, einschließlich der Mitteilungen, die die pakistanische Regierung rausgibt. Ich denke nicht, dass es eine zuverlässigere Quelle für "Abkommen mit Pakistan" gibt.



Und du meinst also, dass die Pakistanis alles sagen, was sie machen und haben und alles über den Ticker von Reuters kommt?
Wie sieht denn das Wirtschaftsabkommen von Deutschland mit China aus, kannst du dann sicher als PDF bereitstellen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich weiß, was für Waffen die US-Regierung im Umfeld von ObL nennt -keine- und ich weiß, was für eine Bedrohung ein unbewaffneter Zivlist für einen Soldaten in Schutzausrüstung darstellt -keine- und ich weiß, was für Möglichkeiten es zwischen "gar nichts tun" und "tödliche Schüsse" gibt: Viele.
> In den offiziellen Angaben wird an keiner Stelle erwähnt, dass auch nur eine davon vergeblich versucht wurde, was -selbst wenn es nur ein Versäumniss der Berichterstattung ist- klar zeigt, welchen Stellenwert die Schonung von Leben bei diesem Einsatz hatte: Keine.



Wer sagt, dass sie unbewaffnet waren?
Man sprach von erheblichen Widerstand beim Stürmen des Hauses und ich denke mal, dass mit "Widerstand" nicht das Türschloss gemeint ist.
Beherberge ich einen gesuchten Terroristen, dann habe ich entsprechende Waffen im Haus, falls es mal Ernst wird, es müssen ja nicht die Amerikaner sein, ein pakistanischer Office, der nicht gekauft ist, kommt mit einer Garnison angerollt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dann können wir ja froh sein, dass du nur Trockeneisprofi bist und nicht als Judge die Gegend "sicherer" machst.



Ich wäre ein sehr guter Jurist, keine Sorge.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Hubschrauber ist wegen Defekt gelandet und wurde gesprengt. Schon mal davon gehört, dass die GSG9 vor einem Wohnhaus vorfährt, einen Platten hat und den Block in die Luft jagt?



Schon mal die GSG9 dabei gesehen, wie sie ein Haus gestürmt hat, das voll mit mutmaßlichen Terroristen sind, die den Top Terroristen der Welt decken?
Selten einen schwachsinnigeren Vergleich gelesen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Diplomatie hat fast schon per Definition nichts mit Wahrheit und Recht zu tun (weder moralisch noch juristisch), diese Begriffe werden aber herangezogen. Wenn unsere Kanzlerin der USA zu ihrer Aktion gratulieren möchte, weil sie "ein kleiner schleimscheisser ist, dem die Beziehungen zu den USA wichtiger sind, als die Grundsätze der westlichen Gesellschaft", dann kann sie das gerne machen. Aber wenn sie einen Mord als Anlass zur Freude bezeichnet, dann hat sie imho jegliche moralische Glaubwürdigkeit eingebüßt.
> (zugegeben: Hatte sie bei mir sowieso schon  )



Tja, "Mord" beruht aber auf eine bestimmte Definition und ich weiß nicht, woher du die Anmaßung nimmst, das beurteilen zu können, was die Soldaten vor Ort erlebt haben, obwohl du nicht mal dabei warst und nichts anders als die offizielle Erklärung hast und sonst nur Spekulationen und Verschwörungen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Warst du bei 9/11 dabei? Warst du bei Hitlers Einmarsch in Polen dabei? Erlaubst du dir Urteile darüber, was wirklich abgelaufen ist?
> Falls nicht: Was machst du dann in diesem Thread? Keine-Meinung spamen?



Ich kenne aber jemanden, der bei 9/11 dabei war und ich kenne Zeitzeugen, die bei der Vertreibung aus Osteuropa durch die Russen dabei war, also komm mir nicht mit "du hast keine Ahnung, wovon du redest". Dir unterstelle ich auch mal so pauschal, dass das, was du machst, nur Geschwafel ist, sonst nichts, keine Fakten, keine Belege, nur eigenen Gedankenzüge, die nichts mit den Fakten zu tun haben, die vorliegen. Du baust es dir so hin, wie du sie brauchst, beschwerst dich aber dann sofort, wenn andere, wie nyso das auch machen.
Das ist nur noch arm, mehr nicht. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Will man eine Atom freie Welt a) ja b) nein?
> Will man eine Welt, in der Regierungen ihr Land regieren a) ja b) nein?



Bleibt realistisch.
Was würde denn passieren, wenn die Atommächte ihre Waffen demontieren?
Demontiert dann auch Nord Korea?
Versucht keiner mehr Atomwaffen unter der Hand zu bekommen?
Leben dann alle in Frieden?
Auch ohne Atomwaffen hast du Konflikte oder muss ich erst noch an Ruanda erinnern, oder Darfur?

Mein Tipp: Mach den Thread dicht, denn er führt zu nichts.


----------



## nyso (5. Mai 2011)

Nochmal zum Comanche: US-Militär testete in Abbottabad neues Kriegsgerät - US-Aktion gegen Terrorismus - derStandard.at

Es war der Prototyp des Comanche-Nachfolgers. Und der hatte dann offenbar technische Probleme, wie sie bei einem Prototypen nunmal vorkommen können.

Was dieser Spruch also ausgerechnet von einem Mod soll, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen: "_Wenn du noch mehr Propaganda streuen möchte: Tu es woanders." 

_@ quanit: Klar, ich war nicht dabei, genauso wenig wie die anderen. Ich versuche lediglich eine andere Perspektive aufzuzeigen, damit die User nicht nur das typische Bild-Niveau haben, sondern auch mal zweifeln und andere Quellen befragen. Also sich selber bilden, und nicht nur TV ins Hirn blasen lassen

Außerdem, ich habe nie etwas von einem Apache gesagt, sondern Comanche. Der Comanche ist der einzige der in frage kommt, rein optisch, und daher hatte ich den sofort im Kopf. Inzwischen wurde meine Annahme ja auch bestätigt, Prototyp des Nachfolgers.

Und um jetzt den Bogen zurück zum Thema zu finden. Was sollte da ein Anti-Panzer-Hubschrauber? Zumal es dann die offizielle Story lügen straft. Ein Transporthubschrauber und ein Kampfhubschrauber, das wäre viel zu wenig. Zwei Transporter und mindestens ein Sicherungshubschrauber ist das Minimum für solche Aktionen. Die offizielle Story sagt aber, es waren nur zwei. Damit ist das in meinen Augen schonmal als Lüge bewiesen.

@ ruven: Bitte den Thread nicht schließen, solange sich alle an moralische Mindeststandards halten kann man hier sehr gut diskutieren


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Mai 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Außerdem, ich habe nie etwas von einem Apache gesagt, sondern Comanche. Der Comanche ist der einzige der in frage kommt, rein optisch, und daher hatte ich den sofort im Kopf. Inzwischen wurde meine Annahme ja auch bestätigt, Prototyp des Nachfolgers.


 
Kein Einsatzteam fliegt mit einem Prototyp, vor allem nicht bei sowas.
Ich halte das Bild für einen Fake.


----------



## Jack ONeill (5. Mai 2011)

Es waren 3 Black Hawk, von denen ist einer abgestürzt. Deswegen hatten die Amis noch einen Chinook zur unterstützung geschickt


----------



## nyso (5. Mai 2011)

Nein, eben nicht. Das sind nicht die Trümmerteile eines Black Hawk. Das sieht doch wohl jeder Blinde, selbst ohne Krückstock

Oder sind hier alle so mediengläubig das sie die Behauptungen selbst dann glauben, wenn sie den Gegenbeweis mit eigenen Augen sehen???



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kein Einsatzteam fliegt mit einem Prototyp, vor allem nicht bei sowas.
> Ich halte das Bild für einen Fake.


 
Eventuell hatte der Prototyp aber etwas besonderes, was für diesen Auftrag gebraucht wurde? Wir werden es wohl nie erfahren, genau wie die Wahrheit


----------



## Jack ONeill (5. Mai 2011)

Die Wahrheit wird eh nie herraus kommen, mal schauen wie lange der Heli geheim ist. Wenn es stimmt das die pakistanis die Trümmer haben


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Mai 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Oder sind hier alle so mediengläubig das sie die Behauptungen selbst dann glauben, wenn sie den Gegenbeweis mit eigenen Augen sehen???



Welche Gegenbeweise?
Die Aufnahme kann auch von einem Schuppen in Sudan oder Libyen sein, bei dem das Wrack lag, es beweist doch gar nichts.



nyso schrieb:


> Eventuell hatte der Prototyp aber etwas besonderes, was für diesen Auftrag gebraucht wurde? Wir werden es wohl nie erfahren, genau wie die Wahrheit



Tja, was soll er denn haben, außer fliegen, denn mehr mussten die Hubschrauber ja nicht, hinfliegen, das Team absetzen und warten, dann aufnehmen und wegfliegen.


----------



## zøtac (5. Mai 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Nein, eben nicht. Das sind nicht die Trümmerteile eines Black Hawk. Das sieht doch wohl jeder Blinde, selbst ohne Krückstock
> 
> Oder sind hier alle so mediengläubig das sie die Behauptungen selbst dann glauben, wenn sie den Gegenbeweis mit eigenen Augen sehen???


Wer sagt das das Bild echt ist? 




> Eventuell hatte der Prototyp aber etwas besonderes, was für diesen Auftrag gebraucht wurde? Wir werden es wohl nie erfahren, genau wie die Wahrheit


 Naja, trotzdem würde man ein Team nicht mit nem Mangelhaften Prototypen gefährden


----------



## Jack ONeill (5. Mai 2011)

Ich denk noch immer das es 3 Black Hawk waren, da andere Helis für sowas eigentlich nicht in frage kommen. Und wie totac schon sagt, keiner bringt seine Leute leichfertig in Gefahr


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Mai 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> Naja, trotzdem würde man ein Team nicht mit nem Mangelhaften Prototypen gefährden


 
Prototyp heißt ja, dass er noch getestet wird und noch nicht freigegeben ist für Einsätze. Daher kann ein Seal Team kein Prototyp benutzen. Sie greifen zu bewährten Sachen, zu Sachen, auf denen sie sich verlassen können.
Wie und warum der Hubschrauber nun abgestürzt ist, weiß auch keiner.


----------



## nyso (5. Mai 2011)

Hm, eben neue Hinweise gelesen. Es gibt jetzt den Verdacht, dass es die Weiterentwicklung des Black Hawk war. Passt von der größe der Trümmerteile natürlich perfekt, und vom Aufgabenspektrum. Pakistan war nicht informiert, da sie offenbar nicht als verlässlich gelten, und das ganze musste geheim bleiben. Also muss man fliegen, ohne vom Radar erfasst zu werden. Imho gibt es keinen Transporthubschrauber, der radarstrahlengemindert gebaut ist. Das könnte bei einem Prototypen des Black Hawk.Nachfolgers aber genau so sein, und es würde die undefinierbaren Trümmerteile erklären. Und warum man ihn einsetzen musste, wenn man doch keine andere Möglichkeit hatte. Naja, natürlich alles nur Spekulatius.

Und nochwas: Pakistan sagt, alle waren unbewaffnet, bis auf den Kurier.
_"Die Bewohner des Hauses waren unbewaffnet. Es gab keinen Widerstand",  hieß es. Damit widersprachen die pakistanischen Sicherheitsbeamten  US-Darstellungen, mehrere Bewohner der Anlage in der Stadt Abbottabad  seien bewaffnet gewesen und einer habe das Feuer auf die Spezialeinheit  eröffnet_.

_Die "New York Times" meldete, nur der Kurier des al-Qaida-Chefs habe aus  einem Gästehaus heraus geschossen und das Gefecht sei "extrem  einseitig" gewesen._

_Pakistan hat den USA am Donnerstag auch mit einer Aufkündigung der  Zusammenarbeit gedroht. Man werde die Kooperation im Antiterror-Kampf  überdenken, sollte es noch einmal zu einem Kommando-Einsatz auf seinem  Hoheitsgebiet kommen, teilte die Armee mit. Außerdem würden  Untersuchungen eingeleitet, warum dem Geheimdienst der jahrelange  Aufenthalt des meist gesuchten Mannes der Welt in Pakistan verborgen  bleiben konnte._

Pakistan: "Bin Laden wurde kaltblütig erschossen" « DiePresse.com


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. Mai 2011)

Das was Pakistan sagt, sollte man nicht unbedingt glauben, da sie ja eine Kleinigkeit im eigenen Land übersehen haben.


----------



## nyso (5. Mai 2011)

Das was Amerika sagt, sollte man nicht unbedingt glauben, da sie ja schon lange diverser Lügen und Massenmorde überführt wurden


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Mai 2011)

Dann müssten aber alle Black Hawks der gleiche Typ gewesen sein.

Den Pakistanis glaube ich jetzt sowieso kein Wort mehr. Wenn Bin Laden bei denen 5 Jahre lang vor der Haustür gelebt hat und die nichts davon gewusst haben wollen, ist das für mich mehr als suspekt, da muss ich nicht mal Verschwörer sein um da einen falschen Braten zu riechen.



nyso schrieb:


> Das was Amerika sagt, sollte man nicht unbedingt glauben, da sie ja schon lange diverser Lügen und Massenmorde überführt wurden



Welche Massenmorde denn?


----------



## zøtac (5. Mai 2011)

Und inwiefern hat Pakistan bei diesem Kommandoeinsatz Kooperiert


----------



## nyso (5. Mai 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> Und inwiefern hat Pakistan bei diesem Kommandoeinsatz Kooperiert



Na offenbar gar nicht, es lief ohne das wissen der Pakistanis ab, aus Angst vor undichten Stellen. Das würde bedeuten, man muss unerkannt hin. Pakistan ist aber nicht der letzte Urwald, die haben Radar etc. Also muss man für Radar "unsichtbare" Helis einsetzen, und offiziell in Dienst gestellt gibt es sowas nicht. Dazu die Trümmerteile, und die Vermutung ist gar nicht so unglaubwürdig.





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Den Pakistanis glaube ich jetzt  sowieso kein Wort mehr. Wenn Bin Laden bei denen 5 Jahre lang vor der  Haustür gelebt hat und die nichts davon gewusst haben wollen, ist das  für mich mehr als suspekt, da muss ich nicht mal Verschwörer sein um da  einen falschen Braten zu riechen.


 Ist es auch. Nur wem nützt es, ihn da wohnen zu lassen?




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Welche Massenmorde denn?



Einfachstes Beispiel: Irakkrieg


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. Mai 2011)

Ich weiß zwar nicht, wie die Flugroute zu Bin Ladens Hütte aussieht, aber wenn dort Berge sind, braucht man nicht unbedingt Stealthhelis.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Mai 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Ist es auch. Nur wem nützt es, ihn da wohnen zu lassen?



Stelle eine andere Frage. Wer hat davon profitiert?



nyso schrieb:


> Einfachstes Beispiel: Irakkrieg



Und wo sind die Massengräber, die man dann gefunden haben müsste (um das zu untermauern)? 



Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht, wie die Flugroute zu Bin Ladens Hütte aussieht, aber wenn dort Berge sind, braucht man nicht unbedingt Stealthhelis.



Ich gehe mal aus, dass sie aus Afghanistan kamen, also über die Berge.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, aber genau darauf berufen sich die Leute ja. Aus ähnlichen Gründen haben damals die Spanier die Inkas abgemurkst.



Macht das eine Aussage über die Leute, oder über die Religion?



> Und du meinst also, dass die Pakistanis alles sagen, was sie machen und haben und alles über den Ticker von Reuters kommt?
> Wie sieht denn das Wirtschaftsabkommen von Deutschland mit China aus, kannst du dann sicher als PDF bereitstellen.



Ich gehe davon aus, dass das, was die Pakistanis öffentlich bekanntgeben, ihre öffentliche Position ist.
Natürlich kann es auch sein, das alles, was die Medien erzählen, frei erfunden ist. Hey - vielleicht belügen mich auch meine Augen und Ohren?



> Wer sagt, dass sie unbewaffnet waren?
> Man sprach von erheblichen Widerstand beim Stürmen des Hauses und ich denke mal, dass mit "Widerstand" nicht das Türschloss gemeint ist.
> Beherberge ich einen gesuchten Terroristen, dann habe ich entsprechende Waffen im Haus, falls es mal Ernst wird, es müssen ja nicht die Amerikaner sein, ein pakistanischer Office, der nicht gekauft ist, kommt mit einer Garnison angerollt.



Du widersprichst der Aussage, die ich getätigt habe, nicht.



> Ich wäre ein sehr guter Jurist, keine Sorge.



Judge <> Jurist



> Selten einen schwachsinnigeren Vergleich gelesen.



Richte das an den, der die GSG9 als Beispiel herangezogen hat: Dich.



> Tja, "Mord" beruht aber auf eine bestimmte Definition und ich weiß nicht, woher du die Anmaßung nimmst, das beurteilen zu können, was die Soldaten vor Ort erlebt haben, obwohl du nicht mal dabei warst und nichts anders als die offizielle Erklärung hast und sonst nur Spekulationen und Verschwörungen.



Tjo - weiß ich auch nicht, ich wüsste nicht einmal, dass ich so etwas mache 



> Ich kenne aber jemanden, der bei 9/11 dabei war und ich kenne Zeitzeugen, die bei der Vertreibung aus Osteuropa durch die Russen dabei war, also komm mir nicht mit "du hast keine Ahnung, wovon du redest". Dir unterstelle ich auch mal so pauschal, dass das, was du machst, nur Geschwafel ist, sonst nichts, keine Fakten, keine Belege, nur eigenen Gedankenzüge, die nichts mit den Fakten zu tun haben, die vorliegen.



Wenn du besser Fakten, als die offiziellen Pressemitteilungen hast, dann gebe sie bekannt.
Wenn du grundsätzlich alle und jede Quelle unglaubwürdig findest und der Meinung bist, dass hier niemand irgend etwas weiß, dann verabschiede dich aus der Diskussion, denn ohne Fakten hast du nichts, womit du diskutieren könntest.



> Bleibt realistisch.



S.o.. Ich bleibe auf dem Niveau, auf dem die Machthaber diskutieren: Ausgehend von moralischer Überlegenheit. Nicht von materialistischen Zwängen.




nyso schrieb:


> Nochmal zum Comanche: US-Militär testete in Abbottabad neues Kriegsgerät - US-Aktion gegen Terrorismus - derStandard.at
> 
> Es war der Prototyp des Comanche-Nachfolgers. Und der hatte dann offenbar technische Probleme, wie sie bei einem Prototypen nunmal vorkommen können.



Ein nicht-eingeführter Hubschrauber kann keinen Nachfolger haben und es gibt auch kein Nachfolgeprogramm.
Alternative Sichtweise zum Wrackstück:
Mission helo was secret stealth Black Hawk - Army News | News from Afghanistan & Iraq - Army Times



> Und um jetzt den Bogen zurück zum Thema zu finden. Was sollte da ein Anti-Panzer-Hubschrauber? Zumal es dann die offizielle Story lügen straft. Ein Transporthubschrauber und ein Kampfhubschrauber, das wäre viel zu wenig. Zwei Transporter und mindestens ein Sicherungshubschrauber ist das Minimum für solche Aktionen. Die offizielle Story sagt aber, es waren nur zwei. Damit ist das in meinen Augen schonmal als Lüge bewiesen.



Siehe oben: Es war vermutlich ein weiterer Black Hawk, wenn auch mit ähnlichen Zielsetzungen modifiziert, wie der Comanche seinerzeit entwickelt wurde. Ein Hubschrauber vom Muster Apache oder Comanche würde, wie du selbst erkennst, wenn Sinn machen. Die kann man für Angriffe gegen gepanzerte oder schwer gesicherte Ziele einsetzen. Gegen einfache Kämpfer in deckungsgebender Umgebung sind Pave Hawks einfach sinnvoller, weil sie auf mehre Ziele zeitgleich feuern können.



> @ ruven: Bitte den Thread nicht schließen, solange sich alle an moralische Mindeststandards halten kann man hier sehr gut diskutieren


 
Keine Sorge.
Die Zahl der hier teilnehmenden Leute macht deutlich, dass das Thema Diskussionsbedarf hat. Ich werde nur darauf achten, dass die "alles gelogen" Fraktion nicht überhand nimmt - denn wenn man sämtliche Quellen, am besten der letzten 20 Jahren, anzweifelt, dann gibt es nichts, auf dessen Basis man diskutieren kann. Das endet in Posts voller unbelegbarer Behauptungen, Gerüchte und Verschwörungstheorien. (immerhin hatten wir bislang keine ASuR-Links  )
Es reicht, gerade in dem Fall, schon aus, wenn man die offiziellen Aussagen gegeneinander ausspielt und sich überlegt, was zwischen den Zeilen fehlt.




nyso schrieb:


> Na offenbar gar nicht, es lief ohne das wissen der Pakistanis ab, aus Angst vor undichten Stellen. Das würde bedeuten, man muss unerkannt hin. Pakistan ist aber nicht der letzte Urwald, die haben Radar etc. Also muss man für Radar "unsichtbare" Helis einsetzen, und offiziell in Dienst gestellt gibt es sowas nicht. Dazu die Trümmerteile, und die Vermutung ist gar nicht so unglaubwürdig.



Vermutung:
Pakistan ist nicht im Krieg und nicht gerade klein. Ich würde nicht davon ausgehen, dass es eine lückenlose militärische Grenzüberwachung gibt. Normale Flugsicherung kann ein Helikopter dagegen relativ leicht unterfliegen. Die Auslegung, dass es eine besonders leise Ausführung war, erscheint mir dagegen plausibel. Es ist naheliegend, das Al Quaida Zugriff auf alle Waffensysteme der Taliban hat und darunter ist einiges, das einem großen Helikopter im Schwebeflug gefährlich werden kann. Auch für den Bodensatz ist eine minimale Vorwarnzeit von Vorteil und man konnte sicherlich nicht ausschließen, dass ObL Sympathisanten in umliegenden Siedlungen hat, die ihn vorwarnen könnten, wenn sie einen Überflug hören.

An anderen Schauplätzen hätte man in solchen Fällen vermutlich mit HiLo-Absprüngen gearbeitet und die Helikopter leicht verzögert einfliegen lassen - aber das ging ohne pakistanische Zustimmung halt nicht.



> Ist es auch. Nur wem nützt es, ihn da wohnen zu lassen?



Ihm selbst und Al Kaida 

Pakistan hat eine lange Tradition in Bezug auf die Taliban (schließlich hatten sie die Idee mit der Förderung gegen die UdSSR und haben wohl auch einen Großteil der CIA-Mittel und Waffen eingeschleust), Pakistan hat ein Problem mit Islamisten im eigenen Land, Pakistan steht in Konflikt mit allen seinen nicht zur arabischen Welt gehörenden Nachbarn - aber mit keinem einzigen von denen, Korruption soll in Pakistan auch ein Problem sein,....
In kurz: Es ist stark anzunehmen, dass ObL viele Sympathisanten in Pakistan hat, abnehmend ist die Zahl auch nicht, und es ist unwahrscheinlich, dass keine davon im öffentlichen Dienst sind. Man nehme noch sein Geld dazu und schon hat man ganz schnell ein Szenario, in dem viele Auge weggucken. Spannend wird die Frage, bis in welche Ebenen diese Deckung reicht. Weiß jemand, wie es mit Flugverkehr durch die naheliegende Garnision aussah?
Wenn niemand sein Anwesen von oben gesehen hat, dann gab es für Außenstehende vermutlich wenig Verdachtsmomente und es hätte gereicht, wenn er die örtlichen Behörden auf seiner Seite gehabt hätte. (Spekulation2: Übrigens auch eine naheliegende Erklärung für die riskante Lage in Nähe einer Militärinstallation. Wenn er auf Sympathisanten in Ämtern angewiesen war, hatte er vermutlich eine beschränkte Auswahl an Aufenthaltsorten)


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Macht das eine Aussage über die Leute, oder über die Religion?



Beides, die Leute nehmen sich die Religion als Vorbild, bzw. Leitsystem und handeln danach.
Denn interpretieren kannst du es letztendlich alles, so wie du das eben gerade brauchst.
Auch in der Bibel gibt es neben den "die zweite Wange hinhalten" auch entsprechende Passagen, wo man zu den Waffen greifen soll.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, dass das, was die Pakistanis öffentlich bekanntgeben, ihre öffentliche Position ist.
> Natürlich kann es auch sein, das alles, was die Medien erzählen, frei erfunden ist. Hey - vielleicht belügen mich auch meine Augen und Ohren?



Was hat Pakistan denn gesagt, dass sie nicht wussten, dass die Hubschrauber das Haus angeflogen haben?
War ja bekannt, denn die USA rechneten damit, dass die Aktion bis zu Bin Laden durchsickern kann, wenn sie das pakistanische Militär informieren.
Aber was hat das damit zu tun, was sie USA und Pakistan im Bezug auf die Bekämpfung des Terrorismus in dem Land ausgehandelt haben?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Richte das an den, der die GSG9 als Beispiel herangezogen hat: Dich.



Die GSG9 ist eine Spezialeinheit der deutschen Polizei. Die Navy Seals sind eine Spezialeinheit des Militärs. Der richtige Vergleich wäre also das KSK Team der Bundewehr und wie die ausgebildet sind und was sie für Waffen tragen, bzw. wo die eingesetzt werden, erfährt der gemeine Bundesbürger auch nicht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn du besser Fakten, als die offiziellen Pressemitteilungen hast, dann gebe sie bekannt.
> Wenn du grundsätzlich alle und jede Quelle unglaubwürdig findest und der Meinung bist, dass hier niemand irgend etwas weiß, dann verabschiede dich aus der Diskussion, denn ohne Fakten hast du nichts, womit du diskutieren könntest.



Ich halte mich in erster Linie an die offiziellen Fakten und die Pressemitteilungen und versuche mir daraus ein Bild zu machen. Ich baue da aber nichts ein, wie andere oder schaue mir Webseiten an, bzw. übernehme deren Inhalt, wo diese Fakten eben anders ausgelegt werden und wie du sicher weißt, kann man letztendlich alles so auslegen, wie man es gerne sehen möchte, hat ja die Verschwörung um 9/11 gezeigt.
Lese ich mir aber CNN durch, oder der Spiegel, dann habe ich eben den Eindruck, dass die Sachen schwerer war als geplant und wann läuft mal ein Einsatz perfekt ab?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> S.o.. Ich bleibe auf dem Niveau, auf dem die Machthaber diskutieren: Ausgehend von moralischer Überlegenheit. Nicht von materialistischen Zwängen.



Und ich sage weiterhin: Solange man nur die Fakten der US Regierung hat und keine anderen, verlässlichen Quellen, die vielleicht etwas anderes sagen, ist es erst mal so abgelaufen, wie gesagt, was genau im Detail passiert ist, wird man eh nicht erfahren, man wird nur das erfahren, was man erfahren soll. Alles darüber hinaus sind Spekulationen, die eben nicht haltbar sind und damit auch nicht serös. Man könnte natürlich jetzt auf Wikileaks warten, aber wer weiß, wie "nah" die noch bei der Materie sind.


----------



## totovo (5. Mai 2011)

Ich finde es sehr lobenswert, dass die Moderation hier eine Diskussion zulässt!

Es ist immer eine Frage, wie Neutral man die ganze Sache betrachtet...

Ich fasse mal kurz zusammen, wie es aussieht:

*Ich und einige andere behaupten:*



Menschen-, Völker- und Kriegsrecht sind auch für die USA gültig und auch ein OBL hat ein Recht auf einen fairen Prozess
Die USA, oder die Nato allgemein haben nicht das Recht über Leben und Tod, über Recht und Unrecht zu Richten
Der Kriegseinsatz in Afgahnistan und dem Irak ist nicht zu rechtfertigen, da 1000ende Zivilisten sterben, erst recht nicht um Rache gegen eine Org., bzw einen Mann zu üben
Es war nicht nötig OBL zu Töten, da unbewaffnet
*
Die Gegenseite:*



Terroristen haben keine Menschenrechte, kein gerechten Prozess zu erwarten
Im Kampf gegen den Terror, egal ob es was bringt, dürfen sich gewisse Staaten über geltendes internationales Recht hinwegsetzen (Menschen-, Völker- und Kriegsrecht)
1000ende getötete Zivilisten im nahen Osten sind Kollateralschäden
Den USA kann man alles glauben
Auch Menschenrechts- und Kriegsverbrechen in der Vergangenheit darf man manchen Staaten nicht anlasten, manchen schon
So das war sicher nicht alles, aber mal so einen groben Überblick, den hab ich langsam verloren^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Beides, die Leute nehmen sich die Religion als Vorbild, bzw. Leitsystem und handeln danach.
> Denn interpretieren kannst du es letztendlich alles, so wie du das eben gerade brauchst.



Wenn ich alles so interpretieren kann, dass dieses Ergebniss bei rauskommt, dann ist das Ergebniss wohl vollkommen unabhängig vom Ausgangsmaterial und macht nur eine Aussage über die Interpretation und den Interpretierenden, oder?
Die hier aufgestellte Behauptung, dass der Koran den Terrorismus befiehlt oder sonst kausal damit zusammenhängt, ist so jedenfalls nicht tragbar.



> Was hat Pakistan denn gesagt, dass sie nicht wussten, dass die Hubschrauber das Haus angeflogen haben?
> War ja bekannt, denn die USA rechneten damit, dass die Aktion bis zu Bin Laden durchsickern kann, wenn sie das pakistanische Militär informieren.
> Aber was hat das damit zu tun, was sie USA und Pakistan im Bezug auf die Bekämpfung des Terrorismus in dem Land ausgehandelt haben?



Pakistan hat gesagt, dass der Einsatz ohne Pakistanische Zustimmung und ohne Pakistanisches Wissen stattgefunden hat und das Pakistan dies verurteilt. Das ist für meinen Teil alles, was ich über die Pakistanisch-USAmerikansichen Absprachen in Bezug auf diesen Einsatz wissen muss und möchte: Inexistent.
Damit haben wir einen Militäreinsatz im Gebiet eines (zudem befreundeten) Staates ohne dessen Zustimmung - ein klarer Bruch der Hoheitsrechte.



> Lese ich mir aber CNN durch, oder der Spiegel, dann habe ich eben den Eindruck, dass die Sachen schwerer war als geplant und wann läuft mal ein Einsatz perfekt ab?



Und wieso werden die vorgenommenen Handlungen dann, auch von verantwortlicher Seite, nicht mit der (unerwarteten) Schwere des Einsatzes begründet, sondern als offizielle Planung dargestellt bzw. gar nicht weiter begründet? Ich habe noch keine einzige Zeile gehört, in der sich einer der Verantwortlichen kritisch zum Ablauf geäußert oder sein Bedauern über Verfehlungen ausgesprochen hat. Im Gegenteil: Man jubelt und feiert sich. Sagt offiziell, dass eine Festnahme optional war.
Solange jeder einzelne Hinweis, jedes einzelne Statement, dass ich zu Gesicht bekomme, besagt, dass man den Tod von ObL als primäres Ziel betrachtete, solange erlaube ich mir, auch von einer gezielten Tötung zu sprechen, bzw. von einer gezielten, "heimtückischen" (das Eindringen war wohl definitiv nicht darauf angelegt, eine angemessen Vorwarnzeit zu geben) Tötung mit "gemeingefährlichen Mitteln" (Sturmgewehre zählen definitiv nicht zu den non-lethalen Waffen und dienen auch nicht zum gezielten, möglichst sicheren Vorgehen gegen Einzelpersonen. Alternativ kann der Einsatz eines nicht für Festnahmen ausgebildeten SEAL Teams dem Befehlsgeber als heimtückisches Mittel ausgelegt werden), d.h. von Mord. ("Tötung zur Verdeckung einer peinlichen Situation" -man hätte ggf. keine ausreichende Beweise für eine Verurteilung vor einem Zivilgericht gehabt- sind nicht auszuschließen und zählt laut Wiki auch als niederer Beweggrund).

Unabhängig von der Einstufung der Beweggründe wurde definitiv der Tod angestrebt, obwohl keine Verurteilung vorlag - eine klarer Verstoß gegen die Menschenrechte.



> Und ich sage weiterhin: Solange man nur die Fakten der US Regierung hat und keine anderen, verlässlichen Quellen, die vielleicht etwas anderes sagen, ist es erst mal so abgelaufen, wie gesagt,



Ich habe zwar zu Beginn des Threads bedenken geäußert, aber ich widerspreche den von der US Regierung geschilderten Handlungsabläufen in meiner Argumentation nicht. Ich hinterfrage nur die Zielsetzung, die zu diesen Handlungen geführt hat und ich leite sie aus der Schwerpunktsetzung in den Bekanntmachung und aus den gewählten Mitteln ab. Diese Zielsetzung vergleiche ich dann mit den öffentlich vertretenen Werten und Gesetzen - und stelle erhebliche Diskrepanzen fest.
Wer wie wann genau welchen Schritt wohin vor Ort gesetzt hat, ist dabei vollkommen egal. Entscheidend ist, wieso und mit welchem Auftrag ausgerechnet er in diese Situation kam. Um es nochmal zusammenzufassen...:



offizieller Anspruch|offizielles Vorgehen
Achtung der Rechtsstaatlichkeit|Vorgehen gegen eine krimineller Vergehen beschuldigte Zivilperson ohne richterlichen Beschluss
Achtung der Menschenrechte|gezielte Tötung einer Person
Wahrung internationaler Abkommen...|Eindringen in das Hoheitsgebiet eines anderen Staates ohne Erlaubniss...
...und des Friedens|...im Rahmen eines Kampfeinsatzes
Verteidigung von Recht und Ordnung|Einsatz eines Teams, das nicht über die nötige Ausbildung verfügt, um Personen Rechts- und Ordnungs-Instanzen zuzuführen


----------



## derP4computer (5. Mai 2011)

totovo schrieb:


> Menschen-, Völker- und Kriegsrecht sind auch für die USA gültig und auch ein OBL hat ein Recht auf einen fairen Prozess
> Die USA, oder die Nato allgemein haben nicht das Recht über Leben und Tod, über Recht und Unrecht zu Richten
> Der Kriegseinsatz in Afgahnistan und dem Irak ist nicht zu rechtfertigen, da 1000ende Zivilisten sterben, erst recht nicht um Rache gegen eine Org., bzw einen Mann zu üben
> Es war nicht nötig OBL zu Töten, da unbewaffnet
> ...



So etwas kann ja nur aus Europa kommen!

Die USA haben noch nie einen gerechten Prozess geführt.
Die USA haben sehr wohl das Recht.
Die USA fragen nicht, die USA handeln.
Die USA sind die einzigen auf der Welt, die mal eben nach Pakistan fliegen und OBL t.....

Sie sitzen im weißen Haus und sagen die Europäer haben wohl den A.... offen!


----------



## Anchorage (5. Mai 2011)

Ich finde man sollte den Tod eines Menschen egal wie Beschisen dieser  war nicht feiern. Denke jetzt mal nach du stibst jetzt und jeder Fängt  an sich zu freuen das du Tod bist . Mir gehen diese Amis in letzter Zeit  eh alle voll aufn Sack stecken überall ihre Nase rein wo sie nicht  reingehört. Schade das sich niemand traut dehnen mal schön auf Finger zu klopfen. Ich bin bei Gott kein Osama Sympathisant bloß ich meine man sollte immerhin noch etwas Respeckt vorm Tod haben . Lasst den Osama in frieden ruhen auch er hat den ruhigen Tod verdient.


----------



## zøtac (5. Mai 2011)

Die USA ist also Böse, nur weil sie Handeln und nicht erst 12 Jahre lang irgendwelchen Bürokratie kram erledigen bevor sie jemanden Töten wie andere Länder? 
Mhmm, interessant... mal abgesehen davon, hätte man mit einem Fairen Prozess Hundertausende von $ verbraten und es wäre das selbe raus gekommen: Osama wäre getötet worden


----------



## Anchorage (5. Mai 2011)

Trotzdem über geltendes Recht darf man sich nicht Hinwegsetzen. Teoretisch müssten jetzt die USA bestrafft werden .Also USA. The Bomb has been Planted . By Your self


----------



## Woohoo (5. Mai 2011)

Anchorage schrieb:


> Ich finde man sollte den Tod eines Menschen egal wie Beschisen dieser  war nicht feiern. Denke jetzt mal nach du stibst jetzt und jeder Fängt  an sich zu freuen das du Tod bist .


 
Naja aber ab einer gewissen "Beschissenheit" darf man sich aber doch wohl freuen über den Tod eines Menschen. So Hitler, Stalin usw. 

Das ObL nicht mehr lebt ist wohl auch eher besser als schlechter, über das "wie" können sich ruhig einige streiten.


----------



## Anchorage (5. Mai 2011)

totovo schrieb:


> Ich finde es sehr lobenswert, dass die Moderation hier eine Diskussion zulässt!
> 
> Es ist immer eine Frage, wie Neutral man die ganze Sache betrachtet...
> 
> ...



Jeder Mensch hat Rechte egal wei schlimm dieser ist.
Wie wäre es denn mit 1000enden Deutschen ? Sind das dan auch noch Kolatralschäden ? 
Den Usa kannst du kein Wort glauben sie werden dich anlügen . 
Im Kampf gegen den Terror okay ? Okay du bist ab jetzt eine Terrorist pass auf ich werde Morgen gegen Mittag bei dir auftauchen und dir n Paar Bomben gegen,s Hirn Schmeisen vllt wirste davon wieder klar in der Birne.
Um eines klar zustellen fast jeder meiner Kumpels auch meine Mutter und sogar meine Klassenleher denken das die Ammis nur wegs dem Öl dadrüben sind . Es hat alles richtig angefangen als sie da drüben einmarschiert sind.


----------



## Scorpio78 (5. Mai 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> Die USA ist also Böse, nur weil sie Handeln und nicht erst 12 Jahre lang irgendwelchen Bürokratie kram erledigen bevor sie jemanden Töten wie andere Länder?


 
Zu verurteilen ist in dem Fall nicht, dass gehandelt wird, sondern wie.
Ganz besonders wenn es tausende Unschuldige betrifft.
Wieviel Menschen sind in den Twintowers gestorben, wohl wegen OBL, aber wieviele Unschuldige auf der Jagd nach OBL durch die USA?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Mai 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> Die USA ist also Böse, nur weil sie Handeln und nicht erst 12 Jahre lang irgendwelchen Bürokratie kram erledigen bevor sie jemanden Töten wie andere Länder?
> Mhmm, interessant... mal abgesehen davon, hätte man mit einem Fairen Prozess Hundertausende von $ verbraten und es wäre das selbe raus gekommen: Osama wäre getötet worden


 
Wie viele 100.000$ sind Grundwerte wert?

(und was für einen Unterschied macht das eigentlich, wenn bereits Billionen als Reaktion auf 9/11 ausgegeben hat?)


----------



## Anchorage (5. Mai 2011)

Scorpio78 schrieb:


> Zu verurteilen ist in dem Fall nicht, dass gehandelt wird, sondern wie.
> Ganz besonders wenn es tausende Unschuldige betrifft.
> Wieviel Menschen sind in den Twintowers gestorben, wohl wegen OBL, aber wieviele Unschuldige auf der Jagd nach OBL durch die USA?


 Es waren viel mehr als bei den Twintowers.


----------



## Scorpio78 (6. Mai 2011)

Anchorage schrieb:


> Es waren viel mehr als bei den Twintowers.


 
Genau, deshalb ist die Frage nach Verhältnismässigkeit wohl eher ein Grund über den diskutiert werden sollten.
Denn wenn sich jemmand wie eine Terrorist, Mörder oder sonst etwas verhält, ist er es meistens auch.

Wen hätte es gestört, wenn OBL einfach gesnipert worden wäre, nach 10 Jahren? Immerhin wurde ja mit der Elephant im Porzelanladen- Methode nicht wirklich etwas erreicht, ausser, dass die USA jetzt in den Staaten der "Achse des Bösen" noch verhasster sind.

Der Logik nach wäre Jemmand, der jemmanden erschiesst, weil er einen anderen erschossen und derjenige ihm den Krieg erklärt hat, also ein "Held" und kein Mörder, obwohl er sich über geltendes Recht hinweg setzt.
Die USA hat ja Alkaida den Krieg erklärt, aber selbst Kriegsverbrecher kommen vor ein Kriegsgericht und werden dann hingerichtet.
Aber das ist wohl noch der Cowboystile, erst schiessen dann Fragen. Oder eher jemmanden Mundtot machen bevor etwas herauskommt.
Natürlich könnte jetzt einer hier behaupten, dass es Anschläge gegeben hätte, wenn sie OBL nur gefangen genommen hätten. Allerdings glaube ich, dass es durch das direkte Erschiessen OBLs, nicht besser ist.
So oder so,....


----------



## davehimself (6. Mai 2011)

...ich sehe das ganze aber noch etwas anders. wenn jetzt zb. deutschland einen 2. "adolf" an die macht wählen würde und dieser durch seine faschistischen gründe einen anschlag in einem land wie amerika veranlasst, dann pack ich auf der stelle meine sachen und bin weg. bin ich mit den absichten meiner regierung einer meinung, dann kämpfe ich dafür. bin ich es nicht, dann hau ich ab ins ausland. im nachhinein zu jammern die bösen amerikaner töten mich obwohl ich unschuldig bin zählt für mich nicht mehr. jeder hatte seit dem 11/9 genug zeit das land zu verlassen. und wer das nicht getan hat ist entweder ein anhänger von osama oder einfach nur dumm. für solche fälle gibt es sogar flüchtlingslager. (pakistan hat knapp 2 millionen flüchlinge aus afgahnistan und wir selbst haben weit über 60000 flüchtlinge aus afgahnistan)
wer also einfach wartet bis er bombardiert wird ist doch in einer kriegssituation selber schuld. ein krieg indem keine unschuldigen zu tode kommen gab es nie und wird es niemals geben.




totovo schrieb:


> Ich finde es sehr lobenswert, dass die Moderation hier eine Diskussion zulässt!
> 
> Es ist immer eine Frage, wie Neutral man die ganze Sache betrachtet...
> 
> ...



naja, ganz grob schonmal richtig, nur würde ich die gegenseite (dazu gehöre ich) so "darlegen"

* Terroristenanführer haben keine Menschenrechte, kein gerechten Prozess zu  erwarten weil das risiko zu groß ist, dass durch deren prozess weitere menschen zu schaden kommen. zb. durch befreiungs oder erpressungsversuche.

* Im Kampf gegen den Terror dürfen  sich Staaten über geltendes internationales Recht hinwegsetzen  (Menschen-, Völker- und Kriegsrecht) wenn dies ausschließlich dem schutz der menschheit dient.

  * (bitte was ? das hier kann ganz raus!!)

* (keinem staat kann man alles glauben, aber so lange es keine eindeutigen, widerlegbaren fakten gibt durch andere quellen, ist es genau so sinnlos eigene verschwörungstheorien aufzustellen.

* Menschenrechts- und Kriegsverbrechen in der  Vergangenheit darf man Staaten anlasten, sofern es sich noch um die gleichen regierungsköpfe handelt.

...die gegenseite kann ja gerne noch ergänzungen zufügen


----------



## nyso (6. Mai 2011)

davehimself schrieb:


> ...ich sehe das ganze aber noch etwas anders. wenn jetzt zb. deutschland einen 2. "adolf" an die macht wählen würde und dieser durch seine faschistischen gründe einen anschlag in einem land wie amerika veranlasst, dann pack ich auf der stelle meine sachen und bin weg. bin ich mit den absichten meiner regierung einer meinung, dann kämpfe ich dafür. bin ich es nicht, dann hau ich ab ins ausland. im nachhinein zu jammern die bösen amerikaner töten mich obwohl ich unschuldig bin zählt für mich nicht mehr. jeder hatte seit dem 11/9 genug zeit das land zu verlassen. und wer das nicht getan hat ist entweder ein anhänger von osama oder einfach nur dumm. für solche fälle gibt es sogar flüchtlingslager. (pakistan hat knapp 2 millionen flüchlinge aus afgahnistan und wir selbst haben weit über 60000 flüchtlinge aus afgahnistan)
> wer also einfach wartet bis er bombardiert wird ist doch in einer kriegssituation selber schuld. ein krieg indem keine unschuldigen zu tode kommen gab es nie und wird es niemals geben.


 

Hahaha, so ein Bullshit

Erstens war Osama weder Afghane noch jemals irgendwo an der Macht. Den Taliban wurde unterstellt, nie bewiesen, sie hätten Osama Unterschlupf gewährt, und sie sagten, sie wissen nicht wo er ist( wie auch, er war ja in Pakistan). Dafür wurde Afghanistan niedergebomt. Zumindest die offizielle Story. Dann noch angebliche Terrorcamps etc. 
Die "Terrorcamps" entstanden allerdings wohl erst nach unserem Einmarsch, um die Taliban zu befähigen, die Kreuzritter zu schlagen, und ihr Land zu befreien, imho ihr gutes Recht.

Mit der gleichen Begründung hätten die USA auch uns angreifen können, einer der angeblichen Flugzeugentführer war Hamburger.


Außerdem, warum sollten kollektiv alle Menschen fliehen, wenn ihr Land angegriffen wird? Ist doch Unsinn. Immerhin ist das ihr Land. Wenn uns wer angreift würd ich Frau und Kinder evakuieren lassen, aber selber zur Waffe greifen und mein Grund und Boden verteidigen, genau so wie es jeder vernünftige Mann macht, genau so wie es die Taliban und die Widerstandskämpfer im Irak machen!




davehimself schrieb:


> *  Terroristenanführer haben keine Menschenrechte, kein gerechten Prozess  zu  erwarten weil das risiko zu groß ist, dass durch deren prozess  weitere menschen zu schaden kommen. zb. durch befreiungs oder  erpressungsversuche.
> 
> * Im Kampf gegen den Terror dürfen  sich  Staaten über geltendes internationales Recht hinwegsetzen  (Menschen-,  Völker- und Kriegsrecht) wenn dies ausschließlich dem schutz der  menschheit dient.
> 
> ...



* Jeder Mensch hat Menschenrechte, jeder verdient einen fairen Prozess. Selbst Merkel, Sarkozy und Obama hätten einen fairen Prozess verdient, ja sogar der Schlächter von Vietnam, Kissinger, hätte einen fairen Prozess verdient. Und die haben hundert bis tausend mal mehr Leute auf dem Gewissen. Nicht für die Religion, sondern für Geld und Macht.

* Der Kampf gegen den "Terror" dient doch dem Schutz der Menschheit? Oder sind Afghanen und Irakis, oder Saudis, generell Araber, keine Menschen? Sowas nennt sich unterschwelliger Rassismus.

* Von Kollateralschaden spricht nur jemand, der noch nie einen Menschen hat sterben sehen, oder der noch nie in die Augen von Angehörigen gesehen hat.

* Die Verschwöungstheorien zu 9/11 z.B stehen auf wesentlich besseren Fakten als die offizielle Story


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Mai 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Erstens war Osama weder Afghane noch jemals irgendwo an der Macht. Den Taliban wurde unterstellt, nie bewiesen, sie hätten Osama Unterschlupf gewährt, und sie sagten, sie wissen nicht wo er ist( wie auch, er war ja in Pakistan). Dafür wurde Afghanistan niedergebomt. Zumindest die offizielle Story. Dann noch angebliche Terrorcamps etc.



Zum Zeitpunkt des US-Angriffes war ObL iirc offiziell Gast der Taliban (wie auch oftmals zuvor), die haben aus ihrer Sympathie nie ein Geheimniss gemacht. Sie musste nach 9/11 afaik auch nie eine Aussage zu seinem Aufenthaltsort machen, da die USA es gar nicht erst mit einer förmlichen Auslieferungsforderung versucht haben. (Beweise hätte man so kurz nach den Anschlägen sicherlich auch nicht vorlegen können)
Aber:
Wer das Vorgehen gegen ein Volk nicht mit der Unterstützung einiger Kriminieller aus diesem Land für andere Kriminelle begründen. Und die USA haben (wie fast alle Nationen dieser Welt) die Taliban nie als legitime Regierung und Representanten des afghanischen Volkes akzeptiert (wäre auch arg schwer begründbar). Sie können dem Volk also auch keine Schuld für deren Taten geben, im Gegenteil haben sie ja immer die Ansicht vertreten, dass die Taliban gegen das afghanische Volk agieren.
"Der Feind meines Feindes ist wegen dessen Taten zu töten"?



> * Die Verschwöungstheorien zu 9/11 z.B stehen auf wesentlich besseren Fakten als die offizielle Story


 
Leider waren die Teilnehmer dieses Forums nachweislich bislang nur gewillt, wesentlich schlechtere Märchen zu präsentieren und haben die "besseren Fakten" (?"weißer als weiß"?) für sich behalten, weswegen ich -mal wieder- auf das Thema dieses Threads hinweise.


----------



## Forseti (6. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> *Moderative Anmerkung:*
> Dieser Thread ist für ernsthafte Diskussionen über die Tötung Osama bin Ladens gedacht. Nicht zu Diskussionen über weitere Verschwörungstheorien, nicht für Diskussionen über wirtschaftspolitische Ziele der USA und erst recht nicht zum feiern des persönlichen Saddismus. Ich werde den übelsten Offtopic-Spam löschen, in Zukunft wird er vorher mit Punkten versehen, da einige es offensichtlich nicht anders lernen.


 
Dem kann ich nicht zustimmen. Die Überschrift heißt "Osama bin laden ist tot. Wer glaubts ?", welches durchaus Verschwörungstheorien erlaubt, besonders mit den ganzen Unstimmigkeiten die nach und nach an die Öffentlichkeit kommen. Nur weil du einer Theorie nicht zustimmst, heißt es nicht, das es nicht ernsthaft genug ist


----------



## zøtac (6. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nicht zustimmen. Die Überschrift heißt "Osama bin laden ist tot. Wer glaubts ?", welches durchaus Verschwörungstheorien erlaubt, besonders mit den ganzen Unstimmigkeiten die nach und nach an die Öffentlichkeit kommen. Nur weil du einer Theorie nicht zustimmst, heißt es nicht, das es nicht ernsthaft genug ist


Zitat von ruyven
"[..] Nicht zu Diskussionen *weiterer* Verschwörungstheorien [...]"
D.h., das du durchaus deine VT zu Bin Laden's Tod hier schreiben darfst, nur eben nicht zu völlig anderen Themen (z.B. 9/11), weil offtopic


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Mai 2011)

Unstimmigkeiten rund um seinen Tod fallen nicht unter "weitere" und wenn man nicht willkürlich anfängt, ganze Quellen zu verleugnen, auch nicht unter "Verschwörungstheorien".


----------



## davehimself (6. Mai 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Hahaha, so ein Bullshit
> 
> Erstens war Osama weder Afghane noch jemals irgendwo an der Macht. Den Taliban wurde unterstellt, nie bewiesen, sie hätten Osama Unterschlupf gewährt, und sie sagten, sie wissen nicht wo er ist( wie auch, er war ja in Pakistan). Dafür wurde Afghanistan niedergebomt. Zumindest die offizielle Story. Dann noch angebliche Terrorcamps etc.
> Die "Terrorcamps" entstanden allerdings wohl erst nach unserem Einmarsch, um die Taliban zu befähigen, die Kreuzritter zu schlagen, und ihr Land zu befreien, imho ihr gutes Recht.
> ...




...diese auflistung sollte übrigens garkein diskussionsaufruf sein, sondern eine aktuelle darlegung der meinungen beider seiten. du musst diese meinungen ja ganz sicher nicht teilen. es ist lediglich meine und die einiger anderer.


----------



## nyso (6. Mai 2011)

davehimself schrieb:


> ...in der video botschaft hat ER sich gezeigt und das tanzende und jubelnde volk nach dem 11/9 war welches ?


 
Das tanzende Volk war eine Hochzeitsgemeinschaft, die Wochen vor 9/11 getanzt hat. PROPAGANDA fürs Volk, FTW



davehimself schrieb:


> wenn die videobotschaften von ihm, die gezeigten videos und bilder der  feiernden afgahnen vom 11/9 auch wieder alles zur verschwörungstheorie  gehört, warum hat sich bin laden dann nie irgendwie gemeldet um zu  klären, dass er NICHT dahinter steckt, sondern die usa versucht ihm das  anzuhängen !? als milliardär und weltbekannte person sollte so etwas  eigentlich kein problem sein.
> aus diesen gründen ist es auch blödsinn zu behauten wäre ein  flugzeugentführer hamburger gewesen, hätten sie uns bombardiert. da gab  es wesentlich mehr fakten die auf afgahnistan hinwiesen.


 
Guck dir die Videobotschaften an. Jeder Experte sagt, sie sind gefälscht, nur die amerikanische Regierung behauptet das weiterhin. Auch hat er sich nie zu 9/11 bekannt, es ist eine absichtlich? falsche Übersetzung.
 



davehimself schrieb:


> ...eben weil man zb. nicht hinter dem steht was die regierung tut.  würdest du auch hierbleiben und für deutschland kämpfen wenn es gleiche  gründe wie im 2. weltkrieg gäbe ???


 
Wenn wir Grundlos angegriffen werden würden, würde ich für mein Land kämpfen. Wenn wir 20 Millionen Zivilisten auf dem Gewissen hätten, wäre ich der erste der zum Widerstand gegen das Regime wechselt. Immer auf der Seite der unschuldigen. Nie auf der Seite des stärkeren. Nennt mich bescheuert, das ich mich auf die Seite der Opfer stelle, aber sowas sollte doch eigentlich normal sein
 



davehimself schrieb:


> ...und auch wenn eine der verschwörungstheorien stimmen sollte und  afgahnistan völlig unbeteiligt war am 11/9. auch dann würde ich sofort  abhauen, weil ein krieg alleine gegen die USA das gleiche wie selbstmord  wäre.



Lieber "Selbstmord" in Ehre, als wie ein Feigling abhauen und das ganze Leben lang schämen, oder? Die Weiße Rose oder Stauffenberg, das war auch faktischer Selbstmord im Widerstand gegen ein übermächtiges Regime, und heute sind diese Leute Helden, und nicht als blöd abgeschrieben.




davehimself schrieb:


> ...diese auflistung sollte übrigens garkein diskussionsaufruf sein, sondern eine aktuelle darlegung der meinungen beider seiten. du musst diese meinungen ja ganz sicher nicht teilen. es ist lediglich meine und die einiger anderer.


 
Siehst du, und ich habe meine Meinung dazu jetzt auch kundgetan. Wo ist dein Problem?


----------



## davehimself (6. Mai 2011)

Das tanzende Volk war eine Hochzeitsgemeinschaft, die Wochen vor 9/11 getanzt hat. PROPAGANDA fürs Volk, FTW

quelle dafür ?


Guck dir die Videobotschaften an. Jeder Experte sagt, sie sind gefälscht, nur die amerikanische Regierung behauptet das weiterhin. Auch hat er sich nie zu 9/11 bekannt, es ist eine absichtlich? falsche Übersetzung.

okay und meine frage war, warum hat er sich dann nie gemeldet um zu klären er hatte mit der sache nichts zu tun ?

Wenn wir Grundlos angegriffen werden würden, würde ich für mein Land kämpfen. Wenn wir 20 Millionen Zivilisten auf dem Gewissen hätten, wäre ich der erste der zum Widerstand gegen das Regime wechselt. Immer auf der Seite der unschuldigen. Nie auf der Seite des stärkeren. Nennt mich bescheuert, das ich mich auf die Seite der Opfer stelle, aber sowas sollte doch eigentlich normal sein

okay, ist ein anderes thema. ein land für das mich opfern würde gibt es aber nicht. nur für meine familie und engsten freunde.

Lieber "Selbstmord" in Ehre, als wie ein Feigling abhauen und das ganze Leben lang schämen, oder? Die Weiße Rose oder Stauffenberg, das war auch faktischer Selbstmord im Widerstand gegen ein übermächtiges Regime, und heute sind diese Leute Helden, und nicht als blöd abgeschrieben.

naja, das liegt im auge des betrachters 


Siehst du, und ich habe meine Meinung dazu jetzt auch kundgetan. Wo ist dein Problem?

ich habe keins, nur gab es deine meinung doch bereits


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Mai 2011)

@dave: Bitte benutze die Quote-Funktion.

Bezüglich des Hochzeitsvideos: Ich stimme normalerweise nicht mit nyso überein, aber auch ich habe seinerzeit mitbekommen, dass eines der Jubelvideos im Umlauf deutlich älter war. Sollte man aber nicht überbewerten, denn es gab vom 12.9.01 mehrere Videos aus der arabischen Welt, auch von verlässlichen Nachrichtenkorrespondenten, die ein paar dutzend-hundert jubelnde Menschen zeigten. Umgekehrt sollte man auch die nicht überbewerten, denn es sind ein paar Hundert von ein paar 100 Millionen.

Bezüglich Geständnissvideos: Hier kann ich zumindest für diejenigen, die ich kenne (mögen nicht alle sein - unübersichtliche Kategorie aufgrund vieler Fälschungen), sagen, dass es kein einziges gab, in dem er eine Verwicklung unumstritten zugab. Warum es kein abstreitendes Video gab, sollte aber auch sonnenklar sein:
- ObL wollte das WTC vernichten (siehe erster Anschlag) - warum sollte er sich von denjenigen distanzieren, die es geschafft haben?
- er war einer der meist gesuchten Terroristen - eine Leugnung hätte seine Situation kein bißchen geändert
- die Reaktionen der USA wurden in der arabischen Welt sehr negativ aufgenommen und dürften Al Quadia den größten Zulauf seit langem beschert haben, es war in ObLs Interesse, das sie weitergehen


Aber das ganze geht jetzt schon wieder in die Richtung "was geschah am 11.9.01?" bzw. "reichten die Anfang Oktober 2001 vorliegenden Beweise aus, um die Taliban als Angreifer zu bezeichnen?" - beides umfangreiche Themen, aber nicht das hiesige. Reicht es nicht, sich darauf zu einigen, dass ObL ein gemeingefährliches Arschloch war und das die USA gegen ihn vorgehen wollten? Und dann darüber zu diskutieren, wie sie das letztlich gemacht haben?


----------



## Forseti (6. Mai 2011)

Mich wundert schon, wieso auf Bin Laden und die anderen Leute vor Ort geschossen wurde, wenn nur ein Kurier bewaffnet war. Sowas nennt sich Hinrichtung und nicht ernsthafter Versuch die Personen festzunehmen.
Ich hoffe da werden noch einige Leute zur Rechenschaft gezogen. Mögliche Erpressungsversuche lasse ich als Grund für eine Hinrichtung ohne Gerichtsverfahren nicht gelten.

@davehimself: Wieso sollte man Stauffenberg und Co als Helden verehren? Wohl eher Unruhestifter die nur Ärger machen wollten. Kleine Gruppen sollten sich nie das Recht nehmen einen Herrscher abzusetzen. Auch wenn Hitler ein Diktator war, er wurde legitim durch das Volk gewählt und während eines Krieges finden bestimmt sinnvoller Weise keine Wahlen statt. Ist ja genau wie in Lybien. Wenige Tausend Rebellen gegen Millionen Gadaffi Anhänger und trotzdem hilft die NATO der militanten Minderheit.


----------



## davehimself (6. Mai 2011)

@forseti

sorry, das war wohl unübersichtlich ohne quote funktion. genau das meinte ich ja mit "es liegt im auge des betrachters" ich sehe in den leuten im nachhinein eher vollidioten als helden 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> @dave: Bitte benutze die Quote-Funktion.



...okay, mach ich 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber das ganze geht jetzt schon wieder in die Richtung "was geschah am  11.9.01?" bzw. "reichten die Anfang Oktober 2001 vorliegenden Beweise  aus, um die Taliban als Angreifer zu bezeichnen?" - beides umfangreiche  Themen, aber nicht das hiesige. Reicht es nicht, sich darauf zu einigen,  dass ObL ein gemeingefährliches Arschloch war und das die USA gegen ihn  vorgehen wollten? Und dann darüber zu diskutieren, wie sie das  letztlich gemacht haben?



definitiv, dem ist wohl nichts mehr hinzuzufügen 

...zur tötung bin ladens, 

ein mordkommando sollte natürlich eine absolute ausnahme sein und für so einen gefährlichen "menschen" wie bin laden trifft diese ausnahm zweifellos zu.


----------



## Forseti (6. Mai 2011)

Gefährlich war er bestimmt nicht (zumindest zu diesem Zeitpunkt). Er und seine Leute waren unbewaffnet und in seinem Haus gab es weder Telefon noch Internet. Wahrscheinlich hatte er sich schon zur Ruhe gesetzt. Ohne Kommunikationsgeräte lässt sich Terror jedenfalls schlecht planen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. Mai 2011)

Zur Planung hätte er auch seinen Kurier verwenden können.


----------



## Forseti (6. Mai 2011)

Hätte ist aber nur eine Vermutung. Außerdem wäre es sehr ineffizient einen Kurier hunderte km durch die Länder zu schicken um einen Anschlag zu planen? So ein Kurier könnte leicht abgefangen werden und ich glaube kaum das Osama die Pläne für Anschläge alleine ausarbeiten würde. Seine Gefolgsleute die noch mit im Haus waren hatten bestimmt zu wenig Ahnung von der Welt um ihm dabei zu helfen. Außerdem sehen die Leichen von denen auch mehr wie Schlägertypen als geniale Plänemacher aus. 
Dieses hätte wäre wenn ist doch alles viel zu wage, um daraus eine Legitimation zu ziehen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. Mai 2011)

Ja, aber einen Kurier kannst du nicht so gut überwachen, wie eine Telefon/Internetleitung.


----------



## sp01 (6. Mai 2011)

Da habt ihr wohl beide recht. Ob das Bild was ich heute auf msn gesehen hab echt ist? Soll scheinbar der Verräter sein, der muss ja kein genialer Stratege sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Hätte ist aber nur eine Vermutung. Außerdem wäre es sehr ineffizient einen Kurier hunderte km durch die Länder zu schicken um einen Anschlag zu planen? So ein Kurier könnte leicht abgefangen werden und ich glaube kaum das Osama die Pläne für Anschläge alleine ausarbeiten würde. Seine Gefolgsleute die noch mit im Haus waren hatten bestimmt zu wenig Ahnung von der Welt um ihm dabei zu helfen. Außerdem sehen die Leichen von denen auch mehr wie Schlägertypen als geniale Plänemacher aus.
> Dieses hätte wäre wenn ist doch alles viel zu wage, um daraus eine Legitimation zu ziehen.


 
Allein die Existenz eines regelmäßig operierenden Kuriers legt nahe, dass ObL mit der Außenwelt kommunizierte. Terroranschläge wurden bei Al Quaida, soweit das bekannt ist, ohnehin noch nie und erst recht nicht seit dem Krieg in Afghanistan von oben gesteuert. Das heißt es würde reichen, wenn er z.B. einmal die Woche Informationen bekommen und weitergeben konnte - mehr als einen USB-Stick hin- und her tragen braucht es dafür nicht.

Allerdings bedeutet das natürlich auch, dass man seine Kommunikation nach Aufdeckung des Kuriers sehr, sehr leicht hätte unterbrechen können und es beudetet auch, dass die aktiven Terroristen weitesgehend autonom agieren, die Existenz ObLs also keinen direkten Einfluss auf praktizierten Terrorismus hat. Deswegen bleib ich auch dabei:
Dringender Handlungsbedarf bestand nicht, man hatte alle Zeit der Welt, um ein sicheres und legales Manöver vorzubereiten. (zumal sich in einer Garnisionsstadt wohl problemlos eine hohe Militärpräsenz auf den Straßen hätte erzielen lassen, die eine Abreise für ObL extrem gefährlich gemacht hätte)


----------



## Forseti (6. Mai 2011)

Wenn Osama keine Kommunikationsgeräte im Haus hatte wird er wohl auch keinen Laptop oder PC zum Auslesen von USB Sticks gehabt haben. Falls er einen PC hatte, würde er doch bestimmt zumindest über eine Satelitenverbindung verfügen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Mai 2011)

Ich weiß nicht, ob er Kommunikationsgeräte hatte - wurde afaik nie eine Aussage drüber gemacht. Es hieß nur, dass das Anwesen keinen Kommunikationsanschluss hatte, um seine Aufspürung zu verhindern. Es gibt aber auch PCs, die offline funktionieren, auch wenn das nur wenige Veteranen aus dem letzten Jahrtausend wissen 
Ich persönlich wäre auch davon ausgegangen, dass er Handys für Notfälle bereit hält und ggf. über Funk eingehende Botschaften empfängt.
Nur aussenden durfte er eben nichts, weil das hätte rückverfolgt werden können -> Datenübertratung per Kurier.

(ist natürlich auch möglich, dass er selbst und alle Leute um ihn herum 100% elektronikfeindlich waren. Aber aus den bisherigen Mitteilungen geht das für mich nicht hervor)


----------



## Forseti (6. Mai 2011)

Ich denke mal es wird von der USA auch wieder vieles so lange zurecht gebogen, bis es in ihren Kram passt. Die 100%ige Wahrheit werden wir wohl nie erfahren 
Bei der USA muss man sowieso aufpassen, was man glauben kann und was nicht. Zu vieles stellt sich im Nachhinein oder bei kritischer Betrachtung als Lüge oder Halbwahrheit heraus.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Mai 2011)

Da hat man bei den Videos ja den Vorteil, dass sie auf genug anderen Wegen erhätlich sind, an denen die USA wenig manipulieren können - so wurden ja auch diverse ~zweielhafte Übersetzungen aufgespürt.


----------



## Forseti (6. Mai 2011)

Die original Aufnahmen vom Osama Tötungskommando werden wohl mindestens 100 Jahre unter Verschluss bleiben


----------



## zøtac (6. Mai 2011)

Ich glaub die Aufnahmen will auch niemand sehen, zumindest nicht mehr nachdem er sie gesehen hat. 
Das ist ne ganze ecke Härter als irgend nen Film


----------



## Forseti (7. Mai 2011)

Wer fürchtet sich schon davor ein wenig Gehirnmasse zu sehen? Das durfte ich schon bei meiner Uroma als ich 7 war und sie tödlich die Mamortreppe hinutergefallen ist


----------



## coati (7. Mai 2011)

Man sollte den Medien hierzulande nicht allzuviel trauen:

Alles Schall und Rauch: Bin Laden ist schon lange tot

Und direkt noch ein bisschen Allgemeinwissen, das in Deutschland leider untergangen ist:

Bin Laden und Al Kaida, die verlorenen Söldner der CIA - Emigrantensöldner das Material zukünftiger Kriege

Edit: Falls jemand glaubt, dass das alles nur Verschwörungstheorien sind, es gibt ein Buch namens "Akte: Osama Bin Laden", wo das auch mit Fakten begründet ist usw.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Mai 2011)

"nicht allzuviel" ist immer noch mehr Vertrauen, als ASuR verdient hat...

Und Bücher gibt es übrigens zu jeder obskuren Theorie. Ich hab hier ein sehr amüsantes, dass mit "Fakten" begründet, was die ägyptischen Pharaonen alles mit elektrischem Strom, Hubschraubern, etc. gemacht haben.


----------



## nyso (7. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "nicht allzuviel" ist immer noch mehr Vertrauen, als ASuR verdient hat...


 
Deine persönliche Meinung. Deswegen jedes mal alles anzuzweifeln, wenn man sich auf ASR als Quelle bezieht, finde ich sehr traurig.


----------



## coati (7. Mai 2011)

Dann halt hier...

Islampress: Bin Laden ist seit Jahren tot

Man findet zig Seiten mit der Info.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Mai 2011)

Und die "anderen" Quellen sind z.T. wort-wörtlich identisch... 

@nyso
 Ich könnte natürlich auch jedesmal alles zu verifizieren zu versuchen, was auf ASuR steht - aber nachdem ich das mehrfach (i.d.R. vergeblich) versucht habe, bin ich zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass es genauso viel Sinn macht, wie die wahren Inhalte aus einem NPD-Artikel über das dritte Reich herauszupicken. Klar gibt es welche, aber man braucht sehr lange, um sie zu identifizieren und am Ende steht man mit der gleichen Aussage da, die man aus den "Mainstream"-Medien schon kannte. 
Wobei ich zugebe, dass sie es einem diesmal z.T. sehr einfach machen.
Am Ende eines Absatzes, der behauptet, ObL hätte kurz nach den Anschlägen ein Privatflugzeug gemietet, um seine Familie aus den USA auszufliegen, wird z.B. ein Dokument zu verlinkt, in dem ausdrücklich steht, dass das Flugzeug von der saudi-arabischen Königsfamilie gemietet wurde und keine Bin Ladens mit Kontakt zu Osama an Bord waren. Das nenn ich mal Quellenkompetenz


----------



## zøtac (7. Mai 2011)

coati schrieb:


> Dann halt hier...
> 
> Islampress: Bin Laden ist seit Jahren tot
> 
> Man findet zig Seiten mit der Info.


Man findet aber noch mehr Seiten mit anderen Infos 
ASuR sollte man nicht vertrauen, viele Sachen die da stehen sind schon sehr sehr strange, und Quellen gibts auch so gut wie nie


----------



## Dr.med.den.Rasen (7. Mai 2011)

Das stimmt es gibt wirklich viele Seiten dazu.Schon als das Wtc7 als eingestürzt erklärt wurde als es noch stand ist höchst verdächtig.


----------



## nyso (7. Mai 2011)

Oder das das WTC 7 einstürzte, ohne getroffen worden zu sein, oder das der Flug ins Pentagon physikalisch unmöglich ist, oder oder oder Die offizielle Story strotzt nur so vor Ungereimtheiten, das die Menschen dann Fragen stellen ist doch legitim. Das man aber als VTler abgeschrieben wird, ist nur traurig.

@all, besonders ruven: Verschwörungstheorien | Infokrieger-News

Ja, Aristoteles und Kopernikus, alle großen Vordenker, waren VTler


----------



## mixxed_up (7. Mai 2011)

Sorry wenn ich hier einfach reinplatze, aber Al Qaida hat doch den Tod Bin Ladens bestätigt, oder lieg ich da falsch?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Mai 2011)

Haben sie. Aber Fakten haben noch niemanden von einer guten Verschwörungstheorie abgebracht 

@nyso
Ich weiß nicht, ob berühmte VTler eine Aussage über VTler im allgemeinen oder über deren Theorien machen - aber sagen wirs mal so: Einer der einflussreichsten VTler aller Zeiten dürfte Hitler gewesen sein.


----------



## nyso (7. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Haben sie. Aber Fakten haben noch niemanden von einer guten Verschwörungstheorie abgebracht


 
Nö, gibt genug Verschwörungstheorien und Fakten über "Die Liste", die das erklärt



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> @nyso
> Ich weiß nicht, ob berühmte VTler eine Aussage über VTler im allgemeinen oder über deren Theorien machen - aber sagen wirs mal so: Einer der einflussreichsten VTler aller Zeiten dürfte Hitler gewesen sein.


 
In wie fern soll Hitler bitteschön VTler gewesen sein?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Mai 2011)

Zum Thema Hitler & jüdische Weltverschwörung braucht man wohl nichts zu erklären, oder?


----------



## Gast XXXX (7. Mai 2011)

@ nyso

Aristoteles war schon zu seinen Lebzeiten ein anerkannter Philosoph und Kopernikus war Arzt der sich mit Naturgesetzen beschäftigt hat, das ist kein VT'lertum! 

VT'ler beschäftigen sich mit Möglichkeiten von Fällen der Politik die sich vielleicht anders ereignet haben könnten und haben stellenweise "komische" Gedankenfolgen um ihre Zweifel zu begründen. Siehe USA-war-niemals-auf-dem-Mond-Theorie. 

PS: Es ist traurig das VT'ler sich auf die selbe Stufe stellen, nur um Ihren Theorien in ein seriöses Licht zu rücken.


----------



## Forseti (7. Mai 2011)

Sturmangriff auf die Villa: Al-Qaida-Chef Bin Laden griff zur Kalaschnikow - Nachrichten Politik - Ausland - WELT ONLINE
Dauernd behaupten sie etwas anderes. Was soll man nun glauben?


----------



## nyso (7. Mai 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> @ nyso
> 
> Aristoteles war schon zu seinen Lebzeiten ein anerkannter Philosoph und Kopernikus war Arzt der sich mit Naturgesetzen beschäftigt hat, das ist kein VT'lertum!
> 
> PS: Es ist traurig das VT'ler sich auf die selbe Stufe stellen, nur um Ihren Theorien in ein seriöses Licht zu rücken.


 
Diese Leute haben "Fakten" angezweifelt, Alternativen untersucht. Mehr mache ich z.B. auch nicht. Was nicht heißt das ich mich mit solchen Leuten auf eine Stufe stelle^^



Forseti schrieb:


> Sturmangriff  auf die Villa: Al-Qaida-Chef Bin Laden griff zur Kalaschnikow -  Nachrichten Politik - Ausland - WELT ONLINE
> Dauernd behaupten sie etwas anderes. Was soll man nun glauben?


 
Gar nichts, weil nur Panetta und das Seal Team wirklich wissen was passiert ist. Nichtmal Obama wird dir genau sagen können was passiert ist^^


----------



## Darkfleet85 (7. Mai 2011)

Typisch ne AK74, wann kommt die News dass er einen RPG7 mit hatte


----------



## zøtac (7. Mai 2011)

Die AK47 ist einigermaßen günstig und hat sich gut bewehrt, außerdem ist es schon fast die Standardwaffe der Taliban, wieso dann wechseln? 

@nyso
Naja, es werden nicht nur Fakten angezweifelt sondern auch irrsinnige Theorien ohne jegliche Beweise erstellt, und jeder der nicht an diese Theorien glaub ist dann Dumm, Naiv und Mediengeblendet


----------



## Kriegsgeier (7. Mai 2011)

Glaubt dem Scheiss nicht was uns da in offentlichrechtlichen Medien gezeigt und gesagt wird! Alles Propaganda und Lügen! Der Terrornetzwerk Al-Kaida ist von CIA erfundenes Netzwerk um die eigene Befölkerung also uns im Zaun zu halten, Angst un Schrecken zu verbreiten. 

Alles Bullshit nur um Obamas Ansehen in der Befölkerung zu stärken und den neuen Anschlag unter falscher Flagge zu rechtfertigen.

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. Mai 2011)

Und dafür hast du welche Quellen?


----------



## Kriegsgeier (7. Mai 2011)

richtige Bücher lesen und den Verstand benutzen - das sind die besten Quellen.

Und die Schlüsselereignisse gründlich und konsiquent hinterfragen (z.B. 11. September).


----------



## zøtac (7. Mai 2011)

Kriegsgeier schrieb:


> Glaubt dem Scheiss nicht was uns da im offentlichrechtlichen Medien gezeigt und gesagt wird! Alles Propaganda und Lügen! Der Terrornetzwerk Al-Kaida ist von CIA erfundenes Netzwerk um die eigene Befölkerung also uns im Zaun zu halten, Angst un Schrecken zu verbreiten.
> 
> Alles Bullshit nur um Obamas Ansehen in der Befölkerun zu stärken und den neuen Anschlag unter falscher Flagge zu rechtfertigen.
> 
> MfG


 

Danke, das hat mir den Abend versüßt 

Quellen außer so wunderliche Seiten wie Alles Schall und Rauch hast du natürlich nicht oder? 

//Edith
Nenn mal ein paar der Bücher, sind bestimmt genau so Seriös wie VT Seiten 
Und nur weil etwas in einem Buch steht stimmt es noch lange nicht, les z.B. mal die Scheibenweltromane und sag das das wahr ist


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. Mai 2011)

Kriegsgeier schrieb:


> richtige Bücher lesen und den Verstand benutzen - das sind die besten Quellen.
> 
> Und die Schlüsselereignisse gründlich und konsiquent hinterfragen (z.B. 11. September).


Dann nenn doch mal die richtigen Bücher.


----------



## Kriegsgeier (7. Mai 2011)

Hier z.B. Bekenntnisse eines Economic Hit Man: Unterwegs im Dienst der Wirtschaftsmafia: Amazon.de: John Perkins, Hans Freundl, Heike Schlatterer, Hans Freundl, Heike Schlatterer: Bücher


----------



## nyso (7. Mai 2011)

Und was sind eure Quellen? Die gesamte Presse, Nachrichtensendungen, alle schon hunderte Male der Lügen überführt


----------



## Kriegsgeier (7. Mai 2011)

ihr habt schon richtg erkannt, dass man nicht allem trauen und glauben kann, egal wo: sei es Bücher oder Internetseiten. Deshalb muss man den eigenen Verstand und die eigene Logik benutzen.


----------



## zøtac (7. Mai 2011)

Du musst schon zugeben das offizielle Berichterstattung sehr viel Glaubwürdiger und Seriöser als irgendwelche Verschwörungs Blogs sind 

Was veranlasst dich denn nicht an die Nachrichten zu glauben? Also abgesehen von Sachen wie alles Schall und rauch


----------



## Kriegsgeier (7. Mai 2011)

Z.B. man nehme Zeit, also bischen mehr Zeit und gucke alle Videos wo Binladen auftritt. Alle Videos die seit 2002 offiziel veröffentlicht wurden. So und wenn man es tut, dann wird man feststellen, dass es viele Male um unterschiedliche Personen handelt!

Also die halten uns echt nicht für klug, wenn die denke dass wir so was nicht merken würden...


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. Mai 2011)

Kriegsgeier schrieb:


> ihr habt schon richtg erkannt, dass man nicht allem trauen und glauben kann, egal wo: sei es Bücher oder Internetseiten. Deshalb muss man den eigenen Verstand und die eigene Logik benutzen.


Und wer hat dir gesagt, dass deine Quellen wahr sind?
Warst du beim NSA und hast du dir das bestätigen lassen?
Ach ja, die lügen ja alle permanent, egal was sie sagen.


----------



## zøtac (7. Mai 2011)

Lässt sich das beweisen oder ist das nur rein Subjektiv? Und wer sagt das die Regierung die Videos fälscht? 

Btw, zu dem Buch sagt amazon 





> Eine schön erzählte Geschichte. Nur leider keine belastbare. Wem die Litanei an Stars der zeitgenössischen Geschichte nicht schon spanisch vorkommt, sollte zehn Minuten investieren, im Web (oberflächlich) zu recherchieren. Was ist von MAIN geblieben? Stimmen stichprobenartig die im Buch erwähnten Ereignisse und Zeitpunkte? Wer ist dieser John Perkins eigentlich, hat er sonst noch etwas geschrieben?
> Schlagen Sie nach, bevor Sie sich vor Ihren Freunden lächerlich machen. Zu Unterhaltungszwecken ist Perkins Buch aber ganz in Ordnung.


----------



## Kriegsgeier (7. Mai 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> Was veranlasst dich denn nicht an die Nachrichten zu glauben?



Lebenserfahrung, "bischen" Kentnis der Geschichte und logisches Denken

Das Buch beinhaltet und verarbeitet Sachverhalte und Ereignisse, die stattgefunden haben.

Ich glaube dem John Perkins mehr als dem Klaus Kleber (wobei er natürlich nur alles vorlesen darf was ihm vorgelegt wird).


----------



## zøtac (7. Mai 2011)

Kriegsgeier schrieb:


> Lebenserfahrung, "bischen" Kentnis der Geschichte und logisches Denken


Das ist aber nunmal nicht haltbar 



Kriegsgeier schrieb:


> Das Buch beinhaltet und verarbeitet Sachverhalte und Ereignisse, die stattgefunden haben.


Und wer sagt dir das das stimmt? Deine Lebenserfahrung, Kenntnis der Geschichte und logische Denkweise?

Btw, benutz doch den Edith button


----------



## Kriegsgeier (7. Mai 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> Und wer sagt dir das das stimmt? Deine Lebenserfahrung, Kenntnis der Geschichte und logische Denkweise?


 
genau so ist es.


----------



## zøtac (7. Mai 2011)

Das war eigentlich mehr Ironie, weil das halt sehr sehr subjektiv ist. Man glaubt was man glauben will, und das erscheint dann am Logischsten


----------



## Glühbirne (7. Mai 2011)

Kriegsgeier schrieb:


> Z.B. man nehme Zeit, also bischen mehr Zeit und gucke alle Videos wo Binladen auftritt. Alle Videos die seit 2002 offiziel veröffentlicht wurden. So und wenn man es tut, dann wird man feststellen, dass es viele Male um unterschiedliche Personen handelt!
> 
> Also die halten uns echt nicht für klug, wenn die denke dass wir so was nicht merken würden...


Hm, sehr interessant.
Meinst du Osama bin Laden hat sich über die Jahre hinweg kaum verändert?
Was hätte es für einen Sinn, der westlichen Welt immer unterschiedliche Personen als Osama bin Laden zu verkaufen?
Wie erklärst Du dir es denn, das Al-Qaida den Tod von Osama bin Laden für den 02.05.2011 selbst bestätigt hat?


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. Mai 2011)

Weil der NSA ja Al Quaida ist und nur die eigenen Lügen bestätigt.


----------



## Kriegsgeier (7. Mai 2011)

so ist es...ihr lernt schnell, mein Komplement


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Mai 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Weil der NSA ja Al Quaida ist und nur die eigenen Lügen bestätigt.


 
Bedeutet das im Umkehrschluss, dass die USA selbst ihre Botschaften in Afrika gesprengt haben und auch ihr eigenes Kriegsschiff versenken wollten?
Was ist dann mit den Anschlägen in Madrid oder London oder Ägypten oder in Casablanca?
Was war in Indonesien? Immerhin haben sie da einen zum Tode verurteilt und der hat nie gesagt, dass er unschuldig ist, der hat sogar gejubelt, da er nun ein Märtyrer ist.


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. Mai 2011)

Der hat doch nur die NSA unterstützt. 
Da sieht man mal, wie fanatisch die Amis sind.


----------



## Glühbirne (7. Mai 2011)

Kriegsgeier schrieb:


> so ist es...ihr lernt schnell, mein Komplement


 Oh, Ironie (hoffe ich doch mal)
Warum willst/kannst du nicht meine Fragen beantworten, wenn Du von deiner These so überzeugt bist?


----------



## Kriegsgeier (7. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bedeutet das im Umkehrschluss, dass die USA selbst ihre Botschaften in Afrika gesprengt haben und auch ihr eigenes Kriegsschiff versenken wollten?
> Was ist dann mit den Anschlägen in Madrid oder London oder Ägypten oder in Casablanca?
> Was war in Indonesien? Immerhin haben sie da einen zum Tode verurteilt und der hat nie gesagt, dass er unschuldig ist, der hat sogar gejubelt, da er nun ein Märtyrer ist.


 
So ist es, kein einziger Anschlag wurde ohne US-Regierung durgeführt oder zumindestens mitgeplant.


Auf den Videos sind verschiedene Menschen zu sehen und nicht in den Jahren sich ändernde Binladen wegen des alterns.


----------



## coati (7. Mai 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Und wer hat dir gesagt, dass deine Quellen wahr sind?.


 
Leute aus der amerikanischen Regierung zum Beispiel. (zum Thema, dass ObL seit 2001 tot ist)

Edit: Dr. Steve R. Pieczenik ist es.


----------



## zøtac (7. Mai 2011)

Kriegsgeier schrieb:


> So ist es, kein einziger Anschlag wurde ohne US-Regierung durgeführt oder zumindestens mitgeplant.


 
1) WARUM
2) Quellen? Und nein, für sowas reicht kein "Lebenserfahrung, logisches Denken und wissen in geschichte", bei solchnen Anschuldigungen sollte man schon was *haltbares* haben


----------



## Gast XXXX (7. Mai 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Diese Leute haben "Fakten" angezweifelt, Alternativen untersucht. Mehr mache ich z.B. auch nicht. Was nicht heißt das ich mich mit solchen Leuten auf eine Stufe stelle^^


 
Nein aber forschen und *er*forschen sind zwei unterschiedliche Dinge, wenn du verstehst was ich meine? 

PS: Sorry bisher sprach ich nur über VT'ler im Allgemeinen! Wieso fühlst du dich angesprochen?


----------



## Kriegsgeier (7. Mai 2011)

Genau seit Dezember 2001. Ist der Osama tot.


----------



## Glühbirne (7. Mai 2011)

Kriegsgeier schrieb:


> So ist es, kein einziger Anschlag wurde ohne US-Regierung durgeführt oder zumindestens mitgeplant.
> 
> 
> Auf den Videos sind verschiedene Menschen zu sehen und nicht in den Jahren sich ändernde Binladen wegen des alterns.


 Hm, immernoch keine ausreichende Antwort auf meine Fragen.


> Leute aus der amerikanischen Regierung zum Beispiel. (zum Thema, dass ObL seit 2001 tot ist)





> Genau seit Dezember 2001. Ist der Osama tot.


Und warum bestätigt Al-Qaida jetzt den Tod Osama bin Ladens für den 02.05.2011?
Weil die auch von der US-Regierung manipuliert werden? Meint ihr nicht, dass das Ganze etwas zu weit geht?


----------



## zøtac (7. Mai 2011)

Glühbirne schrieb:


> Hm, immernoch keine ausreichende Antwort auf meine Fragen.
> 
> Und warum bestätigt Al-Qaida jetzt den Tod Osama bin Ladens für den 02.05.2011?
> Weil die auch von der US-Regierung manipuliert werden? Meinst Du nicht, dass das Ganze etwas zu weit geht?


Nääää, die Al Qaida ist doch von der US Regierung erfunden  

@Kriegsgeier
Und das weißt du weil...?


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Mai 2011)

coati schrieb:


> Leute aus der amerikanischen Regierung zum Beispiel. (zum Thema, dass ObL seit 2001 tot ist)
> 
> Edit: Dr. Steve R. Pieczenik ist es.


 
Ist das nicht der Typ, der Tom Clancy bei dessen Romanen hilft?

Wieso weiß der, wann Bin Laden gestorben ist und wieso ist er der einzige, der das sagt und wenn die Al Quaida eine Erfindung der USA ist, wieso bekennen sich dann so viele Leute dazu (auch hier in Deutschland)?


----------



## coati (7. Mai 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> Nääää, die Al Qaida ist doch von der US Regierung erfunden


Eigentlich dachte ich, dass das allgemein bekannt wär.

Aber naja der britischen Presse glaubst du aber oder?
Dann lies hier mal den Abschnitt "Made in USA": LinX 25/2001- Wie der CIA Osama bin Laden schuf


----------



## Glühbirne (7. Mai 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> Nääää, die Al Qaida ist doch von der US Regierung erfunden


 Ach echt? Ok, dann weiß ich das ja nun, du bist ab jetzt meine Quelle!
Ich versteh das nicht. Die US-Regierung sagt er ist tot, die Gegenseite sagt er ist tot und ihr glaubt einzelnen Personen die genau das Gegenteil behaupten ohne dabei wirkliche Beweise anzuführen.
Aber ok, jedem das seine. 
Irgendwie nur komisch, das mir keiner meine Fragen dazu beantworten kann, wenn ihr eure (anscheinend glaubwürdigen) Quellen habt.


> Eigentlich dachte ich, dass das allgemein bekannt wär.
> 
> Aber naja der britischen Presse glaubst du aber oder?
> Dann lies hier mal den Abschnitt "Made in USA": LinX 25/2001- Wie der CIA Osama bin Laden schuf


sozialismus-jetzt.de 
Zitat Wikipedia:


> _*Green Left Weekly*_ is an Australian radical left-wing newspaper, written by progressive activists to "present the views excluded by the big business media".


Hört sich ja sehr neutral an.


----------



## Kriegsgeier (7. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> wieso bekennen sich dann so viele Leute dazu (auch hier in Deutschland)?



Das ist schlicht falsche Information, die von unseren Medien verbreitet wird. Alles gelogen - um uns Angst zu machen und dann nach mehr Sicherheit verlangen. Dann Gesetze rausbringen, die unsere Freiheit beeinträchtigen und uns langsam aber sicher zu sklaven machen.

Problem ---> Reaktion ----> Lösung  das ist die Masche die sie immer fahren.


----------



## MG42 (7. Mai 2011)

Schade, Thread grade erst entdeckt...

Wieder ein Ajatolla weniger...
Was soll es bringen? Ist doch für die Amerikaner eh ein Brot und Spiele. Die sind kein Gramm besser aber Weltverbesserer spielen. Bin Laden war natürlich nicht das Gelbe vom Ei, aber letztendlich war 9.11 ein Eigentor. Schon mal daran gedacht dass der bin Laden Familie ein Stück vom amerikanischen Markt gehört? Dass Obama (Osama ein Zufall weii man das s mit dem B vertauscht ???) was tun musste, um wenigstens etwas erfolgreiches geleistet zu haben? Die einen lassen die Tore offen und schließen die Augen, dann passiert auf einmal was, 2 Türme stürzen ein, 2 Raketen statt ein Flugzeug werden ins Pentagon geschossen. Damit ist natürlich die ganze Rasselbande einschließlich schwerbewaffneter Rentner und sonstige Hassredner mal wieder in blinder Wut auf 180, fallen in Afghanistan(wo man ja eigentlich die Taliban erst gegen die Sowjets und dann für ein paar profitgeile Ölfirmen die eine Pipeline nur in einem politisch stabilem sprich Diktatorischen Regime bauen kann, unterstützt hat; schwere Ironie wenn diese undankbaren Bas"§$§$e sich gegen den einstigen Gönnter stellen) und im Irak ein und foltern und morden und nennen es dann legitimate kill!!!
Nach fast 10 Jahren hat es endlich die einzig verbliebene Supermacht geschafft, den meistgesuchten (aus ihrer Sicht) Verbrecher zu fassen, und das nicht mal lebend...
Was es nicht alles für Zufälle gibt. Ein Armutszeugnis!!! Was war nochmal mit den angeblich biologischen Waffen im Irak? Hat da nicht mal Putin gesagt (so etwa im Wortlaut): Wenn ich das behaupten würde, sollte ich wenigstens ein paar Waffen 'finden' !!!


----------



## coati (7. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist das nicht der Typ, der Tom Clancy bei dessen Romanen hilft?
> 
> Wieso weiß der, wann Bin Laden gestorben ist und wieso ist er der einzige, der das sagt und wenn die Al Quaida eine Erfindung der USA ist, wieso bekennen sich dann so viele Leute dazu (auch hier in Deutschland)?


Ist das nicht der Typ, der mal in der Regierung war? >>>QUELLE<<<


----------



## zøtac (7. Mai 2011)

Kriegsgeier schrieb:


> Das ist schlicht falsche Information, die von unseren Medien verbreitet wird. Alles gelogen - um uns Angst zu machen und dann nach mehr Sicherheit verlangen. Dann Gesetze rausbringen, die unsere Freiheit beeinträchtigen und uns langsam aber sicher zu sklaven machen.
> 
> Problem ---> Reaktion ----> Lösung  das ist die Masche die sie immer fahren.


Und was bringt das der Regierung? 


coati schrieb:


> Ist das nicht der Typ, der mal in der Regierung war? >>>QUELLE<<<


 Auf Wikipedia steht allerdings auch, das Bin Laden bis 2011 gelebt hat 

Btw, sozialismus-jetzt kommt mir wie der große Bruder von alles schall und rauch vor


----------



## Arthuriel (8. Mai 2011)

@zotac: Meinst du eventuell diesen Artikel hier, der sich mit den möglichen Standorten von Osama bin Laden beschäftigt hat?

Location of Osama bin Laden - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Kriegsgeier (8. Mai 2011)

Hier: Muammar al-Gaddafi

Alleine daraus was bei Wiki steht wird man schon den gegenwärtigen Nord-Afrika-Konflikt mit anderen Augen sehen.

Man braucht halt Zeit um zu lesen. Das ist was viele nicht wollen und lieber dem Klaus Kleber zuhöhren.


----------



## zøtac (8. Mai 2011)

@Arthuriel
Genau den meine ich 



Kriegsgeier schrieb:


> Hier: Muammar al-Gaddafi
> 
> Alleine daraus was bei Wiki steht wird man schon den gegenwärtigen Nord-Afrika-Konflikt mit anderen Augen sehen.


Warum wechselst du jetzt das Thema? Beantworte Glühbirnes Frage!


----------



## Kriegsgeier (8. Mai 2011)

Ich beschäftige mich mit der Sache schon seit ca. 2005 und ich muss erlich sagen: damals als ich die Flugzeuge in die WTC-Türme reinfliegen gesehen habe - dachte ich auch: "diese bösen Araber-Terroristen, die gehören alle zerbombt".  

Spätter wie gesagt, nach dem ich mich mit der Sache näher auseinandergesetzt habe, war mir klar, wer die eigentliche Terroristen sind.

Und wer unsere Sicherheit gefärdet.


----------



## zøtac (8. Mai 2011)

Kriegsgeier schrieb:


> Ich beschäftige mich mit der Sache schon seit ca. 2005 und ich muss erlich sagen: damals als ich die Flugzeuge in die WTC-Türme reinfliegen gesehen habe - dachte ich auch: "diese bösen Araber-Terroristen, die gehören alle zerbombt".
> 
> Spätter wie gesagt, nach dem ich mich mit der Sache näher auseinandergesetzt habe, war mir klar, wer die eigentliche Terroristen sind.
> 
> Und wer unsere Sicherheit gefärdet.


Das sagtest du bereits und ist Off Topic, hat das einen grund warum du nicht mit haltbaren quellen auf explizite Fragen eingehst?


----------



## Glühbirne (8. Mai 2011)

zøtac schrieb:
			
		

> Warum wechselst du jetzt das Thema? Beantworte Glühbirnes Frage!


Er ignoriert mich. 
Ein typisches Syndrom eines Verschwörungstheoretikers der selber nicht mehr so ganz weiter weiß...
Ich wiederhole es einfach nochmal:

Was hätte es für einen Sinn, der westlichen Welt immer unterschiedliche Personen als Osama bin Laden zu verkaufen?
Wie erklärst Du dir es denn, das Al-Qaida den Tod von Osama bin Laden für den 02.05.2011 selbst bestätigt hat?

Irgendwie ist es schon bemerkenswert das einer Seite namens sozialismus-jetzt.de mehr Glaubwürdigkeit zugeschrieben wird als der gesamten Medienwelt und Al-Qaida. 
Achtung, noch eine Frage:
Es steht Aussage gegen Aussage. 
sozialismus-jetzt.de vs. westliche Medien. 
Was macht euch so sicher, dass sozialismus-jetzt.de die Wahrheit sagt?


----------



## Arthuriel (8. Mai 2011)

@Kriegsgeier:
Wenn du gute Gründe hast, wieso 9/11 ein Inside Job gewesen sein soll, und diese noch nicht im 9/11 Thread vorkamen (siehe: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...1248-geschah-wirklich-am-11-september-51.html), so wende dich in Form einer PN an ruyven_macaran, damit dieser den entsprechenden Thread wiedereröffnet und dort weiter diskutiert werden kann.
Denn hier geht es um den Tod Bin Ladens und die dazu gehörige Diskussion, ob diese Meldung nun wahr ist oder nicht, während der andere Thread extra für 9/11 ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Mai 2011)

coati schrieb:


> Ist das nicht der Typ, der mal in der Regierung war? >>>QUELLE<<<


 
In der Regierung Obama?



coati schrieb:


> Dann lies hier mal den Abschnitt "Made in USA": LinX 25/2001- Wie der CIA Osama bin Laden schuf



Das ist doch hinlänglich bekannt, dass die USA damals die Afghanen unterstützt haben, damit die Russen daraus keinen kommunistischen Staat machen.


----------



## On/OFF (8. Mai 2011)

ich sag mal 50/ 50 .  Keine Beweise , sagt doch schon alles. Und plötzlich wurde die Leiche schon ratz fatz bestattet lol ( wegen denen ihren Glauben )  omg  , bei dem hätte man wohl wirklich mal eine Ausnahme machen können.   Ich glaub den USA wird der Krieg langsam zu teuer.


----------



## Aufpassen (8. Mai 2011)

On/OFF schrieb:
			
		

> ich sag mal 50/ 50 .  Keine Beweise , sagt doch schon alles. Und plötzlich wurde die Leiche schon ratz fatz bestattet lol ( wegen denen ihren Glauben )  omg  , bei dem hätte man wohl wirklich mal eine Ausnahme machen können.   Ich glaub den USA wird der Krieg langsam zu teuer.



Vorallem ist die Seebestattung im Islam nur erlaubt wenn es keine andere Möglichkeit gibt.

Also hat die Seebestattung nichts mit dem Glauben zu tun & sie wollten die angebliche Leiche nur schnell verschwinden lassen.


----------



## GrauerLord (8. Mai 2011)

Aufpassen schrieb:


> Vorallem ist die Seebestattung im Islam nur erlaubt wenn es keine andere Möglichkeit gibt.
> 
> Also hat die Seebestattung nichts mit dem Glauben zu tun & sie wollten die angebliche Leiche nur schnell verschwinden lassen.


 
Ich würde mal sagen: Gut, dass sie es so gemacht haben. Wenn irgendjemand herausfindet, wo der Kerl begraben oder wo seine Asche verteilt wurde, ich denke der Ort würde ein regelrechter Wallfahrtsort für Islamisten werden...


----------



## Forseti (8. Mai 2011)

Lass sie doch so einen Ort haben. Während sie pilgern können sie wenigstens keine Anschläge machen


----------



## Aufpassen (8. Mai 2011)

Ließt den Koran & versteht!
Glaubt nicht den Medien.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Sturmangriff auf die Villa: Al-Qaida-Chef Bin Laden griff zur Kalaschnikow - Nachrichten Politik - Ausland - WELT ONLINE
> Dauernd behaupten sie etwas anderes. Was soll man nun glauben?



Eigentlich behaupten sie da das gleiche. Er war unbewaffnet - die Information, dass sich eine Waffe im Raum befand, ist kein Widerspruch, sondern eine Ergänzung.




nyso schrieb:


> Diese Leute haben "Fakten" angezweifelt, Alternativen untersucht. Mehr mache ich z.B. auch nicht. Was nicht heißt das ich mich mit solchen Leuten auf eine Stufe stelle^^



Diese Leute haben etablierte Interpretationen von Naturbeobachtungen angezweifelt und Alternativen erforscht. VTler bezichtigen renomierte Personen der Lüge und erfinden Alternativen.


----------



## Kriegsgeier (8. Mai 2011)

Liebe PCGH-Comunity mein Post *Nr. 465* wurde von *ruyven_macaran* als SPAM eingestuft und ich habe eine Verwarnung erhalten. Verstehe nicht wieso? Aber urteilt selbst. 

Verstehe nicht wieso eine einfache Meinungsäußerung als SPAM eingestuft wird. Zum Thema passt es ja.

PS: mein Ziel ist es zu verstehen wieso ich eine Verwarnung bekommen habe und nicht zu provozieren.


Oder unterliegt dieser Forum einer Zensur?


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. Mai 2011)

Vielleicht arbeitet er für die NSA?
Vielleicht hast du aber einfach nur haltlose Stammtischparolen in den Raum geworfen?


----------



## Kriegsgeier (8. Mai 2011)

Stammtischparollen? ne, denke ich nicht. Alles investigativ reschechierte Informationen und keine wie manche es nennen "Verschwörungstheorien". Ich glaube dass der Begriff "Verschwörungstheorien" eher für die offiziellen Stellungsnamen über verschiedene Ereignisse sehr gut passen würde.

MfG


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Mai 2011)

Ich möchte noch einmal ausdrücklich darauf hinweisen, dass es auch für weiteren Offtopic-Spam Verwarnungen geben wird.
Hier geht es um ObL.


----------



## Arthuriel (8. Mai 2011)

@Kriegsgeier:

Wenn du so gute Informationsquellen hast, so sollte es für dich eigentlich leicht sein, ausführlich auf die Fragen von Glühbirne zu antworten, die er dir auf Seite 51 gestellt hat.


----------



## Kriegsgeier (8. Mai 2011)

Ok, in diesem Thread darf ich nicht mehr postet. Alles klar. 

@ Arthuriel: ne, für diesen Weg soll jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Das kommt nicht von heute auf Morgen - es braucht Zeit und Bereitschaft auch Mal um die Ecke zu sehen. Ich gehe meinen Weg - ihr euren.



PS: meine Anwesenheit in diesem Thread wird sie nicht mehr stören. Bin raus.

MfG Max


----------



## Arthuriel (8. Mai 2011)

Nunja, die Fragen, die Glühbirne gestellt hat, beziehen sich auf Osama  Bin Laden, sodass die Beantwortung dieser Fragen Ontopic ist.

     Wenn du jedoch keine Argumente und Antworten darauf lieferst und den  Fragen  ausweichst, so wirkt das nicht sonderlich überzeugend und der Verweis  auf eine Suche nach der Erkenntnis eher wie Ausrede, um keine Beweise zu  liefern. Denn Bereitschaft für neue Erkenntnisse ist das eine, wenn  dann jedoch von der Gegenseite keine Antworten oder eher schlechte  Argumente kommen, so stellt man sich eher die Frage, wie real "die  Wahrheit" der Truther überhaupt ist.

P.S.:
Zu Zeit und Bereitschaft:
Ich habe viele Truther vs. Nicht-Truther Diskussionen in den letzten  Jahren miterlebt und bisher hatte ich immer den Eindruck, dass letztere  oftmals die besseren Argumente hatten. Davon magst du halten, was du  willst, da es deine eigene Meinung ist, jedoch ist das mein persönlicher Weg, denn aus meiner Sicht  erkennt man sowohl an den Argumenten (Qualität, Quellenlage und  Stimmigkeit miteingeschlossen) und auch am Sprachstil bzw. der Art, wie  man schreibt, welche Seite überzeugender ist und letztendlich trifft das für mich momentan halt auf die Nicht-Truther zu.


----------



## Gast XXXX (8. Mai 2011)

Kriegsgeier schrieb:


> meine Anwesenheit in diesem Thread wird sie nicht mehr stören. Bin raus.



Ich nenne das Flucht! Aber wovor? Menschen die diskutieren wollen sind hier genug vorhanden, wenn du deine Meinung vertreten willst nur, aber warum beantwortest du keine Fragen die man dir stellt?! 

PS: Manchmal frage ich mich ob Menschen die anderer Meinung als der Mainstream sind und sich als Freidenker bezeichnen, sich lieber untereinander unterhalten? Warum treten sie nicht vor die Masse um sich äußern, nein sie verbreiten Vermutungen und "Beweise" nur tröpfchenweise ihr "Wissen" heben sie hervor und Gegenargumente/-fragen (auf die sie keine "Lösung" haben) werden übergangen.


----------



## nyso (8. Mai 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Ich nenne das Flucht! Aber wovor? Menschen die diskutieren wollen sind hier genug vorhanden, wenn du deine Meinung vertreten willst nur, aber warum beantwortest du keine Fragen die man dir stellt?!
> 
> PS: Manchmal frage ich mich ob Menschen die anderer Meinung als der Mainstream sind und sich als Freidenker bezeichnen, sich lieber untereinander unterhalten? Warum treten sie nicht vor die Masse um sich äußern, nein sie verbreiten Vermutungen und "Beweise" nur tröpfchenweise ihr "Wissen" heben sie hervor und Gegenargumente/-fragen (auf die sie keine "Lösung" haben) werden übergangen.


 
ConNer, ich diskutiere nachher mit euch weiter^^ Bin ja auch noch da
Vorhin schon die von Glühbirne gestellten Fragen beantworten, Kind drückt plötzlich auf die Tastatur, neu geladen, alles weg


----------



## Gast XXXX (8. Mai 2011)

Gut dann mal schnell ein ANTI-Doppelpost-Post gemacht!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Mai 2011)

Leute, nun hört doch endlich mal auf. Ich hab zwar heute nen guten Tag, aber irgendwann hört auch der mal auf.
Diskussionen über Verschwörungstheoretiker sind mir zwar alle mal lieber, als Diskussionen über Verschwörungstheorien - aber Diskussionen über ObL sinds auch nicht.


----------



## frEnzy (10. Mai 2011)

Tja, also wenn selbst Al Qaida bestätigt, dass sie Osama getötet haben, dann wirds wohl doch stimmen. Man, da verlässt man sich mal auf die USA und was passiert? Sie erzählen (zumindest in weiten Teilen) die Wahrheit... man, in der Weltpolitik ist echt auf nichts mehr verlass


----------



## Aufpassen (10. Mai 2011)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Tja, also wenn selbst Al Qaida bestätigt, dass sie Osama getötet haben, dann wirds wohl doch stimmen. Man, da verlässt man sich mal auf die USA und was passiert? Sie erzählen (zumindest in weiten Teilen) die Wahrheit... man, in der Weltpolitik ist echt auf nichts mehr verlass


 
Al Qaida ist meiner Meinung nach von den USA gegründet & finanziert um den "Krieg gegen Terror" zu starten.


----------



## zøtac (10. Mai 2011)

Aufpassen schrieb:


> Al Qaida ist meiner Meinung nach von den USA gegründet & finanziert um den "Krieg gegen Terror" zu starten.


DAS wage ich zu bezweifeln 
Ein Krieg, in dem eine Partei beide Seiten Finanziert und unterstützt ist das sinnloseste was es gibt... ich mein, die lassen ja in AFG nicht nur zum Spaß hunderte Soldaten in den Tod laufen


----------



## sp01 (10. Mai 2011)

Warum nicht, in USA gibt es genug Leute/Organisationen mit genug Geld einen Kleinkrieg zu finanzieren.
btt: Ich denke das schon was dran ist dass er tot ist, ob er jetzt in der Tat schon 2001 tot war ist eine andere Frage. theoretisch ist es möglich auch solch Unterlagen zu "überarbeiten".


----------



## Darkfleet85 (10. Mai 2011)

Wäre ja keinem von Alqaida aufgefallen wenn der Osami nirgendwo mehr gewesen wäre, spätestens JETZT muss er tot sein! Sonst würden sich die Amis ja zum Affen machen wenn der noch ein Video freigeben würde...

Osama war bestimmt nicht dumm und hat bereits seit langer Zeit einen Vertreter (falls er mal den Löffel abgibt) eingeschult etc.. auch wenn er in Höhlen Ratten frisst,


----------



## Gast XXXX (10. Mai 2011)

Ach das schafft 2Pac auch!


----------



## localhost (10. Mai 2011)

Wer sich für Verschwörungstheorien und so weiter interessiert: Alles Schall und Rauch

oder: http://alles-schallundrauch.blogspot.com/2011/05/sie-konnten-die-luge-nicht-mehr.html


----------



## Gast XXXX (10. Mai 2011)

Mach doch am besten einen Fred auf und warte auf diskussionsfreudige Kundschaft, anstatt hier Werbung für diese "seriöse" und "gut recherchierte" Seite zu Posten.


----------



## localhost (10. Mai 2011)

Bis jetzt hielt ich diese Seite für lesenswert


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Mai 2011)

Die Bild ist auch lesenswert, wenn man sich amüsieren möchte  - ASuR hat gegenüber der aber imho den Nachteil der oft ewig lang(weilig)en Artikel.
(gegen Links, die ausdrücklich als "Verschwörungstheorie" gekennzeichnet sind, kann man irgendwie auch nicht ernsthaft was einwenden. Trägt zwar nicht viel zum Thema bei, aber auch nicht viel weniger, als der Titanic-Link vor einigen Seiten.)


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Mai 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Osama war bestimmt nicht dumm und hat bereits seit langer Zeit einen Vertreter (falls er mal den Löffel abgibt) eingeschult etc.. auch wenn er in Höhlen Ratten frisst,


 
Glaube ich nicht. Terroristenchefs sind wie Drogenbarone. Du kommst nur dann an ihre Jobs, wenn du sie umbringst.
Die Frage ist ja immer noch (wenn ich nicht irre): Woher wussten die USA, dass Bin Laden da ist, wo er ist?
Hat ihn vielleicht einer verraten?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Mai 2011)

Die USA haben sich an den Boten gehängt. Der widerum sollte leichter zu finden gewesen sein - Beobachtung bekannter Terrorverdächtiger, Verhörung Verschlepter,... ObL hat mit der Außenwelt kommuniziert, der Bote ggf. sogar digital, sowas kann man zurückverfolgen, auch wenn es Jahre dauern kann.


----------



## sp01 (10. Mai 2011)

Ist schon einige Tage her, den sollen sie wohl mit den "üblichen" Methoden verhört haben. Hab ih schon mal gepostet nur welcher Beitrag das war?


----------



## zøtac (10. Mai 2011)

Ham sie den nicht nach Guantanamo gebracht und da ganz freundlich verhört?


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Mai 2011)

Waterboarding wird ja nicht mehr angewandt.
Sie nehmen den Leuten einfach den Gebetsteppich weg.


----------



## Aufpassen (10. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Waterboarding wird ja nicht mehr angewandt.
> Sie nehmen den Leuten einfach den Gebetsteppich weg.



Glaubst ja selber nicht.
Offiziell wird es nur gesagt. ;p

Nja lacht nur weiter über die Muslime, doch ihr werdet später als Dhimmi im Islamischen Reich leben.

Die Schwarzen Flaggen aus Korasan kommen!

Der Islam wird siegen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Mai 2011)

Aufpassen schrieb:


> Glaubst ja selber nicht.
> Offiziell wird es nur gesagt. ;p



Keine Ahnung, bisher gibts ja keine neuen Fälle von Waterboarding. Und dass Obama Guantanamo nicht dicht macht, liegt wohl daran, dass er nicht weiß, wohin mit den Gefangenen.



Aufpassen schrieb:


> Nja lacht nur weiter über die Muslime, doch ihr werdet später als Dhimmi im Islamischen Reich leben.
> 
> Die Schwarzen Flaggen aus Korasan kommen!
> 
> Der Islam wird siegen!



Wobei siegen, im Hinterherlaufen?
Seit Jahrhunderten rennt der Islam hinterher. Früher war es eine großartige Kultur, die Wissenschaftler und Forschungen hervorgebracht hat, aber das ist lange vorbei, die Dinge, die heute erforscht, entdeckt und erfunden werden, laufen alle außerhalb des Islam ab.
Wenn man sein Leben lang nur ein Buch liest und 5x betet, lernt man nicht, wie man Computerchips baut, schadstoffarme Autos entwickelt und regenerative Energien voranbringt.


----------



## Aufpassen (10. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Ahnung, bisher gibts ja keine neuen Fälle von Waterboarding. Und dass Obama Guantanamo nicht dicht macht, liegt wohl daran, dass er nicht weiß, wohin mit den Gefangenen.
> 
> Wobei siegen, im Hinterherlaufen?
> Seit Jahrhunderten rennt der Islam hinterher. Früher war es eine großartige Kultur, die Wissenschaftler und Forschungen hervorgebracht hat, aber das ist lange vorbei, die Dinge, die heute erforscht, entdeckt und erfunden werden, laufen alle außerhalb des Islam ab.
> Wenn man sein Leben lang nur ein Buch liest und 5x betet, lernt man nicht, wie man Computerchips baut, schadstoffarme Autos entwickelt und regenerative Energien voranbringt.



Die Islamische Welt wurde erst 1923 komplett niedergeschlagen.

Ihr habt die Arabischen Länder kolonisiert, ausgebeutet & zerstört.

Der Islam ist die Wahrheit & wenn Allah im Koran vorschreibt 5x Beten dann ist das so.

Schadstoffarme Autos?!
Bestes Beispiel USA. ;D

Regenerative Energie?!
Deswegen ist die USA am Öl der Araber interessiert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Mai 2011)

Aufpassen schrieb:


> Die Islamische Welt wurde erst 1923 komplett niedergeschlagen.



Sie wurde nicht nieder geschlagen, sie haben es verpasst sich anzupassen und weiterzuentwickeln.



Aufpassen schrieb:


> Ihr habt die Arabischen Länder kolonisiert, ausgebeutet & zerstört.



Die Araber haben genug eigene Fehler gemacht.



Aufpassen schrieb:


> Der Islam ist die Wahrheit & wenn Allah im Koran vorschreibt 5x Beten dann ist das so.



Dann darf man sich aber auch nicht wundern, wenn man nichts mehr mitbekommt...



Aufpassen schrieb:


> Schadstoffarme Autos?!
> Bestes Beispiel USA. ;D



Die Umweltgesetze von Kalifornien sind die schärfsten der Welt.



Aufpassen schrieb:


> Regenerative Energie?!
> Deswegen ist die USA am Öl der Araber interessiert.


 
Die USA ebenso wie andere westliche Staaten sind sehr an regenerative Energien interessiert, macht es sie doch unabhängig vom Öl und was ist denn mit den arabischen Ölstaaten, wenn niemand mehr das Öl braucht?
Dann bricht bei denen die Armut aus, denn was anderes als Öl haben sie ja nicht.


----------



## Aufpassen (10. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Die Araber haben genug eigene Fehler gemacht.




Welche denn??
Also die Muslime haben keine Länder kolonisiert, zerstört & ausgebeutet. ;p

Die Muslime haben keine Weltkriege gestartet & Millionen von Juden getötet.

Die Muslime waren auch nicht verantwortlich für den Tod der 80 Millionen Ureinwohner in Südamerika.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Mai 2011)

Aufpassen schrieb:


> Welche denn??
> Also die Muslime haben keine Länder kolonisiert, zerstört & ausgebeutet. ;p


 
Öhm, wie kommen sie dann nach Nordafrika und Südeuropa?
Was ist in Darfur?
Was hat das mit Bin Laden zu tun?


----------



## Aufpassen (10. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Öhm, wie kommen sie dann nach Nordafrika und Südeuropa?
> Was ist in Darfur?
> Was hat das mit Bin Laden zu tun?



Das war die Ausbreitung des Islamischen Staates.
Denn Allah hat uns im Koran befohlen die anderen Länder zu erobern bis Izrahuddin (Komplete Herrschaft der Muslime auf der Welt) eintrifft.

Wir haben in diesen Länder die Regierung gestürzt & die Shariah eingeführt gehabt.

Wir haben aber das Land nie ausgebeutet oder die Leute versklavt oder kolonisiert.

Die Menschen konnten immer noch an ihrer Religion haften & konnten in Frieden leben als Dhimmi nur das Reich gehörte eben den Muslimen.

Denn die Länder gehörten schon immer den Muslimen.

Denn Allah gehört die Welt und die Anrecht darauf haben sind die Glaübigen, also die Muslime.


----------



## Jack ONeill (10. Mai 2011)

Aufpassen schrieb:


> Glaubst ja selber nicht.
> Offiziell wird es nur gesagt. ;p
> 
> Nja lacht nur weiter über die Muslime, doch ihr werdet später als Dhimmi im Islamischen Reich leben.
> ...


 

In was wird der Islam siegen, die lernen eher was. Leg dich nicht mit dem Westen an, sonst setzt es was


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Mai 2011)

Aufpassen schrieb:


> Das war die Ausbreitung des Islamischen Staates.
> Denn Allah hat uns im Koran befohlen die anderen Länder zu erobern bis Izrahuddin (Komplete Herrschaft der Muslime auf der Welt) eintrifft.



Aha, mal was Neues....



Aufpassen schrieb:


> Wir haben in diesen Länder die Regierung gestürzt & die Shariah eingeführt gehabt.





Aufpassen schrieb:


> ... oder die Leute versklavt oder kolonisiert.



Wie passt das denn zusammen?



Aufpassen schrieb:


> Denn die Länder gehörten schon immer den Muslimen.



Welche Länder, Nordafrika?
Indonesien?
Wusste Mohammed überhaupt, wo Indonesien ist?
Wieso wollen sich die Muslime denn zum Süden des afrikanischen Kontinents ausbreiten?


----------



## Aufpassen (10. Mai 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:
			
		

> In was wird der Islam siegen, die lernen eher was. Leg dich nicht mit dem Westen an, sonst setzt es was



Die Islamische Flagge wird schneller in das Weiße Haus sein als du denkst.


----------



## Jack ONeill (10. Mai 2011)

Aufpassen schrieb:


> Die Islamische Flagge wird schneller in das Weiße Haus sein als du denkst.


 
Das wird nie der Fall sein, wenn es hart auf hart kommt hat der Islam gegen die USA und Nato keine Chance. Die werden dann sehr tief fallen, aber hoffen wir das es nie zu so einen Krieg kommt.

Auf der Welt Sterben am Tag schon genug Menschen


Muß dich grad mal fragen, gehörst du dem Islam an. Also bist du Muslime, ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Mai 2011)

Aufpassen schrieb:


> Die Islamische Flagge wird schneller in das Weiße Haus sein als du denkst.


 
Laut den Republikanern weht sie da schon heute... 

Aber noch mal:



> Was hat das mit Bin Laden zu tun?



Du kannst ja einen Islam Thread aufmachen und die Vorzüge beleuchten. Dann darfst du dich aber auch nicht wundern, wenn man die Sache auch kritisch betrachtet, denn die Auswirkung der Religion auf die Gesellschaft sehe ich immer sehr kritisch. Sieht man ja in Europa, was hat die Religion im Mittelalter für eine Macht gehabt.
 Man stelle sich vor, das wäre heute immer noch so.


----------



## Aufpassen (10. Mai 2011)

Nja wir haben die Länder nicht kolonisiert sondern zurückerobert was den Muslimen zusteht.

Die Ungläubigen konnten ja weiterhin im Reich bleiben nur mussten sie eben als Dhimmi leben.

Sie hatten Religionsfreiheit & ihre Reche waren in der Shariah aufgefasst.

Nicht nur Nordafrika, Indonesien etc. Gehört den Muslimen sondern die ganze Welt.

Also auch Amerika, Europa etc.

Mohammed war nur der letzte Gesandte Gottes, ebenfalls Gesandte Allahs waren Jesus, Abraham usw.

Muhamme wurde gesandt mit dem Din-ul-Haqq (Din der Wahrheit) also Dem Koran.



			
				Chester Bennington schrieb:
			
		

> Das wird nie der Fall sein, wenn es hart auf hart kommt hat der Islam gegen die USA und Nato keine Chance. Die werden dann sehr tief fallen, aber hoffen wir das es nie zu so einen Krieg kommt.
> 
> Auf der Welt Sterben am Tag schon genug Menschen
> 
> Muß dich grad mal fragen, gehörst du dem Islam an. Also bist du Muslime, ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint



Bin Muslim. 

Ich hoffe aber immer noch das sich das Islamische Reich mit China, Nordkorea & Russland verbündet und wir die Westliche Welt erobern werden. ;DD



			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Laut den Republikanern weht sie da schon heute...
> 
> Aber noch mal:
> 
> ...



Sry.
Bin wohl etwas vom Topic abgeschweift. ;D
Nja was du meinst war ja mit dem Christentum.
Der Islam hat Frieden gebracht, bestes Beispiel Jerusalem zur Zeit des Mittelalters.

Der Prophet Muhammed sagte aber auch schon damals der Islam wird als Seltsames kommen & wird auch von den Ungläubigen als Seltsam für immer betrachtet.

Denn der Islam integriert sich nicht, passt sich nicht an & deswegen wird der Islam gefürchtet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Mai 2011)

Aufpassen schrieb:


> Nja wir haben die Länder nicht kolonisiert sondern zurückerobert was den Muslimen zusteht.



Wie gesagt, ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass Indonesien schon immer muslimisch war. 



Aufpassen schrieb:


> Die Ungläubigen konnten ja weiterhin im Reich bleiben nur mussten sie eben als Dhimmi leben.



Nö, müssen sie nicht, wieso sollte der Westen unter islamischer Kontrolle existieren und was soll er machen? Nur noch den Koran lesen?



Aufpassen schrieb:


> Sie hatten Religionsfreiheit & ihre Reche waren in der Shariah aufgefasst.



Wo bietet der Islam denn Religionsfreiheit?



Aufpassen schrieb:


> Nicht nur Nordafrika, Indonesien etc. Gehört den Muslimen sondern die ganze Welt.



Wer sagt das?



Aufpassen schrieb:


> Mohammed war nur der letzte Gesandte Gottes, ebenfalls Gesandte Allahs waren Jesus, Abraham usw.



Für dich ist also Gott und Allah das gleiche, nur eben auf deine Seite bezogen?
Frag mal Christen, die sehen das genau anders rum. 



Aufpassen schrieb:


> Muhamme wurde gesandt mit dem Din-ul-Haqq (Din der Wahrheit) also Dem Koran.



Öhm.. Deen-ul-haqq 



Aufpassen schrieb:


> Bin wohl etwas vom Topic abgeschweift. ;D
> Nja was du meinst war ja mit dem Christentum.
> Der Islam hat Frieden gebracht, bestes Beispiel Jerusalem zur Zeit des Mittelalters.



Und was hat der Islam dann vor den Toren Wiens gemacht, oder in Spanien? 



Aufpassen schrieb:


> Der Prophet Muhammed sagte aber auch schon damals der Islam wird als Seltsames kommen & wird auch von den Ungläubigen als Seltsam für immer betrachtet.



Jesus hat auch eine Menge gesagt...



Aufpassen schrieb:


> Denn der Islam integriert sich nicht, passt sich nicht an & deswegen wird der Islam gefürchtet.



Nö, deswegen hingt er technologisch und gesellschaftlich hinterher. Sieht man ja in arabischen Ländern, dass die Bevölkerung gegen die Machthaber aufmuckt, weil sie eben wissen, wie die anderen, wie der Westen lebt. Internet und Facebook machen das möglich und wenn sich die arabischen Länder da nicht anpassen, werden sie in Bürgerkriege versinken.
Und was soll der Westen dann machen?
Im Bürgerkrieg eingreifen oder warten, bis sich alle Muslime gegenseitig getötet haben?
Dass sie das tun, sieht man ja am Irak und bei den Palästinensern.
Von Libyen rede ich da noch nicht mal. Was Gaddafi macht, muss doch jeden Muslim auf die Palme bringen.

Aber, wie gesagt, wenn du darüber diskutieren willst, mach einen entsprechenden Thread auf.
Du musst dich der Sache aber auch mal kritisch stellen, hinterfragen.
War das, was die Christen im Mittelalter gemacht haben gut?
Nee, das die waren alle bekloppt. Hexenverfolgung, Inquisition, Den Genozid gegen die Inkas, Majas und Co. Damals ging es um Macht und Reichtum, was leider immer ein Antreiber des Menschen ist/war/sein wird. Das geht durch alle Kulturen und Gesellschaftsformen.


----------



## Jack ONeill (10. Mai 2011)

@ Aufpassen

Also verstehe ich das richtig, du hoffst das es Krieg gibt? Sorry dann bist du kein Mensch für mich, keiner der normel denken kann wünscht sich Krieg


----------



## Glühbirne (10. Mai 2011)

Aufpassen schrieb:


> Nja wir haben die Länder nicht kolonisiert sondern zurückerobert was den Muslimen zusteht.


Wenn jeder von seinen religiösen Ansichten aus entnimmt, was ihm zusteht und was nicht, würde einiges anders ablaufen.


Aufpassen schrieb:


> Bin Muslim.
> 
> Ich hoffe aber immer noch das sich das Islamische Reich mit China, Nordkorea & Russland verbündet und wir die Westliche Welt erobern werden. ;DD


Definiere mal erobern. Ich glaube nicht das sich die "westliche Welt" eine Eroberung gefallen lassen würde...


Aufpassen schrieb:


> Sry.
> Bin wohl etwas vom Topic abgeschweift. ;D
> Nja was du meinst war ja mit dem Christentum.
> Der Islam hat Frieden gebracht, bestes Beispiel Jerusalem zur Zeit des Mittelalters.
> ...


Sein wir doch mal ehrlich. JEDE Religion hat schon mal einen Konflikt verursacht, egal welche Größe. Und wenn man Krieg mit "Frieden bringen" umschreibt waren auch die Kreuzzüge nur aus friedlichen Gründen da.
Vielleicht sollten wir jetzt aber irgendwie auf Osama zurückkommen, bzw. dafür einen neuen Thread eröffnen...
Was machen eigentlich die "VT´s"?
Irgendwie wollte mir ja doch niemand auf meine Fragen antworten.


----------



## Aufpassen (10. Mai 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> @ Aufpassen
> 
> Also verstehe ich das richtig, du hoffst das es Krieg gibt? Sorry dann bist du kein Mensch für mich, keiner der normel denken kann wünscht sich Krieg


 
Ich hoffe doch nicht das es Krieg gibt. 
Erobern muss doch nicht immer mit Waffen sein!



Glühbirne schrieb:


> Wenn jeder von seinen religiösen Ansichten aus entnimmt, was ihm zusteht und was nicht, würde einiges anders ablaufen.



Nja der Islam ist eben die Wahre Religion, klingt im 1.Moment etwas komisch aber ist einfach so. ;p



Glühbirne schrieb:


> Definiere mal erobern. Ich glaube nicht das sich die "westliche Welt" eine Eroberung gefallen lassen würde...



Natürlich nicht mit Waffen.
Sondern versuchen dem Westen klarzumachen das ihre Politik falsch ist.
Und da die Muslime eh schneller wachsen als die Weltpopulation im Schnitt ist das nur eine Frage der Zeit bis der Islam die Welt beherrscht.



Glühbirne schrieb:


> Sein wir doch mal ehrlich. JEDE Religion hat schon mal einen Konflikt verursacht, egal welche Größe. Und wenn man Krieg mit "Frieden bringen" umschreibt waren auch die Kreuzzüge nur aus friedlichen Gründen da.
> Vielleicht sollten wir jetzt aber irgendwie auf Osama zurückkommen, bzw. dafür einen neuen Thread eröffnen...
> Was machen eigentlich die "VT´s"?
> Irgendwie wollte mir ja doch niemand auf meine Fragen antworten.



Nja die Kreuzzüge hatten ja eigentlich nicht die Missionierung im Vordergrund. ;D


----------



## Jack ONeill (10. Mai 2011)

Aufpassen schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch nicht das es Krieg gibt.
> Erobern muss doch nicht immer mit Waffen sein!


 
Klang im ersten Moment so, würde sagen wir gehen wieder zu eigentlichen Thema OBL


----------



## Aufpassen (10. Mai 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Klang im ersten Moment so, würde sagen wir gehen wieder zu eigentlichen Thema OBL


 
Tut mir Leid wenn es so rüber kam.
Ich denke auch es wahr langsam genug Off Topic. ;D


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Mai 2011)

Aufpassen schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch nicht das es Krieg gibt.
> Erobern muss doch nicht immer mit Waffen sein!



Anders wird das aber nicht gemacht. Mit Diplomatie ist noch kein Land von einem anderen überzeugt worden. 
Auch Gaddafi scheint man mit Diplomatie nicht mehr bei zu kommen, von Nord Korea rede ich da noch nicht mal.
Und auch Bin Laden (um ihn einzubauen ) hätte man nicht an einen Verhandlungstisch setzen können.



Aufpassen schrieb:


> Nja der Islam ist eben die Wahre Religion, klingt im 1.Moment etwas komisch aber ist einfach so. ;p



Mir wäre es lieber, wenn sich die Religion nicht mehr in die Politik einmischen würde und man die Religion nicht mehr heranzieht, wenn man irgendwas macht. Ich kann nachvollziehen, wie beschämend das für Muslime ist, wenn sie mitbekommen, wie andere Leute im Namen ihrer Religion andere Menschen wegbomben.
Religion ist etwas, dass jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen sollte aber nicht verbreiten, das führt zu nichts.



Aufpassen schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht mit Waffen.
> Sondern versuchen dem Westen klarzumachen das ihre Politik falsch ist.



Welche Politik ist denn besser?
Soll Gaddafi seine eigene Bevölkerung niedermetzeln, damit wieder Ruhe einkehrt?
Soll man in Afghanistan wieder die Taliban etablieren, damit sie die Bevölkerung weiter unterdrücken kann (und das machen sie nun mal, da kannst du reden, wie du willst)?



Aufpassen schrieb:


> Nja die Kreuzzüge hatten ja eigentlich nicht die Missionierung im Vordergrund. ;D



Es ging um Macht, um nichts anders.


----------



## Aufpassen (10. Mai 2011)

Lass uns mal darüber in dem Thread "Was haltet ihr vom Islam" weiterreden sonst geht das hier noch zu sehr OT und der Thread wird gesperrt. 

Schreibe mal alle deine von mir noch unbeantworteten Fragen in dem von mir erstellen Thread damit ich eine Übersicht habe & sie in Ruhe beantworten kann.


----------



## JePe (10. Mai 2011)

... ja, bitte. Ich hol mir schon mal Popcorn.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Mai 2011)

Aufpassen schrieb:


> Lass uns mal darüber in dem Thread "Was haltet ihr vom Islam" weiterreden sonst geht das hier noch zu sehr OT und der Thread wird gesperrt.


 

oder die OTler...


----------



## davehimself (11. Mai 2011)

ich hab ein neues fressen für die VT-gemeinde. bin schon gespannt wer diesen brief nun wieder gefälscht haben soll und welches ziel sich dahinter verbirgt. 
offenbar wussten also nichtmal die eigenen söhne, dass ihr vater bereits 2001 gestorben ist !?

film ab! 

Tod des Vaters: Bin-Laden-Sohn schreibt Wut-Brief an Obama - Nachrichten Politik - Ausland - WELT ONLINE


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Mai 2011)

Hmm, wenn er wusste, wo sein Vater ist, wieso hat er den US Behörden dann nicht gesagt, wo er ist, damit sie ihn festnehmen und nicht erschießen?
Er hätte es ja selbst in die Hand nehmen können als hinterher zu klagen.


----------



## davehimself (11. Mai 2011)

ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass bin laden da auch nicht bei seinem sohn halt machen würde, der sich nebenbei klar von ihm seit langem distanziert hatte aufgrund seiner absichten. wen er seinen vater verraten hätte, dann wäre er wahrscheinlich weg vom fenster noch bevor er ihn verraten hätte. und dazu hat er wohl damit gerechnet, dass man seinen vater nicht töten, sondern tazächlich verhaften will.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hmm, wenn er wusste, wo sein Vater ist, wieso hat er den US Behörden dann nicht gesagt, wo er ist, damit sie ihn festnehmen und nicht erschießen?
> Er hätte es ja selbst in die Hand nehmen können als hinterher zu klagen.


 
Wo bitte steht da, dass er seinen Aufenthaltsort kannte?


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wo bitte steht da, dass er seinen Aufenthaltsort kannte?


 
Deswegen hab ich auch geschrieben "wenn er wusste". Ich weiß nicht, ob er es wusste, daher hab ich auch nicht geschrieben "er wusste ja, wo.."


----------



## Darkfleet85 (11. Mai 2011)

Ja, wenn ers wusste, aber das was man von Osamas Testament zu wissen scheint legt eher die Vermutung nahe das sein Sohn keinen Kontakt mit ihm zu hegen hatte in dieser Zeitspanne 2001-2010, 

Als Staatsfeind nummer 1 der Vereinigten Staaten, ist man auch als sein Nachbar nicht sicher und geschweige den als Familienmitglied!

Wenn man so sein Testament sieht fragt man sich ob Osama in irgendwas reingezogen wurde, wieso sollte er nicht sein angebliches Werk durch die eigene Familie weiterführen wollen wenn er so überzeugt gewesen sein sollte?

Ich weiss es nicht und will auch nichts wissen, fakt ist das wir alle nur Spekulieren können die nicht dabei gewesen sind und dabei wird es vorläufig auch bleiben bis revelante Dokumente/Filme (welche wiederum auch gefälscht sein können) auftauchen. Von dem her.. so gehts weiter, der Krieg und schon lange weiss niemand mehr worums überhaupt geht


----------



## Forseti (11. Mai 2011)

Dazu gibt es tolle Verschwörungstheorien, die ich hier aber nicht nennen werde, sonst bekomme ich das 2. Set Verwarnungspunkte für den Tag 
Aber Seiten wie allmystery.de sind gut wenn du nach Verschwörungstheorien suchst. (Habe aber nicht geguckt was es da zur Zeit gibt, war schon länger nicht mehr da )


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Dazu gibt es tolle Verschwörungstheorien, die ich hier aber nicht nennen werde, sonst bekomme ich das 2. Set Verwarnungspunkte für den Tag



Schick mir eine PN, denn das interessiert mich. 
Leider werden solche Threads immer schnell dicht gemacht, dabei macht es eigentlich Spaß mit Verschwörungsleuten zu diskutieren.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (11. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Schick mir eine PN, denn das interessiert mich.
> Leider werden solche Threads immer schnell dicht gemacht, dabei macht es eigentlich Spaß mit Verschwörungsleuten zu diskutieren.



Ja find ich auch, sonst kann ich auch gleich RTL schauen gehn


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Schick mir eine PN, denn das interessiert mich.
> Leider werden solche Threads immer schnell dicht gemacht, dabei macht es eigentlich Spaß mit Verschwörungsleuten zu diskutieren.


 
Mit den 0,1% VTler, die sachlich anhand von seriös bestätigten Fakten arbeiten, kann man das auch hier.
Die 99,9% VTler, die gern viel eigene Phantasie verwenden und alles als wahr bewerten, was nicht ausdrücklich wiederlegt wurde (wobei alles aus Massenmedien oder gar von Regierungen keinerlei Beweiskraft hat), können ihr Geschichten in der Rumpelkammer erzählen, wenn sie sich dabei an die Regeln zu Beleidigung&Co halten (Stichwort: Üble Nachrede)


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> .. wenn sie sich dabei an die Regeln zu Beleidigung&Co halten (Stichwort: Üble Nachrede)


 
Beleidigungen und üble Nachrede sind also erwünscht?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Mai 2011)

Willst du nen Punkt wegen Spam aus offenkundiger Regelunkenntniss


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Mai 2011)

Verzeihung, wenn ich deinen Post nicht genau verstanden habe, aber manchmal schreibst du etwas konfus.  
Ich deute das ganze mal so, dass sich die Verschwörungsleute lieber ein anderes Forum suchen sollten.

Um Bin Laden mal wieder einzubauen, Die US Behörden wollen angeblich die Witwen verhören.
USA wollen Bin Ladens Witwen verhören - RTL.de


----------



## ich558 (12. Mai 2011)

Denkt ihr eigentlich ob die Öffentlichkeit früher oder später noch die Bilder der Leiche von bin Laden zu Gesicht bekommt. Egal ob durch die CIA selbst veröffentlicht oder durch (Wiki-)leaks? Laut einigen Quellen soll ja schon eine "unbefugte" Person einen Blick darauf gewofen haben


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Mai 2011)

Es kann wohl fast als ein Naturgesetz gelten, dass Informationen entweder vernichtet oder veröffentlicht werden, aber nie geheim bleiben. (und seien es Innenschriften in ägyptischen Grabkammern  )


----------



## ich558 (12. Mai 2011)

Soll Anonymus man schauen was sich da machen lässt Wenigstens die Fotos der Seebestattung sollen publik werden. Nur verstehe ich nicht ganz warum Obama der Meinung ist die Beweisfotos stellen eine Gefahr für die nationale Sicherheit dar oder ist das nur eine Ausrede?


----------



## zøtac (12. Mai 2011)

Entweder die Verschwörungstheorien stimmen, oder die Fotos können wirklich als Probagandamaterial dienen, oder aber der Tot Osamas wurde unnötig grausam gestaltet, was auf den Fotos ersichtlich wäre (z.B. Schüsse in Gliedmaßen oderso... )
Darfst dir was aussuchen


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Mai 2011)

Die Aufnahmen entsprechen eher dem, wie das abgelaufen ist. Wenns um Leben und Tod geht, kümmert sich niemand mehr um die Ordnung oder darum, dass das Porzellan heil bleibt und der Stuhl nicht verrutscht.


----------



## nyso (12. Mai 2011)

Selbst Che und Hussein wurden gezeigt, warum also nicht Osama? Tja, das ist die große Frage.


----------



## ich558 (12. Mai 2011)

Bei Hussein wurde wenn ich mich recht erinnere aber heimlich mitgefilmt. Bei OBL war das ganz anders. Ich kann mir nur schlecht vorstellen, dass die ganzen Anhänger von bin Laden mit dem entstellten Fotos herumlaufen und so ihre Bewunderung ausdrücken
Die ganze Sache zu inszenieren wäre viel zu aufwendig und viel zu viele Meschen dürften bis zu ihrem Lebensende keinen Mucks verraten was aber ein Ding der Unmögllichkeit wäre. Daher denke ich die Fotos werden zu grausam sein um sie Wochenlag in den News auf und ab zu spielen.


----------



## nyso (12. Mai 2011)

ich558 schrieb:


> Die ganze Sache zu inszenieren wäre viel zu aufwendig und viel zu viele Meschen dürften bis zu ihrem Lebensende keinen Mucks verraten was aber ein Ding der Unmögllichkeit wäre. Daher denke ich die Fotos werden zu grausam sein um sie Wochenlag in den News auf und ab zu spielen.


 
Gibt auch genug ehemals hochrangige US-Militärs, Politiker etc, die Beweise für die VT über 9/11 offenlegten. Die meisten sind tot. Autounfälle, Schlaganfälle, das Leben kann schon seltsam sein


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Mai 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> ... die Beweise für die VT über 9/11 offenlegten.


 
Nicht schon wieder der Kram.
Dann kannst du auch Kennedy wieder ausgraben.


----------



## nyso (12. Mai 2011)

Hab ich gesagt die Regierung wars? Nö, ich hab gesagt, das Leben kann seltsam sein Was du da rein interpretierst ist deine Sache

Außerdem wollte ich auch nicht vom Thema weg, sondern nur eine Zwischenbemerkung einstreuen. Sonst gibts Punkte, und ich bin ne Woche weg...

Ach ja:
_Ich, Omar Osama Bin Ladin und meine Brüder, die legitimen Kinder und  Erben von Osama Bin Ladin (OBL), haben die ausführliche  Berichterstattung über die Nachricht des Todes unseres Vaters  mitbekommen,* aber wir sind an Hand der vorhandenen Beweise nicht  überzeugt, in Abwesenheit einer Leiche, Fotos und Video-Beweise, dass  unser Vater tot ist.* Deshalb, mit dieser Presseverlautbarung verlangen  wir schlüssige Beweise, um die Geschichten, die im Zusammenhang mit der  Operation Geronimo vom 2. Mai 2011 veröffentlicht wurden, zu glauben, so  wie vom Präsidenten den Vereinigten Staaten Barrack Hussein Obama in  seiner Ansprache verlautet, er hätte die besagte Operation zur Tötung  von OBL genehmigt und später seinen Tod bestätigt.

Wenn OBL bei  dieser Operation getötet wurde, wie der Präsident der Vereinigten  Staaten es behauptet, dann haben wir das Recht an Hand der  Medienberichte zu fragen, warum ein unbewaffneter Mann nicht  festgenommen und vor einem Gericht gestellt wurde, damit die Wahrheit  allen Menschen der Welt bekannt wird. Wenn er summarisch exekutiert  wurde, dann stellen wir die Rechtfertigung so einer Ermordung in Frage,  wobei nicht nur internationales Recht eklatant verletzt wurde, sondern  die USA hat damit ein sehr schlechtes Beispiel gesetzt, wobei das Recht  auf einen fairen Prozess, die Annahme der Unschuld bis zum Beweis der  Schuld durch ein Gericht geopfert wurde, auf der die westliche  Gesellschaft beruht und eine Verurteilung von OBL über irgendwelches  Fehlverhalten möglich gewesen wäre, so wie beim irakischen Präsidenten  Saddam Hussein und serbischen Präsidenten Slobodan Miloševic'. Wir  bleiben dabei, eine willkürliche Tötung ist nicht die Lösung für  politische Probleme und Verbrechen, eine gerichtliche Beurteilung und  Gerechtigkeit hätte stattfinden müssen._ _

Es ist für die  Spezialkräfte unwürdig, unbewaffnete weibliche Mitglieder der Bin Laden  Familie zu erschiessen und eines seiner Söhne._ _

Sehr wichtig, wenn  es allgemein bekannt ist, dass die Familie von OBL an einem Ort  ausserhalb von KSA wohnt (Königreich von Saudi Arabien), warum wurden  sie nicht kontaktiert, um den Leichnam in Empfang zu nehmen. Seine  schnelle Beerdigung auf See ohne Zeugen, hat der Familie die Möglichkeit  genommen, die religiösen Rechte eines Moslems durchzuführen._ _

Zum  Schluss, jetzt wo die Operation beendet ist, wünschen wir von der  Regierung Pakistans, sie sollen alle Minderjährigen der Familie  freilassen und übergeben, damit die Familie an einem Ort vereint ist, in  ihr Herkunftsland zurückkehrt, speziell die weiblichen Mitglieder der  Familie, um weitere Unterdrückung zu vermeiden und wir suchen  internationale Unterstützung dafür._ _

Ohne mit dem Verhalten von  OBL einverstanden zu sein, wie er lehrte, glaubte und operierte, wir  Omar Osama Bin Ladin und meine Brüder, die legitimen Kinder von Osama  Bin Ladin (OBL) verlange hiermit eine Untersuchung durch die UNO der  Genauigkeit der Fakten wie von den Vereinigten Staaten behauptet und der  fundamentalen Frage, warum unser Vater nicht festgenommen und einen  Prozess bekam, sondern ohne Gericht summarisch hingerichtet wurde. Wir  stellen diese Fragen an die Vereinten Nationen, OIC (Organisation der  Islamischen Konferenz), Präsident der Vereinigten Staaten, dass ein  notwendiger Beweis der Familie privat oder öffentlich präsentiert wird,  um uns von dem zu überzeugen was sie behaupten und alle übriggebliebenen  Familienmitglieder wiedervereint sind, nach einer notwendigen ersten  Untersuchung._ _

Durch diese Verlautbarung möchten wir die Welt  daran erinnern, dass Omar Osama Bin Ladin, der vierte Sohn unseres  Vaters, immer mit unseren Vater betreffend irgendeiner Gewalt anderer  Meinung war und immer Botschaften an seinen Vater sandte, er müsse sein  Verhalten ändern und keine Zivilisten sollten unter keinen Umständen  angegriffen werden. Trotz der Schwierigkeit öffentlich unseren Vater zu  widersprechen, hat er nie gezögert die gewalttätigen Angriffe durch  irgendwen zu verurteilen und hat sein Leid für die Opfer ausgedrückt. So  wie er seinen Vater verurteilt, so verurteilen wir jetzt den  Präsidenten der Vereinigten Staaten, für den Befehl unbewaffnete Männer  und Frauen hinzurichten._ _

Ein Versagen diese Fragen zu  beantworten, wird uns dazu zwingen vor ein internationales Forum für  Gerechtigkeit zu gehen, wie den Internationalen Strafgerichtshof, und  die UNO muss die Verletzung des internationalen Rechts zur Kenntnis  nehmen und bei der Suche nach Antworten helfen, für die wir ein Recht  haben sie zu verlangen. Ein Gremium an führenden britischen und  internationalen Anwälten wird zusammengestellt und eine notwendige  Aktion unternommen, wenn keine Antworten innerhalb 30 Tage nach dieser  Verlautbarung eingehen._ 
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/05/11/world/asia/binladen-statement.html?ref=asia


Btw. diese Familie ist eine Familie der Millionäre und Milliardäre. Wenn die sagen sie nehmen sich Anwälte und gehen vor Gericht, dann machen die das auch.
​


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Mai 2011)

ich558 schrieb:


> Soll Anonymus man schauen was sich da machen lässt Wenigstens die Fotos der Seebestattung sollen publik werden. Nur verstehe ich nicht ganz warum Obama der Meinung ist die Beweisfotos stellen eine Gefahr für die nationale Sicherheit dar oder ist das nur eine Ausrede?


 
Gibts viele Möglichkeiten. Propagandamaterial, Mobilisierung von Sympathisanten (man denke an die Wirkung gewisser Karikaturen), Informationen über OBL oder Geronimo, die man gerne geheimhalten möchte (angefangen z.B. von einem extrem schlechten Gesundheitszustand bis hin zu nur eingeschränkt erklärbaren Verletzungen), falsche Eindrücke, die man gerne vermeiden möchte (was bringt mehr VTler auf den Plan: "Wir zeigen kein Foto" oder ein Foto, dass einen Leichnam mit nicht identifizierbaren Gesicht zeigt? Youtube und die meisten VTler Portale sind Bild-lastig...)

Wenn weiß, welcher Erklärungsansatz es ist, dann weiß man vermutlich schon zuviel


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Mai 2011)

Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass die Navy Seals großkalibrige Waffen benutzen, eventuell ein Sturmgewehr und man damit einem in den Kopf (ins Auge) schießt, dann frage ich mich, wie viel vom Kopf übrig bleibt.
Ich hab schon mal mit großkalibrigen Waffen geschossen (in Texas ) und weiß, was für eine Wirkung die haben.
Wahrscheinlich sieht Osama einfach nicht mehr nach Osama aus und daher gibts keine Fotos.


----------



## nyso (13. Mai 2011)

Hihi, ganz nett YouTube - KenFM über die Akte Osama Bin Laden!

Edit: Mindestens genauso gut http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sY6gr1kBt38&feature=related


----------



## On/OFF (13. Mai 2011)

@ nsyo     zu geil      ....zitat :  jedes 12jährige Egoshooterkind sieht täglich Schlimmeres ^^

Ich habs doch gesagt in vorherigen posts ..........


PS: Unsympathische^r Vollbartfanatiker , ich hau mich weg ^^


----------



## Darkfleet85 (13. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich auf den Link klicke : "
*500 Internal Server Error*

Leider ist etwas schiefgegangen.

Eine Spezialeinheit hat die Mission übernommen, das Problem zu lösen." 

höö?


----------



## On/OFF (13. Mai 2011)

ich hau mich weg , der erste link ist der Beste


----------



## nyso (13. Mai 2011)

Das liegt nicht an den Links, YT spackt grad rum

Vor einer Minute gingen beide Links noch, jetzt kommt eine Fehlermeldung.


----------



## On/OFF (13. Mai 2011)

Bloss gut , hör grad den zweiten   ..........   bin anscheinend der letzte ^^         Zitat : Unsympathischer Vollbartfanatiker


Hammer  geil  Ich hab Bauchschmerzen ^^ 

Vielleicht sollte ich einen Mitschnitt machen , nicht das die Deppen es aus dem Netz bannen

Der zweite link ist doch der bessere ^^


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (15. Mai 2011)

Wayne


----------



## IluBabe (12. Mai 2015)

Man kanns ja mal hochholen.

Es gibt in der deutschen Presse keine "neutrale Darstellung" deswegen nehm ich einfach mal die Bild als Schlagzeilengeber:
Journalist Seymour Hersh behauptet: Barack Obama hat im Fall der TÃ¶tung von Osama bin Laden gelogen! - Politik Ausland - Bild.de

- die Welt etwa macht gleich mal ein "Glaubwürdigkeitsmeter" an jede Aussage: 
US-Journalist Seymour Hersh bezichtigt Obama der Lüge - DIE WELT

Sei es drum hier die Veröffentlichung auf englisch was Pulitz-Preis-Träger (Warum erwähnt? - Das ist einer der Hauptpreise für unabhängigen Journalismus - den bekommt man nicht einfach so, und man verspielt einen Ruf) Seymour M. Hersh herausgefunden haben will.
Seymour M. Hersh · The Killing of Osama bin Laden · LRB 21 May 2015

Schon top die Story! Und die Wikipedia ist gerade Sperrzone, da wird gefeilscht wo der Zweifel an der offiziellen Version zu den Todesumständen stehen darf. Im Hauptartikel Osama Bin Laden nicht. Im Artikel zur offiziellen Darstellung der Todesumstände "Operation Neptune’s Spear" - joar, aber nein. Also ist es aktuell im Personen Artikel von Hersh gelandet und in zuvor genannten Artikeln steht nur in den Diskussionen die Weiterleitung. Hier gibt es nichts zu sehen, bitte weitergehen. xD.


----------



## Threshold (12. Mai 2015)

Ach so. Der hat ein Buch geschrieben und will es nun veröffentlichen.
Das sagt eigentlich schon alles.


----------



## IluBabe (12. Mai 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ach so. Der hat ein Buch geschrieben und will es nun veröffentlichen.
> Das sagt eigentlich schon alles.


Ein wenig Profit ist nicht verkehrt.  Zumindest für einen investigativen Journalisten, der in den USA arbeitet. Ich glaub die haben da drüben noch Kapitalismus und nicht gebührenfinanzierte ÖRs die einem die Welt nachrichten. Seiner Enthüllung über andere Sachen wie Abu-Ghraib-Skandal folgten auch Bücher. Das läuft halt so. Wüßt nicht wo das verwerflich wäre. Musst es ja nicht kaufen. Aber nur mal so, wenn er so scharf wäre auf die Kohle ist, wie du unterstellst, warum würde er seinen Ruf zerstören wollen. Ich zitiere mal Wiki: "Der Pulitzer-Preis ist ein US-amerikanischer Journalisten- und Medienpreis. Er ist dort bei Journalisten ebenso berühmt und begehrt wie der Oscar in der Filmindustrie. Mit seinen Auszeichnungen für Romane und Sachbücher ist er der wichtigste US-amerikanische Literaturpreis." - Er muss schon arge Geldprobleme haben, dass er sich seine Lorbeeren verbrennt. Die Behauptung an sich ist schon Wasser auf die Mühlen der ... ach lassen wir das.


----------



## JePe (12. Mai 2015)

Haben die Amerikaner ihn aufgespuert oder der pakistanische Geheimdienst ihn ans Messer geliefert? Keine Ahnung; auch muss das Eine nicht im Widerspruch zu dem Anderen stehen (der behauptete Verrat seines Verstecks koennte auch eine "Flucht nach vorne" gewesen sein, nachdem die Amerikaner ihm immer naeher kamen). Sollte es stimmen, waere die Motivlage hier mMn interessanter als der "logistische" Aspekt - hat man ihn tatsaechlich als Geisel gehalten; wenn Ja, warum? Weshalb gibt es bis heute keine Dementis von pakistanischen Offiziellen? Vielleicht, weil die "Version fuer die Geschichtsbuecher" von beiden Seiten im Konsens und aus Ruecksicht auf die muslimische Welt entstanden ist? Denn radikale pakistanische Islamisten haetten wohl kaum nur mit Konfetti geworfen, haette ihr Staat den meistgesuchten Mann der Welt an die Amerikaner ueberstellt.

Abwarten, was im Buch steht und wieviel davon belegbar ist. Ein Telefongespraech mit jemandem, der´s von jemandem gehoert hat, der einen kennt, der dabei war ... das ueberzeugt mich nicht.


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. Mai 2015)

Ich seh das so: Hauptsache er ist tot bzw. keine Gefahr mehr. Wer sich warum mit welchen Federn schmückt interessiert mich nicht.


----------



## orca113 (13. Mai 2015)

Bin Laden ist vielleicht weg aber den nächsten Bekloppten hält das Universum schon irgendwo und irgendwann bereit für uns. Etwas worauf man sich ganz sicher verlassen kann.


----------



## T-Drive (13. Mai 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Bin Laden ist vielleicht weg aber den nächsten Bekloppten hält das Universum schon irgendwo und irgendwann bereit für uns. Etwas worauf man sich ganz sicher verlassen kann.



Universum ?

Ich finde wir haben schon jetzt eine reiche  Auswahl auf unserem Planeten.


----------



## orca113 (13. Mai 2015)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Universum ?
> 
> Ich finde wir haben schon jetzt eine reiche  Auswahl auf unserem Planeten.



Na ja, sollte sich wider Erwarten hier keiner dabei finden lassen...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Mai 2015)

IluBabe schrieb:


> Schon top die Story!



Für die Springerblätter vielleicht - aber sonst?:
Variante A - Variante B
_ObL ist_
tot - tot
_getötet durch_
US-Militär - US-Militär
ohne Prozess - ohne Prozess
in Pakistan - in Pakistan
_in einer Situation aufgefunden, in der er seit Jahren_
kaum/keinen Einfluss - kaum/keinen Einfluss
_auf Al Quaida mehr hatte._

Ob die zuständigen Soldaten null Respekt vor Totenruhe, muslimischen Bestattungsregeln und den Wünschen ihrer Ziele haben und den Leichnam über dem Hindukusch abgeworfen haben, oder ob sie null Respekt vor Totenruhe, muslimischen Bestattungsregeln und den Wünschen ihrer Ziele haben und den Leichnam in diesem einen Fall trotzdem angemessen bestattet haben, ist mir ehrlich gesagt egal. Genauso wie der Einweihungsgrad der pakistanischen Regierung in diesem einen von tausenden Fällen. Nicht mal die Frage, ob (sollte die "Skandal"-Meldung zu 100% stimmen) Obama tatsächlich gelogen hat, oder ob er selbst von US-Militär/-Geheimdienst belogen wurde, finde ich sonderlich spannend, denn beide Institutionen haben beides oft gemacht und werden auch in Zukunft ihre eigenen Interessen in ähnlicher Weise verfolgen, wie bisher.

Willkommen in der internationalen Politik, in der es schlichtweg keine großen, überraschenden Schlagzeilen gibt, die wahr und vollständig sind. Denn jeder, der an der Lenkung einer der großen Nationen beteiligt ist, hat verdammt viele, weitreichende, detailierte Pläne, was in Zukunft geschehen wird und in aller Regel wird er sich darüber auch mit anderen Mitgliedern der eigenen Führung und in vielen Fällen auch mit anderen Regierungen austauschen.
Das ist genau genommen sogar der Job von Politikern und Diplomaten: Nachdenken, Planen, kommunizieren. "Skandale" gibt es meist nur für Leute, die eben nicht Vollzeit dafür bezahlt werden, Politik zu machen, aber trotzdem glauben, mit 10 Minuten BILD-Konsum trotzdem alles zu wissen und jedes einzelne Mal von einer großen Verschwörung hereingelegt zu werden, wenn mal etwas nicht in ihre bisherigen Annahmen passt. (Ausgenommen natürlich der Dauer-Annahme, dass "die da oben" jede Minute ihrer Zeit nur darauf verwenden, ehrliche BILD-Leser reinzulegen  )

Alle anderen sind vielleicht überrascht davon, wenn irgendwo ein neuer Krisenherd ausbricht oder wie dreist ein Lobbyverein in einem bestimmten Fall mal wieder agiert oder eben auch wie unvollständig/halbwahr eine große, publizistisch wirksame Erfolgsmeldung war. Aber diese Überraschung ist eben auf einen Einzelfall bezogen mit dem genauen Wissen, dass man nicht alles wissen kann und deswegen immer mal wieder eine Neuigkeit erfahren wird, die man nicht vorhersehen konnte, die sich aber gut ins große Puzzle einfügt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Mai 2015)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Universum ?
> 
> Ich finde wir haben schon jetzt eine reiche  Auswahl auf unserem Planeten.


Vielleicht übernimmt Kim Jong Un den Posten. Er hat ja immerhin den Verteidigungsminister standesgemäß mit der Flak ein paar neue Knopflöcher gestanzt


----------



## Adi1 (13. Mai 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Für die Springerblätter vielleicht - aber sonst?:
> Variante A - Variante B
> _ObL ist_
> tot - tot
> ...



Hut ab, für Deine Aussage hier. 

Vlt. könntest Du Dein Statement hier mal so verfassen,

dass das auch normale lesende User kapieren.

Das ist alles etwas verwirrend.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Mai 2015)

Kurzfassung:
Die neue Behauptung, was "wirklich passiert ist" unterscheidet sich nur in Details von der bisherigen Variante und diese Details machen weder einen Unterschied hinsichtlich der Auswirkungen noch liefern sie neue Informationen über Vorgehen/Methoden/Ziele/Moral der agierenden. Selbst wenn die BILD-Schlagzeile wahr ist, wäre sie imho nur für diejenigen ein "Skandal", die bislang falsche Illusionen über internationale Politik, Militär und Geheimdienste hatten.
Deswegen handelt es sich imho nicht um eine "Top Story", sondern um eine Randnotiz.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Mai 2015)

Ich vermute mal er hat eine komplett neue Identität bekommen mit komplett neuen Aussehen, ergo Bart komplett ab und eine total neutrale Kleidung. Halt nicht so wie wir ihn im Fernsehen gesehen haben.


----------



## Adi1 (20. Mai 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kurzfassung:
> Die neue Behauptung, was "wirklich passiert ist" unterscheidet sich nur in Details von der bisherigen Variante und diese Details machen weder einen Unterschied hinsichtlich der Auswirkungen noch liefern sie neue Informationen über Vorgehen/Methoden/Ziele/Moral der agierenden. Selbst wenn die BILD-Schlagzeile wahr ist, wäre sie imho nur für diejenigen ein "Skandal", die bislang falsche Illusionen über internationale Politik, Militär und Geheimdienste hatten.
> Deswegen handelt es sich imho nicht um eine "Top Story", sondern um eine Randnotiz.



Ja, da gebe ich Dir Recht. 

Klappt doch, man muss nicht immer ewige Romane verfassen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Mai 2015)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal er hat eine komplett neue Identität bekommen mit komplett neuen Aussehen, ergo Bart komplett ab und eine total neutrale Kleidung. Halt nicht so wie wir ihn im Fernsehen gesehen haben.



Und da bist du dir sicher, vielleicht ist er ja wirklich Tot. Von Elvis wurde sowas auch behauptet.


----------



## T-Drive (20. Mai 2015)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal er hat eine komplett neue Identität bekommen mit komplett neuen Aussehen, ergo Bart komplett ab und eine total neutrale Kleidung. Halt nicht so wie wir ihn im Fernsehen gesehen haben.



Für was das ganze und von wem ?

Der vergnügt sich mit seinen 72 Jungfrauen


----------



## Adi1 (20. Mai 2015)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Der vergnügt sich mit seinen 72 Jungfrauen



Der alte Mann.


----------



## T-Drive (20. Mai 2015)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Der alte Mann.



Spielt im Paradies keine Rolle, da funktioniert auch die Prostata wieder.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Mai 2015)

Ist der nicht in der Hölle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bester_Nick (20. Mai 2015)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Und da bist du dir sicher, vielleicht ist  er ja wirklich Tot. Von Elvis wurde sowas auch behauptet.



Ja,  und? Elvis lebt ja auch noch. Zusammen mit Michael Jackson und Tiffy aus  der Sesamstraße in einer geheimen Nazibasis auf dem Mars.



T-Drive schrieb:


> Für was das ganze und von wem ?
> 
> Der vergnügt sich mit seinen 72 Jungfrauen



Ja ja, der Bin Laden wird jetzt im Paradies sein, wo ihm sein Gott für die Ermordungen tausender unschuldiger Zivilisten auf die Schulter klopft. (Natürlich ist es in seinem Paradies sehr heiß und sein Gott hat Hörner.)


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Mai 2015)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Für was das ganze und von wem ?
> 
> Der vergnügt sich mit seinen 72 Jungfrauen



Von Osama Bin laden. 

Ist doch wohl offensichtlich.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Mai 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ja,  und? Elvis lebt ja auch noch. Zusammen mit Michael Jackson und Tiffy aus  der Sesamstraße in einer geheimen Nazibasis auf dem Mars.



Arbeitest du bei der Bildz....


----------



## Bester_Nick (20. Mai 2015)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Arbeitest du bei der Bildz....



Ne, Bild ist doch Lügenpresse. Meine Quellen  sind David Icke und der Troll, der in meinem Arsch wohnt.


----------



## T-Drive (20. Mai 2015)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal er hat eine komplett neue Identität bekommen ....





Zeus18 schrieb:


> Von Osama Bin laden.



Aha 



Split99999 schrieb:


> Ja ja, der Bin Laden wird jetzt im Paradies sein, wo ihm sein Gott für die Ermordungen tausender unschuldiger Zivilisten auf die Schulter klopft. (Natürlich ist es in seinem Paradies sehr heiß und sein Gott hat Hörner.)



Gotteskrieger kommen nicht in die Hölle


----------



## IluBabe (22. Mai 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Für die Springerblätter vielleicht - aber sonst?:
> Variante A - Variante B
> _ObL ist_
> tot - tot
> ...


Solche triviale Betrachtung kommt wenn man Springer ließt.

Variante A- Variante B
Der Geheindienst hat ihn aufgespürt inklussive Folter - Überläufer hats ausgeplaudert Millionen Überwachung fürn Arsch
Geheimdienste haben Kurrier beschattet zum Auffinden - OBL wurde von seinen eigenen Al-Quaida Leuten abgesägt und veraten 
Der Geheimdienst hat alleine gehandelt - gefährliche Mission ohne Zusammenwirkung mit Pakistanis - Alles war fluffig
Obama wollte Bestättigung das es auch Osama ist / DNA Test Cover-Up ->Impfungen in Pakistan seit dem ein NoGo - DNA wurde über Arzt beschafft  und nicht wie zuerst behauptet dann von der Leiche genommen
Es gab den Befehl dead or alive - Es gab den Befehl kill him
Heldenhafte US Eliteeinheit im Feuergefecht haben barbarischen Terrorfürst erschoßen, der seine Frau als Schutzschild nahm - alten kranken Mann umgeknispelt, den man locker hätte zum Verhör schleifen können, um mal mit ihm zu reden, ob er den nun wirklich der Drahtzieher für das kolabieren von 3 Hochhäusern, nem Loch in nem fünfeckigen Bunker und einer Senke in der Landschaft war. - kratzt an der Beliebtheit und dem Stolz auf die Eliteeiheit
keine saudische Finanzierung - saudische Finanzierung von OBL im Exil kontakariert den besten Verbündeten zusammen mit Pakistan im "Kampf gegen den Terror"
operative Befehlsgeber bis zur Erschießung - seit 2006 absolut uninteressant für die Aktionen von AL-Quaida  / Wer produzierte Bekennervideos usw. ?
 Bestattung islamisch gerecht - nopp
"wahrer Schatz" an Dokumenten des Terrornetzwerks - öhm nopp nicht erbeutet in der Aktion, wenn was im Haus dergleich war habens die Pakistanis sicher gestellt
Glaubwürdigkeit beruht auf Angaben von US Beamten ohne Beweise ala Fotos/Videos/Schriftstücken - Beweise beruhen auf Aussagen von Geheimdienstpersonal und dem was andere schon zuvor herausbekommen haben
Medialer Jubelsturm - Medialer Shitstorm, obschon zuvor genannter Unterschied in der Aussagekraft gleich ist.

Hollywood Blockbuster gleich Bullshit²
Bücher von Seal-Soldat gleich Bullshit² 

Verschwörungstheorien?
Neben Variante C Hersh Story gleich Cover Up des Todes von OBL schon 2001 wie damals vermeldet, 
Neven Variante D Osama ist alive und die USA haben gar nichts (selbst die Familie hat keine Beweise von der US Regierung dafür zu gesicht bekommen das ihr Mitglied gemordet wurde)

Achso wer sich als Terrorist bei Al-Quaida bewerben will findet jetzt das Bewerbungsformular, das bei Obama angeblich gefunden wurde und was der "Terror-Fürst" nicht so alles gelesen hat. 
 Osamas Leseliste
hach ja schon interessant mal durchzustöbern. Und wer eine Karriere als Terrorist plant findet hier einen guten Einblick was man gelesen haben sollte, bevor man den Job anstritt, oder während man ihn praktiziert, um die Fehler von Osama zu vermeiden.


----------



## Torianator (22. Mai 2015)

Gast20141208 schrieb:


> Da wäre eher interessant, wie frisch die Leiche ist.


So siehts aus  die Leute glauben eh alles.
Warum steht auf der ODNI Seite eigentlich Bin Ladin


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2015)

Weil er offiziell Usāma ibn Muhammad ibn Awad ibn Lādin heißt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Mai 2015)

Die offizielle, 100%ig richtige Schreibweise kannst du mit lateinischen Buchstaben nicht wiedergeben. Das arabische hat schlichtweg Laute, die zwischen den unsrigen liegen. Deswegen gibt es auch Al und El, Kaida und Quadia, Koran und Quran, Osama und Usama... - ist alles nicht wirklich richtig, aber für die jeweilige westliche Sprache die bestmögliche Annäherung.



IluBabe schrieb:


> Solche triviale Betrachtung kommt wenn man Springer ließt.



Welcher aus deiner langen Liste von Punkten macht denn irgend einen Unterschied?



> Variante A- Variante B
> Der Geheindienst hat ihn aufgespürt inklussive Folter - Überläufer hats ausgeplaudert Millionen Überwachung fürn Arsch



>99% aller Geheimdienstaktionen dürften ins Leere laufen. Ob die Überwachung in diesem einem Fall fürn Arsch war, oder nicht, ändert wenig an der Gesamtstatistik. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass es zur Arbeit von Geheimdiensten gehört, potentielle Überläufer aufzuspüren und Anlaufstellen für sie zu bieten. Oder glaubst du, ein Ex-Al-Kaida-Mitglied fährt mit der Straßenbahn zur US-Botschaft und findet da einen Ansprechpartner, der diese wertvolle Informationsquelle postwended in Sicherheit außer Landes schafft?



> Geheimdienste haben Kurrier beschattet zum Auffinden - OBL wurde von seinen eigenen Al-Quaida Leuten abgesägt und veraten



Es gibt ganze Gruppierungen, die sich von Al Kaida abgespalten haben. Und es wird hunderte (potentielle) Kuriere geben, die von Geheimdiensten beschattet werden. Was macht dieser Einzelfall für einen Unterschied?



> Der Geheimdienst hat alleine gehandelt - gefährliche Mission ohne Zusammenwirkung mit Pakistanis - Alles war fluffig



Sehe da nicht einmal einen Unterschied zwischen A und B, aber es gibt haufenweise gefährliche Missionen, es gibt Missionen mit und ohne Zusammenarbeit der lokalen Regierung und es gibt welche, die ein Geheimdienst alleine oder eben nicht alleine durchführt.



> Obama wollte Bestättigung das es auch Osama ist / DNA Test Cover-Up ->Impfungen in Pakistan seit dem ein NoGo - DNA wurde über Arzt beschafft  und nicht wie zuerst behauptet dann von der Leiche genommen



Hast du die DNA gesehen? Hat irgend jemand je ein Bekennervideo von OBL mit beigelegter DNA erhalten? Es gibt keine Quellen, dazu, welche DNA die des Ex-Top-Terroristen der Welt ist, außer der Quelle, die behauptet, ihn in einer sauberen Militäraktion umgenietet zu haben. Wenn du denen glaubst, ist alles toll, wenn du denen nicht glaubst, ist es auch vollkommen egal, was für DNA sie wie erhalten haben (wollen).



> Es gab den Befehl dead or alive - Es gab den Befehl kill him



"Wanted dead or alive" gabs jahrelang für jeden zum nachlesen, tausende US-Soldaten sind mit kill-Einstellung an die Front gezogen und die SEALs sind jetzt auch nicht dafür bekannt, mit Schlafliedern zu arbeiten. Es war also definitiv eine Mission, bei der ein kill or kill Szenario gerne in Kauf genommen wurde.



> Heldenhafte US Eliteeinheit im Feuergefecht haben barbarischen Terrorfürst erschoßen, der seine Frau als Schutzschild nahm - alten kranken Mann umgeknispelt, den man locker hätte zum Verhör schleifen können, um mal mit ihm zu reden, ob er den nun wirklich der Drahtzieher für das kolabieren von 3 Hochhäusern, nem Loch in nem fünfeckigen Bunker und einer Senke in der Landschaft war. - kratzt an der Beliebtheit und dem Stolz auf die Eliteeiheit



? ObL war in den letzten Jahrzehnten mehrfach wegen schwerer gesundheitlicher Beschwerden in Behandlung (anfangs sogar unter Mithilfe der CIA  ) und das sein Zustand sich im Afghanischen Versteck weiter verschlechtert hat, ist auch kein Geheimnis. Längere Zeit wurde darüber spekuliert, ob er nicht einfach von alleine gestorben ist. Ein Terrorfürst war er schon lange nicht mehr.
Und das Interview kann man sich auch sparen - alles, was er zu dem Thema zu sagen hatte, hat er vor Jahren der Welt mitgeteilt und alles, was er nicht sagen will, hätte er auch nicht gesagt und letztlich geht es ohnehin nur darum, was man ihm glauben würde bzw. was man den glauben würde, die ihn befragen, wenn sie hinterher sagen, er hätte dies oder das zugegeben.



> keine saudische Finanzierung - saudische Finanzierung von OBL im Exil kontakariert den besten Verbündeten zusammen mit Pakistan im "Kampf gegen den Terror"



Das Al Kaida Geldgeber in SA hat, ist auch kein Geheimnis. Die vollständige Liste wird er sicherlich nicht auswendig wissen und Datenträger hat man nach Möglichkeit eingesackt. Und je nach dem, bis in welche Kreise es hochgeht, darf auch schlichtweg nicht nach außen dringen, ob man Namen von Spendern erfahren hat.
Denn SA ist ein wichtiger Verbündeter für die USA und ehe man da Zugriff auf ein höherrangiges Gesellschaftsmitglied bekommt, sind lange Verhandlungen nötig, während denen der Beschuldigte tunlichst nicht vorgewarnt werden sollte. Einfach reingehen und abknallen geht eben nicht immer.



> operative Befehlsgeber bis zur Erschießung - seit 2006 absolut uninteressant für die Aktionen von AL-Quaida  / Wer produzierte Bekennervideos usw. ?



Offizielle Variante: Seit Jahren nur noch sehr indirekte Kommunikation mit einer Organisation, die sich schon immer durch fehlende direkte Führung ausgezeichnet hat = absolut uninteressant für Al Kaida, sieht man von der Funktion als Führerfigur ab. Sein Videooutput war auch seit Jahren minimal.



> Bestattung islamisch gerecht - nopp



Hatten wir ja oben schon,...



> "wahrer Schatz" an Dokumenten des Terrornetzwerks - öhm nopp nicht erbeutet in der Aktion, wenn was im Haus dergleich war habens die Pakistanis sicher gestellt



erbeutet vs erbeutet (und weitergegeben von Pakistanis)


----------



## IluBabe (23. Mai 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ...


Deiner Erläuterungen sind eine Verharmlosung und stehen in keinem Verhältnis zu der Bedeutung, das Judikativ, Exekutive und Legislative geschlampt und gelogen haben. Eine sich selbst als den Nabel der Welt betrachtende "westliche Demokratie" die allen voran Krieg entfacht und Leid säht, mit der Aufschrift "gelobte Werte" zu verteidigen im "Kampf gegen den Terror" und dabei den Vorwurf kassiert anstatt rechtsstaatlich zu handeln einfach nur als mordernder Unrechtsstaat in das Weltgeschehen einzugreifen, ist schlichtweg inakzeptabel. Zumindest sollte es das für jeden Menschen sein, der in einer Welt leben mag, die verlßlichen Grundsätzen des Miteinander folgt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Mai 2015)

Judikative und Legislative? Wo hat irgend eine US-Regierung jemals US-(Zivil-)Gerichte gefragt, wenn sie einen Krieg veranstaltet? Und das Parlament gibt auch nur eine grundlegende Zustimmung (oder nicht) und hat mit dieser Einzelaktion rein gar nichts am Hut. Ich würde sogar soweit gehen, dass die Mehrheit der Exekutive nicht einmal eingeweiht, geschweige denn an Entscheidungen beteiligt war, sondern abseits von (Vize-)Präsident und Verteidigungsminister (in ihrerer Eigenschaft als oberste Befehlshaber) ausschließlich Militär und Geheimdienste involviert waren. Und wer von denen gelogen hat (oder auch nicht), geht aus der Story leider nicht hervor. Eine etwaige Falschweiter-/wiedergabe von Informationen kann auf den verschiedensten Ebenen erfolgt sein.

Und eine Verharmlosung sehe ich in meinen Ausführungen übrigens nicht - es sei denn, du bezeichnest systematisches, beinahetägliches töten ohne jegliche gesetzliche oder gar richterliche Grundlage (also in Kurzform: Morden) ohne Rücksicht auf Gesundheit und Leben Unschuldiger und ggf. unter Verletztung von Völkerrecht und staatlicher Souveränität und Völkerrecht als "harmlos". Ich mache das jedenfalls nicht, ich sage nur: Das in der "Skandal"-Story geschilderte Verhalten ist auch nicht nenneswert schlechter als das, was man schon seit langem weiß.


----------

